# Random FOODEE Thoughts and Confessions



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 20, 2006)

It was only a matter of time. 

I seem to have lost my mojo in the kitchen. It seems every experiment here lately has flopped in a major way. And even the mundane tasks (i.e. cooking rice) have not gone unscathed.


----------



## Esme (Jul 20, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> It was only a matter of time.
> 
> I seem to have lost my mojo in the kitchen. It seems every experiment here lately has flopped in a major way. And even the mundane tasks (i.e. cooking rice) have not gone unscathed.




Don't feel bad Screaming Chicken... I'm a pretty decent cook and have NEVER been able to make regular rice without messing it up.

My problem is, any time I make a decent steak, I get distracted and burn it. I've turned my last two filets into hockey pucks!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 20, 2006)

Esme said:


> My problem is, any time I make a decent steak, I get distracted and burn it. I've turned my last two filets into hockey pucks!


 
For some reason, the ability to properly cook a steak has alluded me, too . Pork and chicken I can cook practically blindfolded but beef seems to mock me.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 20, 2006)

im a decent cook, and even i cant cook rice in a pot. i normally use a rice cooker, but last time i tryed to do that, it didnt cook right.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jul 20, 2006)

I just got through talking about this, except I just need to get some mo jo. I love food. Food loves me. I just have to get my skills in order. I watch the food channel a lot hoping something will just sink in. I decided I was just going to make a huge effort and get myself up to speed. 

As for your mo jo, maybe it has to do w/how HOT it's been. I don't want to cook when its hot. My sister is so lucky to have a boyfriend who does all the cooking.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 20, 2006)

Cooking rice for me should be a walk in the park. I was shown how to do it by the time I was ten, for Pete's sake.:doh: But I seem to be screwing even the basics up.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Cooking rice for me should be a walk in the park. I was shown how to do it by the time I was ten, for Pete's sake.:doh: But I seem to be screwing even the basics up.



IC that I have the same problem. So I bought me a rice cooker.






Pour in rice, Pour in water, put on the lid and press the button. 
Note: I do NOT use sticky rice, or jasmine rice. I buy the long grain.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

I am Mr. Confidence in the Kitchen. 

But I confess that I'm also Mr. SuckEggs when it comes to baking.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I am Mr. Confidence in the Kitchen.
> 
> But I confess that I'm also Mr. SuckEggs when it comes to baking.




I think you're suppose to crack them, not suck them. This should improve your baking!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 21, 2006)

Sove stole my line. I'll take it out of her hide later, but in the meantime I'll add that I used to think rice cookers were a ridiculous waste of space, but now I wouldn't wanna live without mine. As lobotomized women in TV ads say, "Perfect rice, every time!"

I'll also add...

Fuzzy! I _love_ the pic you had up yesterday, but this is the best avatar ever. (Big Princess Bride fan here.) I'm gonna use it next time I have to fill out one of those name tags.

I have the sort of last name that makes people wanna make an off-color joke (no, not Mulva), so I usually try to beat them to the punch on my name tag. One time, though, instead of ice-breakery reactions, I got odd looks and furrowed brows all night. When I got home and peeled the thing offa me, I saw that much of what I'd intended to write had spilled off the name tag, perhaps onto the next one on the sheet. Somebody else was probably walking around with the rest of my funny.

Comedy's a risky bi'ness.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 21, 2006)

I feel you on the name pain, BB. My last name is almost always exclusively an African American name. *In and of itself, that's fine.* But what do my parents name their firstborn boy? Rhett. Oh yeah... That's brilliant.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jul 21, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I am Mr. Confidence in the Kitchen.
> 
> But I confess that I'm also Mr. SuckEggs when it comes to baking.


GREATEST. AVATAR. EVER!!!!!! :smitten:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 21, 2006)

I confess i made rice with dinner..and it was damn good!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2006)

I love, I Love, I L-O-V-E Arby's Original Roast Beef and Arby's Sauce. I could have it morning, noon, and night. In fact, that's what I did today. :smitten:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 26, 2006)

I confess that I recycled some stale vanilla flavored sugar wafer by crumbling them up in to a bowl and pour milk over them. VOILA! sugar wafer cereal.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 26, 2006)

Last night my dinner was as follows: 

organic mac and cheese

one sliver of pizza

peanut butter cup ice cream

Horrible. Just horrible.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 26, 2006)

taco bell equals taco fun and taco yum!


----------



## Upstate New York Foodee (Jul 27, 2006)

I had a major surgar craving the other day and no sweets in the house. So, I had some Betty Crocker Rich and Creamy Butter Cream Frosting straight out of the tub. 3 teaspoons worth on Tuesday and about 4 teaspoons worth yesterday. It got rid of the craving though!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jul 27, 2006)

I acctually like Hamburger Helper.
The shame.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jul 27, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> I acctually like Hamburger Helper.
> The shame.



Don't feel too ashamed. I'm a decent cook, but we have Helper meals 3-4 times a week. Mostly due to my husband's work schedule and wanting handy left-overs for his lunch at work.

I love to bake, and my experiments usually turn out well. However, I can't seem to make a good pie crust anymore. My mom gave me a fool-proof recipe, but I can't make even that one work.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Don't feel too ashamed. I'm a decent cook, but we have Helper meals 3-4 times a week. Mostly due to my husband's work schedule and wanting handy left-overs for his lunch at work.
> 
> I love to bake, and my experiments usually turn out well. However, I can't seem to make a good pie crust anymore. My mom gave me a fool-proof recipe, but I can't make even that one work.



That's when I buy the Pillsbury Pre-made Pre-Fab pie crusts. Just thaw, unfold(!) and use. Just about the only way I can make a decent pot pie, or breakfast quiche.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 31, 2006)

Upstate New York Foodee said:


> I had a major surgar craving the other day and no sweets in the house. So, I had some Betty Crocker Rich and Creamy Butter Cream Frosting straight out of the tub. 3 teaspoons worth on Tuesday and about 4 teaspoons worth yesterday. It got rid of the craving though!




Even better is spoonfuls of cold "hot fudge" from a jar in the fridge.


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 31, 2006)

Esme said:


> Don't feel bad Screaming Chicken... I'm a pretty decent cook and have NEVER been able to make regular rice without messing it up.



Me too, Esme... my rice almost always comes out just a little bit sticky. Same thing, I forget and get disctracted with other things and I end up cooking it just a little bit too long.

This morning I actually messed up grits! lol How do you mess up grits??? They are the easiest thing in the world to make! But I added too much water (couldn't find my measuring cup, so I used a large coffee cup instead) so they came out super mushy. Its okay though... they were still good.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 31, 2006)

I never have just mac and cheese. I have to put something on it. Like cracked black pepper... or lemon pepper... or Salad Supreme... or Rooster Sauce...

I would drive a purist mad.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 1, 2006)

Three hours after eating TWO fully loaded helpings of Hamburger Helper I was given an offer of a trip to Krystal's, my dad's treat. Seven Krystals w/ cheese and order of fries later I was sated.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 1, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Three hours after eating TWO fully loaded helpings of Hamburger Helper I was given an offer of a trip to Krystal's, my dad's treat. Seven Krystals w/ cheese and order of fries later I was sated.



What is a Krystals?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 1, 2006)

CuteyChubb said:


> What is a Krystals?


Small hamburgers akin to a White Castle. Just better. 

www.krystals.com


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm starting to crave that sweet special sauce on the BK Stacker. For the past few days I'll have a double with a #1 combo meal. (no onions, no mayo, with mustard and extra pickle)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 2, 2006)

I have discovered the joy of honey roasted peanuts that have been generously mixed with Louisiana hot sauce.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I confess quitting smoking has turned me into a true foodee. I want food constantly. Lack of access has been the only thing stopping me from stuffing my face.


----------



## jamie (Aug 3, 2006)

I don't fry...anything, period. I can cook stuff in the pan with a little olive oil and salt and pepper... but if you are talking about breaded chicken, pork chops or fish, I am completely flummoxed. I have never made corn dogs at home, or fried up some biscuit donuts or made fries... the idea of more than a 1/4 inch of oil scares the pee out of me.

You want something sauteed, I'm your girl. You want crispy fried chicken, go see the Colonel. What kind of faux country girl am I?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 4, 2006)

Another non-frying Southerner here, Jamie. The only thing I fry is green tomatoes, salmon cakes, and chicken livers, and I never get any of 'em quite right. The whole _batter_ frying thing frightens me, but I'm really eat-horny for some fried Mounds bars, so I may turn my little bachelorette galley into a test kitchen this weekend. Ever since I saw Nigella Lawson fry her up some Bounty bars, I've WANTED.



ScreamingChicken said:


> I have discovered the joy of honey roasted peanuts that have been generously mixed with Louisiana hot sauce.


Details, please.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 4, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:



> Details, please.


Get a tupperware container , pour in the desired quantity of honey roasted peanuts, shake in a generous amount of Louisiana hot sauce (though if you are using Tabasco I'd recommend a little restraint), cover container with lid, shake container to get a thorugh coating of the nuts,remove lid and enjoy.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 4, 2006)

Non frying Southerners? I didn't know such people existed! 

Frying chicken and pork chops is pretty straight forward. Season, coat in flour, cook in hot oil on high until both sides are golden brown. Now I am a bit of heretic and I go skinless on my chicken because a) the seasoning is directly on the meat itself , lending itself to a more flavorful bird and b) the chicken comes out wickedly juicy. As for seasoning, my personal favorite Tony Chacere's Creole Seasoning or Spices and Herbs when I want a little more heat. Otherwise salt, black pepper, and maybe a little red pepper if you don't have a particular seasoning blend on hand. McCormick's Chicken Seasoning is quite good and Borner's Fiesta line of seaonings are excellent, as well.

Now if you really want simple and don't wanna screw it up too much, try Tony Chacere's Fish Fry mix on your chicken. It's already seasoned so it removes some guess work on your behalf. My last couple of batches of fried chicken have been made using the the fish fry and the wife and kiddos have just loved it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2006)

Scared of deep frying in oil, lard, or shortening? Join the crowd, and sing with the chorus! Its another shameless appliance plug from the Fuz.

The home deep fryers of the 21st century are here! And its nothing like those fire hazards from FryDaddy. The latest gadgets have filters to trap the smell of oil and grease, lids and view windows, variable temp gauges and the best part, baskets that you lower into and back out of the hot oil with the lid closed.

Look at this number: http://www.shopping.com/xPO-Rival_CZF630 (this is the one I have ). Except for the heating element, everything else is dishwasher SAFE. Its a little more compact that other units, but that also means you'll use less oil.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 4, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Get a tupperware container , pour in the desired quantity of honey roasted peanuts, shake in a generous amount of Louisiana hot sauce (though if you are using Tabasco I'd recommend a little restraint), cover container with lid, shake container to get a thorugh coating of the nuts,remove lid and enjoy.


Sweet, salty, nutty, AND hot peppery? I'm on it. (And it'll be Tabasco.)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 4, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Scared of deep frying in oil, lard, or shortening? Join the crowd, and sing with the chorus! Its another shameless appliance plug from the Fuz.


Something that looks like THIS is supposed take the intimidation out of frying? It's the Darth Vader of countertop appliances, Fuzzy. I'll stick with being a scaredy cat, thanks.

And may I have a piece of your delicious fried chicken, please?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Something that looks like THIS is supposed take the intimidation out of frying? It's the Darth Vader of countertop appliances, Fuzzy. I'll stick with being a scaredy cat, thanks.



_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Boteroesque Babe again._

*laugh* Well... as long as you don't plug his respirator, you'll be okay. 

Actually, there seem to be two fryer colors these days. White and Black. And white gets dingy and dirty looking too fast.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 4, 2006)

Luuuke.... I'm your falaaaafel.


----------



## jamie (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Hollerin' Poultry and Fuzzmeister. .

I think I am going to keep my phobia in place. I would rather not end up on the Main Board as a link to a new story about a fat girl who burned her house down and killed her cats trying to fry up a mess of catfish. You know the press would eat that up, and somehow it would turn in to a story about the obesity epidemic.

I will just sit my scared butt down at a restaurant and support the local economy. Or await invitations to other *ahem* people's houses.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 5, 2006)

jamie said:


> Hollerin' Poultry and Fuzzmeister. .


Sounds like the hosts of a morning drive time show on a country radio station.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 5, 2006)

Every time I get food from KFC (maybe 2x a year) I end up saying "WHYYYY???" after I eat it.

Today was no exception.

F'ing gross.


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 5, 2006)

The only thing that I actually fry are my quesadillas. So simple, yet so tasty. With sour cream and homemade guacamole. Ooo ooo, and a good beer.

I think I know what I'm making tonight.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 5, 2006)

I prolly use my deep fryer more since its such a non-hassle. Its great for egg rolls, french fries, battered catfish, chicken tempura (for sesame chicken), shrimp tempura (oh yeah!), turkey steak, string and wax beans tempura(!), bratwurst, chicken patties, fried twinkies, curly fries, tater babies, battered cod, lil'smokies, battered chicken-deep-fried steak, veal patties, pork cracklins, hot wings, chicken fingers, sopapillas, and more sopapillas.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 9, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I prolly use my deep fryer more since its such a non-hassle. Its great for egg rolls, french fries, battered catfish, chicken tempura (for sesame chicken), shrimp tempura (oh yeah!), turkey steak, string and wax beans tempura(!), bratwurst, chicken patties, fried twinkies, curly fries, tater babies, battered cod, lil'smokies, battered chicken-deep-fried steak, veal patties, pork cracklins, hot wings, chicken fingers, sopapillas, and more sopapillas.




Fuzzy, what are tater babies and what do you do to Lil'Smokies to cook them in a deep fryer?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 10, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> Fuzzy, what are tater babies and what do you do to Lil'Smokies to cook them in a deep fryer?



Tater Babies are a thick cut pre-seasoned potato wedge available by the bag in the frozen section at the store. Intended to be baked, tho.

I once saw a famous hot dog place that deep fried all their menu items, that gave me the idea of cooking lil'smokies that way. But not for very long, or they become "crispy critters"


----------



## ValentineBBW (Aug 10, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Tater Babies are a thick cut pre-seasoned potato wedge available by the bag in the frozen section at the store. Intended to be baked, tho.
> 
> I once saw a famous hot dog place that deep fried all their menu items, that gave me the idea of cooking lil'smokies that way. But not for very long, or they become "crispy critters"




Hmm very interesting. I hadn't thought about deep-frying either one of these times, but now I will give them a try. Thanks Fuzzy.


----------



## butch (Aug 10, 2006)

I think I ate the best baked potato of my entire life tonight, and the scary thing is, I cooked it!

I cooked them on the grill, and used that new spreadable Land O'Lakes butter with some salt and pepper to garnish them, then I dug in. It was so heavenly, I had two.

The chicken breast wasn't so bad, either.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 10, 2006)

Since i learned the recipe for twice-baked potatoes... I won't eat just a regular baked one. I'll go thru all the trouble to twice-bake just to have that extra indulgence. :eat1:


----------



## Brandi (Aug 13, 2006)

I like jalapeno battered pepperettes...lol they are deep fried mmmmmm

sometimes...I get extra thick lean bacon...and use jalapeno batter...and deep fry that too lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 16, 2006)

My new job has me dealing in gourmet food & wine on a daily basis. :eat2: I swear I have died and gone to foodee heaven!


----------



## Mia Davina (Aug 16, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Cooking rice for me should be a walk in the park. I was shown how to do it by the time I was ten, for Pete's sake.:doh: But I seem to be screwing even the basics up.



who is Pete and why is it always for his sake?

Anyways... it's not uncommon for the best cooks in the world to suck at the most basic things. I think that it was Wolfgang Puck that can't make toast. I can cook up the most inventive, delicious tasting creations ever.. but somehow, when it comes to stuff like prepackaged pasta kits... I never get it right!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 16, 2006)

Mia Davina said:


> ... it's not uncommon for the best cooks in the world to suck at the most basic things. I think that it was Wolfgang Puck that can't make toast.



Uncle Ben started a fire that killed 76 in North Dakota when he was trying to boil water to cook his rice for them. *shrugs* Ya live and learn.


----------



## Mia Davina (Aug 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Uncle Ben started a fire that killed 76 in North Dakota when he was trying to boil water to cook his rice for them. *shrugs* Ya live and learn.



*snort* oh my god.. I'm sorry... I find that hillarious.. does tha make me sadistic?


----------



## Tina (Aug 16, 2006)

Dammit, Santa, the system will not let me rep anyone. That post sure deserves it!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 20, 2006)

IC that I haven't watched Food Network in a very long time.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that I haven't watched Food Network in a very long time.




WHY NOT??????


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 20, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> WHY NOT??????



I don't know. I'm not familiar with the schedule anymore.. I'm using busy cooking dinner... I'm on here... Just a bunch of excuses, huh?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> I don't know. I'm not familiar with the schedule anymore.. I'm using busy cooking dinner... I'm on here... Just a bunch of excuses, huh?




I'm shocked and dismayed. Don't you have a tivo or dvr? That's how I get to see all my food programs.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 15, 2007)

I am happy that the lollipop in our Valentine goodie bag at work has a plastic stick and not paper. I hate how the paper gets all mushy.

I wonder if they have changed all lolli sticks to plastic and I wasn't notified of this change. Or did I get lucky?


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 15, 2007)

you got lucky.. the lollipop in our goodie bag has a paper one.. i'm giving it to my son since i dont like paper sticks


----------



## jamie (Feb 15, 2007)

I fuss at my boyfriend if he is carrying the milk in from a trip to the grocery store and does not put it in the fridge before doing anything else...including taking off his coat or setting other bags down. He knows I am a freak about it and almost always puts it away first.

I can tell if the milk has reach un-really really cold state even for a little bit and it bugs me to no end.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 15, 2007)

I am not a Hershey's Kisses fan but today I tried one that was in my Valentine goodie bag and fell in love (how appropriate!)

It was a dark chocolate raspberry.

Damn - it's good!!

(I just googled them and found a reviewer who said they tasted like cough syrup. Maybe I need to taste them again? There was only one in my bag  )

View attachment nw_dcrkisses.jpg​


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 15, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> (I just googled them and found a reviewer who said they tasted like cough syrup. Maybe I need to taste them again? There was only one in my bag  )



When in doubt, have another one.

I live by these words.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 15, 2007)

IC that at one point in my life it very important to me to figure out my favorite brand of ginger ale so I'd stop getting suckered into buying someting I didn't like just because it was the one on sale that week.

I did a proper taste test, controlling variables such as temperature and ice quantity. Little plastic cups, even.

The winner: Canada Dry


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

I will eat a Triple Chocolate Twix bar AND a little bag of Kettle Guacamole Tortilla chips and not be guilty--because both are new and interesting.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 15, 2007)

What is this guilt of which you speak?

No, seriously. I just realized how long it's been since I felt actual guilt about eating anything I wanted to.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Honey, I have guilt about _everything._


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh, child. That can change. 

PM me for my digits if you want someone to talk to about it.

Or PM me yours, and I'll call you! (I have unlimited minutes)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Oh, child. That can change.
> 
> PM me for my digits if you want someone to talk to about it.
> 
> Or PM me yours, and I'll call you! (I have unlimited minutes)



You're so sweet!

However, unleashing why I have guilt about everything is probably the kind of thing that takes years and a team of trained professionals and inevitably has to do with the fact that my mother didn't love me enough. Isolating food guilt would be easier. We should go for ice cream while you're in Chicago.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 15, 2007)

If I like a sample, I'll go back for seconds. I've done informal surveys of samplers, and women rarely go back. It's always almost men who do so. So I'm making strides for all the other women who are ashamed! Or maybe I just like freebies.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 15, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> You're so sweet!
> 
> However, unleashing why I have guilt about everything is probably the kind of thing that takes years and a team of trained professionals and inevitably has to do with the fact that my mother didn't love me enough. Isolating food guilt would be easier. We should go for ice cream while you're in Chicago.




You're on!

(But the offer still stands.)


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 15, 2007)

I go back for second helpings - with almost every meal.


----------



## GoddessPatty (Feb 15, 2007)

Most of my friends know that I HATE throwing any kind of food away.
But I have a confession to make.
When I do some major home cooking. I serve myself way too much food because it just looks so good and I know its going to taste good. But most of the time I can only eat half of what I serve myself. The rest ends up getting tossed.
There are usually leftovers for the next day since its just me and my honey but for the life of me I cant change this terrible habit I have...
Whats a fatgirl to do? I know the answer but still do it over and over.
I think maybe Im just obsessed with how pretty the plate looks full. Who knows??? :doh: 

Goddess Patty


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2007)

Some of my confessions may sound like George Carlin's routine about food and the kitchen. 

But does anyone, when making toast, or a sandwich reach past the first few slices of bread at the beginning of the bread sack, and grab a couple of "fresh" slices? Like you don't want the "bad" bread, you want to good bread. Hell, let the rest of the family eat the yucky bread.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2007)

And how about those jars of mayo and peanut butter? Do you try to get every last blob and schmear out the jar with a rubber scrapper? You just can't throw away a jar that doesn't look empty? 

I'm notorious for that. I'll put ketchup bottles upside down in the fridge, just so I can get that last half teaspoon of Heinz Ketchup!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2007)

jamie said:


> I fuss at my boyfriend if he is carrying the milk in from a trip to the grocery store and does not put it in the fridge before doing anything else...including taking off his coat or setting other bags down. He knows I am a freak about it and almost always puts it away first.
> 
> I can tell if the milk has reach un-really really cold state even for a little bit and it bugs me to no end.



I'm with Jamie on this one. I'll pour every one a glass of milk and put the gallon back in the fridge immediately. (And then I'll put ice cubes in my milk to keep it cold.  )

Although.. in my years in the grocery business, the delivery of milk and other dairy products are hardly kept ice cold. From dairy to tanker to factory to truck to your local store.. lots of times, pallets of milk are left sitting on a pallet waiting to be put away in another cooler.


----------



## Michelle (Feb 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> But does anyone, when making toast, or a sandwich reach past the first few slices of bread at the beginning of the bread sack, and grab a couple of "fresh" slices? Like you don't want the "bad" bread, you want to good bread. Hell, let the rest of the family eat the yucky bread.


 
Absolutely. Always.

Ditto on the cleaning out the jars thing. And it's the same with batter or anything else that gets mixed up and put somewhere else. It always makes me a little nuts to watch cooking shows and see how they don't scrape everything out of their bowls.

Ditto also on the milk thing. I was a dairy farmer's wife for 23 years so milk stuff is important to me. 

Fuz, maybe we were twins in our last life.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Some of my confessions may sound like George Carlin's routine about food and the kitchen.
> 
> But does anyone, when making toast, or a sandwich reach past the first few slices of bread at the beginning of the bread sack, and grab a couple of "fresh" slices? Like you don't want the "bad" bread, you want to good bread. Hell, let the rest of the family eat the yucky bread.



Of course. Every time. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> And how about those jars of mayo and peanut butter? Do you try to get every last blob and schmear out the jar with a rubber scrapper? You just can't throw away a jar that doesn't look empty?
> 
> I'm notorious for that. I'll put ketchup bottles upside down in the fridge, just so I can get that last half teaspoon of Heinz Ketchup!



Yup, me too. But I also do it with shampoo, conditioner, toothpaste, etc.


----------



## Michelle (Feb 15, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Yup, me too. But I also do it with shampoo, conditioner, toothpaste, etc.


 
Wonder what it is about us that compels us to empty these things so completely?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 15, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Wonder what it is about us that compels us to empty these things so completely?



I don't know about you, but I was raised by a frugal Mom. So, I still have the tendencies even tho I don't need to be so frugal now.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Some of my confessions may sound like George Carlin's routine about food and the kitchen.
> 
> But does anyone, when making toast, or a sandwich reach past the first few slices of bread at the beginning of the bread sack, and grab a couple of "fresh" slices? Like you don't want the "bad" bread, you want to good bread. Hell, let the rest of the family eat the yucky bread.



count me in on this. every time.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 15, 2007)

i confess that i'm totally baffled by my own cooking "skills" (or lack thereof). i can bake like nobody's business, and can make recipes up on the fly and have them turn out amazing, but ask me to cook dinner and i'm lost. i mean i have several things i cook often and that are really good, but other than those...yuck city.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm 'orrible when it comes to baking. (And yes, I didn't make that scrumptcious yummy cake I keep showing everyone. I enlisted the services of my dear sweetie that's an Ace when it comes to cakes, pies, pastries, biscuits, corn bread, etc. etc. )

However, I'm the opposite of Soupy. I can look at a pantry, fridge, and freezer and make stuff you didn't even know you had, that you've had before in a restaurant, and you'll want my recipe.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2007)

( _Oh Lord, Its hard to be humble. But I'm doing the best that I can... _ )


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> And how about those jars of mayo and peanut butter? Do you try to get every last blob and schmear out the jar with a rubber scrapper? You just can't throw away a jar that doesn't look empty?
> 
> I'm notorious for that. I'll put ketchup bottles upside down in the fridge, just so I can get that last half teaspoon of Heinz Ketchup!



I think that's a good thing. No reason to waste stuff! :bow: 

I DO do it way more than most people around me seem to tho. I assume I got it from my dad, who had a depression era siege mentality.


----------



## supersoup (Feb 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> ( _Oh Lord, Its hard to be humble. But I'm doing the best that I can... _ )



psh, shout it from the rooftops, everything you make looks YUMMMMMY!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 15, 2007)

I confess I need a rubber spatular


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 15, 2007)

I just ordered a case of girl scout cookies.... and I live alone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 15, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I just ordered a case of girl scout cookies.... and I live alone.



Put them in the freezer (if you have room) and they last a long time.. (unless you eat them first. )


----------



## PiscesGirl (Feb 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> But does anyone, when making toast, or a sandwich reach past the first few slices of bread at the beginning of the bread sack, and grab a couple of "fresh" slices? Like you don't want the "bad" bread, you want to good bread. Hell, let the rest of the family eat the yucky bread.



Absolutely. I won't eat bread heel lol.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 16, 2007)

IC when I prep the water for boiling spaghetti noodes, I add a teaspoon of olive oil, and a tablespoon of dry basil.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 16, 2007)

Alton Brown tried to debunk the olive oil in boiling water myth, but I swear it works. Tell him he's wrong, Fuzzy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 16, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> IC that at one point in my life it very important to me to figure out my favorite brand of ginger ale so I'd stop getting suckered into buying someting I didn't like just because it was the one on sale that week.
> 
> I did a proper taste test, controlling variables such as temperature and ice quantity. Little plastic cups, even.
> 
> The winner: Canada Dry



I also had a quest for a favorite ginger ale. And you're right on the numbers about the ones on sale, typically the store brand (Sam's Choice, Shasta,etc), and I had a tie: Vernors and Stewart's.










Vernors has a dry, aged taste, and now that Walmart carries it at a decent price, even better. Stewart's Ginger Beer (Soda) is different. Its Spicy! And its not made for chugging. Sip it or else.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 16, 2007)

I confess that my favorite creme soda (my brother Steve called it Cake Soda), is no longer produced. Its been replaced by a Red Creme soda that is just too sweet for me.

Barq's French Vanilla creme soda was a wonderful, dry, light, bubbily soda.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 16, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I also had a quest for a favorite ginger ale. And you're right on the numbers about the ones on sale, typically the store brand (Sam's Choice, Shasta,etc), and I had a tie: Vernors and Stewart's.
> 
> Vernors has a dry, aged taste, and now that Walmart carries it at a decent price, even better. Stewart's Ginger Beer (Soda) is different. Its Spicy! And its not made for chugging. Sip it or else.



I'm not sure I can get Vernors up here - it hasn't always been available everywhere. My stepmom (raised in Michigan) used to cart a couple cases of the stuff back home to Missouri every time we'd visit her family. The Vernors bubbles always tickle the back of my throat and make me sneeze.

Ginger beer is a whole 'nother thing. Usually you can actually taste the real ginger (which, surprisingly enough, I don't really like). Love Stewart's cream soda, though.


----------



## MLadyJ (Feb 16, 2007)

IC that when I go to the deli to order sliced meats I always ask for the rarest roast beef. And when it's been in the fridge for more than a few days and oxidizes (turns all brown) I throw it away. My hubby is frugal and if he found out... he'd be appalled....please don't rat me out.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 16, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Some of my confessions may sound like George Carlin's routine about food and the kitchen.
> 
> But does anyone, when making toast, or a sandwich reach past the first few slices of bread at the beginning of the bread sack, and grab a couple of "fresh" slices? Like you don't want the "bad" bread, you want to good bread. Hell, let the rest of the family eat the yucky bread.





Fuzzy said:


> And how about those jars of mayo and peanut butter? Do you try to get every last blob and schmear out the jar with a rubber scrapper? You just can't throw away a jar that doesn't look empty?
> 
> I'm notorious for that. I'll put ketchup bottles upside down in the fridge, just so I can get that last half teaspoon of Heinz Ketchup!




Guilty on both counts.


----------



## Risible (Feb 16, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Some of my confessions may sound like George Carlin's routine about food and the kitchen.
> 
> But does anyone, when making toast, or a sandwich reach past the first few slices of bread at the beginning of the bread sack, and grab a couple of "fresh" slices? Like you don't want the "bad" bread, you want to good bread. Hell, let the rest of the family eat the yucky bread.



I always do this. My husband will pointedly make "end" sandwiches; I don't know if he's being a martyr or if he's trying to teach me a lesson like, waste not, want not.


----------



## kathynoon (Feb 16, 2007)

One of my buddies and I would have eating days. For hours and hours we would literally drive from one restaurant to another and eat - regular foods followed by desserts followed by regular food followed by more desserts ... . We have not done it in a while, but it was a delicious way to spend a day. Of course by the end of the day, we'd be hurting.


----------



## mejix (Feb 17, 2007)

found this article in the nytimes and thought someone here might find it amusing

*he cooks, she stews, its love* 
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/14/dining/14beta.html?em&ex=1171861200&en=07d8c25b3f756078&ei=5070




*


----------



## herin (Feb 17, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> One of my buddies and I would have eating days. For hours and hours we would literally drive from one restaurant to another and eat - regular foods followed by desserts followed by regular food followed by more desserts ... . We have not done it in a while, but it was a delicious way to spend a day. Of course by the end of the day, we'd be hurting.



Ooh Ooh! I want to be your friend!! That sounds like a WONDERFUL time


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 17, 2007)

mejix said:


> found this article in the nytimes and thought someone here might find it amusing
> 
> *he cooks, she stews, its love*
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/14/dining/14beta.html?em&ex=1171861200&en=07d8c25b3f756078&ei=5070
> ...



Oh...good article, mejix! I think I could live with an alpha-cook. As long as we can look through cookbooks together, and plan meals, I'd let him take charge of the cooking. I would be in charge of eating.

I've had years of practice.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Feb 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Oh...good article, mejix! I think I could live with an alpha-cook. As long as we can look through cookbooks together, and plan meals, I'd let him take charge of the cooking. I would be in charge of eating.
> 
> I've had years of practice.



I'm a born Beta cook. I like doing the grocery shopping and I'm a fab baker, but the actual putting together of a meal, getting the timing of all the dishes correct, seems like a pain to me. I'm good with casseroles.

Still, if I if I lived with an alpha cook that criticized my julienning skills? He'd be doing the cutting himself, or he'd learn to shut his mouth. Alternatively, we'd come to understanding that it would be better if I were not handling the sharp instruments.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 17, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> I'm a born Beta cook. I like doing the grocery shopping and I'm a fab baker, but the actual putting together of a meal, getting the timing of all the dishes correct, seems like a pain to me. I'm good with casseroles.
> 
> Still, if I if I lived with an alpha cook that criticized my julienning skills? He'd be doing the cutting himself, or he'd learn to shut his mouth. Alternatively, we'd come to understanding that it would be better if I were not handling the sharp instruments.



Yeah, good point. The criticizing I would have a problem with.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting article. Mrs Fuzzy and I trade off for certain things. She's the alpha for desserts and bready things.. while I'm the alpha for the rest of the cooking.

And I thrive off of criticism. I don't want anyone settling for anything I do poorly or wrong. While I just better keep my mouth shut if Mrs. Fuzzy is at the helm.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2007)

I confess I should have went with my first choice of a secret ingredient for the Foodee Challenge.

Oh well..hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess I should have went with my first choice of a secret ingredient for the Foodee Challenge.
> 
> Oh well..hindsight is 20/20.



I can be very persuasive.  Hey! We have a week left! I can make it!

_I think I can, I think I can, I think I can, I think I can..._


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I can be very persuasive.  Hey! We have a week left! I can make it!
> 
> _I think I can, I think I can, I think I can, I think I can..._



Get it done already..LOL...and yes you can


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2007)

I'VE LOST MY ABILITY TOO COOK THIS WEEKEND..lol


I've screwed up every meal..EVERY MEAL

Time to start all over I guess..lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

Dutch oven cooking is my passion. 

Me, smelling of charcoal smoke and bbq sauce, is Mrs. Fuzzy's passion.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Dutch oven cooking is my passion.
> 
> Me, smelling of charcoal smoke and bbq sauce, is Mrs. Fuzzy's passion.



Well what are you doing online then? Get off the computer and go have a passion session.>SHEESH


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Well what are you doing online then? Get off the computer and go have a passion session.>SHEESH



*hee hee*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> *hee hee*



You married people..always taking nookie for granted  If I had a hubby..we'd NEVER be online 


LOL


----------



## Isa (Feb 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> You married people..always taking nookie for granted  If I had a hubby..we'd NEVER be online
> 
> 
> LOL



Hey, you'd have to come up for air sometimes!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm the queen of cheap eating. I love my staples like rice and beans. Delicious. Cheap.

I also hate wasting stuff. Ryan's parents gave us an assload of V8, which neither of us like. Guess who's getting it back in soup form?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 6, 2007)

I wanted ranch dip..and I ended up mistakenly picking up cajun ranch dip

HOLY CRAP..it's so good and I've eaten almost all of it..

I need an intervention


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

I eat slop. There's no way around it. I could say "saucepan haute" or "stovetop casserole" but really, its vegetarian slop.

The menu for the evening:
bowtie pasta in olive oil margerine with black beans, corn, cashews seasoned with peanut sauce, salt, pepper, chili powder and garlic powder.

I'd post a picture but as you can imagine, it looks much worse than it tastes.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am a food snob - given the choice, I will turn down fast food. I don't really care for it.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I also had a quest for a favorite ginger ale. And you're right on the numbers about the ones on sale, typically the store brand (Sam's Choice, Shasta,etc), and I had a tie: Vernors and Stewart's.
> 
> Vernors has a dry, aged taste, and now that Walmart carries it at a decent price, even better. *Stewart's Ginger Beer (Soda) is different. Its Spicy! And its not made for chugging. Sip it or else.*





Eclectic_Girl said:


> I'm not sure I can get Vernors up here - it hasn't always been available everywhere. My stepmom (raised in Michigan) used to cart a couple cases of the stuff back home to Missouri every time we'd visit her family. The Vernors bubbles always tickle the back of my throat and make me sneeze.
> 
> *Ginger beer is a whole 'nother thing. Usually you can actually taste the real ginger* (which, surprisingly enough, I don't really like). Love Stewart's cream soda, though.



My fella is kind of a ginger beer addict. We have cases of these two brands on a regular basis... 






He's been looking for Vernors because he's heard good things about it, but we haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 11, 2007)

Wowzers... I think I'm gonna continue my quest for ginger beer.

I confess that I'm suffering butcher's block tonight. :doh:


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 11, 2007)

I feel sick that I've dined several times at the infamous rat's paradise taco bell in Manhattan. I finally killed the fast food cravings, reading Fast Food Nation didn't do it, but seeing the footage of dozens of rats on CNN finally did it.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 12, 2007)

I confess that I live through the pictures posted on these threads while I sit at home eating pickle sandwiches.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2007)

Caramel Cream





Yeah, it kinda has that taste.. but it also tastes identical to Diet Shasta French Vanilla Cola. And I swear I can taste a hint of strawberry.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 12, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Caramel Cream
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm kind of tempted... but I don't know. I was so let down by the other two.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 13, 2007)

IC that I have had a dramatic change in what I eat in the last few weeks. My veggie and fruit intake have skyrocketed, and the vast majority of what I prepare at home is organic. Though not all of what I'm eating is organic, I guess my point was to decrease the amount of hormones and antibiotics I allow into my body.

Here's the thing, I've been way more energetic, and I KNOW this has helped in every area of my life. I know this is going to sound silly, but I mean it: Who knew that true nourishment of one's body through a variety of foods could make such a big difference? 

_(Hm... this seems a Foodee/Lounge crossover confession post, sorry! lol)_


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 13, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> IC that I have had a dramatic change in what I eat in the last few weeks. My veggie and fruit intake have skyrocketed, and the vast majority of what I prepare at home is organic. Though not all of what I'm eating is organic, I guess my point was to decrease the amount of hormones and antibiotics I allow into my body.
> 
> Here's the thing, I've been way more energetic, and I KNOW this has helped in every area of my life. I know this is going to sound silly, but I mean it: Who knew that true nourishment of one's body through a variety of foods could make such a big difference?
> 
> _(Hm... this seems a Foodee/Lounge crossover confession post, sorry! lol)_



That's actually really good to know. Maybe we should do a "whole or organic foods" challenge and post our results. 

Did you do this because of food cravings (i.e. for fruits and veggies) or was it a conscious decision to change what you were eating?


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 13, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> That's actually really good to know. Maybe we should do a "whole or organic foods" challenge and post our results.
> 
> Did you do this because of food cravings (i.e. for fruits and veggies) or was it a conscious decision to change what you were eating?



I gotta tell you, it was a little of both. I was craving fresh foods, and home-cooked foods. This, combined with having been sick with *severe* colds/viruses three times since December, and a list of documentaries that I've recently watched discussing some food topics and corporation topics made me want to be intelligent about the choices I was making.
I had a real need to nourish my body, because I was feeling pretty awful and lethargic, and that's really not who I am, or who I am willing to be. After the third cold I kind of snapped, and decided that my body must be trying to tell me it wasn't getting what it needed. 

The difference is like night and day, and while I realize the increase in daylight helps, it simply cannot be responsible for _all_ of my newfound energy, and the various other benefits I'm having - better sleep, more mental clarity (admittedly, an ABSOLUTE MUST for my line of work), fewer aches... it's incredible. I'd be SO on board for a whole or organic foods challenge, that would be loads of fun! I'd spend the whole month just trying to figure out what to make though! lol I'm still learning what a lot of these foods are, and what to do with them... if anyone had told me a month ago that I would be eating broccoli sprouts on purpose, I'd have fallen over laughing. 
(Sorry about the rather long-winded response here, Everyone.)


----------



## Friday (Mar 14, 2007)

You know OoH, I started taking a multi and some Caltrate-D just recently (yeah I'm an idiot who should have been taking them a long time ago), and I've noticed that I'm sleeping a lot better too. Very interesting.

I love this time of year foodwise. I have strawberries and asparagus in my fridge! And broccoli, plums, grapes and vine tomatoes. Life is good.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 14, 2007)

Friday said:


> You know OoH, I started taking a multi and some Caltrate-D just recently (yeah I'm an idiot who should have been taking them a long time ago), and I've noticed that I'm sleeping a lot better too. Very interesting.
> 
> I love this time of year foodwise. I have strawberries and asparagus in my fridge! And broccoli, plums, grapes and vine tomatoes. Life is good.



I just started taking a multivitamin about two weeks ago. I too am an idiot who should have been taking them a long time ago!  Whatteryagonnado? I am really curious about the nutrition/sleep connection. I know it might be elementary for a lot of people (or most people), but I want to understand what processes that nutrition influences that also have an effect on sleep. 
/Bill Nye The Science Guy moment.
Sooo... I'm off to look for some strawberries, now that you've reminded me!


----------



## jamie (Mar 14, 2007)

I confess for the past two weekends, I have been visiting every single major grocery store in town to find a particular brand of ice cream. I kept seeing billboards for Blue Bell Ice Cream. One of the reasons I miss Memphis so much is because you couldn't get Blue Bell here. I love ice cream, and for me, that is the pinnacle. Suddenly the other day, I started seeing the billboards and got really excited. I went to the website and saw that we should be covered now, but I missed the start date...March 12, so I have been draggin my butt every single place and calling any ones I thought might have it in the outlying areas to no avail.

Until night before last! Yay...woohoo...joy! Kroger finally started stocking it. I am so giddy that I squealed in the store. (I don't advise doing that as it causes one's shopping partner to look very embarrassed). I have had two nights of blissful vanilla with some strawberries or peaches. Is it wrong to be so fanatical that you stalk the ice cream man?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 14, 2007)

jamie said:


> ... Is it wrong to be so fanatical that you stalk the ice cream man?



It would be wrong if you weren't sharing it all with us!


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 16, 2007)

Morrocan clemetines aren't nearly as sweet and juicy as their Spanish counterparts. Unfortunately, the Spanish ones are out of season. Boo hoo


----------



## Brenda (Mar 16, 2007)

IC that even though I agreed to cut out having expensive meals out since we just bought a house I am plotting on how I can do just that, with John thinking it was his idea. Nothing yet.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Morrocan clemetines aren't nearly as sweet and juicy as their Spanish counterparts. Unfortunately, the Spanish ones are out of season. Boo hoo



Is that the reason??? I had the most AMAZING clementines last year and this year I keep buying freaking crates of them but they are never ever as good!!


----------



## Brandi (Mar 16, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> That's actually really good to know. Maybe we should do a "whole or organic foods" challenge and post our results.
> 
> Did you do this because of food cravings (i.e. for fruits and veggies) or was it a conscious decision to change what you were eating?



I would like to do this challenge actually.

Even though I eat pretty much healthy, when I went to the workshop with my co workers..and we only ate whole foods...I could not believe how full I was, and the energy I had. The next day I went back to my eating habits and felt blah...So today even though I had my oero cookies *smirk* I am now making a menu for myself starting Monday. It's not a diet, I'm just going to do the full change over.

Breakfast
Smoothie (fresh or frozen fruit), smoothie infusion added as well.

Snack
Multigrain toasted english muffin with grapefruit

Lunch
Some kind of wrap, lots of sprouts and veggies, probably tuna or chicken/turkey

Snack
Smoothie (same as breakfast) I will most likely stick to blueberries and bananas mixed with the smoothie infusion.

Dinner
Lean meat, whole wheat pasta/rice, veggies

Snack
Bean dip and some crackers.

Graze on pumpkin, sunflower and hemp seeds through out the day. Max 1 cup of mixed seeds. Even put them in my wrap.

I will do this for two weeks - no cheating lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow, Brandi! I'm very impressed! I wish I could do that. I need more time to prepare (in other words, eat tons of crap as tho' each meal was my last.)


----------



## Brandi (Mar 16, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow, Brandi! I'm very impressed! I wish I could do that. I need more time to prepare (in other words, eat tons of crap as tho' each meal was my last.)



I need all the energy though, I work an 80 hour week with 2 full time jobs...plus a 2 year old I cook for lol and the difference I felt the two days at the workshop was amazing


----------



## jamie (Mar 16, 2007)

Brenda said:


> IC that even though I agreed to cut out having expensive meals out since we just bought a house I am plotting on how I can do just that, with John thinking it was his idea. Nothing yet.



Hahahahah... I have been trying to do that all week. I did get him to agree to Indian for lunch though.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2007)

I love McDonalds hot mustard.... Has anyone found anything comparable?


----------



## saucywench (Mar 18, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> (Sorry about the rather _long-winded response_ here, Everyone.)


Heh. Broccoli (in any form) will do that to you.


----------



## saucywench (Mar 18, 2007)

jamie said:


> Is it wrong to be so fanatical that you stalk the ice cream man?


It's not wrong at all when we're talking Blue Bell. I've got a half gallon of Homemade Vanilla in my freezer now. There are some great ice cream brands out there, but few can compare to Blue Bell. I love all of the "homemade" varieties--vanilla, chocolate, vanilla with peaches, etc.--but my favorite flavor is pistachio almond. :eat1:


----------



## jamie (Mar 18, 2007)

saucywench said:


> It's not wrong at all when we're talking Blue Bell. I've got a half gallon of Homemade Vanilla in my freezer now. There are some great ice cream brands out there, but few can compare to Blue Bell. I love all of the "homemade" varieties--vanilla, chocolate, vanilla with peaches, etc.--but my favorite flavor is pistachio almond. :eat1:



OoOoO.. I have never had Pistachio Almond, but I think that might be a favorite of mine too. Lucky girl to live in Blue Bell Land.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2007)

jamie said:


> OoOoO.. I have never had Pistachio Almond, but I think that might be a favorite of mine too. Lucky girl to live in Blue Bell Land.



Blue Bell is ok..but I prefer Braums


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 18, 2007)

saucywench said:


> Heh. Broccoli (in any form) will do that to you.



Ah ha ha ha ha! 
That was good. Hee hee.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 18, 2007)

I love biting the heads off Teddy Grahams. It's probably one of my favorite things to do!

If I ever get really fat, it'll be off Teddy Graham heads alone.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I love McDonalds hot mustard.... Has anyone found anything comparable?



No. Not yet. I'm been tempted to break into MickeyD's and steal all their hot mustard! Bwahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> No. Not yet. I'm been tempted to break into MickeyD's and steal all their hot mustard! Bwahahahahahahahaha!



I wonder if they'd sell a case to me..lol I love it.


----------



## Friday (Mar 18, 2007)

> I love McDonald's hot mustard.



Are we talking the honey mustard they offer with chicken nuggets? I love the stuff. It's even worth eating the Nuggets.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2007)

Friday said:


> Are we talking the honey mustard they offer with chicken nuggets? I love the stuff. It's even worth eating the Nuggets.



Not honey mustard...Hot Mustard It's very spicy and it's offered for the nuggets


----------



## Friday (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe it's a regional thing. They have the sweet stuff here, at least last time I checked.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2007)

Friday said:


> Maybe it's a regional thing. They have the sweet stuff here, at least last time I checked.



They may have both..the next time you go..ask for it..and if they have it..try it..it's really, really good and and the ONLY way I can stomach their fries


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

IC I get anxiety when I take food pics that I need to get them off the camera and posted really fast, like it's some sort of race or someone will beat me to it. 

:blink:

I don't get it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> IC I get anxiety when I take food pics that I need to get them off the camera and posted really fast, like it's some sort of race or someone will beat me to it.
> 
> :blink:
> 
> I don't get it.



It is a race.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 18, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Not honey mustard...Hot Mustard It's very spicy and it's offered for the nuggets



Misty, check the top secret recipes site. There's a version on the site that three reviewers like. Since the site doesn't allow a direct link or to copy, visit the link below.

www.topsecretrecipes.com


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> IC I get anxiety when I take food pics that I need to get them off the camera and posted really fast, like it's some sort of race or someone will beat me to it.
> 
> :blink:
> 
> I don't get it.




A few theories:

(1) If you wait too long the pics will get cold. Or melt, depending on the food's original state.

(2) Old pics of food seem like a lie. They need to be fresh!

(3) It's best to post pics of the food before it has been digested. I am not sure why, but it is.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> A few theories:
> 
> (1) If you wait too long the pics will get cold. Or melt, depending on the food's original state.
> 
> ...



I think you're right. Sometimes I'm pulling pictures off the camera while my bowl of food is getting cold!!!! 

Rule #1 of sharing food pics - Don't forsake the meal for the picture posting!!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 18, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> It is a race.



Instigator!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 18, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Misty, check the top secret recipes site. There's a version on the site that three reviewers like. Since the site doesn't allow a direct link or to copy, visit the link below.
> 
> www.topsecretrecipes.com



THANKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 19, 2007)

I came home from work last night . The new stove had arrived yesterday afternoon and this was the first time I had seen it IN my house. I was so thrilled that I actually stopped and knelt before it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 19, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I came home from work last night . The new stove had arrived yesterday afternoon and this was the first time I had seen it IN my house. I was so thrilled that I actually stopped and knelt before it.



How can we not LOVE that???  You are preaching to the choir!!


----------



## Indy (Mar 20, 2007)

I guess i'll show my age here but I don't like the taste of some soda now that you can only buy it in cans or plastic. I used to love Vernors gowing up but I don't think it tastes the same, also Dr. Pepper is different. I wish they would go back to bottles!


----------



## Brandi (Mar 20, 2007)

My confession is...I'm thinking of SVS and what a shame she doesn't live close to me because I'm eating these....

http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?s=recipe&m=recipe/knet_recipe_display&Rpage=24&u1=bytype&u2=6*&u3=**467*843&wf=9&recipe_id=57182

 YUM


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 20, 2007)

Back from the dentist, my face is numb city, and I'm already poppin' meds in anticipation of gum pain.

What's the first thing that comes to mind? Yeah, I'm hungry.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 20, 2007)

Brandi said:


> My confession is...I'm thinking of SVS and what a shame she doesn't live close to me because I'm eating these....
> 
> http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?s=recipe&m=recipe/knet_recipe_display&Rpage=24&u1=bytype&u2=6*&u3=**467*843&wf=9&recipe_id=57182
> 
> YUM



Not sure if I want to call you a brat (for torturing me) or an angel (for thinking of me)!

I'll go with angel 

oh, and I agree...YUM!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 21, 2007)

I just burned one half of the tip of my tongue taste testing my soup... and it HURTSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bah.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I just burned one half of the tip of my tongue taste testing my soup... and it HURTSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bah.



Gadzooks Ree! That either tells me that you were really hungry, or your soup was really tasty, or both!

Post recipe pls thx.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 21, 2007)

Borrowed confessions from the Weight Board:

1) Yes! When I buy frozen OJ, I get pulp free. (but for some reason, the pulp in frozen Lemonade/Limeade doesn't affect me.)

2) My all-time favorite Hamburger Helper Mix is the Original Lasagna.






(2nd favorite is the Cheesy Hashbrowns.. only I use Jimmy Dean Maple Sausage instead, and use the mix to make breastfast burritos.)


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 22, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Some of my confessions may sound like George Carlin's routine about food and the kitchen.
> 
> But does anyone, when making toast, or a sandwich reach past the first few slices of bread at the beginning of the bread sack, and grab a couple of "fresh" slices? Like you don't want the "bad" bread, you want to good bread. Hell, let the rest of the family eat the yucky bread.


 
Never! In fact in our family we fight over the end pieces.


----------



## jamie (Mar 22, 2007)

I never realized how much red meat we ate until my boyfriend gave it up last year for healthier living reasons. Now when I see things like Hamburger Helper in Fuzzy's post, I want to just run out and get some! No beef, no pork.....no yummy steak or pot roast. 

He would certainly be ok if I fixed some for myself, but I can't stand bringing the temptation into the house, and if the craving gets supadupa strong, I just order meat when we are out....but man, I want homemade meatloaf! Ruby's steak nearly made me buy a ticket across the pond.

There are lots of chicken and tofu and fish alternatives, but I actually am one of those people who never really cared for chicken.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Mar 22, 2007)

jamie said:


> I actually am one of those people who never really cared for chicken.


 ......


----------



## jamie (Mar 22, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> ......



errrr...uhm....well...I mean...the kinds with wings not arms...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 22, 2007)

jamie said:


> I never realized how much red meat we ate until my boyfriend gave it up last year for healthier living reasons. Now when I see things like Hamburger Helper in Fuzzy's post, I want to just run out and get some! No beef, no pork.....no yummy steak or pot roast.
> 
> He would certainly be ok if I fixed some for myself, but I can't stand bringing the temptation into the house, and if the craving gets supadupa strong, I just order meat when we are out....but man, I want homemade meatloaf! Ruby's steak nearly made me buy a ticket across the pond.
> 
> There are lots of chicken and tofu and fish alternatives, but I actually am one of those people who never really cared for chicken.



Why don't you use ground chicken or turkey in the hamburger helper? I'm sure it would taste the same.


----------



## jamie (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh yeah..I forgot he doesn't eat Turkey either...so yup chicken. We do eat ground chicken a lot... but it is ground breast, not the dark meat...so there is some texture taste difference. I do love Chicken Italian Sausage though...yummm. I had a 6oz medium rare steak for lunch...I guess I have scratched my itch for a bit.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 22, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> (2nd favorite is the Cheesy Hashbrowns.. only I use Jimmy Dean Maple Sausage instead, and use the mix to make breastfast burritos.)



oooooooooooooooh! ahhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 23, 2007)

jamie said:


> There are lots of chicken and tofu and fish alternatives, but I actually am one of those people who never really cared for chicken.



Speaking of alternatives (I was actually about to post this anyway!), there is a fake teriyaki beef jerky that I have recently become enamored with. It's called Stonewall's Jerquee. It has the tender-pulls-apart-like-beef texture down... frankly, I like it better than most real beef jerky that I've encountered. And I just ordered a fricken' box of this stuff. lol YAY! Who knew I would start to like soy products so much? Crazy.


----------



## jamie (Mar 23, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Speaking of alternatives (I was actually about to post this anyway!), there is a fake teriyaki beef jerky that I have recently become enamored with. It's called Stonewall's Jerquee. It has the tender-pulls-apart-like-beef texture down... frankly, I like it better than most real beef jerky that I've encountered. And I just ordered a fricken' box of this stuff. lol YAY! Who knew I would start to like soy products so much? Crazy.



I always wondered if that stuff was any good! They have some at the Co-Op we shop at, I am going to have to pick some up.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 23, 2007)

I have no idea what I'm eating for dinner. I do know it'll be good-tasting and bad for me.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 23, 2007)

I am home alone right now, and so to pass time I am surfing Dims...and eating Good Humor bars. Oh and I just realized there's only one bar left. 

:blink: :blink: 

Now what am I supposed to do?


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 23, 2007)

jamie said:


> I always wondered if that stuff was any good! They have some at the Co-Op we shop at, I am going to have to pick some up.



Ah ha ha ha! I got mine at a Co-op in Ithaca NY.  Is it Good Foods Market and Cafe? If so, our Co-ops are affiliated, or so says the newsletter. That's so cool.


----------



## jamie (Mar 24, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Ah ha ha ha! I got mine at a Co-op in Ithaca NY.  Is it Good Foods Market and Cafe? If so, our Co-ops are affiliated, or so says the newsletter. That's so cool.



Yup...it is within walking distance from my house! *humming* it's a small world after all*


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 24, 2007)

jamie said:


> Yup...it is within walking distance from my house! *humming* it's a small world after all*



Only on the Foodee Board.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 24, 2007)

I found this cookbook today, and I've been reading over the tamale recipes.... I'm think I'm going to need some corn husks.  :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm being told, in a recipe, to steam the tamales. But I don't have a steamer. Are the wooden steamers shown on the try recently thread by Cactopus the way to go?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 25, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm being told, in a recipe, to steam the tamales. But I don't have a steamer. Are the wooden steamers shown on the try recently thread by Cactopus the way to go?



Do you have a metal strainer for pasta? I've made tamales like this, with the strainer sitting above boiling water in a deep pan.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Do you have a metal strainer for pasta? I've made tamales like this, with the strainer sitting above boiling water in a deep pan.



I think I do. *goes to look* Yep, I have one, but I haven't used it since I have a BIG collander. But yeah, your idea will work. Thanks! :bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 25, 2007)

Misty just PM'd me the makings of a wonderful steak dinner, and now I've got the grumblies.


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 25, 2007)

Are they serious? Cheesecake filling that I can use as a dip? 

My brother, who rents my basement and uses the same fridge as me, brought home a tub of this stuff..which is supposed to be spooned into a pie crust. 

But, holy carp! I could dip in brownies or cookies or top it with strawberries and get a big spoon! 

I will resist for now, but that tub better be gone by the time I get a sweet craving again.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 25, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Are they serious? Cheesecake filling that I can use as a dip?
> 
> My brother, who rents my basement and uses the same fridge as me, brought home a tub of this stuff..which is supposed to be spooned into a pie crust.
> 
> ...



Use these:




I hear they have them in chocolate too.  The strawberries are delicious with it. There's just so much one could use it for.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 25, 2007)

take one for the team and just try a spoonful!


----------



## Tooz (Mar 25, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> He's been looking for Vernors because he's heard good things about it, but we haven't been able to find it.



It's EVERYWHERE in Buffalo. I think it's on sale at Wegmans this week, actually.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 25, 2007)

Tooz said:


> It's EVERYWHERE in Buffalo. I think it's on sale at Wegmans this week, actually.



Maaaaaaan... you'd think they'd at least have it at Wegman's in Binghamton or Ithaca. That's not right. lol


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 25, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> take one for the team and just try a spoonful!



Don't have to ask me twice..*going for it*

Ok..I must say I'm a bit disappointed.  It was WAY too cheesy and not as sweet as cheesecake filling should be. It looks like I was getting my hopes up for nothing..unless it's really good with the graham crackers or in a pie crust.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Don't have to ask me twice..*going for it*
> 
> Ok..I must say I'm a bit disappointed.  It was WAY too cheesy and not as sweet as cheesecake filling should be. It looks like I was getting my hopes up for nothing..unless it's really good with the graham crackers or in a pie crust.



Is it supposed to be baked?


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Is it supposed to be baked?



No, it says Ready To Eat.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 25, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> No, it says Ready To Eat.



hmm...then I am bummed. It sounded like the perfect food!


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 25, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> hmm...then I am bummed. It sounded like the perfect food!



To me it tasted like taking a spoonful of the cheese off of the top of a cheese danish and eating it. 

I, too, am bummed. I think though, with the right combo of maybe some caramel, chocolate swirl and thick graham crust..it may be good. But, that's stretching it for no reason other than to justify the sheer thought of cheesecake filling in a tub.


----------



## jamie (Mar 25, 2007)

I was very disappointed as well. Strange texture..and well just strange. Maybe it is because it is just too much. It was good the first couple of times with a lot of berries, but then it just got to be strange.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 27, 2007)

I tried Junior Mints today for the first time in a long while. I don't remember them being so overpoweringly sweet. Is it because they were made with sugar when I was a kid instead of the corn syrup the package lists now? It's like diabetes in a box.


----------



## Brandi (Mar 27, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I tried Junior Mints today for the first time in a long while. I don't remember them being so overpoweringly sweet. Is it because they were made with sugar when I was a kid instead of the corn syrup the package lists now? It's like diabetes in a box.




I call those diabetic coma candies lol


----------



## SummerG (Mar 27, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I tried Junior Mints today for the first time in a long while. I don't remember them being so overpoweringly sweet. Is it because they were made with sugar when I was a kid instead of the corn syrup the package lists now? It's like diabetes in a box.



there must be a jr mint vibe in the air... i haven't had them in like 2 years... but on my way out of the casino tonight, they caught my eye in the store... and so i grabbed a box... with twizzlers and pb cups, so i haven't gotten around to the mints yet.


----------



## Mikey (Mar 27, 2007)

SummerG said:


> there must be a jr mint vibe in the air... i haven't had them in like 2 years... but on my way out of the casino tonight, they caught my eye in the store... and so i grabbed a box... with twizzlers and pb cups, so i haven't gotten around to the mints yet.



Funny...I haven't had them in year, but bought a box last week. 
I have fond Juniorr Mint memories...my mother always gave me a box when I went to the movies. The have ALWAYS been REALLY sweet!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 27, 2007)

Last week I had two movie-size boxes of Junior Mints and loved every single drop of them. I was SO glad I bought them, and it was a strange purchase for me too... but that big white box was just calling to me from a bin at the supermarket. Plus they were on sale for a buck a piece!


----------



## SummerG (Mar 27, 2007)

see! there is something in the air! Junior Mints for everyone!!! 

ok.. and a confession (of the foodee variety or weight board, i'm not sure, so i'll just post here) 

i was at the casino today with my mother and gram. my mother always gets a sundae from ben & jerries. it's buy one get one all the time, so i get coffee with hot fudge. my confession.... i don't bother with the ice cream, i eat all the hot fudge and then ditch the rest. i like the ice cream, dont get me wrong... but the best bites are the hot fudge with melted ice cream clinging to it. when i get to just the ice cream it's a let down. usually i will save the best bites for last... but with their hot fudge i have to just get to it right away. 

then i bought twizzlers, pb cups, and junior mints on my way out, and we stopped for grinders at d'angelos. when i got home i ate a rice crispy treat and a bowl of strawberries. then i read the thread about being overfed and couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2007)

IC that I just saw a post titled "McDonald's Stuffing" on the main page listings and thought it was showing up on the foodee board. I was really curious to find out how someone figured out a stuffing recipe out of McDonald's ingredients.

Ooops.

:blush:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> IC that I just saw a post titled "McDonald's Stuffing" on the main page listings and thought it was showing up on the foodee board. I was really curious to find out how someone figured out a stuffing recipe out of McDonald's ingredients.
> 
> Ooops.
> 
> :blush:



While I have not seen a stuffing recipe using McDonald's ingredients... I have seen a stuffing recipe using White Castle's ingredients


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 29, 2007)

I think I drank mold. I had some lemonade in the fridge..it's been in there a couple of days..but I didn't think it had been long enough to get moldy...I took a big swig and looked into my glass and there are big white chunks floating around..

If it's not mold..I don't know what the crap it is..lol....... sorry..this was gross but I had to get it out of my system


----------



## cactopus (Mar 29, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> While I have not seen a stuffing recipe using McDonald's ingredients... I have seen a stuffing recipe using White Castle's ingredients



Beat me to it.

White Castle has many recipes on their site from downright disgusting to delicious sounding.

http://www.whitecastle.com/_pages/recipe_list.asp?section=recipes&type=DINNER&recipe=9


----------



## Friday (Mar 29, 2007)

It isn't mold Misty. Lemonade is much to acidic to get moldy that fast and I think it would be the good old green variety. I love lemonade though and I've noticed that all those little flecks of lemon (pulp) tend to rise to the top if it sits undisturbed in the fridge for a while.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 30, 2007)

Friday said:


> It isn't mold Misty. Lemonade is much to acidic to get moldy that fast and I think it would be the good old green variety. I love lemonade though and I've noticed that all those little flecks of lemon (pulp) tend to rise to the top if it sits undisturbed in the fridge for a while.



I don't know about Misty, but that made ME feel better!!

(I was freaking out with ya, Misty girl!)


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 30, 2007)

to slightly go off topic here, have you made the white castle stuffing or any other recipes? Do they even have white castle in Utah?


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2007)

I think Friday's explanation was correct, Misty. I've seen that happen before plenty of times.

Reminds of my mold story tho. (Don't read, folks, if weak stomached.) Couple years ago I'm drinking coffee at work, which I always add soy milk to. Someone had got a new brand, half gallon of it, even, at the natural grocery nearby and apparently the refrigerators or something were not working right. I saw a ball of something in the coffee that I figured was a glob or something of soymilk (happens sometimes, depending on the brand.) I took a gulp of coffee and this rubbery thing is going into my mouth and I'm thinking, "what the hell is this?" It was a BALL of MOLD, big round white GLOBE of mold like 3/4 inch in diameter of it in my MOUTH, on my TONGUE. :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: I gagged and spit it right back into the coffee I guess, or maybe the garbage, almost puked. I never did buy that brand again and the grocery replaced their refrigerators soon after. :bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 30, 2007)

Friday said:


> It isn't mold Misty. Lemonade is much to acidic to get moldy that fast and I think it would be the good old green variety. I love lemonade though and I've noticed that all those little flecks of lemon (pulp) tend to rise to the top if it sits undisturbed in the fridge for a while.



it's powdered lemonade..lol..thanks for trying..but I still think it was mold..LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 30, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I don't know about Misty, but that made ME feel better!!
> 
> (I was freaking out with ya, Misty girl!)



it's not real lemonade..LOL it was MOLD


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I think Friday's explanation was correct, Misty. I've seen that happen before plenty of times.
> 
> Reminds of my mold story tho. (Don't read, folks, if weak stomached.) Couple years ago I'm drinking coffee at work, which I always add soy milk to. Someone had got a new brand, half gallon of it, even, at the natural grocery nearby and apparently the refrigerators or something were not working right. I saw a ball of something in the coffee that I figured was a glob or something of soymilk (happens sometimes, depending on the brand.) I took a gulp of coffee and it was a BALL of mold, big round white GLOBE of mold like 3/4 inch in diameter of it in my MOUTH, on my TONGUE. :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: I gagged and spit it right back into the coffee I guess, or maybe the garbage, almost puked. I never did buy that brand again and the grocery replaced their refrigerators soon after. :bow:



DAMMIT TO HELL..why didn't I stop reading... I...just...couldn't...look...away


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> it's not real lemonade..LOL it was MOLD



OK, Misty, you oughtta know, you're the one who saw it.

Hey, you got Tina's rump as yer avatar!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> DAMMIT TO HELL..why didn't I stop reading... I...just...couldn't...look...away



I edited it and maybe even made it worse! (disclaimer to my above post: Tina's pic is not of her rump only. But it is an....outstanding feature.)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I think Friday's explanation was correct, Misty. I've seen that happen before plenty of times.
> 
> Reminds of my mold story tho. (Don't read, folks, if weak stomached.) Couple years ago I'm drinking coffee at work, which I always add soy milk to. Someone had got a new brand, half gallon of it, even, at the natural grocery nearby and apparently the refrigerators or something were not working right. I saw a ball of something in the coffee that I figured was a glob or something of soymilk (happens sometimes, depending on the brand.) I took a gulp of coffee and this rubbery thing is going into my mouth and I'm thinking, "what the hell is this?" It was a BALL of MOLD, big round white GLOBE of mold like 3/4 inch in diameter of it in my MOUTH, on my TONGUE. :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: I gagged and spit it right back into the coffee I guess, or maybe the garbage, almost puked. I never did buy that brand again and the grocery replaced their refrigerators soon after. :bow:



OMG I just took the holy boak at that.... 

(scottish for "gracious! I just about threw up and instead dry heaved spectatularly many a time at that)


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry, ladies.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 30, 2007)

The egullet people go crazy around Passover. This is when the kosher for passover Coke is released in the markets. It's made from real sugar, not corn syrup. Now I've had coke with real sugar before from Mexican markets and it isn't as sweet as American coke but trust me it isn't all that wonderful! I just don't understand the hype.


----------



## Friday (Mar 30, 2007)

Is that why the darn stuff tasted funny? The Diet Coke tastes weird too.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 30, 2007)

The KfP coke and diet coke have yellow instead of red caps. I don't think they changed the forumlation for the diet one though. Apparently in the Northeast, it's made with beet sugar! The Mexican one is definitely cane sugar according to egullet.


----------



## Cat (Mar 30, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Are they serious? Cheesecake filling that I can use as a dip?
> 
> My brother, who rents my basement and uses the same fridge as me, brought home a tub of this stuff..which is supposed to be spooned into a pie crust.
> 
> ...




I haven't seen this in the store yet, but have been on the lookout. I'm all for the spoon it directly in mouth method. Yum!

**EDITED TO ADD** Dang...you guys are disappointed in it? Waaaa. I had such high hopes!!


----------



## jamie (Mar 30, 2007)

Last night, we spent our first night in the new house. 

all of my stuff is in boxes - undies, getting ready stuff, medicine
we are living off of plastic plates, bowls, flatware 
the place is filled with boxes, totes, crates
there is so much random furniture placement that I have to walk into the kitchen and through the dining room to get out of the living room and to the front door
our old apartment is across town- 10% full and in need of a complete and total cleaning
my car's registration ran out and I forgot
we are opening 3 new offices at my work and that means they all need logos, print collateral and email set-ups

What was the only thing I thought of as I sat on the catty-cornered couch and watched the tv perched precariously on some speakers and a big piece of wood last night while I ate a frozen dinner that tasted like paint?

"Whoa, that kitchen is so pretty I am going to have to take lots of pics for the foodee board there. I wonder what I should make first?"


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 30, 2007)

jamie said:


> Last night, we spent our first night in the new house.
> 
> all of my stuff is in boxes - undies, getting ready stuff, medicine
> we are living off of plastic plates, bowls, flatware
> ...



I am sure I speak for us all - we are glad you have your priorities straight.

Enjoy your new home!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 30, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I am sure I speak for us all - we are glad you have your priorities straight.
> 
> Enjoy your new home!!



Ditto that! YAY JAMIE!


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 30, 2007)

I love that foodee pics fall before work, car, and underwear. 

That is love, people!!!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm currently cooking a batch of refried beans and a batch of rice with veggies, cheese, and chicken, all to avoid work later in the week.

ETA: And I MAY cook a batch of chicken coconut soup yet!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2007)

_Anyway, like I was sayin', shrimp is the fruit of the sea. You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. There, uh, shrimp kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo, panfried, deep fried, stir fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, ...shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich... that's, that's about it._ - Benjamin Buford Blue -- Forrest Gump.

I'm not gonna have any trouble finding a recipe for the Foodee Challenge... I'm just gonna have trouble picking one.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2007)

*What?!* I have to go to Friendly's in order to buy a gift card? It doesn't help matters much when the closest store is 1,600 miles away.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 2, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> *What?!* I have to go to Friendly's in order to buy a gift card? It doesn't help matters much when the closest store is 1,600 miles away.



Lame, I say!!!

You know, I never thought about it, but it's probably similar in a lot of places... which is sort of stupid with the way people like shopping online and all.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 2, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Lame, I say!!!
> 
> You know, I never thought about it, but it's probably similar in a lot of places... which is sort of stupid with the way people like shopping online and all.



meh. Some stores just haven't embraced the 21st century. I guess I'm just limited to purchasing cards from nationwide chains, or ones that offer cards over the net.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 3, 2007)

New item, so new I'll had to take a picture of the bag






Not exactly what I was expecting.. first chip reminded me of Macaroni Grill.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 4, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Not exactly what I was expecting.. first chip reminded me of Macaroni Grill.



I know exactly what you mean. They put rosemary in their bread. It's definitely a strong herb. I like it in small doses, but I don't know if I like it enough to eat Rosemary potato chips.


----------



## Mikey (Apr 4, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> The egullet people go crazy around Passover. This is when the kosher for passover Coke is released in the markets. It's made from real sugar, not corn syrup. Now I've had coke with real sugar before from Mexican markets and it isn't as sweet as American coke but trust me it isn't all that wonderful! I just don't understand the hype.



I am a Pepsi guy...so I go without till Tuesday night. I didn't even know there was Kosher for Passover Coca Cola.


----------



## cactopus (Apr 4, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> The egullet people go crazy around Passover. This is when the kosher for passover Coke is released in the markets. It's made from real sugar, not corn syrup. Now I've had coke with real sugar before from Mexican markets and it isn't as sweet as American coke but trust me it isn't all that wonderful! I just don't understand the hype.



I certainly feel soda in general made with cane sugar and no HFC's tastes MUCH better than normal soda... but I'm a sugar hatah. The HFC makes things taste stale and corny and stick to the inside of your mouth. (I call it halitosis causin sweetener). Chemical sweeteners are IMHO a waste of time and taste even sweeter and more sickly than HFC.

Only Mexican sodas taste delightfully sweet and refreshing in my opinion. Well I think Ting from Jamaica also uses sugar and it's in the same boat. If you want even more thirst quench, they'll put some potassium citrate (gatorade salts) in like in Surge (though that has HFC's).


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 4, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> New item, so new I'll had to take a picture of the bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I HATE LAYS..ever since they discontinued their line of Bristro Chips..I fell in :wubu: with the roasted garlic and herb..but alas they are no more...did I mention I hated Lays???


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 4, 2007)

They discontinued their Bistro crisps?


----------



## MLadyJ (Apr 5, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> They discontinued their Bistro crisps?



 Yes..the fiends. I can't figure out if it was really Lay's or the food police. I loved every flavor! I can't find anything else like them. Sure Kettle Chips are thick..but they just don't have the same zing...snobbing now...( a snob is half way between a sniffle and a sob..)


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 5, 2007)

cactopus said:


> I certainly feel soda in general made with cane sugar and no HFC's tastes MUCH better than normal soda... but I'm a sugar hatah. The HFC makes things taste stale and corny and stick to the inside of your mouth. (I call it halitosis causin sweetener). Chemical sweeteners are IMHO a waste of time and taste even sweeter and more sickly than HFC.
> 
> Only Mexican sodas taste delightfully sweet and refreshing in my opinion. Well I think Ting from Jamaica also uses sugar and it's in the same boat. If you want even more thirst quench, they'll put some potassium citrate (gatorade salts) in like in Surge (though that has HFC's).



Most Carribean sodas frighten me! The flavors are abysmal- champagne (I never know what that's supposed to taste like, certainly not champagne), and other flavors I can't think of at the moment. They also come in such day glo colors that I wonder if daily imbibment will cause you to glow in the dark. I actually like some Mexican sodas though, Jarritos brand comes to mind. The Mexican coke I drank was lukewarm and I'm sure like all beverages, it's better ice cold.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 5, 2007)

If Chinese, pizza, etc can be delivered, why can't there be a dessert delivery service? And I don't mean things like ho-ho's or devil dogs. Real, bakery type desserts or ice cream at your door step as soon as you pick up the phone. Someone send over a cupcake right now!


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 5, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> If Chinese, pizza, etc can be delivered, why can't there be a dessert delivery service? And I don't mean things like ho-ho's or devil dogs. Real, bakery type desserts or ice cream at your door step as soon as you pick up the phone. Someone send over a cupcake right now!



You know- I really like that idea. In NYC, it might even work. Hmm...


----------



## Mikey (Apr 6, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Most Carribean sodas frighten me! The flavors are abysmal- champagne (I never know what that's supposed to taste like, certainly not champagne), and other flavors I can't think of at the moment. They also come in such day glo colors that I wonder if daily imbibment will cause you to glow in the dark. I actually like some Mexican sodas though, Jarritos brand comes to mind. The Mexican coke I drank was lukewarm and I'm sure like all beverages, it's better ice cold.



I love Ting, and the product you get in the US is exactly the same as in Jamaica Mon! If you like white citrus soda...its the best. One great thing about Ting, is that you can get it in the glass bottles, and I think that is what the key is. So once in a while I venture over to the Fine Fare on Gun Hill Road in the Bronx, and buy a few of those tiny little bright green glass gems and saver them one at a time over a couple of months. Second, is the Jarritos Grapefruit...which is a slightly watered down version of da Ting. Again, I only drink the one that comes in the glass bottle. Even Coke that comes in the glass bottles is better. No chemical reaction to the plastic bottles is the difference.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 8, 2007)

This is maybe a WB board confession, but I'm making myself a tiny Easter dinner and I'm SOOOOOOOOOO excited to eat the Au Gratin potatoes that I can't wait until dinner time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 8, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> This is maybe a WB board confession, but I'm making myself a tiny Easter dinner and I'm SOOOOOOOOOO excited to eat the Au Gratin potatoes that I can't wait until dinner time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



mmmm I love au gratin potatoes! The best ever are at a place called the Garlic Rose. Lots of crispy parts and very creamy and garlicky.

You make them yourself? From a box? Post pics pls tanx!

And no, yours wasn't a WB confession - I'd say that most of the WB confessions are actually Foodee Board confessions!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2007)

*another Au Gratin potatoes dish made, and eaten for Easter confession*

Actually, it was one of those "Instant" Velveeta Cheese and Bacon bits dishes.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 8, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> If Chinese, pizza, etc can be delivered, why can't there be a dessert delivery service? And I don't mean things like ho-ho's or devil dogs. Real, bakery type desserts or ice cream at your door step as soon as you pick up the phone. Someone send over a cupcake right now!



Like a chocolate cupcake with a delicious, delicious cream cheese fluff center, topped with a perfect, cool whipped cream with a touch of vanilla, topped with delicate colored sugar?

Or a slice of pound cake, chilled, with a hearty, tart raspberry sauce and loads of fresh berries?

Oh yeah.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 8, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Like a chocolate cupcake with a delicious, delicious cream cheese fluff center, topped with a perfect, cool whipped cream with a touch of vanilla, topped with delicate colored sugar?
> 
> Or a slice of pound cake, chilled, with a hearty, tart raspberry sauce and loads of fresh berries?
> 
> Oh yeah.



_**FAINT**_............


----------



## jamie (Apr 9, 2007)

I confess I had a life-changing bowl of fettucine alfredo for lunch today. We went to this little cafe run by a little Italian woman and I may never be the same again...it was *that* good. I was frustrated over the twenty minute wait for someone to even come to the table (they were packed and lined up everywhere) but that all melted away with the food. She hand makes everything from the sauces to the desserts and this was a killer sauce, thick, rich, cheesy/garlicy...just wow. The chess pie and wedding cookies and homemade garlic bread weren't too bad either. After I wake up from my carb-coma I will re-evaluate my plans to get get adopted by the little Italian lady with the cute accent.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 13, 2007)

I just realized how long it's been since I've had a bowl of fettucini alfredo. (About a decade... Wow.)

Not what I came here to complain about. I love baking: creme cakes, mashed potato doughnuts, pies, cheesecakes, etc. Ryan is indifferent about baked goods. Oh well. It'd be nice to have someone around to eat the stuff; I feel like a jackass occasionally baking a really great cake, most of which goes in the garbage.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 13, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> ...Ryan is indifferent about baked goods. Oh well. It'd be nice to have someone around to eat the stuff; I feel like a jackass occasionally baking a really great cake, most of which goes in the garbage.




He doesn't like CAKE??  I have no words...


----------



## Ash (Apr 13, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I just realized how long it's been since I've had a bowl of fettucini alfredo. (About a decade... Wow.)
> 
> Not what I came here to complain about. I love baking: creme cakes, mashed potato doughnuts, pies, cheesecakes, etc. Ryan is indifferent about baked goods. Oh well. It'd be nice to have someone around to eat the stuff; I feel like a jackass occasionally baking a really great cake, most of which goes in the garbage.



I'm the same way. Usually I just take everything I bake to work. There are plenty of people around that will gladly eat that stuff.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 13, 2007)

1) I require more info on mashed potato doughnuts??

2) I'm in panicky feeling mode because my house it down to just about NO food again (I never did a big shopping, too broke right now.) I'm out of milk, Crystal Light, I'm down to my last glass of spring water, one roll, no snacks, no sweets, nuthin'. 

I don't even want to eat anything much (I did have stuff for dinner), but I actually get anxious when the stuff isn't here - even though once it is, it could sit here forever before I dig into it. 

3) The other day, broke as I am, I was able to get my DD fix before work (tea and a sandwich) thanks to a gift card. It was a great, great feeling all around - worked exactly as intended. Food without limits!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 13, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> 1) I require more info on mashed potato doughnuts??



Like a cake doughnut, deep-fried, crispy on outside, cakey on inside. Dipped in sugar. VERY good hot. Good cold.

* 3 C sugar
* 3 C mashed potatoes
* 6 eggs
* 1/2 C vegetable oil
* 1 1/2 C milk
* 8 c flour
* 5 T. baking powder

PREPARATION:
Mix sugar and mashed potatoes until consistency of paste. Add eggs and beat. Add vegetable oil, milk, flour and baking powder. More flour may be added if necessary.

Place dough on a lightly floured surface and roll to 1/2-inch thickness.Cut out with floured doughnut cutter.

Heat vegetable oil to 370° on a deep-fat thermometer.

Drop doughnuts, 2 or 3 at a time, into the hot fat. Fry, turning once, for 3 minutes, or until golden brown. Drain on paper towels. Dip in sugar, powdered sugar, whatever.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 13, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I just realized how long it's been since I've had a bowl of fettucini alfredo. (About a decade... Wow.)
> 
> Not what I came here to complain about. I love baking: creme cakes, mashed potato doughnuts, pies, cheesecakes, etc. Ryan is indifferent about baked goods. Oh well. It'd be nice to have someone around to eat the stuff; I feel like a jackass occasionally baking a really great cake, most of which goes in the garbage.



Point, the first: I know exactly what you mean. I am a talented and intuitive masseuse, and my ex couldn't stand them. And if anyone could have stood to loosen up a little... Seemed like an unconscionable waste, anyway.

Point, the second: YUM! If you ever get sick of Ryan, I have a spare room.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 13, 2007)

I put myself on a low calorie, vegetarian food lifestyle change yesterday. I celebrated making it through 24 hours by eating a 1/2 lb bag of peanut butter M&M's  :doh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2007)

SPUDNUTS!! 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Like a cake doughnut, deep-fried, crispy on outside, cakey on inside. Dipped in sugar. VERY good hot. Good cold.
> 
> * 3 C sugar
> * 3 C mashed potatoes
> ...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2007)

I've run out of freezer space. I have three (two upright, and one half-chest) and I can't believe I've actually filled all of them up. I've got this awful feeling that I've frozen something that was intended to go in the fridge, like pop-n-fresh dough.. and now its ruined. Or I froze a whole Cure81 ham before I had a chance to divide it up.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 15, 2007)

Double Stuff E.L. Fudge - original

I can say no more. 

:blink:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I've run out of freezer space. I have three (two upright, and one half-chest) and I can't believe I've actually filled all of them up. I've got this awful feeling that I've frozen something that was intended to go in the fridge, like pop-n-fresh dough.. and now its ruined. Or I froze a whole Cure81 ham before I had a chance to divide it up.



Sounds like it might be time to clean out the freezers.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 15, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Sounds like it might be time to clean out the freezers.




Or at least take an inventory so you know what you've got...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep, time to take inventory.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 16, 2007)

IC that I just slurped down the most delicious pralines and cream shake - a perfect combination of crunchy and sweet, creamy goodness.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a French Vanilla cake in the oven and it smells WONDERFUL!!! (and it still has 20 mins to go)

Also, I'm making it bundt style... first time ever. Will be interesting to see how it comes out.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 18, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I have a French Vanilla cake in the oven and it smells WONDERFUL!!! (and it still has 20 mins to go)
> 
> Also, I'm making it bundt style... first time ever. Will be interesting to see how it comes out.



Will there be photos of this smelly bundt?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 18, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> smelly bundt?



That is Sooooooooooooooooooo dirty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm laughing like a hyena over here. LOL 

Yes, I've always wanted to post pictures of my hot, moist bundt - and tonight is the night.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 18, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I just realized how long it's been since I've had a bowl of fettucini alfredo. (About a decade... Wow.)
> 
> Not what I came here to complain about. I love baking: creme cakes, mashed potato doughnuts, pies, cheesecakes, etc. Ryan is indifferent about baked goods. Oh well. It'd be nice to have someone around to eat the stuff; I feel like a jackass occasionally baking a really great cake, most of which goes in the garbage.



Got a neighbor with kids? I used to do that when I lived in military housing and my husband at the time was a health nut. I'd bake whatever I wanted to just get rid of the urge to bake. Then I'd head next door with cookies/cake and give them away. Not many people will say no to free cake LOL


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 18, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> Got a neighbor with kids? I used to do that when I lived in military housing and my husband at the time was a health nut. I'd bake whatever I wanted to just get rid of the urge to bake. Then I'd head next door with cookies/cake and give them away. Not many people will say no to free cake LOL



Very good idea! There's a great kid who gets my mail for me once in awhile. (I pay her a buck to fetch it once in awhile; she's 5.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2007)

Mree.. will you be glazing the bundt, or just dusting it with powdered sugar?


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 21, 2007)

I was in the city today and stopped in the only Arby's in Manhattan. What is wrong with me? I could have any type of cheap eat I wanted in my pudgy hands and instead, had to have Arby's. It's not even real roast beef, it's that weird pressed stuff. And did I get cheese sauce on the sandwich? Yes, I got their cheese (but it's not really cheese, it's cheez) sauce. God , I love that crappy place, I love the bbq sauce, the horsey sauce and how this particular location has a sauce bar so you can go craaazay. Give me Arby's over Mcdonald's any day!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I was in the city today and stopped in the only Arby's in Manhattan. What is wrong with me? I could have any type of cheap eat I wanted in my pudgy hands and instead, had to have Arby's. It's not even real roast beef, it's that weird pressed stuff. And did I get cheese sauce on the sandwich? Yes, I got their cheese (but it's not really cheese, it's cheez) sauce. God , I love that crappy place, I love the bbq sauce, the horsey sauce and how *this particular location has a sauce bar *so you can go craaazay. Give me Arby's over Mcdonald's any day!



I will bypass Arby's and Arby's until I find one with the Sauce bar!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2007)

My first two possible contest entries were Shrimp Etouffee and Prawn Curry.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 22, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I will bypass Arby's and Arby's until I find one with the Sauce bar!



Yep, you go a bit crazy with the sauce bar. I like dipping the curly fries in the horsey sauce mixed with the honey mustard. Oh, the possibiities!


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 22, 2007)

IC that I bought my parrot a bag of organic roasted unsalted almonds, and I have now eaten half the bag. 

Okay, just one more... :eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 22, 2007)

brownies talk - they say things like-

"Hi there sexy, skip breakfast, I'm here, and I go with coffee"
"Seriously, one more won't make a difference"
"There is a reason we were on sale, you should eat two"
"Pssst, wanna introduce me to that pretty pint of icecream in the freezer"


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 22, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Mree.. will you be glazing the bundt, or just dusting it with powdered sugar?



It was frosted... which you may have seen by now.  I posted pics in the Everyday thread. 



Furthermore, IC that thanks to an amazing foodee angel, I was able to hit the store today and fill my cabinets with some soup and staples and this and that so that I can continue to eat while my finances balance out..... and for that, I'm VERY thankful. 

There is something very comforting about knowing my cupboards aren't bare.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 22, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> It was frosted... which you may have seen by now.  I posted pics in the Everyday thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a relief. A foodee angel indeed...

IC OUCH! Note to self: knives are sharp. Cut food, not flesh.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 22, 2007)

Ohhhh, Betsy, I'm sorry you cut yourself!!  


I have no icea where to put this, so I'll confess it.... 

Just tried Progresso Chicken Corn Chowder and it was QUITE good!!

And lastly...

IC I am going to bed to avoid possibly forgetting and eating something after midnight. I have a blood test in the morning.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 22, 2007)

When I have a morning blood test, I need to remember to drink water so the nurse in the lab can find a vein.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks, AnnMarie. It's okay. Wasn't so bad once I got it to stop bleeding.

Figures that you'd have to fast the moment you get some grub in the house! :doh:


----------



## irish_redhead (Apr 23, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I confess that I live through the pictures posted on these threads while I sit at home eating pickle sandwiches.



OMG! I thought I was the only person in the world who did that?!

I haven't had one in years. Now whenever I order a burger or sandwich, I just load 5 or 6 pickles on it. 

:eat2:


----------



## Mishty (Apr 23, 2007)

Every few months I start my Monday by saying "Today is the beginning for you Fatty, today you're changing your habits" and I eat oatmeal and drink low sugar apple juice for breakfast.
I then go about my morning feeling perky and _healthy_, but by lunch time,I'll skip the salad and have a loaded spud and ruin my "diet". So I spend the rest of my day feeling slow and pissy.

It's getting worse, cause this morning I didn't make it till 1O:OO before I cheated and ate a whole box of TGI Fridays cheese sticks and sugary kool-aid.
Followed by a nice helping of guilt.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 23, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Every few months I start my Monday by saying "Today is the beginning for you Fatty, today you're changing your habits" and I eat oatmeal and drink low sugar apple juice for breakfast.
> I then go about my morning feeling perky and _healthy_, but by lunch time,I'll skip the salad and have a loaded spud and ruin my "diet". So I spend the rest of my day feeling slow and pissy.
> 
> It's getting worse, cause this morning I didn't make it till 1O:OO before I cheated and ate a whole box of TGI Fridays cheese sticks and sugary kool-aid.
> Followed by a nice helping of guilt.



I found that when I gave myself permission to eat whatever I wanted, what I felt I needed to eat, and what I felt I wanted to eat changed. I feel healthier, and I'm far more content as a result. I kind of think of it as giving my body more nourishment, rather than taking away certain "bad" things. 
/.02


----------



## cactopus (Apr 23, 2007)

irish_redhead said:


> OMG! I thought I was the only person in the world who did that?!
> 
> I haven't had one in years. Now whenever I order a burger or sandwich, I just load 5 or 6 pickles on it.
> 
> :eat2:



Well depending on what is meant by pickle, IC I love Kerrygold Dubliner cheese way too much and I buy a 2 lb. brick all the time at Costco for $10. I usually eat huge slabs of it on a sandwich with Branston pickle.

:eat2:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 23, 2007)

The vanilla fudge checkered icecream cone I just ate was amazing. In fact, I'm a little sad that it's gone now. Must make another one.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 23, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> When I have a morning blood test, I need to remember to drink water so the nurse in the lab can find a vein.



Oh I don't even bother... they take it out of my knuckles with pedi needles. No other way.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 23, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I found that when I gave myself permission to eat whatever I wanted, what I felt I needed to eat, and what I felt I wanted to eat changed. I feel healthier, and I'm far more content as a result. I kind of think of it as giving my body more nourishment, rather than taking away certain "bad" things.
> /.02



Exactly! Guilt causes you to eat foods because they're "off limits" - removing guilt allows you to eat whatever, good and bad. If I want a salad, I eat it... I don't consider it a punishment or an evil representation of things I "can't" have. 

I know this doesn't work for everyone, but for me and a lot of my friends... it's the key to stabilizing. Everything just levels off. It's been working for me for over 7 years. 



It's wonderful, I can't remember the last time I ate anything and felt guilty.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 23, 2007)

Why didn't I discover roasted asparagus earlier? I would always steam it in an inch of water, then put a pat of margarine on top. Roasting caramlizes and intensifies the flavor, it doesn't taste watered down. It's like esscense of asparagus.

Also, have a thing for hot dogs, even if they're completely trashy. Ate the recession special at Gray's Papaya, a hot dog chain throughout the city. For $3.50 you get a freshly made fruit drink of your choice and two dogs. The dogs have a very crisp casing and 100% beef. I don't understand the appeal of a dog from the cart when this chain is littered throughout the city.


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 23, 2007)

I devoured a pint of Ben and Jerry's Cherry Garcia ice cream, and a whole tub of mini eclairs last night...in one sitting. And I wonder why my ass keeps getting bigger? :doh:


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 23, 2007)

I want a clam fritter RIGHT NOW. Ugh... hopefully once I have dinner it will pass, I don't have the money or energy to go get them.


----------



## Brenda (Apr 23, 2007)

IC reading this thread when you committed yourself to healthier eating aint such a great idea


----------



## jamie (Apr 24, 2007)

I confess I am kicking myself for not getting a photo of my Oreo Blizzard last night. I have been craving Oreos for a couple of weeks and last night I just couldn't resist the temptation any longer. Apparently I picked the right night...there was like a whole roll of cookies in a small size Blizzard. *Happy Dance* I like 'em chunky.


----------



## Brandi (Apr 24, 2007)

*laughing*

Omg, my boss asked me to go get some pork belly, as it's really cheap and excellent for some recipes lol

Sorry I'm almost peeing my pants typing this...*laughing*

So I go this huge piece for 8 bucks...very lean too...well I put the piece of meat on the counter, meat side down, skin up. Well the nipples were still there (laughing) and I said "well I don't need these" so I cut them off. I thought my boss was going to faint lol She said "Omg Brandi I need to leave the kitchen" I said "I'm sorry do you want to save these for a soup or something" lmao She just walked out saying "omg Brandi" 

My nick name at work is "nipple snipper" lmao I'm not sure if I typed it funny...but it was definitely a video kodak moment!

*laughing*


----------



## supersoup (Apr 24, 2007)

i looooove A1 steak sauce. mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2007)

Mrs. Fuzzy told me she was PMS-ing. And needed something STAT!

So I just returned with a pint of Haagen Daaz Mocha Chip.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 26, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Mrs. Fuzzy told me she was PMS-ing. And needed something STAT!
> 
> So I just returned with a pint of Haagen Daaz Mocha Chip.



Ohhh, I hope the Mrs' fully appreciates that level of service! (I'm sure she does.)

IC that I'm THRILLED that I found a box of Junior Mints. I wanted something sweet (nothing like cookies, etc in the house) and was about to give up, when I noticed the box I bought last week peeking out at me. 

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 27, 2007)

IC that I periodically fast (*not* for dieting reasons, but for detoxing and other fruity pursuits) and that I'm on my second day of a 10-day juice fast. And that when I do, I am inexorably drawn to the Foodee board where I stare and drool and growl at all the food pics. 

Why can't I just wait to visit this board until after the fast!?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 1, 2007)

IC that the thing I like the most about the Iron Foodee Challenge is the peer review. 

I also wish that more would participate.


----------



## alienlanes (May 1, 2007)

IC that I really miss the 99-cent bags of buttered popcorn I used to buy at CVS. They were one of my main snack-food staples when I lived in Chicago, but none of the CVSes in New York seem to stock them; are they a Midwest-only thing ?


----------



## MissToodles (May 1, 2007)

I just realized there is a small tab on the bottom of the Kozy Shack flan cups. I would eat it from the container with a spoon. The tab is used to release air and allow you to eat flan as it should be, with the caramel sauce on top, flan on bottom. Flip it on a plate, you got flan.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 4, 2007)

IC that I really needed to find an Indian place to satisfy my craving for a curry. I found a decent Indian buffet that was kinda pricey.. but oh so good... I bought along a co-worker that just stood there at the buffet with a empty plate in his hands with this look on his face :blink: 

Eventually, he returned to the table with some rice, naan, chana , palak paneer, and tandoori chicken; while I was finishing up some wonderful, way spicy, chicken curry. He sat down, and said, "I don't even know what I hell I got."


----------



## Brenda (May 5, 2007)

IC Tomorrow I am going out to eat and I am excited. Where should I go? What should I have? Eating out used to be a near daily occurrence now it is a huge treat which makes it better somehow.

Brenda


----------



## Ample Pie (May 5, 2007)

I just had two (2) pints of the yummiest ice cream--Hawaiian Sundae. It has pineapple, coconut, and cashews. Soooo darn good.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 5, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I just had two (2) pints of the yummiest ice cream--Hawaiian Sundae. It has pineapple, coconut, and cashews. Soooo darn good.



Was it from an ice cream shop? or something we can all buy?? Do tell!!


----------



## Mishty (May 7, 2007)

IC After a night of drinking and dancing I stop and buy a couple of Steamers(24 tiny burgers) from Krystals, and two large chilli cheese fries, for everyone to chow down on. Secretly, on the way home I hope they fall asleep so I get all the fries and rootbeer.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 8, 2007)

Krissy12 said:


> Are they serious? Cheesecake filling that I can use as a dip?
> 
> My brother, who rents my basement and uses the same fridge as me, brought home a tub of this stuff..which is supposed to be spooned into a pie crust.
> 
> ...





Krissy12 said:


> Don't have to ask me twice..*going for it*
> 
> Ok..I must say I'm a bit disappointed.  It was WAY too cheesy and not as sweet as cheesecake filling should be. It looks like I was getting my hopes up for nothing..unless it's really good with the graham crackers or in a pie crust.





Krissy12 said:


> To me it tasted like taking a spoonful of the cheese off of the top of a cheese danish and eating it.
> 
> I, too, am bummed. I think though, with the right combo of maybe some caramel, chocolate swirl and thick graham crust..it may be good. But, that's stretching it for no reason other than to justify the sheer thought of cheesecake filling in a tub.





jamie said:


> I was very disappointed as well. Strange texture..and well just strange. Maybe it is because it is just too much. It was good the first couple of times with a lot of berries, but then it just got to be strange.



OK, despite the bad reviews, I bought this stuff. How could I *not*?? I haven't tried it yet...but I will report back when I do!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 9, 2007)

I'm sure I've mentioned this before but I am a freak for salty and sweet together. I had a craving tonight for something savory, but I had some leftover cake that I needed to finish, since it wasn't going to be very good tomorrow...

So I decided I would start with some gorgonzola dulce (it is DEVINE - so creamy and mild). I ate a few bites and then was ready for the cake. The cake had a very light and fluffy icing, which wasn't overly sweet.

After a few bites of cake, I actually wanted more cheese. Yeah, it was weirding me out a little....gorgonzola cheese and _cake_?? But seriously, it was really GOOD. 

I had to decide whether I wanted my last bite to be cake or cheese, and I decided to end with cheese. A great decision, since I noticed my really flavorful cherry tomatoes sitting on the counter, and I popped one in my mouth on my way back to the computer.

It was the perfect ending to the oddest snack I've had in a long time.


----------



## jamie (May 9, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> OK, despite the bad reviews, I bought this stuff. How could I *not*?? I haven't tried it yet...but I will report back when I do!



Come on... you totally had to buy that. I would have bought it no matter what the reviews had been. It is so close to my beloved pudding that the temptation would have been to great. I hope you do like it. It wasn't completely bad, just not as good as what I had built up in my dreams.


----------



## snuggletiger (May 9, 2007)

Salty yet sweet. Wow quite a challenge. I shall think of a snack that encompasses both elements.


----------



## alienlanes (May 9, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> Salty yet sweet. Wow quite a challenge. I shall think of a snack that encompasses both elements.



Chocolate-covered pretzels :eat2:!


----------



## Brandi (May 10, 2007)

sweet and salty...

the granola bars sweet and salty - I know SVS has had them!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 10, 2007)

Brandi said:


> sweet and salty...
> 
> the granola bars sweet and salty - I know SVS has had them!



yup, yup. And yes to chocolate covered pretzels. 

And I like "salty" ice cream - like butter brickle or heath bar. I find those slightly salty.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 10, 2007)

DQ Peanut Buster Parfaits

Hot fudge and salty peanuts. Yum!


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 10, 2007)

It bothers me to stand next to a person who compares the fat content of salad dressings...especially when I can't find the one I'm looking for (which happens to be of the "fattening" variety).


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> yup, yup. And yes to chocolate covered pretzels.
> 
> And I like "salty" ice cream - like butter brickle or heath bar. I find those slightly salty.



Oh me too - I love "salty" ice cream...it's that whole salty/sweet, cruchy/creamy thing that really gets me going.


----------



## Brandi (May 10, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> It bothers me to stand next to a person who compares the fat content of salad dressings...especially when I can't find the one I'm looking for (which happens to be of the "fattening" variety).



Is it only salad dressings, or someone who reads labels? If it's someone that reads labels...good thing I'm in Canada lmao!! Everything I buy I read the label lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 10, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Is it only salad dressings, or someone who reads labels? If it's someone that reads labels...good thing I'm in Canada lmao!! Everything I buy I read the label lol



but just to make sure there is no maple syrup in the ingredients.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 10, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Is it only salad dressings, or someone who reads labels? If it's someone that reads labels...good thing I'm in Canada lmao!! Everything I buy I read the label lol



No actually - it's someone who reads labels ALOUD. Totally broke my concentration in the grocery store today while I was searching for what I needed. Such an annoyance.


----------



## Brandi (May 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> but just to make sure there is no maple syrup in the ingredients.



don't get me started the day my sister bought maple flavoured bacon to my house one day omg...lol


----------



## Brandi (May 10, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> No actually - it's someone who reads labels ALOUD. Totally broke my concentration in the grocery store today while I was searching for what I needed. Such an annoyance.



ok I'm not like that lol


----------



## Mishty (May 12, 2007)

I double dip EVERYTHING... 
Cheese sticks...chips...cookies....veggies....

I can't help it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 13, 2007)

I am really really hungry but it is 3AM so I can't eat or I won't get good sleep.

WAH!!

10 mins later: oh well. I just ate tons of chocolate covered almonds. I am weak!!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 13, 2007)

I'm pondering what to make for breakfast, but the rest of the household is still asleep. I usually fry some bacon to wake them up,  , but I don't have any bacon. I think I don't have any breakfast meat..


----------



## out.of.habit (May 13, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm pondering what to make for breakfast, but the rest of the household is still asleep. I usually fry some bacon to wake them up,  , but I don't have any bacon. I think I don't have any breakfast meat..



Whaaaaaat? Nothing in that full-to-bursting freezer of yours?


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 13, 2007)

The hardest thing about consistent financial problems is being a foodie forced to eat rice and beans and plain pasta. Only. It's not fair! *stamps foot* I dream of better days and full pantries...


Seriously, I dream about spending $200 at a grocery store.

I'm thinking about it right now... :smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 14, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Whaaaaaat? Nothing in that full-to-bursting freezer of yours?



:blush: I know. I checked like a man. Once, and not too thorough. AFter that post, I found a pound of frozen maple bacon.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 14, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> :blush: I know. I checked like a man. Once, and not too thorough. AFter that post, I found a pound of frozen maple bacon.



In Fuzzyland, Bacon falls from the dryer. Is that right?


----------



## out.of.habit (May 14, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> :blush: I know. I checked like a man. Once, and not too thorough. AFter that post, I found a pound of frozen maple bacon.



It's okay. We'll only laugh at you a little.
I mean, hey- you got bacon out of the deal!


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 14, 2007)

My foodee status is on hiatus. It has been a busy couple of weeks, too busy, being forced to sustain on awful takeout, uninspiring sandwiches, and random meals. The fridge is bare, nothing but mystery tupperware and condiments.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 14, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> My foodee status is on hiatus. It has been a busy couple of weeks, too busy, being forced to sustain on awful takeout, uninspiring sandwiches, and random meals. The fridge is bare, nothing but mystery tupperware and condiments.



Not worried. We know you'll be back. (Remembering a conversation about Chicago....)


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (May 15, 2007)

Road trip to Hot Doug's, y'all!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 16, 2007)

IC I was really close to submitting a Ham and Egg Foo Yung recipe for the May Challenge. But I kept forgetting to buy sprouts.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 17, 2007)

I confess that sunburned lips and salty nuts do not go together..

Ouch


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I confess that sunburned lips and salty nuts do not go together..
> 
> Ouch



No, you need a milkshake.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 17, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> No, you need a milkshake.



Awww, now that sounds nice.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 18, 2007)

I hate leaving my office for lunch most days. I much prefer to just have a drawer stocked with goodies and stay at my desk and work while I eat. (although impromptu trips to the local Indian joint are pretty fun) The problem for me is finding things to stock my drawer with that aren't perishable or incredibly boring. 

I love tuna by itself, but not usually as part of a recipe. Having cans of tuna in my drawer isn't very practical, though. So I took a shot and tried these: 







I've actually only had the "zesty lemon pepper", but I am hooked. The flavor is excellent...very fresh and tasty, and the package is very convenient. Just tear off the top of the pouch and dig in with a fork. Yumm! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 18, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I hate leaving my office for lunch most days. I much prefer to just have a drawer stocked with goodies and stay at my desk and work while I eat. (although impromptu trips to the local Indian joint are pretty fun) The problem for me is finding things to stock my drawer with that aren't perishable or incredibly boring.
> 
> I love tuna by itself, but not usually as part of a recipe. Having cans of tuna in my drawer isn't very practical, though. So I took a shot and tried these:
> 
> ...





I am exactly the same way - or I was before a good friend became my coworker. But when he isn't in the office, I don't leave my desk. He was out today and lunch consisted of crackers and slim jims. I could really have used some of that tuna!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 18, 2007)

I'm horribly disappointed in the Hershey's Chocolate Caramel milkshake. I should've known better as I often find caramel oppressively thick and sweet if its not done well. The milkshake is the opposite of sweet and refreshing and is more like drinking thick melted maybe burned chocolate caramel cups. I just can't imagine others liking it, but I've been wrong before!

Also confess that I've been on a milkshake kick. What was i saying in the veggie thread? Huh?


----------



## MissToodles (May 18, 2007)

Hershey's does not make good chocolate milk/milkshakes. The only decent bottled "milkshake" I've found is Ben & Jerry's. Of course, the first ingredient is heavy cream, which never hurts. Ronnybrook is another brand, but it wouldn't be available near you.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2007)

As I just mentioned on the "what are you eating now" thread, I am eating partially defrosted cream puffs. Why I can't wait until they are defrosted (and taste SO much better) is beyond me. 

It makes NO sense. I have been eating other sweet things, while I try to wait. I've eaten dark chocolate covered raspberry gels and jelly beans. But I have _still_ stolen 2 of the cream puffs because I HAVE NO SELF CONTROL.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> As I just mentioned on the "what are you eating now" thread, I am eating partially defrosted cream puffs. Why I can't wait until they are defrosted (and taste SO much better) is beyond me.
> 
> It makes NO sense. I have been eating other sweet things, while I try to wait. I've eaten dark chocolate covered raspberry gels and jelly beans. But I have _still_ stolen 2 of the cream puffs because I HAVE NO SELF CONTROL.



I'm that way when microwaving stuff. "Oh, screw this, I can't wait the other 39 seconds! I have a life!" And I begin eating half frozen food.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm that way when microwaving stuff. "Oh, screw this, I can't wait the other 39 seconds! I have a life!" And I begin eating half frozen food.



Exactly! Maybe it's our way of saying WE are in control. We won't wait until things are ready - we will decide when _we're_ ready.

But I think, more likely, for me - I just NEED to eat them NOW.

lol


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 19, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> As I just mentioned on the "what are you eating now" thread, I am eating partially defrosted cream puffs. Why I can't wait until they are defrosted (and taste SO much better) is beyond me.
> 
> It makes NO sense. I have been eating other sweet things, while I try to wait. I've eaten dark chocolate covered raspberry gels and jelly beans. But I have _still_ stolen 2 of the cream puffs because I HAVE NO SELF CONTROL.



I don't think I have ever eaten a thawed cream puff...:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 19, 2007)

I didn't know you could buy them frozen. I get a hankerin' for a cream puff, I go get Mrs. Fuzzy... I mean, I head down to the bakery for a fresh one.


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I didn't know you could buy them frozen. I get a hankerin' for a cream puff, I go get Mrs. Fuzzy... I mean, I head down to the bakery for a fresh one.




These are the only cream puffs I have ever had, they are in the freezer case.







The empty container is great to keep junk in too!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I didn't know you could buy them frozen. I get a hankerin' for a cream puff, I go get Mrs. Fuzzy... I mean, I head down to the bakery for a fresh one.



That's because you aren't a lazy fat girl, like me.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 19, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> These are the only cream puffs I have ever had, they are in the freezer case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These look just like that, but a different brand!


----------



## wistful (May 22, 2007)

Just one confession..Somtimes when I eat I like to come here and look at the foodee board.Please tell me I'm not the only one.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 22, 2007)

wistful said:


> Just one confession..Somtimes when I eat I like to come here and look at the foodee board.Please tell me I'm not the only one.



I'm the opposite. Reading the foodee board makes me need to go eat!


----------



## Chimpi (May 22, 2007)

I confess, I do not really enjoy candy anymore. Other than some random Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, Kit-Kat bars, Take 5's, or Hershey's Cookies 'n Cream bars, I'm really not enjoying other candies much.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2007)

IC that sometimes I just don't have anything to say.. or post.. that I just need to lurk and see what the other foodees did/cooked/ate today.


----------



## Tad (May 23, 2007)

There were some over-sized cupcakes left from a meeting, at the coffee station. While passing by I sliced a quarter out of one, to have as a quick mouthful. Just as I was popping it into my mouth it crumbled, and a big piece fell right down my shirt. I ended up going to a dark corner and untucking & shaking out my shirt to get rid of the crumbs, praying that nobody would walk by!

-Ed


----------



## JoyJoy (May 23, 2007)

edx said:


> There were some over-sized cupcakes left from a meeting, at the coffee station. While passing by I sliced a quarter out of one, to have as a quick mouthful. Just as I was popping it into my mouth it crumbled, and a big piece fell right down my shirt. I ended up going to a dark corner and untucking & shaking out my shirt to get rid of the crumbs, praying that nobody would walk by!
> 
> -Ed


 This is why I'm happy to have cleavage, and a belly that serves as a nice shelf underneath. It keeps those fallen crumbs that are lucky enough to land there from being wasted. :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2007)

So....I'm baking something for the first time in a few years.

Yay for me for many reasons..a couple of those being:

#1. I used a hand mixer and DID NOT get my fingers caught in it like the last time.

#2. The cake batter looks normal..lol



Pray for me for many reasons..lol

#3. I am making 2 cake mixes worth of cupcakes with 1 muffin pan..*not mine*

#4. I was just supposed to help decorate..but being the nice friend I am...since my friend's oven is on the fritz I told them I would bring the stuff over and make them here...granted..my kitchen light is broke..so I did this by opening up my laundry room door..lol

Just pray that I don't screw up..lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 23, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> So....I'm baking something for the first time in a few years.
> 
> Yay for me for many reasons..a couple of those being:
> 
> ...




K, this entire post was just funny. But you are a very nice friend...and I hope the cupcakes turn out great!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 23, 2007)

hahaha, good luck, Misty!! 

Do not fear the cupcake. Become one with the cupcake. 

Eat and enjoy the cupcakes.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> K, this entire post was just funny. But you are a very nice friend...and I hope the cupcakes turn out great!


It's hilarious how awful I am in the kitchen. My mom will probably chime in about me screaming at her from the kitchen because my hand was stuck in the hand mixer.LOL

Oh..and the time I was screaming because I poured a whole pot of boiling water and pasta on my hand..lol..that was fun.

Oh..the first batch came out perfect  WOO HOO Thanks


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> hahaha, good luck, Misty!!
> 
> Do not fear the cupcake. Become one with the cupcake.
> 
> Eat and enjoy the cupcakes.



After baking for 3 hours..as I am assuming this will take..lol..I won't want to look at another cupcake..LOL


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 23, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> These look just like that, but a different brand!



I confess that I much prefer what we call these - profiteroles. And they always come with chocolate sauce here. I would find them.. naked without!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 23, 2007)

My baking-fu just absolutely suck-eth. I don't even try anymore.


----------



## Brandi (May 24, 2007)

I dream about Fuzzy's chocolate peanut butter bars...so much I'm making them this weekend lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 24, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I confess that I much prefer what we call these - profiteroles. And they always come with chocolate sauce here. I would find them.. naked without!



Cream puffs usually have chocolate on them here too. 

oops...I just googled them and most of the pics _did not_ have chocolate, but several did. Here's one:

View attachment bitesize_cream_puffs.JPG​


----------



## wistful (May 24, 2007)

IC that I hate when you have a meal planned which you're totally not in the mood for but you must go ahead and eat it anyhow, because it would be incredibly wasteful not to.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I dream about Fuzzy's chocolate peanut butter bars...so much I'm making them this weekend lol



Now that is the best compliment any Fuzzy could receive.


----------



## Butterbelly (May 25, 2007)

IC that I had some cashew chicken tonight and was still hungry afterwards, so I made a Sonic run which included a burger, fries, and cherry slush.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 25, 2007)

Why the hell did I buy SpaghettiO's with Calcium? They are not as tangy as the original. The whole point of SpaghettiO's for me is the tang. Yuck. 

I have three more cans that are going in the next charity food collection.


----------



## Mikey (May 25, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> IC that I had some cashew chicken tonight and was still hungry afterwards, so I made a Sonic run which included a burger, fries, and cherry slush.



You get big points for showing superior discerning gastronomic discretion, by going to Sonic as opposed to submitting to the golden arches!!

:eat2:


----------



## Friday (May 26, 2007)

My Mom used to buy the big buckets of those little frozen cream puffs and different bottles of those Torani flavored syrups to pour over them. My fave is Hazelnut.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 26, 2007)

IC that I prefer to have my burrito.. ranchero style. (Smothered in chili gravy, with sour cream, shredded lettuce and chopped tomato on top) with HOT salsa on standby.


----------



## Brandi (May 27, 2007)

My sister, her son, my daughter and myself wanted to go on a picnic today, but the weather is touchy...really hot, then cold, rainy then sunny, so we decided to go to Harvey's for a burger. LOL Well wouldn't you know it's get a free burger day (one per person).
My sister said to me, "want to do something silly?"
"am I gonna get arrested?" 
"no"
"ok what is it"
"let's go to all the harvey's and get 4 burgers (as there was 4 of us) from each and not cook dinner tonight."
So we did. LOL
We just got them plain, as we could dress them up here.
7 harveys were visited LOL
I took 8 burgers and she took 20, she has a bigger family. OMG I cannot believe I did this!! It was fun! Since the burgers are plain, they can be easily frozen Which I did.

Who is silly enough to do what we did?

BTW we didn't have to buy anything else. lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 27, 2007)

Holy cow I totally burned my hand. I was going to switch out the pans on my electric burner. I went to grab it and it was hot...but wasn't turned on..wtf

I've got mustard on it...I could totally cry


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 27, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Holy cow I totally burned my hand. I was going to switch out the pans on my electric burner. I went to grab it and it was hot...but wasn't turned on..wtf
> 
> I've got mustard on it...I could totally cry



OUCH!!! So sorry, Misty! Mustard? never heard of that*. Check out this site, or google others....

Taking Care of Burns

*ok, I googled it and mustard IS good for burns. Live and learn!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 27, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> OUCH!!! So sorry, Misty! Mustard? never heard of that*. Check out this site, or google others....
> 
> Taking Care of Burns
> 
> *ok, I googled it and mustard IS good for burns. Live and learn!!



yeah..it works..burns like fire as it draws the heat out..but it works.


----------



## Brandi (May 27, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> yeah..it works..burns like fire as it draws the heat out..but it works.



Interesting...Learnt something today! Thank you!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 27, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Interesting...Learnt something today! Thank you!



it's the vinegar in it...you can put it on any kind of burn..and if you don't have yellow mustard..use vinegar.

I'm not kidding though..the pain is HORRIBLE..but it won't blister. Last year when I poured a pot of boiling water and pasta on my hand..my mom slathered it with mustard..It hurt for hours..and I kept it in front of a fan..but the next morning the heat was out of it..and there wasn't a blister to be found.

lol
I just posted that earlier today in the health forum.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 27, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> it's the vinegar in it...you can put it on any kind of burn..and if you don't have yellow mustard..use vinegar.
> 
> I'm not kidding though..the pain is HORRIBLE..but it won't blister. Last year when I poured a pot of boiling water and pasta on my hand..my mom slathered it with mustard..It hurt for hours..and I kept it in front of a fan..but the next morning the heat was out of it..and there wasn't a blister to be found.
> 
> ...



How're you typing, girl?  Feel better.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 28, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> How're you typing, girl?  Feel better.



lol..well it was my ring finger that got the brunt of it...so I just typed without it..

Nothing comes between me and talking..NOTHING..lol


----------



## out.of.habit (May 29, 2007)

IC I wonder if Misty actually got some Chinese food tonight.


----------



## Lovelyone (May 31, 2007)

I confess that I cannot buy a bag of pistachios, without eating them until my tongue literally hurts from sucking all the salt off of them. Martyr for pain? Probably...I am wishing I had a bag of them RIGHT NOW.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 31, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> I confess that I cannot buy a bag of pistachios, without eating them until my tongue literally hurts from sucking all the salt off of them. Martyr for pain? Probably...I am wishing I had a bag of them RIGHT NOW.



Buy salted pumpkin seeds. The pain happens much quicker from those salty suckers!


----------



## snuggletiger (May 31, 2007)

what about flavored sunflower seeds?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2007)

I confess that I lack the genes and/or the ability to shell sunflower seeds in my mouth while eating them. I tend to buy the pre-shelled kernels.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 1, 2007)

For some odd reason I can't watch the Food Network; I was trying to view Ace of Cakes and I kept getting an error. I can watch every other channel except that one...I am NOT happy about this.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 1, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Why the hell did I buy SpaghettiO's with Calcium? They are not as tangy as the original. The whole point of SpaghettiO's for me is the tang. Yuck.
> 
> I have three more cans that are going in the next charity food collection.



It MIGHT be that because they have put calcium in them they've also done other stuff to "improve" them, ie. make them "healthier" lol. I was horrified that my last can of spaghetti hoops ( O's ) tasted ..weird then I realised they had "improved" them by cutting out the sugar and salt. (yes very good for young kids who don't know a difference, but you can expect us brought up on the original to *gasp* adapt!) Soooo.... lol... I put some salt and a heaped teaspoon of sugar in. TA DAAAH! Tasted like they used to!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 1, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I lack the genes and/or the ability to shell sunflower seeds in my mouth while eating them. I tend to buy the pre-shelled kernels.



Don't come back as a parrot


----------



## Pookie (Jun 1, 2007)

I confess I am trying SO hard to not carry on eating the bag of raw cashews in the kitchen, but that every time I walk by them I grab some. :eat2:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 4, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I lack the genes and/or the ability to shell sunflower seeds in my mouth while eating them. I tend to buy the pre-shelled kernels.



Me, too. They're yummy.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 4, 2007)

I confess it was a pretty good day for food scavenging in the office. I was able to procure half a bag of gourmet popcorn, couple of handfuls of Swedish fish, sesame snack mix, some lavash crackers, and two cold bottles of water. You just have to love cube maze grazing :smitten:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm having a very odd food day. I was home from work today, so I've eaten more than I normally would have. 

So far today?

Kashi peanut peanut butter bar (trying to get more fiber in my diet)
Some Tostitos scoops and salsa cheese
Cup of strawberry yogurt
Snack bag of Swedish Fish

Not sure what I'm having for dinner yet. Probably some sort of pasta or a baked potato with something on it... still thinking.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2007)

Hot summer temps have arrived, and i'm digging out the appropriate menus.. but i'm not getting much enlightenment.

We'll probably have something grilled with something cold and creamy, ..and is that sweet corn on the cob available yet?


----------



## Brandi (Jun 4, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Me, too. They're yummy.




I'm really sorry to hear that you and Fuzzy do not have talented tongues! lmao!

I can tie a cherry stem with my tongue! smirk


----------



## Brandi (Jun 4, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Hot summer temps have arrived, and i'm digging out the appropriate menus.. but i'm not getting much enlightenment.
> 
> We'll probably have something grilled with something cold and creamy, ..and is that sweet corn on the cob available yet?




Oh that corn is available here in Canada!! YUM!


----------



## chocolate desire (Jun 6, 2007)

IC I really love this foodee board.. I used to just hang in the lounge but after seeing all the great topics I had to come be nosey and boy am i glad.. Randi you do such a wonderful job finding the right birthday cake for everyone. And Fuzzy shall i ever start to waste away I know just who's basement to hang out in so warn your wife .
I am not good at posting pics on the forum but I will ge the hang of it and show my now empty fridge soon.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 6, 2007)

You should just hang out in the kitchen, where the food is hot and ready to eat.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 6, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that you and Fuzzy do not have talented tongues! lmao!
> 
> I can tie a cherry stem with my tongue! smirk



Hahaha... I can do the cherry stem, it's the cracking/shelling/spitting that I either can't/don't want to do... LOL


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 6, 2007)

chocolate desire said:


> IC I really love this foodee board.. I used to just hang in the lounge but after seeing all the great topics I had to come be nosey and boy am i glad.. Randi you do such a wonderful job finding the right birthday cake for everyone. And Fuzzy shall i ever start to waste away I know just who's basement to hang out in so warn your wife .
> I am not good at posting pics on the forum but I will ge the hang of it and show my now empty fridge soon.



Yay! I'm glad we were able to tempt you and get you to stay!!


----------



## wistful (Jun 7, 2007)

I confess that sometimes first thing in the morning I'm not in the mood for traditional breakfast foods.This is especially true when I wake up and I'm famished.It's now about 7 A.M. and I'm about to go eat something that most people would never think of eating for breakfast.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 7, 2007)

wistful said:


> I confess that sometimes first thing in the morning I'm not in the mood for traditional breakfast foods.This is especially true when I wake up and I'm famished.It's now about 7 A.M. and I'm about to go eat something that most people would never think of eating for breakfast.



and that is.....?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm gonna guess a quick stop at Whataburger?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 7, 2007)

IC that I am eating a scrumptious caramel sundae with the creamiest icecream and most luscious caramel and the perfect salty nuts. I also confess that I should have bought another for later on tonight. :doh:


----------



## wistful (Jun 8, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> and that is.....?




An Amy's frozen meal.Palak Paneer to be exact.Strange,I know.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow...MAJOR flashbacks after seeing Fuzzy's avatar. I hadn't thought about that place in years.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 10, 2007)

I stumbled upon a website in my travels and I have just a few memories of Sambos. I'd completely forgotten the menu tho, which was just burgers and fries and short order fare.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 10, 2007)

I made a special trip to the store today so I could have sausage/potato soup for dinner again. 

 :wubu:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 10, 2007)

The "Summer we scream for ice cream" thread influenced me to add ice cream treats to my shopping cart at Albertsons.com before I checked out..... and I'm glad!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 16, 2007)

I was disappointed in a meal that cost more than what I tend to make in a month. I didn't pay though. Maybe I just don't like steak. Another confession: I was much more fond of the sides (hash browns, creamed spinach & mushrooms) and dessert (crème Brule). I suppose I like all the steak "accoutrements" more, including the appetizer. I never have been to such an expensive restaurant in my life and the dynamic there made me feel extremely uncomfortable. Waiters are not my servants. I almost missed the service at a typical greasy spoon diner. 

eta: a friend of my bf's took us out to dinner. He has an expense account. Both of us could never afford this type of meal otherwise.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 16, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I was dissappointed in a meal that cost more than what I tend to make in a month. I didn't pay though. Maybe I just don't like steak. Another confession: I was much more fond of the sides (hash browns, creamed spinach & mushrooms) and dessert (creme brulee). I suppose I like all the steak "accoutrements" more, including the appetizer. I never have been to such an expensive restaurant in my life and the dynamic there made me feel extremely uncomfortable. Waiters are not my servants. I almost missed the service at a typical greasy spoon diner.



I'm the same way- I tend to love the sides more than the main entree often times.....and sometimes the control freak in me screams to get out and do it myself because the server doesn't do it in some surreal, perfect way I imagine it should be done


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 16, 2007)

There is a chain of steakhouses (first problem.. a chain) where the steak on the kids menu tastes better than the ones made for adults.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 18, 2007)

I confess to have a deep years long love affair with Diet Pepsi. For one reason or another I've very much slowed down my pop consumption since college, but I've got a 16 oz vision of love sitting on my desk right now making me feel belchy with delight.

I further confess that my biggest treat used to be a 32oz fountain Diet (with about a quarter regular Pepsi for a punch!). I haven't done that in FOREVER and I may have to hook it up.

Third confession: Not having a working freezer BLOWS. I just want ice. Cold, cold ice for my summertime imbibing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2007)

^^^GIRLLLLLLLLLLLLL, I make you look easy when it comes to sucking down the diet sodas..... 

*takes a sip of her third of the day*


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 18, 2007)

*Bacon Bacon* Bacon Bacon Bacon Bacon Bacon Bacon Bacon Bacon Bacon


----------



## Friday (Jun 18, 2007)

Must be in the air EP. I binged on bacon yesterday.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 19, 2007)

ummmm..nothing to see here..LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 20, 2007)

True or False?

Someone brings you a cake on Monday, but you eat none. 

On Tuesday, you can eat two pieces to make up for the day you lost?



Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> True or False?
> 
> Someone brings you a cake on Monday, but you eat none.
> 
> ...



No no, you have to eat the whole thing. It will be stale by the third day.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh crap, that is NOT good. I ate half (that's the two pieces) and now I'm out of milk. 

I hope it keeps!!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm on a high fiber kick, to explain why I did this. Made Ryan and I burritos with beans, tomatoes, peppers, and some cheese. I thought, hey, I'll stirfry some zucchini with some sweet and sour sauce. 

OMG, PUTRID. Why, oh why, did I do this?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'm on a high fiber kick, to explain why I did this. Made Ryan and I burritos with beans, tomatoes, peppers, and some cheese. I thought, hey, I'll stirfry some zucchini with some sweet and sour sauce.
> 
> OMG, PUTRID. Why, oh why, did I do this?



I do believe my face just wrinkled up like a shar pei at the thought of this.


----------



## MLadyJ (Jun 26, 2007)

IC the last couple of weeks I have been craving cake. Not with frosting..just really warm cake right out of the oven and am almost embarrassed at how much of that stuff I can eat..IC it was more than was good for me..but it tasted so gooodd! If anyone's curious 1 was devil's food and 1 was a white cake...I am an equal opportunity muncher...lol


----------



## mejix (Jun 28, 2007)

last tuesday i think it was, i dreamt that i was in a room with a group of people and was told that all of us had superpowers. i vaguely remember seeing two women with sequined dresses and with sort of 60's hairdo's, joined by a long glove. i asked what was my superpower and was told "you can lift the lid off a pot of rice with your thoughts!". 

i laughed myself out of the dream. this is the first time this ever happens to me.



*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 28, 2007)

mejix said:


> last tuesday i think it was, i dreamt that i was in a room with a group of people and was told that all of us had superpowers. i vaguely remember seeing two women with sequined dresses and with sort of 60's hairdo's, joined by a long glove. i asked what was my superpower and was told "you can lift the lid off a pot of rice with your thoughts!".
> 
> i laughed myself out of the dream. this is the first time this ever happens to me.
> 
> ...



*giggle* I just wanna know what it MEANS! hmmmm!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 30, 2007)

I've cooked a lot over the past 12 hours: Refried beans, rice, tomato and mozz salad, and homemade strawberry ice cream topping. Ryan and I are having dinner at his parents. Basically, it all boils down to him now, and I've got this lurking fear he won't bring home what I asked: A lemon, mozzarella, and ice cream. Holding my breath...


----------



## Brandi (Jul 2, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I've cooked a lot over the past 12 hours: Refried beans, rice, tomato and mozz salad, and homemade strawberry ice cream topping. Ryan and I are having dinner at his parents. Basically, it all boils down to him now, and I've got this lurking fear he won't bring home what I asked: A lemon, mozzarella, and ice cream. Holding my breath...



Well...did he remember? lol


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 2, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Well...did he remember? lol



YES! Thankfully.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 2, 2007)

I want some fried fish and grits...or shrimp and grits. NOW!!! And guess what? I don't have fish or shrimp (forgot to pick some up) and I so mad I could kick myself...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 3, 2007)

Every summer, I find myself in an old fashioned candy store, where I fill up a papersack full of Dulce de Leches, sour lemons, atomic fireballs, butter toffees, bit-o-honeys, rootbeer barrells, orange chocolate, lime chocolate, cloves, gingers, chocolate mint starlites, maryjanes, chick-o-sticks, etc, etc. And each time I give horehound an honest try.. but I really don't like horehound. :doh:


----------



## SummerG (Jul 4, 2007)

IC that somewhere in the neighborhood someone has or is grilling with teriyaki because it keeps coming through the a/c vent and it's killing me. MUST HAVE teriyaki CHICKEN NOW!:eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 8, 2007)

missaf said:


> IC my pizza is over an hour late being delivered!



I know you should get your pizza free if its 30 minutes late.. but an hour... I think you get your own delivery boy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 8, 2007)

Ic that I like Barq's Diet Root beer over Diet A&W, over Diet Dad's, and muchly over Diet IBC. Diet Shasta is okay.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 8, 2007)

missaf said:


> I like Diet Stewart's and Diet Barqs about the same.
> 
> 
> IC I will put myself in a sugar overload for a real A&W Root Beer Float, though!
> ...



WELL?! Did he wink?


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 11, 2007)

I want Burger King to bring back the "Big King". It was their version of the Big Mac and was far superior.


----------



## Esme (Jul 11, 2007)

IC that, even though it might get into the 90s today, I'm considering cranking the a/c and baking oatmeal cookies. I'm craving them that bad! :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2007)

Better Made, a Detroit snack company, apparently makes a popcorn "triple mix". I just found it at the store. It's butter, cheese, AND carmel popcorn in ONE BAG.

FOODGASM.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 13, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Better Made, a Detroit snack company, apparently makes a popcorn "triple mix". I just found it at the store. It's butter, cheese, AND carmel popcorn in ONE BAG.
> 
> FOODGASM.



Uhm, that's something I'd be willing to pay for a shipment of. DAMN that sounds wonderful. 

and for my confession.... 

I had a wonderfully yummy dinner finishing up on the stove, my first real "dinner" ALLLLL week, and I got so busy reading a few posts that I scorched the bottom and dried it to near jerky consistency. 

F!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

IC: I am having a tough time making tasty no-fat meals. BUT tonight - wayne made me no-fat pancakes cause I was craving them - they were made with apple sauce instead of oil and cinnamon and molasses instead of sugar. Oh they were yummy!:eat2: :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 14, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Uhm, that's something I'd be willing to pay for a shipment of. DAMN that sounds wonderful.
> 
> and for my confession....
> 
> ...



 Do you need a full-time chef or what?


----------



## jamie (Jul 14, 2007)

I confess I have been hungry for about a month because as hard as I try, I can't figure out what I am hungry for. Does that ever happen to anyone else. I can eat as much as I want, but it never works..because it is not exactly what I want. My friend said I needed a big glass of water, but I am telling ya, I could drink the entire KY river and I would still be trying to figure out what it is I want. :doh:


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 14, 2007)

Why cant peanut butter M&M's have a bottomless bag? Bastards.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 15, 2007)

Lovelyone said:


> Why cant peanut butter M&M's have a bottomless bag? Bastards.




Because I might tie it to my face if they did


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 16, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Do you need a full-time chef or what?



Sometimes I think so, but then I fear that I'd never be able to get out of the door. LOL  

I love cooking, but in the summer I'm definitely a bit more "off" it because of the heat, etc. 

I need to get some pasta salads going (I love a great one with tuna/eggs/noodles, etc) just so I have something in the fridge and ready to go. 

Bah.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 16, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess I have been hungry for about a month because as hard as I try, I can't figure out what I am hungry for. Does that ever happen to anyone else. I can eat as much as I want, but it never works..because it is not exactly what I want. My friend said I needed a big glass of water, but I am telling ya, I could drink the entire KY river and I would still be trying to figure out what it is I want. :doh:



It happens to me a couple of times a year usually, sometimes for a week, sometimes more like a month. I HATE it... because you never feel satisfied. It has nothing to do with how much you eat, only what... no desire means no enjoyment means no "satiated" feeling. It SUCKS. I'm sorry girlie, here's hoping that you get a craving and a fix for it and get back on track.


----------



## loren_a_e (Jul 16, 2007)

I can't stand cooking meat because of the blood and slime, but when I eat lamb and beef I like it as rare as possible. If the people I'm dining with aren't too easily disgusted I'll order it bleu. I really don't understand how I can eat something I won't touch with my bare hands.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 17, 2007)

jamie said:


> I confess I have been hungry for about a month because as hard as I try, I can't figure out what I am hungry for. Does that ever happen to anyone else. I can eat as much as I want, but it never works..because it is not exactly what I want. My friend said I needed a big glass of water, but I am telling ya, I could drink the entire KY river and I would still be trying to figure out what it is I want. :doh:




Cupcakes. That's what you need.


or something with bleu cheese and bacon.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't like butter and herb Lipton/Knorr Rice Sides. 

Bleck.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 17, 2007)

IC that the Everyday was one of.. if not my all-time favorite threads.

Here's to the Sequel..


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 17, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> IC that the Everyday was one of.. if not my all-time favorite threads.
> 
> Here's to the Sequel..



That's why I picked your post to start the new one!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 18, 2007)

I wanted to make something with bacon tonight..and I needed it to be chopped..etc..and I saw a box that had ends and pieces and I was like..score..it's already chopped and I don't have to worry about it *me being lazy*

It's not horrible..but it's not great either..the pieces aren't a consistent size..etc..but since I mainly wanted it for the bacon grease..it's ok.

So yeah..being lazy doesn't always work out while cooking 







I forgot...that bean dip..yeah..I'm totally addicted..I'm making a double batch today

and thanks to fuzzy for the baked potato picture the other night..I bought two large ones today..part of the bacon I'm cooking will top those tomorrow..I needed some protein besides cheese


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 18, 2007)

I am WAY overdue to make a batch of pork kabobs. I haven't made them since Mother's Day last year. 

Maybe the next Saturday or Sunday that I am off...


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 19, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I am WAY overdue to make a batch of pork kabobs. I haven't made them since Mother's Day last year.
> 
> Maybe the next Saturday or Sunday that I am off...



You say pork kabobs, I think Spiedies.

Sorry, I have to post it every now and again. I love me some spiedies.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 20, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> You say pork kabobs, I think Spiedies.
> 
> Sorry, I have to post it every now and again. I love me some spiedies.



Ever since seeing them on the Food Network, I have wanted to go to the spiedie fest! 

Someday I will have to have a spiedie.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh no...mine are nothing that fancy.

Chunks of pork (typically from a picnic roast), along with pieces of white onion, green bell pepper, and whole mushrooms are marinated overnight in plain ol' Italian dressing, typically the store brand. I steer away from dressings that have extra garlic or cheese in them; they don't seem to work very well.

Skewer the ingredients, cook over charcoal (propane is for sissies  ), maybe brush them with some garlic butter. It has surpassed my mother's spaghetti has the meal of choice for family gatherings. I have family members who have shown up at my house unexpectedly with the necessary ingredients, telling me that they'll be back tomorrow night to pick up their order.:doh:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 21, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Ever since seeing them on the Food Network, I have wanted to go to the spiedie fest!
> 
> Someday I will have to have a spiedie.



Oh Randi, Dear. Both will happen. You don't live that far, and have spiedies, will travel. 



ScreamingChicken said:


> Oh no...mine are nothing that fancy.
> 
> Chunks of pork (typically from a picnic roast), along with pieces of white onion, green bell pepper, and whole mushrooms are marinated overnight in plain ol' Italian dressing, typically the store brand. I steer away from dressings that have extra garlic or cheese in them; they don't seem to work very well.
> 
> Skewer the ingredients, cook over charcoal (propane is for sissies  ), maybe brush them with some garlic butter. It has surpassed my mother's spaghetti has the meal of choice for family gatherings. *I have family members who have shown up at my house unexpectedly with the necessary ingredients, telling me that they'll be back tomorrow night to pick up their order.*:doh:



Well, from the sounds of it, I can't blame them! I'ma gonna learn to cook (grill) like that someday.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 26, 2007)

Disappointment is....warming up the last of the peach cobbler...the aroma of it filling the room...mouth watering as you stick your fork in and put it in your mouth...only to discover it's been contaminated with refrigerator taste. :doh::huh:


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 27, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Disappointment is....warming up the last of the peach cobbler...the aroma of it filling the room...mouth watering as you stick your fork in and put it in your mouth...only to discover it's been contaminated with refrigerator taste. :doh::huh:



Disappointment is....Smelling freshly baked apple pie as you walk into the house. You see two cooling on a rack. You approach, a pie knife in your hand, a plate in the other. An ice cold glass of milk has been poured...and you wake up. 

It was all a dream <sigh>


----------



## Esme (Jul 27, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> Disappointment is....Smelling freshly baked apple pie as you walk into the house. You see two cooling on a rack. You approach, a pie knife in your hand, a plate in the other. An ice cold glass of milk has been poured...and you wake up.
> 
> It was all a dream <sigh>



Were they handmade by Bobby Ewing?


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 27, 2007)

Esme said:


> Were they handmade by Bobby Ewing?



And Cheap Trick was playing in the background....


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 27, 2007)

My boss bought pizza today. Was genuinely nice to hang out with everyone. Then there was beer.

Sure, I'll stay at this job!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 27, 2007)

I can't remember if I posted this or not..

Its a sin to bring a bag of freshly popped buttered popcorn into the office.

Its a grevious sin to burn it first.


----------



## Esme (Jul 28, 2007)

Reading the thread about foods your mom used to make has made me realize how very grateful I am that my grandma had me in the kitchen with her, learning to cook all those traditional recipies that she knew. I'm the only one of my generation who can make a lot of the things she could. The Germans from Russia are an ethnic group that is fading out in my hometown, and I'm happy I can still make a lot of the traditional dishes that I grew up with. My grandmother and the women of her generation are nearly gone, but I still think of her every time I prepare some of the foods she taught me to make.

Thank you Grammie!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 28, 2007)

SO... I went to the Dunkin' Donuts drive-thru, and got a giant mocha iced coffee. We pulled away and stopped for a moment to situate our drinks, and I (stupidly) balanced my coffee on my thigh.. or so I thought. The coffee falls off, lands lid-side-down on the driver's side floor, and _doesn't immediately flood the space beneath my feet_. WHOA. I picked it up as quickly as I could by the bottom of the cup, and only a little bit leaked from the straw-spot onto the carpet.

That was like the coolest thing EVAR!
Guess you had to be there. I'm swift, though. You shoulda seen it.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 28, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> SO... I went to the Dunkin' Donuts drive-thru, and got a giant mocha iced coffee. We pulled away and stopped for a moment to situate our drinks, and I (stupidly) balanced my coffee on my thigh.. or so I thought. The coffee falls off, lands lid-side-down on the driver's side floor, and _doesn't immediately flood the space beneath my feet_. WHOA. I picked it up as quickly as I could by the bottom of the cup, and only a little bit leaked from the straw-spot onto the carpet.
> 
> That was like the coolest thing EVAR!
> Guess you had to be there. I'm swift, though. You shoulda seen it.



Now that's a quality lid!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 28, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> SO... I went to the Dunkin' Donuts drive-thru, and got a giant mocha iced coffee. We pulled away and stopped for a moment to situate our drinks, and I (stupidly) balanced my coffee on my thigh.. or so I thought. The coffee falls off, lands lid-side-down on the driver's side floor, and _doesn't immediately flood the space beneath my feet_. WHOA. I picked it up as quickly as I could by the bottom of the cup, and only a little bit leaked from the straw-spot onto the carpet.
> 
> That was like the coolest thing EVAR!
> Guess you had to be there. I'm swift, though. You shoulda seen it.



You are lucky it was an iced coffee and not one of their frozen drinks (Coolata or whatever they call it now.) I ordered 2 extra LARGE ones, and they come with those open lids (you know, the bubble kind?) and when trying to take it from the gal at the window and bring it across my body to the passenger seat....they wobbled and both fell...and flooded my console, and the floor on both sides. 

I freaked out. It was horrible.

I am glad you didn't have to go through that!!

p.s. I was on my way to my friend's house (one was for her). Coincidentally the same thing happened to her this morning, and to her brother a few months ago!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 28, 2007)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> Now that's a quality lid!



That it is! 



SoVerySoft said:


> You are lucky it was an iced coffee and not one of their frozen drinks (Coolata or whatever they call it now.) I ordered 2 extra LARGE ones, and they come with those open lids (you know, the bubble kind?) and when trying to take it from the gal at the window and bring it across my body to the passenger seat....they wobbled and both fell...and flooded my console, and the floor on both sides.
> 
> I freaked out. It was horrible.
> 
> ...



Aw, noooooo! That's the worst. Moral of the story for me: Stick to coffee (ICED!) They oughta give them out one at a time, after having handed you the tray. Or think up some new brilliant drink tray idea.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2007)

The switch on my driver's side window broke.. so my window doesn't go down. So I've been able to avoid those kind of mishaps... because I can't go thru the drive-thru.  *sniff*


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 28, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> The switch on my driver's side window broke.. so my window doesn't go down. So I've been able to avoid those kind of mishaps... because I can't go thru the drive-thru.  *sniff*



Back through the drive-thru? Bring a passenger?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Back through the drive-thru? Bring a passenger?



I'll put on my chauffeur's uniforum and put Mrs. Fuzzy in the back seat!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 28, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'll put on my chauffeur's uniforum and put Mrs. Fuzzy in the back seat!



Ah, now we're talkin'! lol Clever Fuzzy.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 28, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Ah, now we're talkin'! lol Clever Fuzzy.



She'll eat all the fries tho. I can hear it now.. ".. and one Happy Meal for Jeeves.. He's on a diet."


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> She'll eat all the fries tho. I can hear it now.. ".. and one Happy Meal for Jeeves.. He's on a diet."



OMG, I totally had a happy meal this week. Hello Kitty! Wheee!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 29, 2007)

Sometimes I wish my favorite foodees weren't all far away. Only SVS or Fuzz would have enjoyed California Chinese takeout as much as me tonight.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sometimes I wish my favorite foodees weren't all far away. Only SVS or Fuzz would have enjoyed California Chinese takeout as much as me tonight.



MMmmMmmm. Details please!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 29, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> MMmmMmmm. Details please!



Pad thai with chicken and shrimp, steamed pork dumplings where some of the pork leaked out and got crispy, AND AND AND spring rolls with mint.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Pad thai with chicken and shrimp, steamed pork dumplings where some of the pork leaked out and got crispy, AND AND AND spring rolls with mint.



You had me with....crispy!

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


p.s. those spring rolls sound like a must try!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Did someone say Pad Thai?


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2007)

So... if I replace water with milk in a boxed cake mix, is that gonna make the oven explode, or make amazing cake? HELP!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 29, 2007)

I plan to have a little bit of everything today...because I still can't decide what I really want. So, I'll eat until I find that which sates me.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 29, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> So... if I replace water with milk in a boxed cake mix, is that gonna make the oven explode, or make amazing cake? HELP!



I did it! It looks fluffy, and it's cooling. It's french vanilla cake, and it will have strawberry preserve filling, and "buttercream" (from a tub) frosting. I think I need to take classes from Deidra.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 29, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I did it! It looks fluffy, and it's cooling. It's french vanilla cake, and it will have strawberry preserve filling, and "buttercream" (from a tub) frosting. I think I need to take classes from Deidra.



We appreciate the sacrifices you are willing to make in the name of science.

post pix pls tanx


----------



## BigCutieAsshley (Jul 29, 2007)

I am a carb junky. I could live on carbs alone.


I am addicted to Dunkin Donuts. I eat at least a dozen donuts a week (usually Boston Cream)


After 13 years of not eating McDonald's I've fallen off the wagon. At least 4 times a week I order the extra value meal with 2 cheese burgers and fries.

My eating habits are horrible!!!

Hugs,
Asshley


----------



## CuteyChubb (Jul 29, 2007)

I was just at the grocery store trying to remember what was the best pot pies as were discussed in a thread here. I hadn't had one in so long but reading about them here had me craving one. Fortunately, the store only had one brand (Marie Callendars) so I had no choice.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I may have had some foodie inspiration tonight.

I haven't been feeling well today and found myself really hungry but with a raw stomach pretty late. Soup or ramen sounded good, but ramen in general makes me sick as it's too fatty/too salty. I ended up making it with the noodles, some vegetables and a low sodium veggie bouillon cube and it was really good, aside from the heaviness of the noodles.

And it occurred to me that there's no reason why I can't have totally healthy ramen/noodle soup on hand for when it's not convenient to cook.

Here's how it would go: get a bunch of thin rice noodles (these cook quickly, maybe not as quick as ramen), but are really healthy. Portion them out into plastic baggies. Mix up my favorite low-sodium veg. bouillon and assorted spices and wrap up in plastic wrap (or something), and add to the bag. Throw in bag, store at work, and there it is: totally portable alterna-ramen soup.

I know it's simple and certainly not the work of a genius. But for some reason it's inspiring. I could have my own hot non-processed soup for lunches! For the price of ramen.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 30, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I did it! It looks fluffy, and it's cooling. It's french vanilla cake, and it will have strawberry preserve filling, and "buttercream" (from a tub) frosting. I think I need to take classes from Deidra.



I was going to say the milk is probably going to make your cake even better, more rich and possibly more dense. Sounds like it worked well.  Good plan!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 30, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> I was going to say the milk is probably going to make your cake even better, more rich and possibly more dense. Sounds like it worked well.  Good plan!



Thanks, Sunnie! It worked out really well! I was impressed with my cake bravado. lol


----------



## Mishty (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm thinking of having lunch with the most annoying human alive to get away from the two cans I have left at work....
Hell! I would buy her lunch to get away from canned tamales. I might even be able pretend I like her too...if we go somewhere that has a nice salad bar.


*note to self* must bring more foods for your desk to avoid these situations.:doh:


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 2, 2007)

I confess that I haven't had real chocolate in like, 2 weeks.. I'm overdue and stopping at the store omw home from having dinner with friends and getting a Hershey's bar with Almonds. *sigh*


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 2, 2007)

I confess that I had such a craving for lemon peel today that I asked my son to take the bus to the supermarket and buy me six lemons. He did, (with some bribery).


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 3, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I confess that I had such a craving for lemon peel today that I asked my son to take the bus to the supermarket and buy me six lemons. He did, (with some bribery).



oh my gosh.. Ok ...

I confess I tried a lemon skin today after Ruby said they were oh-so good. 

They're not bad.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 3, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I confess that I had such a craving for lemon peel today that I asked my son to take the bus to the supermarket and buy me six lemons. He did, (with some bribery).


 


sunnie1653 said:


> oh my gosh.. Ok ...
> 
> I confess I tried a lemon skin today after Ruby said they were oh-so good.
> 
> They're not bad.


My mom grew up eating orange peel and got me hooked on it...I'm craving some now!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 3, 2007)

IC since my landlady's cute chickens have finally guilted me into giving up poultry. Good job, you feathery bastards.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 7, 2007)

I was so proud that I ate one of the 'strange' foods at the same restaurant featured on Bizarre Foods With Andrew Zimmern. It was a cold jellyfish dish at Congee Village.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 7, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC since my landlady's cute chickens have finally guilted me into giving up poultry. Good job, you feathery bastards.



but...but...but....! It's different when you don't KNOW them...no?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 7, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I was so proud that I ate one of the 'strange' foods at the same restaurant featured on Bizarre Foods With Andrew Zimmern. It was a cold jellyfish dish at Congee Village.



so, how was it???


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 7, 2007)

Very bland, jellyfish doesn't have much of a flavor, it's more of a textural thing like bean sprouts. The sauce flavored the dish.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so craving rum raisin ice cream. I have never had it but the name just sounded so rummy and creamy and soothing. If its anything like the Rum Raisin sauce from Clifton's Cafeteria in Los Angeles then I am assured a sugary decadent sauce with raisins swimming in a brown sugary liquid.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 8, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC since my landlady's cute chickens have finally guilted me into giving up poultry. Good job, you feathery bastards.



Hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 8, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> oh my gosh.. Ok ...
> 
> I confess I tried a lemon skin today after Ruby said they were oh-so good.
> 
> They're not bad.



LOL so funny that you tried them! Im still having the cravings! I bought TWELVE lemons with my groceries this week and ate the peel of three today  I slice it off the top and bottom first then cut it down in strips round the sides. I have NO idea why Im having this craving but I always reckon our body tells us when it needs something. I looked up lemon peel on the internet and it turns out its REALLY good for you, so Im going to happily indulge this craving. It has come hot on the heels of my rocket (arugula) craving which is now subsiding.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 8, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think I may have had some foodie inspiration tonight.
> 
> I haven't been feeling well today and found myself really hungry but with a raw stomach pretty late. Soup or ramen sounded good, but ramen in general makes me sick as it's too fatty/too salty. I ended up making it with the noodles, some vegetables and a low sodium veggie bouillon cube and it was really good, aside from the heaviness of the noodles.
> 
> ...



I think that is really a great idea! Inspiration


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 8, 2007)

Out of all of the food and stuff I have... Tonight's a ramen night. With a little soy.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 12, 2007)

I have a new addiction...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 12, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I have a new addiction...



ahhh a new flavor! I like the almond ones.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 12, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> ahhh a new flavor! I like the almond ones.



I haven't had the almond ones, but the mixed nut are to die for, as are the plain peanut, the cashew ones are ok but not my fav.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 12, 2007)

I just had dinner...AND dessert, yet I'm still hungry. Babe said she is too and she'll make a run for burgers and shakes...so hey, it works out in the end.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 13, 2007)

It was late.. maybe too late to make anything big.. maybe just tomato soup.. I got a big pan out. Sat it on the stove. Onion. I'll chop an onion. Put some butter in the pan, turned the burner up to medium. Saute the onion.. maybe a few garlic cloves.. minced.. Ah.. love that smell. Dig in the fridge.. find a few italian sausage links.. sliced those up, nice and thin. Add those to the pan. The smell of frying onion, garlic and sausage fill the kitchen.

Open a couple cans of stewed tomatoes.. puree in the blender.. and add that too.. Stir it up.. Add a can of diced carrot.. and some sliced green beans.. Maybe another can of water.. Find a package of three cheese tortillini.. dump that in.. bring the soup up to a boil.. simmer..

Soup for Dinner!


----------



## jamie (Aug 15, 2007)

I am just going to say it...the cookie thread is killing me because there are so many chocolate chip cookies listed.

I hate chocolate chip cookies. Yup. Whew...I feel so much better.

I am a "to each his own kind of girl" but it was breaking my heart to see all of the other cookies so ignored.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2007)

I get to mention more than one?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 18, 2007)

I went to a friend's house earlier today and she's such a sweety...she keeps cupboards full of sweets and good things to eat -- it's amazing how she stays so slim, anyway, she offered me an icecream cone and being the card carrying fat girl I am, took her up on her offer. Do you know what she came back with? A single scoop of non-fat yogurt!!!! Talk about disappoinment! Who eats that stuff and then has the gaul to call it icecream...I've been bamboozled!


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 18, 2007)

jamie said:


> I am just going to say it...the cookie thread is killing me because there are so many chocolate chip cookies listed.
> 
> I hate chocolate chip cookies. Yup. Whew...I feel so much better.
> 
> I am a "to each his own kind of girl" but it was breaking my heart to see all of the other cookies so ignored.



Cookie thread?! Where? :eat2: 



ashmamma84 said:


> I went to a friend's house earlier today and she's such a sweety...she keeps cupboards full of sweets and good things to eat -- it's amazing how she stays so slim, anyway, she offered me an icecream cone and being the card carrying fat girl I am, took her up on her offer. Do you know what she came back with? A single scoop of non-fat yogurt!!!! Talk about disappoinment! Who eats that stuff and then has the gaul to call it icecream...I've been bamboozled!



Yogurt!? Oh, c'mon! At the slumber party there will be real ice cream sundaes for everyone!


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 18, 2007)

Can someone tell me why produce is so much cheaper at Asian (specifically Chinese?) supermarkets? I was in one today, and tomatoes costs 59 cents per lb, grapes were 39 cents per lbs, cauliflower 99 cents a head among other bargains! They weren't rotten or even nearly ripened or decaying! I can't believe the prices I found on fruits and vegetables but I traveled via public transportation and on the search for more esoteric ingredients.

p.s. this was a weird quote from the package of muscat gummies I bought. 

"its translucent color so alluring and taste and aroma so gentle and mellow offer admiring feelings of a graceful lady."


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 18, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> Can someone tell me why produce is so much cheaper at Asian (specifically Chinese?) supermarkets? I was in one today, and tomatoes costs 59 cents per lb, grapes were 39 cents per lbs, cauliflower 99 cents a head among other bargains! They weren't rotten or even nearly ripened or decaying! I can't believe the prices I found on fruits and vegetables but I traveled via public transportation and on the search for more esoteric ingredients.
> 
> p.s. this was a weird quote from the package of muscat gummies I bought.
> *
> "its translucent color so alluring and taste and aroma so gentle and mellow offer admiring feelings of a graceful lady."*



Well, duh!

j/k


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 18, 2007)

It would appear that I'm missing out. I only go to Asian stores for the spices and other hard to find ethnic foods... I always skip the produce section.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, I needed fresh water chestnuts for a recipe. I'm glad most of the signs and condiments have English written on one side, otherwise I would've been "whaat"? and rely on memory to find what I was searching for .


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Aug 19, 2007)

IC I just don't have the same love of Pasta Roni anymore. Tried a box. Disappointing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 19, 2007)

Steamed Veggies is one thing. Veggies with a cheese sauce is another.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 20, 2007)

Ok I have an appointment tomorrow with my diabetic nurse...so I'll confess here and not with her lmao

My group of kids bought me (ok really it's the lady that has to help me watch the kids - it's a social worker) a very moist reese peanut butter cake. She had it made special for me. I had two pieces lol My sugar went sky high, but it's all good, because I corrected fast.

I wish I had my camera, it's the first cake that really meant something to me. It said "Thank you Miss Brandi" lol


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought I'd give Special K Chocolatey Delight a try...and IC that it's a cereal that I could eat every morning...and for a snack too.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 21, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Ok I have an appointment tomorrow with my diabetic nurse...so I'll confess here and not with her lmao
> 
> My group of kids bought me (ok really it's the lady that has to help me watch the kids - it's a social worker) a very moist reese peanut butter cake. She had it made special for me. I had two pieces lol My sugar went sky high, but it's all good, because I corrected fast.
> 
> I wish I had my camera, it's the first cake that really meant something to me. It said "Thank you Miss Brandi" lol



IC I'm jealous of your reese's peanut butter cake. I do a happy dance for chocolate and peanut butter. Luckily this is the internet, so you all have been spared


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 21, 2007)

Are ants a good source of protein? I was half asleep this morning (and apparently never fully woke up) when I packed my lunch, so I guess I didn't look closely enough when I washed my blueberries and put them in the rubbermaid. I've been sitting here popping them into my mouth without looking closely and just realized they have tiny ants all over them. :huh: No telling how many of the little buggers I've already eaten. I guess it pays to actually pay attention to what you're eating!


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 21, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Are ants a good source of protein? I was half asleep this morning (and apparently never fully woke up) when I packed my lunch, so I guess I didn't look closely enough when I washed my blueberries and put them in the rubbermaid. I've been sitting here popping them into my mouth without looking closely and just realized they have tiny ants all over them. :huh: No telling how many of the little buggers I've already eaten. I guess it pays to actually pay attention to what you're eating!



I once cooked and ate a lasagna that had a whole mouse in it. Nothing wrong with it. Buck up, girl.  :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 21, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Are ants a good source of protein? I was half asleep this morning (and apparently never fully woke up) when I packed my lunch, so I guess I didn't look closely enough when I washed my blueberries and put them in the rubbermaid. I've been sitting here popping them into my mouth without looking closely and just realized they have tiny ants all over them. :huh: No telling how many of the little buggers I've already eaten. I guess it pays to actually pay attention to what you're eating!



Ants can be eaten in survival situations, but you're not going to get many calories from them. However, roasted ants can be used as a sweetener.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Aug 22, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Ants can be eaten in survival situations, but you're not going to get many calories from them. However, roasted ants can be used as a sweetener.



Fuzzy, you are the only person who, if he said he had ants in his basement, I would feel compelled to clarify whether they were roasted or "free-range".


----------



## Friday (Aug 22, 2007)

I read somewhere Joy that a large part of the world population that subsists on rice, gets enough protein through the insects in the rice to keep them from getting beriberi. I guess ants keep you from getting beriberi.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 22, 2007)

Friday said:


> I read somewhere Joy that a large part of the world population that subsists on rice, gets enough protein through the insects in the rice to keep them from getting beriberi. I guess ants keep you from getting beriberi.


 Thanks so much for sharing this, Friday.  

I was going to post a comment about being relieved about not being in danger of developing beriberi, which sounds like some sort of rare tropical disease. However upon further research, I see that while it is rare in the US, it's not as uncommon as I thought:

Beriberi is caused by a lack of thiamine. It is common in people whose diet consists mainly of polished white rice, which is very low in thiamine because the thiamine-bearing husk has been removed. It is also seen in chronic alcoholics with an inadequate diet, as well as being a *rare side effect of gastric bypass surgery*. If a baby is mainly fed on the milk of a mother who suffers from thiamine deficiency then that child may develop beriberi.
The disease has been seen traditionally in people in Asian countries (especially in the 19th century and before), due to those countries' reliance on white rice as a staple food.

Thiamine occurs naturally in unrefined cereals and fresh foods, particularly fresh meat, legumes, green vegetables, fruit, and milk.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000339.htm

Beriberi is now rare in the United States because most foods are now vitamin-enriched, which means that if you eat a normal, healthy diet you get enough thiamine. Today, beriberi occurs mostly in patients who abuse alcohol, because drinking heavily can lead to bad nutrition and makes it harder for the body to absorb and store thiamine.

There is a rare condition known as genetic beriberi. This condition is inherited (passed down through families). People with genetic beriberi lose the ability to absorb thiamine from foods. This can happen slowly over time and symptoms occur when the person is an adult. However, since beriberi may not be considered in non-alcoholics, this diagnosis is often missed....Dialysis and high doses of diuretics raise your risk of beriberi.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 27, 2007)

Here's a kinda nifty site for those who are running short of ideas for what to make and don't have a lot of stuff around...or just for fun to see what it comes up with:

http://www.cookingbynumbers.com/frames.html

You click on what you have on hand, and it gives you a list of possible dishes you could make with what you have. It gave me some pretty neat ideas. Of course, some are obvious, but others, not so much.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 27, 2007)

I had a Three Musketeers with Mint for the first time tonight. Completely unimpressed.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 27, 2007)

ScreamingChicken said:


> I had a Three Musketeers with Mint for the first time tonight. Completely unimpressed.



More for me.  Hmph.


----------



## Esme (Aug 28, 2007)

I need to share this story- for Fuzzy's sake. 

My mother was visiting me last weekend and for some reason was looking at my pile of recipes. I was making dinner and we were chatting, when I noticed she'd gotten quiet. I asked her what was wrong... she was quite confused by my recipe titled "Fuzzy Cornbread". :blush: 

Thanks for the recipe and the giggle, Fuzzy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 28, 2007)

Esme said:


> I need to share this story- for Fuzzy's sake.
> 
> My mother was visiting me last weekend and for some reason was looking at my pile of recipes. I was making dinner and we were chatting, when I noticed she'd gotten quiet. I asked her what was wrong... she was quite confused by my recipe titled "Fuzzy Cornbread". :blush:
> 
> Thanks for the recipe and the giggle, Fuzzy!



*laugh* I'm not sure if you'd added a 's to that recipe card (Fuzzy's) if it would've made any difference.


----------



## Esme (Aug 28, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> *laugh* I'm not sure if you'd added a 's to that recipe card (Fuzzy's) if it would've made any difference.



It was there. It didn't. LOL


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 29, 2007)

I need to stop visiting Hong Kong supermarket. I come home with more and more condiments after each visit. I found my siuchan pepper and various types of dried mushrooms plus feremented black beans. Also a yay! 99 cents for tofu! Really can't get any cheaper for a pound of protein.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 29, 2007)

*WARNING WARNING WARNING* If you don't have a Sonic in your area, proceed at your own risk! *WARNING WARNING WARNING*

:batting:


I'm slowly sipping a cold, creamy, sweet (but not too) peach smoothie from Sonic. It is the pinnacle of peach perfection, with succulent chunks of peach, and smooth, delectable peach frozen yogurt. 

That is all.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 29, 2007)

I've got the munchies for something with noodles... spaghetti noodles..


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 30, 2007)

Is there a cooking gadget thread or "products you love" thread on the foodee board?


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 30, 2007)

jamie said:


> I am just going to say it...the cookie thread is killing me because there are so many chocolate chip cookies listed.
> 
> I hate chocolate chip cookies. Yup. Whew...I feel so much better.
> 
> I am a "to each his own kind of girl" but it was breaking my heart to see all of the other cookies so ignored.



I like snickerdoodles and macaroons... :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 30, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Is there a cooking gadget thread or "products you love" thread on the foodee board?



Yes ma'am!


----------



## jamie (Aug 30, 2007)

I have been doing pretty good lately with my sugar. There are even sugar free versions of grasshopper cookies now...and they are really damned good.

The stress of work got to me yesterday and while I was at the store getting groceries for a very healthy dinner. A doctored up low fat very delish broccoli and spinach quiche...I decided to also pick up the ingredients for a good old fashioned "comfort-me-wrap-me-in-sugar-and-call-me-lola" dessert, whatever I wanted.

I took a couple of slices of SaraLee pound cake (it had to be SL) and very lightly buttered each side then threw them in a hot nonstick skillet and browned each side. I placed them in a big bowl and then scooped in some almond ice cream from Bluebell. Next I poured a nice amount of caramel sauce over the mix and finally I sprinkled some candied walnuts on top. my word.

While I will no doubt be passed out in a half an hour and have to stick myself an extra time tonight....it was so absolutely completely worth it. I didn't think about work for about 45 minutes. woohhooo.


----------



## Friday (Aug 31, 2007)

Maybe we should misbehave together Jamie. My favorite form of instant sugar in the bloodstream is a big bowl of mashed taters with lots of butter mixed in and mushroom gravy with either Salisbury steak or a slice of meatloaf. I think I'll have it this week end. BIG BOWLS FULL! Hell, I could eat the gravy like soup.




Well, I promise to have at least 2 serving of vegies too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 1, 2007)

I am officially addicted to KFC's hot wings. I've had them 5 times in the last 2 weeks.

They are just soo damn gooooood


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 1, 2007)

What I did buy for myself today? A new techie gadget? A ThinkGeek t-shirt? Another laptop? ... Maybe a new kitchenAid mixer.. A red one.. or 

Whenever someone asks what cookbook y'all would recommend, I keep seeing the same answer.. over and over again.. and I didn't have it!

So I stopped by my local bookstore and got my own.. my very own.. Joy of Cooking (1997 edition.. tho I was prompted.. tempted.. intrigued.. to get the older 1974 edition)

Mrs. Fuzzy looked at it and said, "Joy of Cooking?" And I replied, Joyously.. Yeah! Its the Everything Book! Anything and Everything!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 1, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> What I did buy for myself today? A new techie gadget? A ThinkGeek t-shirt? Another laptop? ... Maybe a new kitchenAid mixer.. A red one.. or
> 
> Whenever someone asks what cookbook y'all would recommend, I keep seeing the same answer.. over and over again.. and I didn't have it!
> 
> ...




Happy Birthday Fuzzy


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 6, 2007)

I went to a terrible restaurant tonight on my friends request. We had a 1 hour wait for a table. That didn't start us off on a good foot. Our waiter was hot, but lacking in many skills as a server. The 3 girls at the table behind sat down after us, ordered after us and yet, they got their food within 5 minutes. We had to wait 15 minutes just for our drinks, which mine never came. I finally said can I please have ANY drink? Finally I got a chocolate coke. He forgot my side salad, and when me and Katy got our burgers the bottoms were completely soggy. Needless to say it was not a good dinning experience. I WON'T be going back there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 6, 2007)

I never ever remember to take camera with me to the restaurant like Randi does.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 6, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I never ever remember to take camera with me to the restaurant like Randi does.



I keep it in my purse...maybe your purse isn't big enough??


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 10, 2007)

I ate soooo much food yesterday. I had a Bleu Ribbon burger from Red Robbin with lots of steak fries, a whole order of chicken wings from Pizza hut, majority of a basket of cajun tatter tots, a bunch of sushi with sushi pizza and to top it off at the end... chocolate peanut butter icecream. It was definitely a sleep on your back kinda night.


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Sep 10, 2007)

I want cheese, I am cheese obsessed, I confess that most of the weight I put on was from cheese. I like cheese with everything, is it just me or does cheese make everything taste good? I want to get a pizza, a stuffed crust cheese lover, with double extra cheese. I want some cheese on cheese with cheese mixed in, but I suppose thats a bit cheesy? Cheese is golden, Cheese is great. Do I seem obsessed?


----------



## LoneyFatGirl (Sep 10, 2007)

Nose_body_knows said:


> I want cheese, I am cheese obsessed, I confess that most of the weight I put on was from cheese. I like cheese with everything, is it just me or does cheese make everything taste good? I want to get a pizza, a stuffed crust cheese lover, with double extra cheese. I want some cheese on cheese with cheese mixed in, but I suppose thats a bit cheesy? Cheese is golden, Cheese is great. Do I seem obsessed?



you and me both! i am addicted to cheese! i put cheese on EVERYTHING!! even if it already has cheese, i add more cheese! I LOVE CHEESE!!!!!!!! :smitten:


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Sep 10, 2007)

what I don't like is when its late at night, there are no shops open, and I only have a little bit of cheese left, I don't know what to use it on, or weather to just eat it plain because there isn't much, makes it all quite frustrating. I think I will mix it in with some noodles, that will do the job.
I am having cheese withdrawals.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 10, 2007)

Babe and I just came from dinner -- we had deep dish pizza; tons of ooey, gooey cheese, italian sausage, mushrooms and green peppers. THE BEST!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 10, 2007)

I have lots and lots of "spirit points" from work - which I can use to spend on goodies from their online catalog.

I confess that I am thinking of getting many small kitchen appliances.

So far I've gotten a George Foreman Grill, a Margaritaville Frozen Concoction Maker, and a Back to Basics Blender Solutions (food processor/blender/smoothie maker with dispenser valve). 

The other things I think I am going to get are:

Margarita glasses
Can opener
Food chopper
Heated dip/chip tray
Deep fryer
Breadmaker
Food saver vacuum packaging system

There are other things on my list, but they aren't food related.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 10, 2007)

Friday said:


> Maybe we should misbehave together Jamie. My favorite form of instant sugar in the bloodstream is a big bowl of mashed taters with lots of butter mixed in and mushroom gravy with either Salisbury steak or a slice of meatloaf. I think I'll have it this week end. BIG BOWLS FULL! Hell, I could eat the gravy like soup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do the mashed potatoes turn to sugar somehow? How does that work?


----------



## Friday (Sep 11, 2007)

Simple carbs like white rice, white flour, potatoes, and semolina pasta break down into sugars faster than any other foods except sugar itself. Complex carbs (basically any carb high in fiber) like whole grain breads and pastas, brown rice, legumes (beans, split peas, lentils) and fruit (except dried) break down a lot more slowly because of the fiber and therefore don't cause the spike in blood sugars that simple carbs do. Definitely a plus when you're a member of the finger sticker club.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 11, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I have lots and lots of "spirit points" from work - which I can use to spend on goodies from their online catalog.
> 
> I confess that I am thinking of getting many small kitchen appliances.
> 
> ...



That's so cool. I wish I could get stuff like that. All I ever get are things with our stupid company logo on it :doh:


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 11, 2007)

I made sausage soup (my own concoction) last night for the first time ever, and am enjoying it immensely...although it could be a little spicier.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 11, 2007)

Friday said:


> Simple carbs like white rice, white flour, potatoes, and semolina pasta break down into sugars faster than any other foods except sugar itself. Complex carbs (basically any carb high in fiber) like whole grain breads and pastas, brown rice, legumes (beans, split peas, lentils) and fruit (except dried) break down a lot more slowly because of the fiber and therefore don't cause the spike in blood sugars that simple carbs do. Definitely a plus when you're a member of the finger sticker club.



-----Thank you so very much for kindly taking the time to explain that to me, and I am very sorry if you are diabetic.


----------



## Esme (Sep 11, 2007)

Non-Stick foil is the best kitchen invention in the last five years.

Just sayin.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 11, 2007)

Esme said:


> Non-Stick foil is the best kitchen invention in the last five years.
> 
> Just sayin.



I have to agree, I love the non stick foil!!


----------



## Esme (Sep 12, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I have to agree, I love the non stick foil!!



OH my gosh! Isn't it the best? It's one of those things that make me think "why didn't they think of that before?" So cool, and so useful. YAY!


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 13, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I ate soooo much food yesterday. I had a Bleu Ribbon burger from Red Robbin with lots of steak fries, a whole order of chicken wings from Pizza hut, majority of a basket of cajun tatter tots, a bunch of sushi with sushi pizza and to top it off at the end... chocolate peanut butter icecream. It was definitely a sleep on your back kinda night.



Hi, what are steak fries? The sushi pizza sounds good! I have never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 13, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> Hi, what are steak fries? The sushi pizza sounds good! I have never heard of such a thing!



This is the typical serving of steak fries. (as soon as you are able to pry your eyes from the steak) Usually, thick cut, with the potato skin still attached. 

View attachment steakfries.jpg


----------



## Friday (Sep 13, 2007)

Fuzzy, you are such a tease.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you  Though, I find that using a picture to answer a question.. esp. a picture with food is worth at least a thousand words.. er.. calories.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 14, 2007)

IC I hate my friends cooking. We were going to have pasta with marinara sauce and then add some pesto. Then she decided to pour in some fat free Kraft Ranch dressing. It didn't taste so bad at first, but bleh. I seriously feel sick to my stomach now. I hate this feeling. Food always makes me feel so good. I hate it when it makes me feel like spewing.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 14, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> This is the typical serving of steak fries. (as soon as you are able to pry your eyes from the steak) Usually, thick cut, with the potato skin still attached.



----ohhhhhh ok...thank you...wow, thanks for the picture! you went the extra mile for me.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 14, 2007)

I am seriously peeved at my husband for eating half a bag of tortilla chips. We could have gone out to eat at an Indian buffet!! Now he's snoozing, all full and happy on the recliner when I need to figure out what to have for lunch...


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 14, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC I hate my friends cooking. We were going to have pasta with marinara sauce and then add some pesto. Then she decided to pour in some fat free Kraft Ranch dressing. It didn't taste so bad at first, but bleh. I seriously feel sick to my stomach now. I hate this feeling. Food always makes me feel so good. I hate it when it makes me feel like spewing.



I cant even imagine what the heck that might have tasted like??


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 15, 2007)

IMHO, The line of Kraft "Light Done Right" dressings are way better than the fat free line. Night and Day difference. Like whipped cream and latex paint.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 15, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> IMHO, The line of Kraft "Light Done Right" dressings are way better than the fat free line. Night and Day difference. Like whipped cream and latex paint.




I second this. Light Done Right is quite good. Fat free is horribly nasty. YUCK


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 15, 2007)

I've not tried the "Lite Done Right" yet, but I've luck with some Lite dressings, usually the oil and vinegar based ones. I have to watch my sugar and sodium consumptions, so I tend to stay way from the creamy dressings.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 15, 2007)

I confess I bought a bag of unusual tortilla chips for the sole purpose of taking a photo and posting here.

They sound YUKKY. Stay tuned.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Sep 16, 2007)

IC I think it's so cute how the European foodies here call food to go "take away" instead of "take out" like we do in America.

I don't know why, I'm just weird.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Sep 16, 2007)

IC that after eating fast food so much over the past few weeks, I started to burn out. So last night I went to the store and cooked a big pasta dish with a creamy tomato sauce, penne pasta, bits of asparagus, and shrimp. It was a pre bagged skillet which made everything soo easy and still tasty and different. Then I bought a bunch of broccoli and sliced it up and baked it. Mmmmm thats what I was craving. Some greens.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 16, 2007)

I asked my daughter what she wanted for lunch. This is exactly what she said " you cook some beans, then a hot dog, get a flat bread (tortilla) and you put cheese, roll it and feed me mommy" lmao

So that is what I did a weiner and bean with cheese roll up. She thought of it all by herself. She loves it.

I really see me in her now, as a child, I was very close to my mother and she would explain things to me. I did not really realize how much she listens, because at 3 years old she will tell you how she wants it cooked. 

A proud mommy moment here!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 16, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I asked my daughter what she wanted for lunch. This is exactly what she said " you cook some beans, then a hot dog, get a flat bread (tortilla) and you put cheese, roll it and feed me mommy" lmao
> 
> So that is what I did a weiner and bean with cheese roll up. She thought of it all by herself. She loves it.
> 
> ...



OMG this is the cutest ever! No surprise that you're raising a little foodie. hehe!!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I asked my daughter what she wanted for lunch. This is exactly what she said " you cook some beans, then a hot dog, get a flat bread (tortilla) and you put cheese, roll it and feed me mommy" lmao
> 
> So that is what I did a weiner and bean with cheese roll up. She thought of it all by herself. She loves it.
> 
> ...



awe that is just too cute Brandi. The beany-weany-cheesy rollup doesn't sound too bad either.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 16, 2007)

The roll up part is so 21st century.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 16, 2007)

IC that I'm on a Diet Mountain Dew kick.


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Sep 16, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I confess I bought a bag of unusual tortilla chips for the sole purpose of taking a photo and posting here.
> 
> They sound YUKKY. Stay tuned.



how were they?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 16, 2007)

Heavy_Cream said:


> how were they?



oh crap. I forgot to take the pic! I will later. Then MAYBE open them and taste them!


Edited to add: Here's the link to the pics!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 16, 2007)

You know that sound that a garbage disposal makes when you turn it on and it has say...a spoon in it? Ya, I didn't either until about 15 min ago


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 17, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> You know that sound that a garbage disposal makes when you turn it on and it has say...a spoon in it? Ya, I didn't either until about 15 min ago


 
*laugh* At my mother's house, the silverware that has had a cordial visit with the In-Sink-erator, have these nick marks on them.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 17, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> *laugh* At my mother's house, the silverware that has had a cordial visit with the In-Sink-erator, have these nick marks on them.



ha! I am glad I am not the only one... This spoon had to be thrown out it, had a cut in the metal that would have shredded the tongue. Christ I went into panic mode when I heard that sound and then was afraid that when I leaned over the sink to flip the switch off that what ever was in there would shoot out into my eye lol.. perhaps I watch too many gory movies.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't know if anyone would care, but I came across a database of farmer's markets - thought I'd offer it up.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 19, 2007)

We opened a bottle of 2 year old homemade cherry brandy this evening...deeeeeeeelicious.


----------



## lifeneedsmore (Sep 20, 2007)

I bought whole wheat english muffins because they're better for you, but I've been eating them covered in Nutella...:blush: :eat2:


----------



## Esme (Sep 20, 2007)

You could cover sweatsocks in Nutella and I'd probably eat it.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 20, 2007)

lifeneedsmore said:


> I bought whole wheat english muffins because they're better for you, but I've been eating them covered in Nutella...:blush: :eat2:



I say this both because it's true, and because people should eat tasty things that satisfy them:

Adding nutella does not remove the nutritional benefits of having whole grains. Same thing applies to creamy dressings on salad. If adding it makes you want to eat the nutritionally dense stuff, then it's totally worth it, in my book.


----------



## Esme (Sep 21, 2007)

I tried to find a Tofu Turkey today online... just out of curiosity. I wanted one of the ones that look like a turkey cutout cookie sorta... but was disappointed. They don't ship them to my area.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2007)

Shopping day.. a local store is having their semi-annual caselot sale. Time to inventory the storage and find out what I don't have.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 22, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Shopping day.. a local store is having their semi-annual caselot sale. Time to inventory the storage and find out what I don't have.


It took me a minute to figure out "caselot". I was having images of knights and castles in the kingdom neighboring Camelot. 

IC I want a doorway in my house that opens into Fuzzy's food storage.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2007)

I spent approx $200. I bought:

2 cases green beans, cut
2 cases green beans, sliced
2 cases whole kernel corn
1 case cream corn
1/2 case tomato soup
1/2 case cream of chicken soup
1/2 case cream of mushroom soup
2 25lb bags sugar
2 25lb bags flour, white
1 25lb bag flour, bread
1 case Kraft Mac&Cheese
1 gallon Canola Oil
1 gallon Maple Syrup (Butterworth's)


----------



## Brandi (Sep 23, 2007)

I made 200 cabbage rolls, a huge pot of vegetable lentil soup(0 fat in it), a huge pot of hamburger cabbage soup. All put in the freezer.

I don't want cabbage for supper lmao!


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 23, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I made 200 cabbage rolls, a huge pot of vegetable lentil soup(0 fat in it), a huge pot of hamburger cabbage soup. All put in the freezer.
> 
> I don't want cabbage for supper lmao!



200 cabbage rolls? Almost time for me to make gawumpkies, Polish stuffed cabbage. Now before anyone gets upset, my family recipe does NOT involve any tomato sauce or product of any kind. Our recipe came over from Poland with my great-grandmother, who thought tomatoes were "Devil Apples". She only saw them in America, since where she was born, tomatoes could NOT grow.

I do not bake mine, I steam them, in a roasting pan, over two burners, for HOURS. The neighborhood smells like boiling cabbage. :smitten: :eat1: :wubu:


----------



## Brandi (Sep 23, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> 200 cabbage rolls? Almost time for me to make gawumpkies, Polish stuffed cabbage. Now before anyone gets upset, my family recipe does NOT involve any tomato sauce or product of any kind. Our recipe came over from Poland with my great-grandmother, who thought tomatoes were "Devil Apples". She only saw them in America, since where she was born, tomatoes could NOT grow.
> 
> I do not bake mine, I steam them, in a roasting pan, over two burners, for HOURS. The neighborhood smells like boiling cabbage. :smitten: :eat1: :wubu:




Hmmm care to share your recipe?


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 23, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Hmmm care to share your recipe?



Okay, I would share, but you'd have to come here and watch me make them. I was given a basic recipe by my grandmother, but I had to watch her make them, how to put the meatmix in the leaves, how to fold them so the meat doesn't escape.

The meat mix is 2 parts ground sirloin, 2 parts ground pork, 1 part ground veal. The original recipe had scraps of meat ground together. 

In has rice in it. Again, a change, bread crumbs soaked in milk in the old country.

There's a shredded onion in it, salt and pepper, and one egg.

We tightly pack the leaves together, over a bed of unrolled leaves. And then topped with unrolled leaves. Water is poured over, enough to not burn the cabbage. Then steamed over a low flame for 3, 4 hours


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 23, 2007)

I think and confess that due to my newly acknowledged diabetes and high cholesterol, my current diet sucks. I hate food and eating. I just became a good cook of all the yummy wonderous things you see snapped on the everyday pics thread. Now I have to re-learn how to cook healthfully and retrain my tastebuds to believe non-fat tastes good. You won't hear much from me on this particular board. I shall become a lurker. I will miss you Brandi, Fuzzy, Panhype, Ruby Ripples and SVS.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 23, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> I think and confess that due to my newly acknowledged diabetes and high cholesterol, my current diet sucks. I hate food and eating. I just became a good cook of all the yummy wonderous things you see snapped on the everyday pics thread. Now I have to re-learn how to cook healthfully and retrain my tastebuds to believe non-fat tastes good. You won't hear much from me on this particular board. I shall become a lurker. I will miss you Brandi, Fuzzy, Panhype, Ruby Ripples and SVS.




Tons of tasty food out there for diabetics with high cholesterol!

Have you changed to whole grains yet?


----------



## lifeneedsmore (Sep 23, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> Okay, I would share, but you'd have to come here and watch me make them. I was given a basic recipe by my grandmother, but I had to watch her make them, how to put the meatmix in the leaves, how to fold them so the meat doesn't escape.
> 
> The meat mix is 2 parts ground sirloin, 2 parts ground pork, 1 part ground veal. The original recipe had scraps of meat ground together.
> 
> ...



This is basically how I was taught to make them, but I can't help it...I love it with tomato sauce!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Sep 23, 2007)

Brandi said:


> Tons of tasty food out there for diabetics with high cholesterol!
> 
> Have you changed to whole grains yet?



I have real oatmeal for brakfast with a couple packets of sweet n lo.

Lunch is salad with turkey lunchmeat.

Dinner is salad with chickenbreast and mabe spinach....

I need to try cooking fish which has never been a favorite as a bone got stuck in my throat as a youngster. 

I have to make these changes. No buts about it. I am just boo-hooing at the moment. What I would pay for a fed-ex box of goodies from you, Fuzz, Panhype or SVS.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Sep 23, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> I have real oatmeal for brakfast with a couple packets of sweet n lo.
> 
> Lunch is salad with turkey lunchmeat.
> 
> ...




On the fish; buy steelhead trout or salmon and get fillets that are "tail pieces" ( meaning the back half of the fish from the top fin to the tail), that part of the fish doesn't have any bones left in it if it was fillet properly.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 23, 2007)

CuteyChubb said:


> I have real oatmeal for brakfast with a couple packets of sweet n lo.
> 
> Lunch is salad with turkey lunchmeat.
> 
> ...



you should bring in some carbs. For example, 

With breakfast, add a piece of fruit. (pineapple and coconut with sweet and low added to your oatmeal will make it taste better)

Lunch, shredded chicken with your salad stuffed in a whole wheat pita and use tzakiki sauce (shredded cucumber, low fat yoghurt, garlic - let it set over night - or just buy it)

Dinner, add whole wheat pasta or brown rice.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 23, 2007)

One of the fall treats I loved as a kid were baked apples. I decided to go ahead and give them a whirl again...this time without my Mom's help! I decided not to core and bake the stuff right inside the apples, my BF has cerebral palsy and he doesnt have much use in his right hand, so cutting is difficult for him- I figured slices would be easier. I decided to make thick apple slices, and just tossed some butter, brown sugar, pecans, cinnamon and nutmeg on top. I never look at recipes, so I don't know how much of each..but I baked on 350 until the apples were tender. They were delicious!! I'm gonna have a do-over tomorrow, but I'm going to use it to top vanilla ice cream!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 23, 2007)

CuteyChubb, I'm sorry to hear that  But I do think you'll be able to be excited about food again. A very close friend was diagnosed with diabetes recently and at first he was devastated, but now I think he feels so much better, is eating so much better, (and he knows what he can get away with  ).

There is a thread here  on the Foodee Board with some tips for diabetics. I'd love to see it stay active.

Good luck and please do let us know how you're doing with your new food choices. We are here for you to discuss whatever you want, not just to torture you.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 23, 2007)

IC that I've been having sinus/allergy issues all week...but eating Mayan Chocolate Icecream tonight made all my sneezing and weezing more tolerable.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2007)

On foodnetwork.com, there is a little mini-commerical for a labelling gun. It shows a birthday party where these kids are just digging into large slices of a two-layer birthday cake.. which they immediately spit out.

Mom is then seen labelling the canisters, "SALT" and "SUGAR"


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 28, 2007)

IC that I find it extremely frustrating that I can't make a Starbucks Frappuccino in a bottle last more than a couple of minutes. I get one taste of its creamy-coffee goodness and gulp it down. They need to make them in larger bottles!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> IC that I find it extremely frustrating that I can't make a Starbucks Frappuccino in a bottle last more than a couple of minutes. I get one taste of its creamy-coffee goodness and gulp it down. They need to make them in larger bottles!


 
*laugh* Or you just need to learn to savor...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 28, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> IC that I find it extremely frustrating that I can't make a Starbucks Frappuccino in a bottle last more than a couple of minutes. I get one taste of its creamy-coffee goodness and gulp it down. They need to make them in larger bottles!



I confess I have the same problem!

I also can't savor Kahlua and cream. Down it goes!

And the new Coke Black in those tiny bottles. Come on! Give me some soda!(I decided I could make my own - with coffee syrup and Coke, and drink as much as I want! Haven't tried it yet, tho.) Btw, I like mixing the Coke Black with cream - it tastes amazing and makes it last longer!

You would think I am a coffee drinker - but, not really. More of a very creamy iced coffee drinker.

Oh - the large iced coffee at McDonalds seems to be just the right amount


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 30, 2007)

IC I never did understand the allure of Miracle Whip.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> IC I never did understand the allure of Miracle Whip.


 
I think its that zip.. that zang.. that tangy component.. that I also crave from my Salt And Vinegar crisps.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 30, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> IC I never did understand the allure of Miracle Whip.



I don't think you need to confess something that should be universal. NO ONE should understand the allure of Miracle Whip!


*ducks*


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 30, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I don't think you need to confess something that should be universal. NO ONE should understand the allure of Miracle Whip!
> 
> 
> *ducks*



(*whispers* Watch it, Randi. I bet he's got a full jar or seven back there.)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 30, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> (*whispers* Watch it, Randi. I bet he's got a full jar or seven back there.)



hmmm...that's about the best use of Miracle Whip I've heard. Ammo!

*ducks again*


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 22, 2007)

I confess:

1. There were 2 confession threads and I've now merged them.

2. I had company this past weekend - a true foodie and a member of the Dims community. A clue...she is "Evil"! 

3. I have SO MANY AMAZING FOOD PICS from her visit, and they are all edited and ready to post and I am feeling overwhelmed by task.

4. I don't know whether to post them in the food porn thread or give them a thread of their own. 

*whew* I feel better after confessing all that!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm giddy with anticipation for

a) The pics SVS mentioned above.. and

b) The rest of the Beef Wellington recipe.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 30, 2007)

I made a beautiful beef stew with tons of root veggies for the kids (sweet potato, red potato, carrots, parsnips and squash) It was lacking something and I couldn't figure it out...having an off day....I looked at the ketchup bottle...and I saw SVS's finger waving in my face telling me no don't do it...

but...


I did it...

And I had no stew left! I didn't put alot, but it was just what it was missing. Staff were angry at me for not having leftovers lmao!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 30, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I made a beautiful beef stew with tons of root veggies for the kids (sweet potato, red potato, carrots, parsnips and squash) It was lacking something and I couldn't figure it out...having an off day....I looked at the ketchup bottle...and I saw SVS's finger waving in my face telling me no don't do it...
> 
> but...
> 
> ...



's ok. I love maple syrup. So there!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 31, 2007)

IC I've missed the hell out of you all and have something to contribute, a cake I made for a friend's birthday! It's a White Elephant Cake with a whipped white chocolate ganache frosting.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 31, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC I've missed the hell out of you all and have something to contribute, a cake I made for a friend's birthday! It's a White Elephant Cake with a whipped white chocolate ganache frosting.




Mmmmmmm..it's midnight, but I could do some serious damage too that cake..looks great!

i will tell myself that the meow mix in the background did not make it into the cake..


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 31, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC I've missed the hell out of you all and have something to contribute, a cake I made for a friend's birthday! It's a White Elephant Cake with a whipped white chocolate ganache frosting.



***faint***


----------



## Brandi (Nov 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> 's ok. I love maple syrup. So there!



I just got 100 litres of maple syrup donated to my preschool...what the heck was I thinking? lmao! Actually I use maple syrup and honey to sweeten my muffins...don't taste the maple..lol What do you think of that!?!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 1, 2007)

Brandi said:


> I just got 100 litres of maple syrup donated to my preschool...what the heck was I thinking? lmao! Actually I use maple syrup and honey to sweeten my muffins...don't taste the maple..lol What do you think of that!?!



You are very open minded. LOL


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 2, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> I confess I have the same problem!
> 
> I also can't savor Kahlua and cream. Down it goes!
> 
> ...



I much prefer Manhattan Special, but it's getting more difficult to find, even though it's bottled in Brooklyn. Coke Black seems like they mixed flat coke with bad instant coffee. Maybe cream would help! Anyway, why is coke black so damn expensive?


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 4, 2007)

I confess that I eat all varieties of cheesy poofs with chopsticks. Cuts down on the orange-finger issues, particularly valuable now that I have a white notebook.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> I confess that I eat all varieties of cheesy poofs with chopsticks. Cuts down on the orange-finger issues, particularly valuable now that I have a white notebook.


 
Also works great with overly buttery popcorn


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 4, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Also works great with overly buttery popcorn



Always thinking, Fuzzy! I like that!  Thanks!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 9, 2007)

I can't wait to go to dinner tonight! We are going to Pappadeaux and I already know what I'm going to order...I'm so hungry!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 9, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I can't wait to go to dinner tonight! We are going to Pappadeaux and I already know what I'm going to order...I'm so hungry!



post pics pls tanx


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 10, 2007)

I have been wanting a giant lobster ever since SVS posted them with "claws as big as her hands" in another thread. I can't get them big ol claws off my mind. (the lobsters not SVS's)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 10, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I have been wanting a giant lobster ever since SVS posted them with "claws as big as her hands" in another thread. I can't get them big ol claws off my mind. (the lobsters not SVS's)



Welcome to my world. I am ALWAYS craving that! I'm ready to head back to that place.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 10, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Welcome to my world. I am ALWAYS craving that! I'm ready to head back to that place.


 

me too! .........


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 11, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> me too! .........



Come on up!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 11, 2007)

It's after 3 am and I'm eating hot wings..I need an intervention


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 11, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> It's after 3 am and I'm eating hot wings..I need an intervention



I am intervening. Give those to me. Save yourself!


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 26, 2007)

I confess that I often like a little pumpkin pie with my whipped cream.


----------



## Ash (Nov 26, 2007)

I like to pretend I'm making Baked Alaska when applying whipped cream to pumpkin pie.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 26, 2007)

I further confess that I just looked up the wiki on baked alaska because even though I've heard of it, I didn't know what it was!


----------



## Ash (Nov 26, 2007)

Uh oh. Don't say that too loud! You might be banished from the foodee board!


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 26, 2007)

I know, I could be in big trouble. 

Forgive me Foodee Board!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 26, 2007)

No offense.. That's one of the reasons of our existence, and now you know.


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 26, 2007)

You're absolutely right, Fuzzy. The Foodees have inspired me to be more proactive about my foodee-ness.  lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 26, 2007)

Got to share my foodee knowledge when I'm King, ya know.  

View attachment g-arthur.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 26, 2007)

Good choice of Kings!


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 27, 2007)

Overheard at work yesterday:
Voice A: "Did you see all the leftover cookies and cakes people brought in after Thanksgiving? We can't eat that much!"
Voice B: "Sue will take care of it."

(Well, sometimes the best man for the job is a woman. :eat2: )


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 27, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Uh oh. Don't say that too loud! You might be banished from the foodee board!



IC I have never had baked alaska whats it taste like?


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 5, 2007)

IC that Archway Nutty Nougat cookies are about as close to heaven as I think I'll ever get.


----------



## cnk2cav (Dec 5, 2007)

IC I'm a little sad Habit didn't share what Baked Alaska is so I wouldn't have to go to Wiki myself 

I also confess it appears I haven't posted in several weeks, but I'm now taking care of that


----------



## out.of.habit (Dec 5, 2007)

cnk2cav said:


> IC I'm a little sad Habit didn't share what Baked Alaska is so I wouldn't have to go to Wiki myself
> 
> I also confess it appears I haven't posted in several weeks, but I'm now taking care of that



Ohhh noooooooo! lol

Have you gone yet? Here, a Baked Alaska link!


----------



## cnk2cav (Dec 5, 2007)

LOL, I had, but I'm sure you've saved many that will come after us. Thanks


----------



## Brandi (Dec 14, 2007)

Today at the daycare and preschool I work for had a pancake with santa day. I cooked 364 pancakes today...I do not want to see another one for a while lmao!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 26, 2007)

CocaCola in replica bottles of the first original bottler, Joseph A. Biedenharn, the 9.3oz "Hutchinson Bottle", of 1899.

Limited production run, should be in stores now. 

View attachment coca-cola-hutchinson-bottle-709858.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 26, 2007)

British vs. American Candy, the debate lives on... One gentleman vehemently declares that Hersheys tastes like ear wax while another finds himself outraged that his British Dairy Milk bar is actually a Hersheys product. So is this really more a debate about Hersheys versus Cadbury, or are we really talking about an all-country Candy War? 

View attachment british_american_candy.jpg


----------



## butch (Dec 26, 2007)

I think its the aero bar, but there is one candy bar in the UK/Ireland that I love beyond description, and there is nothing like it at all in the states. Since its been about a dcade since I was last in the British Isles, I really can't remember the name of it, but it has little holes in it, and is almost silky creamy when you eat it. Ah, good memories-thanks Fuzzy!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 30, 2007)

"Eating Oysters is like having a bad cold with sauce." - overheard at a restaurant


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 30, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> "Eating Oysters is like having a bad cold with sauce." - overheard at a restaurant



Ok...I will never eat oysters again after that!! Funny, though! LOL


----------



## mejix (Jan 3, 2008)

the description of this book in the nytimes sounds very interesting: *IN DEFENSE OF FOOD An Eaters Manifesto*. of course i will never read it but it does sound interesting. good hustle.


----------



## Tad (Jan 3, 2008)

butch said:


> I think its the aero bar, but there is one candy bar in the UK/Ireland that I love beyond description, and there is nothing like it at all in the states. Since its been about a dcade since I was last in the British Isles, I really can't remember the name of it, but it has little holes in it, and is almost silky creamy when you eat it. Ah, good memories-thanks Fuzzy!



Aero? You don't get them down there? There are commonly available up here, come on up for a visit, and bring an extra suitcase  (not that you'll take a whole suitcase of Aero bars home. After all, you'll also need some room for Smarties, and other treats you are deprived of down there).

I like the bubbles, but I don't like the grade of chocolate that they use (which is to say, about the same as most north american candy bars). Then again, I pretty much only eat snob chocolate these days (85% cocoa dark chocolate, or the like, usually made in europe. Can get the big 100g bars on sale for a couple of bucks occasionally, and t hen I stock up, and have just a little bit each day).

Like with TV, Canada is mostly like the US, but with a bit more of a splash of europe to keep things interesting.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 3, 2008)

butch said:


> I think its the aero bar, but there is one candy bar in the UK/Ireland that I love beyond description, and there is nothing like it at all in the states. Since its been about a dcade since I was last in the British Isles, I really can't remember the name of it, but it has little holes in it, and is almost silky creamy when you eat it. Ah, good memories-thanks Fuzzy!





edx said:


> Aero? You don't get them down there? There are commonly available up here, come on up for a visit, and bring an extra suitcase  (not that you'll take a whole suitcase of Aero bars home. After all, you'll also need some room for Smarties, and other treats you are deprived of down there).
> 
> Like with TV, Canada is mostly like the US, but with a bit more of a splash of europe to keep things interesting.



Butch... where do you live in the states? There are Aero bars in my local bodega just down the street. I see them all the time- happy to hook you up!


----------



## Friday (Jan 6, 2008)

Cost Plus World Markets carry a nice variety of Brit candy and biscuits if you've got one nearby. Hell, they carry a nice variety of all kinds of things. Great, extensive wine selection at reasonable prices and usually someone fairly knowledgeable to help you out if you want to try something new.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 8, 2008)

Garlic in 100% raw guac? Delicious.

But let's be honest. I'd rather have a damn piece of coffee cake.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 11, 2008)

Gala apples that taste like grass? HUGE disappointment...weird, too.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 11, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Gala apples that taste like grass? HUGE disappointment...weird, too.



I so hate it when any apple has a funky taste or texture! This time of year I find it hard to find a nice crisp apple they all are so mealy lately.


----------



## butch (Jan 11, 2008)

I will have to hit up a World Market soon, but I tend to be an impulse buyer of chocolate bars, and they're not readily available in the grocery stores and drug stores in my city. But maybe the mercados are a different story, so I'll check them out, too, for the Aero Bar. 

You know what? I just realised I think I've got my UK candy bars mixed up-is it the wispa bar I liked so much, and not the Aero Bar? Could be, could be. The wispa bar was like silk, and I tend to prefer nuts and caramel and things in my candy, not just plain chocolate, but the wispa is an exception.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 12, 2008)

butch said:


> I will have to hit up a World Market soon, but I tend to be an impulse buyer of chocolate bars, and they're not readily available in the grocery stores and drug stores in my city. But maybe the mercados are a different story, so I'll check them out, too, for the Aero Bar.
> 
> You know what? I just realised I think I've got my UK candy bars mixed up-is it the wispa bar I liked so much, and not the Aero Bar? Could be, could be. The wispa bar was like silk, and I tend to prefer nuts and caramel and things in my candy, not just plain chocolate, but the wispa is an exception.



I'm not sure this is quite what you're looking for, but I feel the need to point out one of my favorite low-class chocolates here: 

The Ice Cube







I see these at gas stations everywhere. They really do melt. Mmmm... chocolate.

Now I need brownies, THANKS Butch. Geez. 
Off to bake!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jan 12, 2008)

butch said:


> I will have to hit up a World Market soon, but I tend to be an impulse buyer of chocolate bars, and they're not readily available in the grocery stores and drug stores in my city. But maybe the mercados are a different story, so I'll check them out, too, for the Aero Bar.
> 
> You know what? I just realised I think I've got my UK candy bars mixed up-is it the wispa bar I liked so much, and not the Aero Bar? Could be, could be. The wispa bar was like silk, and I tend to prefer nuts and caramel and things in my candy, not just plain chocolate, but the wispa is an exception.



Evidently the Wispa was just re-launched in October 2007... 23 million bars for now, and perhaps more if sales are good. Long story short, get your Wispa while you can, Butch!

http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/cadburys-wispa-p-1153.html?source=affwin


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 12, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Evidently the Wispa was just re-launched in October 2007... 23 million bars for now, and perhaps more if sales are good. Long story short, get your Wispa while you can, Butch!
> 
> http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/cadburys-wispa-p-1153.html?source=affwin



These wispa bars sound like one of my favorite candy bars the U-NO.
U-NO's are like really whipped, creamy tasting chocolate inside.

http://www.candyfavorites.com/U-No-Candy-Bar-pr-2114.html


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 12, 2008)

Today I went to breakfast with a friend and had Peanut Butter Pancakes..DELICIOUS!! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 12, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> I'm not sure this is quite what you're looking for, but I feel the need to point out one of my favorite low-class chocolates here:
> 
> The Ice Cube
> 
> ...




Ice Cubes!! These were my FAVES when I was a kid. A few yrs ago I found out they still make 'em and I ordered a bunch. Still good but not like I remembered.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 12, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Today I went to breakfast with a friend and had Peanut Butter Pancakes..DELICIOUS!! :eat2:



I just ate, but now I want pancakes...of the peanut butter persuasion. :eat2: Sounds yummy!


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Evidently the Wispa was just re-launched in October 2007... 23 million bars for now, and perhaps more if sales are good. Long story short, get your Wispa while you can, Butch!
> 
> http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/cadburys-wispa-p-1153.html?source=affwin



*mmmmmmmmmm wispas :eat1:....the day they were relaunched we bought a whole box. and i got 5 outta it my bf ate the rest! so for xmas i got him another box lol. we got such a funny look in the sweet shop the first time we bought a box that this time i just gave the girl a knowing look and said "ebay" and she went "ah i seee!"....as we dont know yet if the relaunch is permanent lol.*


----------



## David Bowie (Jan 15, 2008)

i confess to eatin a half cooked pizza eughh


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 17, 2008)

I love Battered sausages. I love them! I can't get enough of them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 22, 2008)

There's that part of me that's glad I saw Alton Brown explain knives.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 22, 2008)

Anthony Bourdain is so rough around the edges and so damn sexy...:wubu:


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 22, 2008)

Not exactly sure what's going on, but I guess I'll butt in and throw my two cents somewhere! lol.

Greatest and most fun drink ever? Bubble Milk Tea. It has large tapioca pearls in it...Very amusing to shoot at things!

Best Ice Cream: Chocolate Peanut-butter and Vanilla Ice cream with sweetened condensed milk (like syrup! or even blueberry!) with Piroulettes mashed on top!


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 23, 2008)

I had a dream last night that my sister bought home a new flavor of Ben & Jerry's ice cream. It was called Baconator (wasn't that a Wendy's Sandwich?), the ice cream was a bubble gum flavored base with chunks of bacon in it. We both hated it, surprise surprise and I felt vaguely ill after eating it in my dream!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 23, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I had a dream last night that my sister bought home a new flavor of Ben & Jerry's ice cream. It was called Baconator (wasn't that a Wendy's Sandwich?), the ice cream was a bubble gum flavored base with chunks of bacon in it. We both hated it, surprise surprise and I felt vaguely ill after eating it in my dream!



ok. eww. lol

now make it an alfredo base or cream cheese or something, and I'd taste it!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 15, 2008)

i just had a lil foodiegasm reading latest issue of _Cooks Illustrated_. Want entire color page of foods, pliz.


----------



## jamie (Feb 16, 2008)

I think I have lost my love of food.

[Please don't take my fat girl card...I love it and want to stay.]

1) A lot of times, eating makes me sick - so like some sort of weird shock therapy - I have developed aversions. 

2) The past few months have been a whirlwind and most nights when I get home from work, I don't want to cook, so I pick up fast food or cereal. My poor husband eats out from the health food place several times a week, because I am never in the mood for anything.

I think I am going to undertake some project to get all googly-eyed and moony over food again. May that can re-kindle my foodee status. I still eat plenty, but it is not enjoyable.

Does anyone else get that way?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 16, 2008)

jamie said:


> I think I have lost my love of food.
> 
> [Please don't take my fat girl card...I love it and want to stay.]
> 
> ...



Jamie, yeah, I had that issue several years ago. I would try to eat and get full really fast. I had no appetite and no love of food. And stupidly...I didn't realize I was losing weight. I just wasn't paying attention. And I lost (are you ready?) 90 lbs! Without knowing it. DUH. I've gained it all back now.

It turns out it was because I had started taking Glucophage for PCOS. I checked and the side effects can include loss of appetite. 

Any chance you've started a medication that could be affecting your appetite?

(And you are a foodee forever no matter what. Just TRY and leave!)


----------



## jamie (Feb 17, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> (And you are a foodee forever no matter what. Just TRY and leave!)




Heheh.. thanks for letting me hang. No new medications, but I have a dr's appointment on Thursday, I am going to ask him if it can be sugar related.


----------



## mejix (Feb 17, 2008)

on friday, the moment i walked back into the apartment from buying groceries it occured to me that i didnt get cereal. i was furious because i wasn't going to have a chance to go shopping in the next couple of days. and indeed yesterday and today i had cheese, apples and coffee for breakfast. today in the afternoon i had the chance to do some shopping and as i'm putting the stuff away i actually opened the cupboard. i had cereal. 

absentmindedness? stupidity? of course not. this is *supernatural!* _my apartment is haunted by strange forces!_



*


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 18, 2008)

mejix said:


> on friday, the moment i walked back into the apartment from buying groceries it occured to me that i didnt get cereal. i was furious because i wasn't going to have a chance to go shopping in the next couple of days. and indeed yesterday and today i had cheese, apples and coffee for breakfast. today in the afternoon i had the chance to do some shopping and as i'm putting the stuff away i actually opened the cupboard. i had cereal.
> 
> absentmindedness? stupidity? of course not. this is *supernatural!* _my apartment is haunted by strange forces!_
> *



Cereal fairy.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been there, Jamie....definitely comes and goes with me! Lots of t hings can effect it. Not to mention, dearly as i love food, eating is just sometimes a hassle--esp when you're doing it as often as you should. I get overwhelmed!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Feb 18, 2008)

I confess I wish I would've grabbed more than two Cadbury Creme Eggs while in line at the pharmacy.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 18, 2008)

i confess i reaaally wish i had a mountain of chocolate right now and im tempted to go to the shops just to buy some..


----------



## LJ Rock (Feb 20, 2008)

I confess that lately I have been in the habit of coming home from the market with a box (or two) of Little Debbie snack cakes - jelly rolls and zebra cakes mostly. They don't stick around for very long either!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 21, 2008)

I confess that i have been living off of mostly, only top ramen noodles. It's the only thing during a good part of the day that doesnt irritate my morning sick stomach...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 21, 2008)

I confess that I am finally utilizing a 6-mo old impulse purchase and using store-bought (it was on sale) glace de viande in which to cook my favorite rice, a wild/brown rice blend. It should taste fabulous, although I am wondering, after gettin a whiff ('tis veal/beef). Anyhow...will know in 50 minutes.

Here's to back of the cupboard cooking! I kinda love doing that: diggin out weird things in your cupboard/freezer and seeing what you can build around em. Like, oh, I had this bag o' lentils, I forgot...then...soup!

Actually, I'm making the rice to go with tons of black beans I froze the last time I made 'em (sauteed with green pepper and onion and cumin and other spices/flavorings, then pureed), since the wild/brown rice keeps well, much better than white rice, and I'll be able to put together at least three meals out of this. Trying to be frugal/sensible. I will buy some tangy thick Greek yoghurt next time I am at the store, and with that and some fresh-squeezed lime juice...yum, rice and beans. 

Just hope I don't get too terribly sick of the whole thing, which is the main problem with frugal cooking sometimes. Oh well, maybe I'll find a rogue piece of meat in the freezer with which I can augment this. Actually, I think I do have some salmon in the freezer--another on-sale impulse purchase. That's always great with good chewy brown rice.


----------



## Friday (Feb 21, 2008)

This is heaven on earth, or at least in my mouth.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 21, 2008)

Friday said:


> This is heaven on earth, or at least in my mouth.



Oh.My.Gawd. 


must.try.


----------



## Friday (Feb 21, 2008)

My greatest fear is that it's only a temporary thing. I must get the world addicted to this stuff so that it never goes away.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 21, 2008)

Friday said:


> My greatest fear is that it's only a temporary thing. I must get the world addicted to this stuff so that it never goes away.



Well I'll be sure to look for it tomorrow after work. I'll also be sure to develop an addiction to it.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

Friday said:


> This is heaven on earth, or at least in my mouth.



oh Yeah, me too I have GOT to get me some of that.:eat2:


----------



## jamie (Feb 22, 2008)

I checked their site and they don't sell that within 50 miles of here. :doh:



Friday said:


> This is heaven on earth, or at least in my mouth.


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 22, 2008)

jamie said:


> I checked their site and they don't sell that within 50 miles of here. :doh:



ARRGGG!!!! I just checked, its the same for me, no where to be found in my vicinity.


----------



## Friday (Feb 22, 2008)

Write 'em a letter. Demand, beg, plead, weep...whatever is necessary to get them to stock it. Actually, going to your regular grocer and putting in a request would probably be more productive. If they carry the brand, they should be able to order any flavors HD offers.

Just to further drive everyone mad with ice cream desire :happy:, this is up there with Rain Forest Crunch in my book. Since I'm not a big ice cream person, I get to blame it on Food Network for bringing it to my attention as this is one of the three flavors they had in that HD special. I haven't seen the Sticky Toffee Pudding, but then again, I haven't looked.


----------



## jamie (Feb 22, 2008)

I liked the Sticky Toffee Pudding flavor the first time I got it...but for some reason, the second go around, it didn't ring my bell the same way. 

The coconut just really makes me drool like a Pavlovian pooch.



Friday said:


> ] I haven't seen the Sticky Toffee Pudding, but then again, I haven't looked.


----------



## butch (Feb 24, 2008)

IC that I wonder if I'm a bad fattie. Last night, on SNL, they had a parody of a Food Network show, and they set up the show with a freeze frame of the Food Network logo with "Porn for Fat People" written beneath it.

The Food Network isn't even in my top 10 of TV channels, so I must be a bad fattie. Do any of you think of the Food Network as 'porn for fat people,' or is that too much of an obnoxoius stereotypical thing for SNL to say?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 24, 2008)

butch said:


> IC that I wonder if I'm a bad fattie. Last night, on SNL, they had a parody of a Food Network show, and they set up the show with a freeze frame of the Food Network logo with "Porn for Fat People" written beneath it.
> 
> The Food Network isn't even in my top 10 of TV channels, so I must be a bad fattie. Do any of you think of the Food Network as 'porn for fat people,' or is that too much of an obnoxoius stereotypical thing for SNL to say?



Well...The Food Network can be food porn for foodies...to assume all fat people are obsessed with food is a stretch.

I am fat. I do find many of the shows on Food TV to be like porn. But except for the fact that food probably took on a larger than life importance to me because of it being considered "naughty" when I was growing up...I don't think the 2 are related.

So yes, to answer your question, Butch, it was an obnoxious stereotypical (and typical SNL) thing for them to say. 

But I would have laughed, only because it happens to apply to me


----------



## Friday (Feb 24, 2008)

Only if the DIY channel is porn for home repair aficionados. Per usual it's dumb.

I watch the food channel for a myriad reasons. I like to cook and it gives me a lot of ideas for one, but also because sometimes there isn't diddly else on to watch.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 24, 2008)

butch said:


> IC that I wonder if I'm a bad fattie. Last night, on SNL, they had a parody of a Food Network show, and they set up the show with a freeze frame of the Food Network logo with "Porn for Fat People" written beneath it.
> 
> The Food Network isn't even in my top 10 of TV channels, so I must be a bad fattie. Do any of you think of the Food Network as 'porn for fat people,' or is that too much of an obnoxoius stereotypical thing for SNL to say?



I think that one's pretty obnoxious stereotypical. I know so many people who watch FN who aren't fat...never in a million years would see it as a fattie-exclusive activity.


----------



## mejix (Feb 26, 2008)

today, as i entered subway for lunch, i saw a girl singing to the sandwich she was about to eat. 



*


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 28, 2008)

I had mexican food for the first time in months. It was crap in comparison to some I have had in my life. But it was good in the sense that at least I got my mexican food fix.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 3, 2008)

I confess that I saw the link at the top of the Foodee Board for "500 Cupcakes for $15.95" and got excited.

Then I realized it was a book. :doh:

View attachment 500 Cupcakes-crop.jpg​


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 3, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I confess that I saw the link at the top of the Foodee Board for "500 Cupcakes for $15.95" and got excited.
> 
> Then I realized it was a book. :doh:
> 
> View attachment 37754​


Curse you, deceitful advertisers!
(that would have been quite an appealing offer!)
-Rusty


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm having a serious pregnancy craving for a cheesy deli type sandwich with a thick layer of pickles.. i cant get enough pickles!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 4, 2008)

I had this in the regular confessions in the lounge, but maybe it really belongs here?

IC that I'm pretty sure I know what it feels like to be a crack addict right now. I want cookies so badly that I am literally throwing things around and crying and acting all kinds of f'ed up. Poor Steve has no idea what's wrong and I don't want to tell him that I'm having a tantrum like a 4 year old because I want cookies.

BTW, SVS..the cupcake thing is hilarious and sad both at the same time LOL


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 6, 2008)

The best drink ever! Chocolate fudge brownie milkshake. I will miss these in the states.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 6, 2008)

I was going to make a bowl of oatmeal with Reeces Pieces in it this morning but the store in the lobby was out of Reecies.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 6, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> I was going to make a bowl of oatmeal with Reeces Pieces in it this morning but the store in the lobby was out of Reecies.



Those bastards!


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 7, 2008)

Under the influence of pms, and needing to shop is never a good idea.. I ended up buying a jar of fresh (refridgrated) sour pickles along with jars of pickled cabbage, beets and giardiniera. Bloat on


----------



## Brandi (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm feeling completely NOT myself today...I feel bitchy...really bitchy lol
I'm eating everything in sight ...
Breakfast
Steak and egg sub I made with extra cheese, hot peppers, onion and chiphole sauce
Apple and a yoghurt smoothie

Lunch
Indian tacos (big piece of fried dough with chili, cheese, green/red peppers, hot sauce, tomatoes and sour cream) 2 of these normally I can barely eat one
Apple cranberry crumble with 3 scoops of ice cream

Snack
2 bags of microwave popcorn


Dinner
xlarge pizza with hot sausage, pepperoni, green olives, bacon
25 wings

2 litres of pop


Random pop throughout the day.

I've been suffering from a major headache for 5 days, nothing is working...omg food makes me feel a little better


----------



## Mishty (Mar 11, 2008)

My mom bought these little Apple-n-Caramel cups, they have about 1/4 of a cup of low fat "caramel" dip, and 20 huge apple slices! 

WTF?!:blink:

I eat 4 or 5 slices of apple and the dip is _gone_...then I give the apples to the big bird at the after school center I work at, 'cuz I mean...who wants all those apples and no caramel sauce.....


duh


----------



## Red (Mar 11, 2008)

I just had the best brekkie ever. Garlic infused buttery grainy toast, fried mushrooms and tofu pieces in garlic salt and smoked paprika with a dollop of salad cream on the side. Weird, but it worked. Yum :eat2: I wont have any problems keeping the vampires away today!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 11, 2008)

Red said:


> I just had the best brekkie ever. Garlic infused buttery grainy toast, fried mushrooms and tofu pieces in garlic salt and smoked paprika with a dollop of salad cream on the side. Weird, but it worked. Yum :eat2: I wont have any problems keeping the vampires away today!



BAH! That sounds soo yummy! Also slightly similar to what we had at your place last time. I might have to make this quickly before I leave for work!


----------



## furious styles (Mar 11, 2008)

ic that i'm fecking infuriated that my (and possibly all) arby's phased out the chicken parmesan toasted sub. i was like ... _living_ on those things.


----------



## Red (Mar 11, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> BAH! That sounds soo yummy! Also slightly similar to what we had at your place last time. I might have to make this quickly before I leave for work!





Mmmm mushrooms, the staple diet of a happy me. I could open a restaurant devoted to them. Yum!


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 14, 2008)

IC Lombardi Limoncello is the shit.


----------



## phatkhat (Mar 15, 2008)

Random thoughts and confessions huh? Ummmm... If I could have a cadsbury egg iv, I'd be the happiest man alive. I love my wife more than anything else in the world. I make damn good Mexican food. I wish being fat wasn't socially a pain in the ass for women. I wish I had a chance to see the following bands in concert: Hendrix, The Doors, Bob Marley, Miles Davis, Thelonious Monk, Parlement Funkadelic. I wish I could buy the world a coke...Ok, I'm done.


----------



## Brandi (Mar 15, 2008)

I bought some whole chicken breasts today for a buck a pound...I took the skin off each breast and it's in my fridge for tomorrow...for me to fry up real crispy...no worries SVS I'll be thinking of you! :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 15, 2008)

Brandi said:


> I bought some whole chicken breasts today for a buck a pound...I took the skin off each breast and it's in my fridge for tomorrow...for me to fry up real crispy...no worries SVS I'll be thinking of you! :eat2:



sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Brandi (Mar 16, 2008)

I don't mean to be mean SVS I really don't...but I'm also making some pork cracklin's today....hehehehehe


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 16, 2008)

Brandi said:


> I don't mean to be mean SVS I really don't...but I'm also making some pork cracklin's today....hehehehehe



omg. lol. it's not exactly mean...well, maybe a little. I am the one who always claims to love the cravings and anticipation. You're just helping


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 17, 2008)

On the subject of crispy skin...

IC that I bought a duck last week with the intention of roasting it this weekend (an experiment in the name of science!). Unfortunately, it took from Thursday till today to thaw completely. I was worried it would go bad, so I thought I'd just roast it up tonight before bed, and we could have leftover duck in the next couple of days.

HA.

Joe and I had a friend over, and we absolutely demolished that thing. It was delightful. Delightful and delicious at 10pm. Picked from the bones with our fingers after carving it the best we could. HA ha ha ha ha!
Holy crap, I roasted a duck! Never attempted whole poultry before, and it was a success! Woo!

But seriously. Crispy skin. (Sorry/You're welcome for the continuing torture Randi dear!)


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 17, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> On the subject of crispy skin...
> 
> IC that I bought a duck last week with the intention of roasting it this weekend (an experiment in the name of science!). Unfortunately, it took from Thursday till today to thaw completely. I was worried it would go bad, so I thought I'd just roast it up tonight before bed, and we could have leftover duck in the next couple of days.
> 
> ...



duck envy!!!!!


----------



## Brandi (Mar 21, 2008)

I cooked four turkeys today for 2 customers, omg it was hard not to pick the skin off....Randi I sure thought of you though....wondering "could she control herself" lmao


can you?
hehehe


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 21, 2008)

Brandi said:


> I cooked four turkeys today for 2 customers, omg it was hard not to pick the skin off....Randi I sure thought of you though....wondering "could she control herself" lmao
> 
> 
> can you?
> hehehe



I would snag the skin on the underside of the bird. They'd never notice!


----------



## mejix (Mar 22, 2008)

i would dress myself with cheese if it was socially acceptable.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 22, 2008)

Brandi said:


> I cooked four turkeys today for 2 customers, omg it was hard not to pick the skin off....Randi I sure thought of you though....wondering "could she control herself" lmao
> 
> 
> can you?
> hehehe



OH I don't know how you didn't pick.......just a little! I would of not been able to stop myself.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 23, 2008)

Each time I buy groceries I try to remember to buy a product I have never tried before.
I get a lot of ideas from you folks on the foodee board 

This time the item was tofu (hey it was on the list of things I have never tried). I got the extra firm so I could cook it in the frying pan of death. I cut it in small pieces and stir fried it. I seasoned the hell out of it as it had no flavor at all by itself.

Once it was done I added it to a lovely pot of egg drop soup that was somthered in 6 italian cheese blend.

I let it simmer a while hoping the tofu would taste like something... well it didn't. It looked pretty much just like stir fried chicken, it just didn't taste like anything. My dog ate it though so it must of been ok. 

It wont be in my cart again unless there is some world wide meat shortage... but confession over.


----------



## Brandi (Mar 23, 2008)

I sometimes put silken tofu (which comes flavoured) and add it to my smoothies. Very nice.


----------



## Friday (Mar 27, 2008)

I use the silken the same way. It gives a protein boost to the smoothie so that you can just consider it a meal substitute, something I do frequently in the summer when it's too damn hot to cook.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 28, 2008)

Friday said:


> I use the silken the same way. It gives a protein boost to the smoothie so that you can just consider it a meal substitute, something I do frequently in the summer when it's too damn hot to cook.






Brandi said:


> I sometimes put silken tofu (which comes flavoured) and add it to my smoothies. Very nice.



You realize this is going to make me buy silken to try in a fruity drink....


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 30, 2008)

I was surfing around today and found this site.... I enjoyed their food pictures.

http://seeuseat.blogspot.com/2007_03_25_archive.html


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 30, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> I was surfing around today and found this site.... I enjoyed their food pictures.
> 
> http://seeuseat.blogspot.com/2007_03_25_archive.html



Yes those were some dee-lish looking pictures, especially the desserts.:eat2: thanks for sharing.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Yes those were some dee-lish looking pictures, especially the desserts.:eat2: thanks for sharing.



This video looks fab, I had never heard of Chupaqueso before. But with a shell of browned cheese you can not go wrong!

http://seeuseat.blogspot.com/2006/08/see-us-make-chupaqueso.html


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 2, 2008)

I bought this delicious-looking taco dip at Kroger a few days ago. Went to eat it tonight - it expired March 18. I'm PISSED I have to drop what I'm doing to take it back to Kroger and get my money back.


----------



## cnk2cav (Apr 7, 2008)

I confess I pulled a Bridget Jones and used dental floss to tie the chicken I was cooking. Thankfully, it didn't come out tasting like mint.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 8, 2008)

I confess that I wish I knew why I have such a craving to chew on ice lately.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 8, 2008)

I am out of apples and bread...anybody know anything else you can put in with brown sugar to un-harden it?


----------



## mossystate (Apr 8, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> I confess that I wish I knew why I have such a craving to chew on ice lately.



I have heard this from a few people in ' real life ' and a couple of people here in Dims. I just looked this up........

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/chewing-ice/AN01278

?


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 8, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I am out of apples and bread...anybody know anything else you can put in with brown sugar to un-harden it?



Taaa-daaa! 
http://tipnut.com/10-ways-to-soften-hard-brown-sugar/


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 8, 2008)

I cannot stop drooling over the baked goods on Etsy. No can buy! Just drool.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 8, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Taaa-daaa!
> http://tipnut.com/10-ways-to-soften-hard-brown-sugar/



hayyyyyyyy! thanks, ms. habit!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I have heard this from a few people in ' real life ' and a couple of people here in Dims. I just looked this up........
> 
> http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/chewing-ice/AN01278
> 
> ?



Very interesting, Mossy. I haven't heard of that before. With the surgery and blood test I would think they would haven noticed something. If not I have my "yearly" appt coming in a couple of weeks and he always does blood work on me, so if something should show up...we'll know if its true or not.

I don't expect anything is wrong, its probably just a phase. Sometimes I just have to crunch something and right now its ice, which I someone told me once its not for teeth, but I haven't been doing much crunching. Better ice than potato chips


----------



## Tad (Apr 9, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I am out of apples and bread...anybody know anything else you can put in with brown sugar to un-harden it?





out.of.habit said:


> Taaa-daaa!
> http://tipnut.com/10-ways-to-soften-hard-brown-sugar/





liz (di-va) said:


> hayyyyyyyy! thanks, ms. habit!!



That is a great tip site, Habit! Thanks for linking that in, I'll have to go explore it more at some point.

We have one of those pottery disks mentioned in the link, and it works great! A really good thing to give as a Christmas hint to Moms or other people who like to hunt for presents 

But when we've let that run dry and the sugar has hardened on top of it so I can't get it out to re-soak it, I've taken a small sheet of paper towel, soaked it then squeezed out as much water as I could so it was barely damp, then put that in the container for a couple of hours. It was enough to soften up the sugar, but wasn't so wet that it made soggy spots. Not a long term solution, but works as an emergency measure.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 9, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> hayyyyyyyy! thanks, ms. habit!!





edx said:


> That is a great tip site, Habit! Thanks for linking that in, I'll have to go explore it more at some point.
> 
> We have one of those pottery disks mentioned in the link, and it works great! A really good thing to give as a Christmas hint to Moms or other people who like to hunt for presents
> 
> But when we've let that run dry and the sugar has hardened on top of it so I can't get it out to re-soak it, I've taken a small sheet of paper towel, soaked it then squeezed out as much water as I could so it was barely damp, then put that in the container for a couple of hours. It was enough to soften up the sugar, but wasn't so wet that it made soggy spots. Not a long term solution, but works as an emergency measure.



You're welcome both muchly.  Ed, I have to tell you the pottery disk running dry thing sounds like something I would do, that is if I didn't bake and cook with it so much that my brown sugar never went dry. lol


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 10, 2008)

The one touch can opener is made of BULLSHIT! All I want is some soup, and it doesn't work. I'm watching the infomercial and this thing won't open. I hear it make the buzzing noise, but is it opening my can? No, and my manual can opener is busted as well. NO SOUP FOR YOU! or me.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 11, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> The one touch can opener is made of BULLSHIT! All I want is some soup, and it doesn't work. I'm watching the infomercial and this thing won't open. I hear it make the buzzing noise, but is it opening my can? No, and my manual can opener is busted as well. NO SOUP FOR YOU! or me.




My son bought me a one touch can opener and mine works very good!

When you put it on the can you have to hold the black button down until it gets a grip and starts moving around the can then you take your finger off the button. It wont work on dented cans, was the can dented?


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 11, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> My son bought me a one touch can opener and mine works very good!
> 
> When you put it on the can you have to hold the black button down until it gets a grip and starts moving around the can then you take your finger off the button. It wont work on dented cans, was the can dented?



Cynth, I had my boyfriend help me with the one touch. He was able to do it and I watched. I swear I have some type of one touch learning impediment. It still doesn't work for me. Bah humbug!


----------



## Paquito (Apr 15, 2008)

The appplewood bacon wrapped shrimp, covered in BBQ sauce from FATZ cafe, DELICIOUS, i could eat that everyday....yummm

Im also in desperate need for a southern/african american traditional recipe for class PRONTO, anyone got any ideas?


----------



## supersoup (Apr 16, 2008)

man oh man oh man.

hot out of the oven plain vanilla cupcakes are AMAZING with a big pat of salted sweet butter smashed down into the middle of them.

best surprise dessert ever.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 16, 2008)

supersoup said:


> man oh man oh man.
> 
> hot out of the oven plain vanilla cupcakes are AMAZING with a big pat of salted sweet butter smashed down into the middle of them.
> 
> best surprise dessert ever.



Whoo Wheeee that does sound good I gotta try that.:eat2:


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 16, 2008)

I confess that I'm one of those annoyingly-cute people that owns about 200 cookie cutters, and will make elaborately-decorated cookies for any occasion. I'm even currently working on making custom Pac-Man-themed cutters so that I won't have to make ghosts and Ms. Pac-Man bows freehand with a paring knife anymore. Unfortunately, I am not so cookie-obsessed that I make the cookies and eat them all myself. What ultimately happens is that my co-workers and my boyfriend will end up consuming them. So, yes, I'm basically the office feeder, bane of all dieters.

I also confess that I like my steak well-done. Yes, I know that I've involuntarily consumed a lot of cook's saliva as a result--thank you, Anthony Bourdain.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2008)

I confess that I found this recipe 2 years ago and never made it, altho I think it sounds very interesting. Maybe I can make it in time for the iron foodee challenge?? 

p.s. does it have enough ingredients? I think it sounds over the top! btw, I would probably make 1/4 of this recipe.

*Chicken Marakesh*

8 servings 
1 hour 15 minutes 15 mins prep 

4 chickens, cut in eighths 
12 cloves garlic, chopped 
3 tablespoons fresh thyme 
1 tablespoon cumin 
2 tablespoons ground ginger 
1 teaspoon salt 
1 cup red wine vinegar 
1 cup olive oil 
8 teaspoons green peppercorns, soaked in water for 10 minutes 
2 cups black olives, pitted 
3 cups apricots, dried 
2 cups dried figs 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
2 cups pecans 
1 cup red wine 

1. place chicken and the next 11 ingredients in 2 large bowls, refrigerate overnight remove 1 hour prior to cooking. 
2. preheat oven to 350. 
3. arrange chicken in 2 baking pans, sprinkle with sugar, pecans and pour the wine over both pans cover with foil and cook for 20 minutes. 
4. uncover pans and cook 50 minutes more. 
5. remove to a platter, serve.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 17, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> The one touch can opener is made of BULLSHIT!



I want very much for this to be their new slogan to be used in all their ads.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 17, 2008)

bbwlibrarian said:


> ...
> 
> I also confess that I like my steak well-done. Yes, I know that I've involuntarily consumed a lot of cook's saliva as a result--thank you, Anthony Bourdain.



Heavens above does he make me laugh! :happy: Love that show. I went to see him in NY once. The Obstreperous Mrs. J is fond of him, too


----------



## furious styles (Apr 17, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I want very much for this to be their new slogan to be used in all their ads.



I laughed out loud after imagining it.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 17, 2008)

I confess ice cream will probably be the death of me now that Kimball's is once again opening up for the season.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 17, 2008)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> I confess ice cream will probably be the death of me now that Kimball's is once again opening up for the season.



I think a kamikaze mission is in order.


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay, I confess that I finally figured out the one touch on my own. It's not longer made of bullshit but of daffodils and wiggly puppy dogs. Okay not quite, because the lid gets stuck after I remove the one touch. I prefer a manual opener. One Touch be gone from my life.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 17, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Okay, I confess that I finally figured out the one touch on my own. It's not longer made of bullshit but of daffodils and wiggly puppy dogs. Okay not quite, because the lid gets stuck after I remove the one touch. I prefer a manual opener. One Touch be gone from my life.



The lid is hooked to the one touch by a magnet... to help you remove it.


I love my one touch!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 18, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> The lid is hooked to the one touch by a magnet... to help you remove it.
> 
> 
> I love my one touch!



It looks interesting. I may have to get one myself. Are you selling yours Toodles?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2008)

There is lots of food in this house. Lots.

I just opened the pantry in the kitchen and stood back and thought..

"I have nothing to make."


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 20, 2008)

I made an effort to cook artichokes last night and they still were "blah". Too much effort for too little payoff.

I'm also excited about my order from asianfoodgrocer.com, below is a small sampling. Reasonable prices and shipping costs. Since Mitsuwa is a hike for the time being, I order online.


----------



## Brandi (Apr 20, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> There is lots of food in this house. Lots.
> 
> I just opened the pantry in the kitchen and stood back and thought..
> 
> "I have nothing to make."



Take a pic, we will give ya ideas lmao


----------



## MissToodles (Apr 20, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> There is lots of food in this house. Lots.
> 
> I just opened the pantry in the kitchen and stood back and thought..
> 
> "I have nothing to make."



This book reminds me of you quandary, I own and it's perfect for your situation. Although it doesn't immediately solve any problems.

p.s. welcome back!


----------



## mossystate (Apr 21, 2008)

IC I am tired of coming to my computer to see how best to cook a piece of meat..and..most of the friggin recipes are for slowcookers...:doh: Sometimes I don't have TIME to set things to ...34 hours.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 22, 2008)

You bitch! I have been craving these chips and salsa all day and when I finally get to your work to order them, you mess it up. HOW DO YOU MESS UP AN ORDER OF 2 CHIPS AND 2 SALSA'S?? Oh, I know how, you talk on your mother effin cell phone while taking my order and ignore me when I try to tell you that the order isn't right. THEN you give me that oh so sweet eye roll when I ask that you fix my order as I have paid for 2 orders and seemed to only get 2 boxes of chips.... no salsa. You are a horrible drive thru employee and I hope the fast food gods smote you.

Sorry.... I know its a bit over the top. But it's cold and rainy out and I drove to this place for only one reason.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 22, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I'm also excited about my order from asianfoodgrocer.com, below is a small sampling. Reasonable prices and shipping costs. Since Mitsuwa is a hike for the time being, I order online.



Oh yes, Asian Food Grocer made my many years living in Eastern KY a bit easier. Just don't try to order ramune! You will no longer think the shipping costs are 'reasonable'--glass bottles.  They have great sales, though.


----------



## Red (Apr 22, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> You bitch! I have been craving these chips and salsa all day and when I finally get to your work to order them, you mess it up. HOW DO YOU MESS UP AN ORDER OF 2 CHIPS AND 2 SALSA'S?? Oh, I know how, you talk on your mother effin cell phone while taking my order and ignore me when I try to tell you that the order isn't right. THEN you give me that oh so sweet eye roll when I ask that you fix my order as I have paid for 2 orders and seemed to only get 2 boxes of chips.... no salsa. You are a horrible drive thru employee and I hope the fast food gods smote you.
> 
> Sorry.... I know its a bit over the top. But it's cold and rainy out and I drove to this place for only one reason.





Awww that sucks, but I do have to admit it made me giggle a little. *You Bitch!*, loving that drive through rage!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 22, 2008)

lol Having slept now, I'm reading my post. I was a cranky little fast foodee last night. Oh wells.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 22, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> There is lots of food in this house. Lots.
> 
> I just opened the pantry in the kitchen and stood back and thought..
> 
> "I have nothing to make."



FUZZZZYYYY! good to see you back in foodee action, even if you don't know what to cook.


----------



## Friday (Apr 26, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> This book reminds me of you quandary, I own and it's perfect for your situation. Although it doesn't immediately solve any problems.
> 
> p.s. welcome back!



Love that cookbook. I've had for years, tried several of his suggestions and sometimes read it just for fun because he's funny. It's fairly old so it should be easy to find used.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 26, 2008)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> I confess ice cream will probably be the death of me now that Kimball's is once again opening up for the season.



OMG...I MUST have that malted milk ball flavor :eat2:



mossystate said:


> IC I am tired of coming to my computer to see how best to cook a piece of meat..and..most of the friggin recipes are for slowcookers...:doh: Sometimes I don't have TIME to set things to ...34 hours.



yeah, what's up with that?? personally i don't like slow cooker food anyway. I don't like my carrots to taste like meat and my potatoes to taste like carrots. And I don't like any of my food mushy 



BigCutieSasha said:


> You bitch! I have been craving these chips and salsa all day and when I finally get to your work to order them, you mess it up. HOW DO YOU MESS UP AN ORDER OF 2 CHIPS AND 2 SALSA'S?? Oh, I know how, you talk on your mother effin cell phone while taking my order and ignore me when I try to tell you that the order isn't right. THEN you give me that oh so sweet eye roll when I ask that you fix my order as I have paid for 2 orders and seemed to only get 2 boxes of chips.... no salsa. You are a horrible drive thru employee and I hope the fast food gods smote you.
> 
> Sorry.... I know its a bit over the top. But it's cold and rainy out and I drove to this place for only one reason.



Yeah, that is LAME. Chips and salsa is not exactly complicated!


IC that I went to Chipotle's for the first time last weekend. BEST guacamole I've EVER had!

I also C that Steve and I are going to Ruth's Chris tonight!!! CANNOT WAIT!! :happy::bounce::smitten:And they're having a two dine for $89 special. Includes appetizer, salad, entrees, sides and dessert-so we don't have to feel too guilty about splurging


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 28, 2008)

IC that this is something that drives me crazy:

when someone takes a bite of cake (usually) and says "ohhh that's good. It's not too sweet" OR takes a bite and says "UGH!! That frosting is too sweet"

ummmm hello..its FROSTING..it's supposed to be sweet! When you eat cake with frosting don't you automatically expect it's going to be sweet??? :doh:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 28, 2008)

I had a bite of my friends hot dog the other night at Zach's Hot Dog Shack. It had hot dog, bun, peanut butter, banana's, and bacon bits. It was sooooo good!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 29, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I had a bite of my friends hot dog the other night at Zach's Hot Dog Shack. It had hot dog, bun, peanut butter, banana's, and bacon bits. It was sooooo good!!!



Is your friend pregnant? :blink:


----------



## MissToodles (May 2, 2008)

I got a free dessert today! I went to a local place to get takeout and they didn't have my favorite dessert (tres leche cake), so the guy behind the counter offered me a piece of carrot cake, for no charge. He even offered to give me a really big slice, but I felt guilty taking a large piece for free. Free cake is good cake and I like cake comps. Yay!


----------



## TearInYourHand (May 2, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I got a free dessert today! I went to a local place to get takeout and they didn't have my favorite dessert (tres leche cake), so the guy behind the counter offered me a piece of carrot cake, for no charge. He even offered to give me a really big slice, but I felt guilty taking a large piece for free. Free cake is good cake and I like cake comps. Yay!



Nice score! No guilt needed for free food hook-ups!!!


----------



## out.of.habit (May 5, 2008)

OMG Joe's making me dinner! 

Woo! Ribeye! (He's learning to cook, and enjoying himself.  So exciting for me.)


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 5, 2008)

I confess that I just got back from a trip to Northern Massachusetts and Maine and after indulging in clams, chowder and lobster...the craving is gone.

This is the first time ever I came home satiated. 

I can't even look at the pics I took without feeling like I've really had ENOUGH.

I am as shocked as you are. 


p.s. gonna post the pics anyhow when I get around to it.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 5, 2008)

IC I spent the weekend with a dear heart and made lime poppyseed cupcakes on Saturday. They had a caramel lime glaze. In twenty-four hours, we ate twenty cupcakes.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 6, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Is your friend pregnant? :blink:



I hope not, Tim isn't ready for motherhood.

Zack's Hot Dog Shack always has interesting creations. This was a tribute to Elvis.


----------



## AlethaBBW (May 6, 2008)

IC that I made the best pasta for dinner tonight. IC that I ate two bowls followed by dessert.

IC that I want to eat it all over again right now :eat1:


----------



## out.of.habit (May 6, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I confess that I just got back from a trip to Northern Massachusetts and Maine and after indulging in clams, chowder and lobster...the craving is gone.
> 
> This is the first time ever I came home satiated.
> 
> ...



Ohh, what a good feeling, Randi. 



TheSadeianLinguist said:


> IC I spent the weekend with a dear heart and made lime poppyseed cupcakes on Saturday. They had a caramel lime glaze. In twenty-four hours, we ate twenty cupcakes.



I can see why they went that quickly! Those sound delicious.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 6, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Ohh, what a good feeling, Randi



Actually... no! I have never NOT wanted seafood - even after a week in Maine, and eating it constantly, I still loved and wanted it when I got home. This time I got over it.

I feel like I might need a divorce.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 6, 2008)

lol SVS. Everytime I see anything lobster I think of you... say it isn't so!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 7, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> lol SVS. Everytime I see anything lobster I think of you... say it isn't so!



I'll let you know in a few days. Hoping I'll be able to rekindle it


----------



## out.of.habit (May 7, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I'll let you know in a few days. Hoping I'll be able to rekindle it



I just can't see the standoff lasting, Randi!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 8, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Ohh, what a good feeling, Randi.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see why they went that quickly! Those sound delicious.



Since EK asked and I love to blab:

They were fab and easy! The icing was just scalded sugar and milk and vanilla with the juice of a couple limes (well strained), and the cake was:

Ingredients:
1 cup ground poppy seed
1 cup milk
1 cup butter
2 cups sugar
3 eggs, separated
2 cups flour
1/2 tsp. salt
2 1/2 tsp. double-action baking powder
2 tsp. vanilla extract
powdered sugar
the juice of four or five limes

Directions:
Put poppy seed in milk, bring to a boil, and set it aside for 1 hour.Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Cream butter and sugar together. Beat in egg yolks. Add poppy seed-milk mixture. Sift flour, salt, and baking powder; stir into dough. Beat whites of eggs until stiff, and fold into dough with vanilla. Grease a large loaf pan with butter or margarine. Mix in lime juice. Sprinkle flour over sides, fill pan, and bake approximately 1 hour. If it springs back when touched with a finger and if a toothpick inserted in the middle comes out clean, the cake is ready. Invert it over a rack to cool. Just before serving, sprinkle powdered sugar on top.Note: To make cupcakes from this dough, bake in buttered and floured muffin tins for about 25 minutes.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 8, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Since EK asked and I love to blab:
> 
> They were fab and easy! The icing was just scalded sugar and milk and vanilla with the juice of a couple limes (well strained), and the cake was:
> 
> ...



I could kiss you for this! Thanks TSL!


----------



## out.of.habit (May 9, 2008)

I hate it when you make some mac and cheese spirals, and they're gone in about an eighth of the time it took to make them. I'm typing to slow myself down!

eta: and they're just perfect!

eata: and they're gone.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (May 9, 2008)

^ IC I love spirals so much more than regular macaroni and know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 9, 2008)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> ^ IC I love spirals so much more than regular macaroni and know exactly what you're talking about.



I knew you would. :wubu:


----------



## out.of.habit (May 9, 2008)

IC that I am a bottomless pit today. I've also burned my mouth twice! lol


----------



## Kimberleigh (May 9, 2008)

I'm craving, and I mean *craving* onion rings. The only thing that's close in the cupboard is those French's deep fried things that go on green bean casserole. I've already had a handful....


----------



## LJ Rock (May 9, 2008)

Kimberleigh said:


> ....The only thing that's close in the cupboard is those French's deep fried things that go on green bean casserole. I've already had a handful....



Wow, I haven't seen those in ages! I might have to see if I can find myself a can now. :eat2:


----------



## Brandi (May 10, 2008)

I'm craving Outback Steakhouse's blossoming onion..and that dip...I found the recipe, I am making it tonight!!!!


----------



## butch (May 10, 2008)

IC that I am perplexed by something. Have any of you seen the latest KFC commercial, for their 99 cent snackers? 2 guys and a girl, talking about a dollar found under the couch and how a dollar does indeed buy something nowadays, a KFC small chicken sandwich, aka 'the snacker.' 

Thats not what perplexes me. What is odd about the commercial is, the second to last static shot of the row of 4 snacker sandwiches has a not so subliminal image in it. The first snacker in the row of 4 has shreds of lettuce spilling out from under the bun, and one of the shreds of lettuce is actually a tiny image of a dollar bill.

Its odd.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (May 10, 2008)

butch said:


> IC that I am perplexed by something. Have any of you seen the latest KFC commercial, for their 99 cent snackers? 2 guys and a girl, talking about a dollar found under the couch and how a dollar does indeed buy something nowadays, a KFC small chicken sandwich, aka 'the snacker.'
> 
> Thats not what perplexes me. What is odd about the commercial is, the second to last static shot of the row of 4 snacker sandwiches has a not so subliminal image in it. The first snacker in the row of 4 has shreds of lettuce spilling out from under the bun, and one of the shreds of lettuce is actually a tiny image of a dollar bill.
> 
> Its odd.



What gets me about those commercials is that the dollar bill isn't going to buy anyone a snacker unless you also come across $.07 in your ashtray for tax


----------



## MissToodles (May 10, 2008)

Wow, I never noticed. I tend to mute the tv during commercial breaks.

I found it on youtube.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=2jEVJGbu7_E


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 10, 2008)

I'm at that point of getting over a stomach bug where I'm still very nauseous but getting hungrier and hungrier (haven't eaten more than 1k calories since Tues nite). Even as my stomach is flipping over I'm having visions of a super toasted extra mayo crispy bacon BLT with crisp lettuce and perfectly sliced tomatoes. With seasoned fries with a side of cheese, bbQ sauce, and ketchup. And I don't even eat bacon!

Seriously, strongest food craving ever. DO WANT.


----------



## Friday (May 11, 2008)

Stop that! I just ate and now I want a BLT.


----------



## MissToodles (May 11, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm at that point of getting over a stomach bug where I'm still very nauseous but getting hungrier and hungrier (haven't eaten more than 1k calories since Tues nite). Even as my stomach is flipping over I'm having visions of a super toasted extra mayo crispy bacon BLT with crisp lettuce and perfectly sliced tomatoes. With seasoned fries with a side of cheese, bbQ sauce, and ketchup. And I don't even eat bacon!
> 
> Seriously, strongest food craving ever. DO WANT.



The morningstar veggie bacon is actually quite tasty. This is from someone who likes real bacon. Although, $4 for a box,I don't like that part.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 11, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> The morningstar veggie bacon is actually quite tasty. This is from someone who likes real bacon. Although, $4 for a box,I don't like that part.



Thanks toods, I've never tried it on the assumption that you can't fake bacon. But, this is a craving that needs to be met, so morningstar farms my just be up to bat pretty soon.


----------



## Gingembre (May 15, 2008)

IC that after eating well (as in, doing proper cooking not just eating pasta and sauce from a jar!) and healthily for the past week or so, I've just eaten a cornish pasty and a whole packet ("roll"?) of oreos for dinner..........I feel really sick!


----------



## Paquito (May 15, 2008)

IC that sometimes the beauty of Ramen noodles just hits the spot better than anything else :eat2:


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 6, 2008)

My new job is located near a million yummy restaurants. My lunch is an hour long. Must not blow salary on lunch everyday...especially at the Japanese riceball place.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 6, 2008)

IC I get such great pleasure from grocery shopping...it makes me so happy, especially if I go first thing in the morning when it's not too crowded - just me, music and all that beautiful, beautiful food.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jun 6, 2008)

my random thought right now (and confession) is its friday so ive ordered 3 pizza mia's for $5 each...and it just got here so MOVIE NIGHT!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 10, 2008)

IC the Scot blood in me has always been ashamed that the idea of haggis was repulsive to me, even though I had only tried one small bite of it in my lifetime. My life was changed this weekend when my sister forced this on me:







I'm in love! It tastes like a good braunschweiger, which is one of my favorites! I got several cans this weekend and am looking forward to making a meal of them! I also got some cans of beef haggis, irish stew and whiskey cake...and have a new-found love of Irn Bru, Scotland's "other national drink". 

Katy, m'dear....you were right! :bow:


----------



## LJ Rock (Jun 10, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> The morningstar veggie bacon is actually quite tasty. This is from someone who likes real bacon. Although, $4 for a box,I don't like that part.





activistfatgirl said:


> Thanks toods, I've never tried it on the assumption that you can't fake bacon. But, this is a craving that needs to be met, so morningstar farms my just be up to bat pretty soon.



Lately I've been buying turkey bacon. It's much lighter and leaner than regular bacon and a lot more reasonably priced than the Morning Star Farms stuff (I buy the store brand turkey bacon and it's still only like $2 a pack.) And you know what, I actually really like the flavor of it... I was _raised_ on real bacon, but now I think I like the taste of turkey bacon more than pork.


----------



## Brandi (Jun 14, 2008)

I tried this the other day, and have to fight the urge to make it daily..lol

Apple fritters

Ingredients:

1 cup sifted all-purpose flour
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 egg, beaten
1/3 cup milk
1 tablespoon melted shortening
2 large apples (I've used firm peaches and strawberries)
oil for deep frying

Preparation:
Sift together flour, baking powder, sugar, and salt. Combine egg and milk; add to flour mixture; beat until smooth. Add shortening and mix well. Peel and core apples; cut into 8 wedges. Dip apple wedges into batter and fry in 370° oil for about 4 minutes, or until brown...then tope with tons of ice cream and whipped cream...OR mix caramel and cream cheese together and dip!

I may make these for dessert instead of the shortbread with peanut butter cups and reese's pieces OR make both...and not bake all week lmao!!!


----------



## jamie (Jun 20, 2008)

I like basil.


This confession comes as a huge shock to me as I have always thought that I loathed the stuff....but it has grown on me. (Well not literally, that would be scary)

I think it was the use in Vietnamese food where I first thought it might not be as bad as I thought - but I find here lately that the smell and the flavor are fairly intoxicating.

Last night we made a fresh mozzarella, heirloom tomato, basil and olive oil salad and it gave me the shivers. Such a clean, fresh, bright and summery party in my mouth.

I am not budging on melons  But I am officially giving up my utter hatred for basil.


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 20, 2008)

IC my love of Rachel Ray has been diminishing lately, and I also confess that I blame the evoo haters of this board--you know who you are!!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 20, 2008)

jamie said:


> I like basil.
> 
> 
> This confession comes as a huge shock to me as I have always thought that I loathed the stuff....but it has grown on me. (Well not literally, that would be scary)
> ...



That salad sounds so good, Jamie! I'm glad you've taken a liking to the cute lil herb.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 20, 2008)

When I was in Spain, I had a very similar salad - only instead of olive oil, it was balsamic vinegar on it. Try it sometime - it's heavenly.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 20, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> When I was in Spain, I had a very similar salad - only instead of olive oil, it was balsamic vinegar on it. Try it sometime - it's heavenly.



I like to take the tomatoes I get from our farmer's market and put a bit of salt and pepper on them as well as balsamic vinegar -- it's one of my fave dressings and has so many uses. I use it on meats, veggies, fruits, even icecream...just delicious.


----------



## Brandi (Jul 5, 2008)

I had a funnel cake yesterday at Wonderland, but had to share it...lol So I found the recipe, and one day this week...I'm making one in secret - you know when my daughter is asleep and eating all to myself...greedy mommy eh!

*Funnel Cake*

INGREDIENTS
	3 eggs 
	2 cups milk 
	1/4 cup white sugar 
	3 2/3 cups all-purpose flour 
	1/2 teaspoon salt 
	2 teaspoons baking powder 

DIRECTIONS
1. In a medium bowl, mix salt, baking powder, and half of the flour. Set aside. 
2. In a large bowl, cream eggs, sugar and milk. Add flour mixture and beat until smooth. Continue to add remaining flour, but use only enough to achieve desired consistency. Batter will be thin enough to run through a funnel. 
3. In an eight inch skillet, heat the oil to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). 
4. Put your finger over the bottom opening of the funnel, and fill the funnel with a generous 1/2 cup of the batter. Hold the funnel close to the surface of the oil, and release the batter into the oil while making a circular motion. Fry until golden brown. Use tongs and wide spatula to turn the cake over carefully. Fry the second side one minute. Drain on paper towels, and sprinkle with sifted confectioners' sugar or cinnamon sugar. *Strawberry topping and vanilla ice cream on mine!!*:eat1::eat1::eat1:

Strawberry Topping

INGREDIENTS
	1 pint strawberries, cleaned and stemmed 
	1/3 cup white sugar 
	1 teaspoon vanilla 

DIRECTIONS
1. Cut about 1/3 of the strawberries in half. In a saucepan over medium high heat, combine strawberries, sugar and vanilla. Cook, stirring occasionally, until sauce thickens, about 5 minutes. Remove from heat. In a blender, puree about 1/3 of sauce, then mix back into remainder. Store in refrigerator.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2008)

After reading through the thread about Ice Cubes chocolates, I wanted to try to find some of the tasty morsels. My little hometown is very limited in selection of candy, but I did find a new Hershey product called "Bliss". I picked the milk chocolates with a meltaway center. MMMmmmmm! Not the same taste as Ice Cubes, but they were creamy, soft and soooo gooood! I had to stop myself from consuming the entire bag in one sitting. 

~Punkin


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 5, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> After reading through the thread about Ice Cubes chocolates, I wanted to try to find some of the tasty morsels. My little hometown is very limited in selection of candy, but I did find a new Hershey product called "Bliss". I picked the milk chocolates with a meltaway center. MMMmmmmm! Not the same taste as Ice Cubes, but they were creamy, soft and soooo gooood! I had to stop myself from consuming the entire bag in one sitting.
> 
> ~Punkin



You can still get Ice Cubes (on eBay and other places online) and I have...but either they have changed, or my memory of them is not accurate. They were ok tho...


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 7, 2008)

IC I've been missing the Foodee Board lately. I haven't been posting a lot, and I've been thinking about how much fun you all are in here. :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 7, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> After reading through the thread about Ice Cubes chocolates, I wanted to try to find some of the tasty morsels. My little hometown is very limited in selection of candy, but I did find a new Hershey product called "Bliss". I picked the milk chocolates with a meltaway center. MMMmmmmm! Not the same taste as Ice Cubes, but they were creamy, soft and soooo gooood! I had to stop myself from consuming the entire bag in one sitting.
> 
> ~Punkin



I love Bliss!! I used them as part of my wedding favors as well as kisses..I thought it was appropriate. :wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 7, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> IC I've been missing the Foodee Board lately. I haven't been posting a lot, and I've been thinking about how much fun you all are in here. :wubu:



Everyone loves the cute, safe li'l Foodee Board  Come play with us, B!


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 10, 2008)

I hit two mr. softee trucks in one day. got the same from both trucks--a vanilla cone with that ridiculous cherry dip. Was it good? Yes, it hit the spot especially it was hot and really humid. But my stomach never reacts well when I eat a lots of dairy. I need to pack some lactaid with me.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 12, 2008)

A couple random thoughts - 

Has anyone else noticed how small the Big Mac is these days? I think they recently down sized it again when they did this buy one Big Mac Meal get a second Big Mac for $.45. The box is new and smaller, the burgers, quite weeeeeeeee.

Last night I bought some Bryer's Chocolate Cherry "Overload" ice cream. I thought I bought ice cream anyway. I just noticed today in the fine print description it says it is a "frozen dairy dessert". It only has three grams of fat per serving. When I ate some last night, I noted it wasn't as good as I thought it would be and seriously reminded me of the Healthy Choice cherry chocolate chip frozen dessert of my dieting days. No where on the Bryer's package does it say light ice cream, reduced fat or whatever. I thought with the name and "Overload" in crazy, big letters I was buying the full fat, full of chocolate and cherries ice cream experience. That's what I wanted and definitely not what I got. There is plenty of chocolate and cherries and had I been looking for a light ice cream, this would be a great choice. Also, when did they do away with the half gallon container? This was much smaller at the same price or higher than the half gallon. Poo on Bryer's.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 12, 2008)

I had a coupon and they were on sale, but IC that fruity Cheerios are NO substitute for Fruity Pebbles. 

.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 12, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> I had a coupon and they were on sale, but IC that fruity Cheerios are NO substitute for Fruity Pebbles.
> 
> .



I did the same thing, I bought fruity Cheerios because I had a coupon. Yuck, they were nasty, 
I love all the other Cheerios flavors so I was surprised they were so bad.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> A couple random thoughts -
> 
> Last night I bought some Bryer's Chocolate Cherry "Overload" ice cream. I thought I bought ice cream anyway. I just noticed today in the fine print description it says it is a "frozen dairy dessert". Also, when did they do away with the half gallon container? This was much smaller at the same price or higher than the half gallon. Poo on Bryer's.



Hubby and I were going to buy some Bluebell Ice Cream last weekend. I was looking over all the flavors and trying to decide which I would try, when I finally noted the pricetag! OMG! The price of premium Ice Cream has increased by nearly $3.00! I decided we didn't have to have ice cream after all. The price hike on everything has really placed a damper on my foodee enjoyment! 

~Punkin


----------



## Peter the Eater (Jul 13, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hubby and I were going to buy some Bluebell Ice Cream last weekend. I was looking over all the flavors and trying to decide which I would try, when I finally noted the pricetag! OMG! The price of premium Ice Cream has increased by nearly $3.00! I decided we didn't have to have ice cream after all. The price hike on everything has really placed a damper on my foodee enjoyment!
> 
> ~Punkin



Yeah, I only get Blue Bell when it is on sale. Dreyers is pretty good though, even though they are downsizing their containers. They are down to 1.5 Quarts now. I should seriously sit down and do the math to see if it actually is a better deal than blue bell.

On a separate note, has anyone had the Blue Bell Southern Blackberry cobbler ice cream? It is amazing.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 14, 2008)

Peter the Eater said:


> On a separate note, has anyone had the Blue Bell Southern Blackberry cobbler ice cream? It is amazing.




Oh, that was one of the flavors I was considering until I saw it cost $6.50! :doh:


----------



## Brandi (Jul 15, 2008)

I walked into the daycare class, and watch the children eat. I get EXTREME pleasure when they make those happy sounds when they eat...and when they lick their plate...it's like I won a million bucks!!!

Today was chicken stew over creamy mashed potatoes....nothing left over


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 16, 2008)

I wasn't sure if this merited it's own thread or not, but I'm pretty sure most of you read this thread anyway. Also not sure if it's Foodee worthy, but I'll let you be the judge!

Gwydion sent me a link yesterday for 5-Minute Chocolate Cake.

Yes. 5 minutes. Crazy. The recipe?

4 Tbsp Cake Flour
4 Tbsp Sugar
2 Tbsp Cocoa
1 Egg
3 Tbsp Milk
3 Tbsp Oil

Mix flour, sugar, and cocoa in mug.
Add egg, then milk and oil. Mix well.
Microwave on high for 3 minutes.
Wait until cake stops rising and then remove, and plate.

My thoughts? First, don't use whole wheat flour. It was a bad idea. Second, I question how long I ought to microwave it. I have a 2-year old microwave, pretty standard, and the cake collapses on itself about 2:43. Third, you should probably use actual cake flour, as all-purpose wasn't spectacular either. But it was ok. Not sure I'm going to be craving it. But I will try again, in the name of science!

Alright. I'm going to go try it microwaved a little less. Will report back.



eta: Reporting back. Still a weird texture. Used bread flour this time (I have everything but cake flour apparently.) Definitely wouldn't challenge Bobby Flay to a throwdown with this recipe. Not thrilled. Not really repulsed either. Eh.


----------



## SummerG (Jul 16, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> I wasn't sure if this merited it's own thread*snipped to high heaven*



This totally reminded me of a microwave cake i had to make for home-ec class many years ago. I think the best option for microwave cake is to add hot fudge and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 16, 2008)

SummerG said:


> This totally reminded me of a microwave cake i had to make for home-ec class many years ago. I think the best option for microwave cake is to add hot fudge and vanilla ice cream.



Smart girl! I knew it was missing something. And by something, I mean everything.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 21, 2008)

I am easily influenced, when it comes to food. I dreamed of sesame chicken last night, so we had to eat lunch at China Star! 

Afterwards, we did our grocery shopping and I finally satisfied my carrot cake craving by purchasing a box of 4 slices of carrot cake. The cake was good, frosting was too sweet and not enough cream cheese. Darn!

We were craving ice cream, so we decided to breakdown and purchase the Blue Bell Southern Blackerry Cobbler. It was $2.00 cheaper in Abilene than at our local grocery store! So, the lower price justified the purchase. LOL! By the way, the ice cream is wonderful!

~Punkin


----------



## Brandi (Jul 21, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> I wasn't sure if this merited it's own thread or not, but I'm pretty sure most of you read this thread anyway. Also not sure if it's Foodee worthy, but I'll let you be the judge!
> 
> Gwydion sent me a link yesterday for 5-Minute Chocolate Cake.
> 
> ...




Geez I just posted this recipe in the single serving cupcake. I'm sorry!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 21, 2008)

Brandi said:


> Geez I just posted this recipe in the single serving cupcake. I'm sorry!



No worries! I'm hoping someone has better luck with it than I did! It's very possible that it is me, and not the cake that is the issue.  lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 21, 2008)

IC I saw a license plate on the way home that said "FOOD1E" and I couldn't help but wonder if it was someone here.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 24, 2008)

Someone help help! I've got the kettle on, and I can't decide between Peach Oolong (o.o.hlong?) and Earl Grey!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 24, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Someone help help! I've got the kettle on, and I can't decide between Peach Oolong (o.o.hlong?) and Earl Grey!



If I'm not too late: peach o.o.h.long.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 24, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> If I'm not too late: peach o.o.h.long.



Perfect timing! It's just starting to whistle. I knew I could count on you!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 25, 2008)

I confess that I am really annoyed. I am making my "famous" pasta salad tomorrow and one of the ingredients is red wine vinegar & oil salad dressing. So I stop at the store tonight after work to pick up all the ingredients, and there was none. I mean there was LITE. And there was balsamic. But no regular red wine vinegar & oil. 

Now I know I haven't made this for over 10 yrs...but did that dressing go out of style or something? I bought the lite. I also bought Newman's Own olive oil & vinegar. And I bought a bottle of just red wine vinegar. I have no idea what I will end up using.

I am pissed.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 25, 2008)

IC that this week I consumed a pound and a half of raw jalapenos and habaneros, which I tossed into everything I ate.

A pound and a half. People, I clearly have a love/hate relationship with the lining of my stomach.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 26, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> IC that this week I consumed a pound and a half of raw jalapenos and habaneros, which I tossed into everything I ate.
> 
> A pound and a half. People, I clearly have a love/hate relationship with the lining of my stomach.



um...there are worse after effects. we won't go into tmi territory here.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 27, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I confess that I am really annoyed. I am making my "famous" pasta salad tomorrow and one of the ingredients is red wine vinegar & oil salad dressing. So I stop at the store tonight after work to pick up all the ingredients, and there was none. I mean there was LITE. And there was balsamic. But no regular red wine vinegar & oil.
> 
> Now I know I haven't made this for over 10 yrs...but did that dressing go out of style or something? I bought the lite. I also bought Newman's Own olive oil & vinegar. And I bought a bottle of just red wine vinegar. I have no idea what I will end up using.
> 
> I am pissed.



Hi Randi, No that hasn't gone out of style, Red Wine Vinegar & Oil is my favorite dressing flavor. I know Kraft makes one and I think Wishbone does too. Don't worry about using the lite if you have to, it is just as good. You could mix your own too, My mom makes a great red wine vinegar dressing, she adds just a little bit of sugar. Here is a recipe for a dressing if you decide to make it yourself. I hope it helps and your pasta salad is a hit 
RED WINE VINEGAR DRESSING
Ingredients

* 2/3 cup extra virgin olive oil
* 1/3 cup red wine vinegar
* 1 clove garlic (crushed) ( you could leave out if you choose)
* 1/2 teaspoon salt
* 1/4 teaspoon fresh ground pepper
* 1 teaspoon sugar
Directions
1. place all ingredients in a cruet or a jar with a lid and cover.
2. shake well to mix all ingredients.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 1, 2008)

I spent a week in California. I stayed with one of my brothers, who lives just outside San Francisco. One of the things he wanted to do was to take us to House Of Prime Rib. He had been there a number of times, for business, as it is kind of one of those things some people want to do when they go to SF.

Well, after much anticipation, I found that, while the prime rib was pretty darned tasty ( they have one fish dish on the menu...it truly is all about prime rib ), it was not as fantastic as I hoped. The tableside dressing of the salad was funky and kind of cute, but the salad itself was so drenched that it was pretty limp. The prime rib I got was not the biggest cut with the bone, my sister got that one...she is a meat hound. The outside of mine was yummy..nice and salty. It came with a choice of creamed corn, or creamed spinach. I got the spinach, which was pretty good. Also, you get mashed pots, or a baked pot. I opted for a baked and they give you a 3 inch high mound of very fresh chives, so, that was fine. You also get a hunk of yorkshire pudding. 

I think my pr was $ 37. My sister ' kicked herself ' later that evening for not taking them up on the free extra slices of pr that they offered her...lol She had already eaten part of her daughters meat..and part of another brothers gf's meat....like I said...the woman can put it away. We did not have dessert, as it was the first brothers' birthday and we were going to have dessert back at his place.

The HOPR is not a place for a nice romantic dinner. It is noisy, with a mix of tourist and locals. The big old stainless meat carts navigate through tight places. My two year old nephew sent a young, uptight couple to demand a different table when he let out a high pitched squeal. He was just happy and the hipsters could not handle that

So...it was ok....I don't know that I need to ever go back....I might just stop by for a hunk of medium rare prime rib...picked up curbside.


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 1, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...............prime rib


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 1, 2008)

Along a similar vein as Mossy's confession...

A coworker had a $50 gift card to Fleming's steakhouse to give away. I took it, expecting maybe to have to pay $50/75 on top of that. I looked online, but their menu didn't have prices. The food looked excellent, though! So we get there and order what we want, and (totally contrary to my usual frugal [okay, cheap] nature) I didn't pay attention to prices b/c I figured I was going to allow myself this little splurge. 

Well, the food was disappointingly bland (it really was), and AFTER the $50 gift card, I STILL had to pay $165! Yes, that included a 20% tip, but GEEZ. OUCH. If the food had been exquisitely amazing, I'd probably be less resentful, but since it was mediocre, no WAY are we ever going back there!

ETA: I had one glass of wine, my mom had none. We split an appetizer and a dessert. And it was STILL that much!


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 1, 2008)

A Korean fried chicken place opened in my neighborhood and I still can't eat fried foods. Should I risk nausea? hmmmm...
http://www.bbqchickenusa.com/home.html


----------



## Chef (Aug 2, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Along a similar vein as Mossy's confession...
> 
> A coworker had a $50 gift card to Fleming's steakhouse to give away. I took it, expecting maybe to have to pay $50/75 on top of that. I looked online, but their menu didn't have prices. The food looked excellent, though! So we get there and order what we want, and (totally contrary to my usual frugal [okay, cheap] nature) I didn't pay attention to prices b/c I figured I was going to allow myself this little splurge.
> 
> ...



I've had similar experiences with Morton's and Ruth Chris. I've had better tasting steaks at diners and dives. Okay.. so Ruth Chris can serve up a 2 inch thick rib eye, but I have to get it black and blue for it to have any flavor.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 2, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> A Korean fried chicken place opened in my neighborhood and I still can't eat fried foods. Should I risk nausea? hmmmm...
> http://www.bbqchickenusa.com/home.html




Why can't you have fried foods? I just found out I couldn't either omg it's hard


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 2, 2008)

Brandi said:


> Why can't you have fried foods? I just found out I couldn't either omg it's hard



I had my gallbladder removed in March, but I still can't handle high fat things without getting sick. I do love me some fried chicken, especially with pms-cravings. I think I'll have one piece (so hard not to have more than one!) and see what happens.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 2, 2008)

Chef said:


> I've had similar experiences with Morton's and Ruth Chris. I've had better tasting steaks at diners and dives. Okay.. so Ruth Chris can serve up a 2 inch thick rib eye, but I have to get it black and blue for it to have any flavor.



That's funny because I was going to say that she should have just gone to Ruth's Chris LOL. I LOVE it there! My hubby and I have been taking advantage of their "two dine for $89" specials. So worth it :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I'll just stick to Carrabba's Filet Bryan! So much tastier, melt-in-your mouth delicious, and much cheaper!


----------



## Brandi (Aug 2, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I had my gallbladder removed in March, but I still can't handle high fat things without getting sick. I do love me some fried chicken, especially with pms-cravings. I think I'll have one piece (so hard not to have more than one!) and see what happens.



My gallbladder exploded just as they were about to remove it...I was 15...and I'm 33 now...and it's causing problems now for me. I can't even handle the smell of oil...or when driving by fast food restaurants makes my tummy upset. I have good days...and bad ones..just lately it's more bad. I've been craving my homemade spring rolls...but have to wait until my tummy is a little more settled


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 6, 2008)

IC that I've been CRAVING an everything bagel with smoked salmon, cream cheese, and red onions from Russ&Daughters. SO GOOD. Take the best smoked fish you've ever eaten and make it a billion times more flavorful and delicate. YUM. Plus their smoked/stuffed whitefish. I think I'm going to die! 

http://www.russanddaughters.com/pr_salmon.html


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 10, 2008)

IC I had NO business watching BBQ Paradise earlier this evening -- all of the smoked, falling-off-the-bone goodness really made me drool. In a way, it's a sort of mind f--k, because there is no way I can drive to Memphis right now and get some of Neely's famous BBQ spaghetti, but I'd sure give half of my closet for it though. :blush:

Need to see if they ship around the country...


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 13, 2008)

IC that I've become addicted to Gorton's Herb & Garlic Fish Fillets. They are SOOOOO freaking delicous!! 

Today I went to look up a pic to show you all and the website is AWESOME!! They have all these great recipes and ideas! 

I know I should be completely ashamed that I live in Rhode Island and buy Gortons frozen fish LOL..but it's delicious!

www.gortons.com GO!


----------



## Brandi (Aug 16, 2008)

right now I'm having a love affair...and omg it's sooo good...

I am presently eating a big cadbury UK dairy milk bar...omg


----------



## Brandi (Aug 16, 2008)

Since I now know about the macro function on my cam...I feel like takin' pics of crispy chicken skin for SVS as a thank you hehehehe


----------



## Brandi (Aug 16, 2008)

I must admit with my new way of eating, I do have alot more energy. I mean I just steam cleaned my walls, doors, cabinets and floors but now I want to die as well lmao


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2008)

Brandi said:


> Since I now know about the macro function on my cam...I feel like takin' pics of crispy chicken skin for SVS as a thank you hehehehe



How is taking pictures to TORTURE me a way of thanking me??????

p.s. please DO take those pics. I love delicious torture.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 16, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> How is taking pictures to TORTURE me a way of thanking me??????
> 
> p.s. please DO take those pics. I love delicious torture.



hehehe it's not torture, it's love lmao!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 16, 2008)

Brandi said:


> hehehe it's not torture, it's love lmao!



when you're right - you're right


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 17, 2008)

Our grocery store shopping was a bit more difficult than usual. I've made a decision to eat more fruit and veggies and I had a difficult time keeping the cart from making a pass down the cookies and crackers aisle as well as the chips aisle. The only thing that kept me from going crazy was the knowledge that hubby had baked a spice cake right before we left and it was at home cooling and waiting to be frosted when we got home.

~Punkin


----------



## Brandi (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm ashamed to admit this...but, I went to 5 different stores looking for klondike heath bars...and you know what...freaking canada does not have them...wtf...so for about 10 minutes I thought bad thoughts..lol then my sister suggested to travel to buffalo...and get it..before I drive her nuts lmao!
Obviously it would be a cheat day!! lmao!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 18, 2008)

IC that while Fiber 1 Oats & Chocolate bars are delicious, the after effects are not very pleasant. (if you're confused by this, just think "too much fiber"...)


----------



## Brandi (Aug 18, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that while Fiber 1 Oats & Chocolate bars are delicious, the after effects are not very pleasant. (if you're confused by this, just think "too much fiber"...)



lol omg I love these bars!! No after effects here!!


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 18, 2008)

Brandi said:


> lol omg I love these bars!! No after effects here!!



I am SO jealous of you!! LOL


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 20, 2008)

I have a weakness for cheap, greasy "Chinese" food. I discovered this place in Manhattan that certainly fits the bill. Your choice of five items for $5 dollars. I had chicken fried rice, a block of tofu in a brown sauce, spare ribs, general tso's chicken (my fave) and some type of pork with bok choy. You're certainly not getting the best quality ingredients, but I don't care. It fulfilled my monthly dose of msg that my body requires. Plus they have a fay da bakery up front that serves bubble tea. The only complaint? You can get the same pastries for about half price in Chinatown, but who really cares?


----------



## Brandi (Aug 28, 2008)

Right now I'm totally obsessed with brie cheese. Melted - with "fried" greek pitas or just in between a tortilla - toasted. lol


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that while Fiber 1 Oats & Chocolate bars are delicious, the after effects are not very pleasant. (if you're confused by this, just think "too much fiber"...)



I actually did a survey of these bars before they came out. Of course the box was unbranded but once they came out, I knew exactly what they were.
My comments were exactly what you said, these bars are absolutely delicious, however, you may want to place a tasteful warning on the box about the activity that will be caused by the fiber. 
I would not suggest eating these for the first time while not at home. Too bad we can't use the results of these to fuel our cars.


----------



## Cors (Sep 6, 2008)

Craving sliced bananas, walnuts and Nutella on hot wheat toast or in a crepe with whipped cream. ;O


----------



## Frankie (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes, they are very delicious - so delicious that I once scarfed up an entire two boxes of them during the course of an evening. That's 350% of your daily fiber needs consumed in a few hours. I don't need to tell you what a mistake that was. I spent 48 hours feeling quite repentent. Binge eating is blind, I tell you.



goofy girl said:


> IC that while Fiber 1 Oats & Chocolate bars are delicious, the after effects are not very pleasant. (if you're confused by this, just think "too much fiber"...)


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 6, 2008)

I've had a package of Double Stuf Oreos in my cabinet for a good week and a half, and I just opened them today.

<turns in fat girl membership card>


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 6, 2008)

Right now I'm craving toffee-covered peanuts. I'm not talking those yucky, stale ones you get in convenience stores, but something really gourmet and YUM!

Now...where to find them...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 6, 2008)

I love this time of year because it is the only time I can find Brach's Mellowcreme Halloween Assortment. Hubby saw the two bags I'd purchased and asked if they were for work - I said "Nope, they're for me!"


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 7, 2008)

Cors said:


> Craving sliced bananas, walnuts and Nutella on hot wheat toast or in a crepe with whipped cream. ;O



Welcome to Dimensions! And that sounds really really good!




Sweet Tooth said:


> I've had a package of Double Stuf Oreos in my cabinet for a good week and a half, and I just opened them today.
> 
> <turns in fat girl membership card>



Naw, I hoard things a lot...knowing if I eat them...they'll be gone. And my fat girl card is in good standing. You can keep yours


----------



## Brandi (Sep 11, 2008)

I know some of you may freak out that I'm thinking about Christmas baking now...lmao! BUT I found a really cool website http://www.northpole.com/Kitchen/Cookbook/


----------



## SparklingBBW (Sep 11, 2008)

Did all of you Hydrox lovers get a Hydrox fix? Are they still out in stores? I never enjoyed them but I understand being disappointed when something you do love is taken off the market or changed. 

Which reminds me of Homemade brand Pumpkin ice cream which comes out in the fall and I'm anxiously awaiting it! Only last year, they changed it to pumpkin PIE icecream, so now I end up having to eat around the effin graham-cracker bits! Oh well, the pumpkin part is da bomb!!!! 

Also looking forward to pumpkin bread with cream cheese icing. Yummy! :eat1:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 11, 2008)

Gena, you MUST tell me where I can buy either or both of these things! :eat2:


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2008)

IC I've been eating pecan halves dipped in buttercream frosting as a snack for the last 3 nights. SO good!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Sep 11, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Gena, you MUST tell me where I can buy either or both of these things! :eat2:



As you wish! 

1. Hydrox -- Made by Kellogg company, should be in stores now. 

2. Pumpkin pie ice cream: http://www.udfinc.com/homemade_brand/products/special.asp Should also be in stores now (I know where I'm going tomorrow lol). Following the link, there is also a section on "where to find" that includes Virginny  

3. Pumpkin bread -- I find it at the grocery store bakery section or Bob Evans and also pick up the icing at the grocery store  

Happy munching!


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 11, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> Did all of you Hydrox lovers get a Hydrox fix? Are they still out in stores? I never enjoyed them but I understand being disappointed when something you do love is taken off the market or changed.
> 
> Which reminds me of Homemade brand Pumpkin ice cream which comes out in the fall and I'm anxiously awaiting it! Only last year, they changed it to pumpkin PIE icecream, so now I end up having to eat around the effin graham-cracker bits! Oh well, the pumpkin part is da bomb!!!!
> 
> Also looking forward to pumpkin bread with cream cheese icing. Yummy! :eat1:



I've purchased 4 packages of Hydrox over the last two weeks. I got them for hubby, and he told me no more for a while LOL..he can't stop once he starts! LOL They're so good with ice cold milk :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 11, 2008)

Ashley said:


> IC I've been eating pecan halves dipped in buttercream frosting as a snack for the last 3 nights. SO good!



canned buttercream? fresh? do tell! Sounds like salty sweet yumminess.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 11, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> As you wish!
> 
> 1. Hydrox -- Made by Kellogg company, should be in stores now.
> 
> ...


Gena, you are my HERO. :wubu: lol. I am so excited that there's one place local to me! I love, love, love pumpkin, especially pumpkin pie! (Though pumpkin chiffon is my ultimate favorite!) Several years of my life, I have requested a pumpkin chiffon pie in place of a birthday cake, if that gives you any perspective. LOL. 

Thank you thank you thank you - I smell a new addiction on the horizon.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 11, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> canned buttercream? fresh? do tell! Sounds like salty sweet yumminess.



I love when Randi asks my questions for me.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 11, 2008)

Wait - you mean frosting doesn't just come in little round canisters???


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 11, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wait - you mean frosting doesn't just come in little round canisters???



yes, of course it does, for the very impatient among us


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> canned buttercream? fresh? do tell! Sounds like salty sweet yumminess.



Fresh! But canned will do in a pinch. 

Seriously, it's the best, easiest dessert snack ever.

ETA: Sometimes I add a dribble of rum flavoring to the frosting and stir it in before dipping. So good!


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 11, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Fresh! But canned will do in a pinch.
> 
> Seriously, it's the best, easiest dessert snack ever.



More questions!

Did you make the frosting at home? Or do you live in one of those amazing metro areas where they will deliver just about anything at any time? 

ARIS! Do they have buttercream delivery in NYC?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 11, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> More questions!
> 
> Did you make the frosting at home? Or do you live in one of those amazing metro areas where they will deliver just about anything at any time?
> 
> ARIS! Do they have buttercream delivery in NYC?


If they do...Aris is going to need to scoot on over, because I am moving to DC! lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 11, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Fresh! But canned will do in a pinch.
> 
> Seriously, it's the best, easiest dessert snack ever.
> 
> ETA: Sometimes I add a dribble of rum flavoring to the frosting and stir it in before dipping. So good!



YOU MADE FROSTING??? OK, you are my kinda girl. Was it quick and easy?


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 12, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> More questions!
> 
> Did you make the frosting at home? Or do you live in one of those amazing metro areas where they will deliver just about anything at any time?
> 
> ARIS! Do they have buttercream delivery in NYC?



I can vouch for the fact that yes, they do deliver buttercream in NYC. Up to midnight so far as I know. Aris may have other connections!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 12, 2008)

What?!?! 

Okay, I need to rethink my living location ASAP.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 12, 2008)

Swiss cheese is just not a good cheese.


----------



## out.of.habit (Sep 12, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I can vouch for the fact that yes, they do deliver buttercream in NYC. Up to midnight so far as I know. Aris may have other connections!



GAH. Well that's effing spectacular. Delivery radius doesn't extend, say, to a three hour drive, does it?



BigBeautifulMe said:


> What?!?!
> 
> Okay, I need to rethink my living location ASAP.



Me tooooo. Buttercream is definitely a good reason to move.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 12, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Swiss cheese is just not a good cheese.



Any reason for this statement? I've actually eaten some really good Swiss cheese. 

~Punkin


----------



## MLadyJ (Sep 12, 2008)

I :wubu:good swiss cheese.

My confession however is that I ate a rather large peice of a homemade apple tart for breakfast...and I'm thinking of having more...


----------



## mossystate (Sep 12, 2008)

I've had ' good ' Swiss cheese. It still made me shudder. Oh, and, those holes are just another way food manufacturers are reducing the amount of product, but still charging the same price.hehe..


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 12, 2008)

IC that a friend and I had some delicious dessert at the street fair near my place last night... some fried dough, a caramel apple, chocolate covered mashmallows, and a cannoli. Yum! 

However, now that I've sampled the goods, I want this fair to go away! IC again that I'm very happy it's raining. Sorry merchants, but I like to be able to walk down the street!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 12, 2008)

I confess...i've spent too much money on eating out lately...and the sad thing is...im totally broke for a while, so cant go buy more good food stuffs that I want to eat


----------



## Ash (Sep 12, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> YOU MADE FROSTING??? OK, you are my kinda girl. Was it quick and easy?



I didn't know that frosting came in a little white tub until I was 16. Before that, it was always, always homemade. My grandmother would roll over in her grave if she knew that I sometimes buy frosting instead of making it myself. 

It's SO easy. Butter, confectioner's sugar, a little bit of milk, and vanilla extract (real stuff, not imitation).


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 12, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I didn't know that frosting came in a little white tub until I was 16. Before that, it was always, always homemade. My grandmother would roll over in her grave if she knew that I sometimes buy frosting instead of making it myself.
> 
> It's SO easy. Butter, confectioner's sugar, a little bit of milk, and vanilla extract (real stuff, not imitation).



Mine was always homemade, too. Still is  And it's ridiculously easy and not expensive at all-probably less expensive since most people already have milk and butter, and you get several uses out of the vanilla, the sugar costs like $.79??- ..plus it just tastes SOOOO much better


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 12, 2008)

Really? I didn't know it was that easy! Off to google buttercream recipes now.  Thanks for the inspiration, Ashley!


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 13, 2008)

If I had a large bag of peanut butter M&M's I would eat them all in one sitting. SERIOUSLY!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Sep 13, 2008)

I went to the UDF today specifically to get the punkin pie ice cream and they did not have it!!!!! I'm srsly disappointed. Hope you have better luck Ginny! (Here's hoping that I just hit the store too early in September). 

Gena (making due with the MCC)

.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Sep 13, 2008)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I've had a package of Double Stuf Oreos in my cabinet for a good week and a half, and I just opened them today.
> 
> <turns in fat girl membership card>



Is it me or did you notice that the double stuff oreos aren't "double stuffed" like they used to be?? I bought a bag last week and when we opened them they looked like normal oreos. I was sooo disappointed! I'm hoping that it was just the bag I bought, but I have a feeling the economy is starting to show it's true colors in terms of food! *sigh*


----------



## Brandi (Sep 14, 2008)

I ate the last sugar cookie that my daughter wanted...lmao! I told her the dog ate it lmao! She gave the dog a lecture, saying she was selfish pig. OMG she was really saying that to me....I'm making cookies tonight for her lmao! GUILTY!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm currently addicted to orange-flavored Craisins. 


Can one get sick from eating too many cranberries?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Gena, you are my HERO. :wubu: lol. I am so excited that there's one place local to me! I love, love, love pumpkin, especially pumpkin pie! (Though pumpkin chiffon is my ultimate favorite!) Several years of my life, I have requested a pumpkin chiffon pie in place of a birthday cake, if that gives you any perspective. LOL.
> 
> Thank you thank you thank you - I smell a new addiction on the horizon.



Ginny - have you ever tried Paula Deen's Pumpkin Gooey Cake? It sounds like you would really like it. It is very easy to make. The recipe is on the Food Network site, and I have it as well. The recipe can also be adapted to chocolate/peanut butter or creamcheese.

It is just boxed cake mix made her way as the crust, like a thick cookie and the top is the pumpkin that comes out like a cross between a stiff pudding, souffle, pie texture that tastes AWESOME!

Let me know if you need the recipe.


----------



## Tad (Sep 16, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I'm currently addicted to orange-flavored Craisins.
> 
> 
> Can one get sick from eating too many cranberries?



I wouldn't think so, but your urinary tract may end up being VERY healthy.....


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 16, 2008)

I shall go hunt it down on the food network site! Thank you Christine, it sounds DELISH! :eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I shall go hunt it down on the food network site! Thank you Christine, it sounds DELISH! :eat2:



Oh it really really is, I make it for Thanksgiving now instead of pumpkin pie because I'm not crazy about pie crust. Everyone I have shared the recipe with have loved it and are now addicted to it too.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 16, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Oh it really really is, I make it for Thanksgiving now instead of pumpkin pie because I'm not crazy about pie crust. Everyone I have shared the recipe with have loved it and are now addicted to it too.



I make it for Thanksgiving as well. I have found that people who don't even like pumpkin pie that much, really like this. 

Fran, have you tried any of the other combos? They are good as well, but the pumpkin is my absolute favorite.


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 17, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I make it for Thanksgiving as well. I have found that people who don't even like pumpkin pie that much, really like this.
> 
> Fran, have you tried any of the other combos? They are good as well, but the pumpkin is my absolute favorite.



Hi Christine,no I haven't tried any other combos, but the chocolate and peanut butter one has always looked like it would be great. Which one other than pumpkin is your favorite?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 17, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Hi Christine,no I haven't tried any other combos, but the chocolate and peanut butter one has always looked like it would be great. Which one other than pumpkin is your favorite?



Other than pumpkin, which I prefer to eat, chilled with homemade whipped cream and cinnamon on top, I would say the chocolate/peanutbutter combo is quite good. Although, if I could only ever make one choice, I would ALWAYS choose the pumpkin.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 18, 2008)

IC that I went to Wendy's today and had a double cheeseburger and a vanilla Frostee and they were delicious!! :eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 19, 2008)

IC that I broke down and made a fried bologna sandwich tonight. I've had a real craving for this kind of stuff lately.

~Punkin


----------



## sugar and spice (Sep 19, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> IC that I broke down and made a fried bologna sandwich tonight. I've had a real craving for this kind of stuff lately.
> 
> ~Punkin



Oh Yeah I love fried bologna sandwiches, my Dad ate them all time when I was growing up
(and out  ) so whenever I eat one it makes me think of him.


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 19, 2008)

I made quiche last night, and even though my oven has issues and burned my crusts, it was abso-freakin'-lutely delicious. Good thing I still have a quiche and a half at home waiting on me. :eat1::eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 20, 2008)

*IC i caved today after 2-3 weeks of NONE..had to have BEN + JERRYS
CINNAMON BUNS.......OMG..what is it about that flavor?*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 20, 2008)

IC that hubby is right, I should not do the grocery shopping by myself. I came home with stuff on the list and too many goodies. I bought ice cream (on the list) plus chocolate syrup, hot fudge topping and caramel topping.  Then, the store had the halloween candy on display and I spied a bag of Hershey's Candy Corn flavored Kisses (made with white chocolate) I just had to get, along with Hershey's snack size chocolate bars and snack size Snickers (hey, I'm a chocolaholic!) and a bag of Atkinson's Peanut Butter bars (love them, even though they stick too my teeth). Then, I saw some new Pringles flavors and picked the sundried tomato mozerella one! I even found myself looking at flavors of soda, but I talked myself out of buying - even though they were on sale! 

Oh, I AM so bad! hehe!

~Punkin


----------



## Cors (Sep 21, 2008)

I love eating spreads straight from their containers. Peanut butter, Nutella, cream cheese..


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 22, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> IC that hubby is right, I should not do the grocery shopping by myself. I came home with stuff on the list and too many goodies. I bought ice cream (on the list) plus chocolate syrup, hot fudge topping and caramel topping.  Then, the store had the halloween candy on display and I spied a bag of Hershey's Candy Corn flavored Kisses (made with white chocolate) I just had to get, along with Hershey's snack size chocolate bars and snack size Snickers (hey, I'm a chocolaholic!) and a bag of Atkinson's Peanut Butter bars (love them, even though they stick too my teeth). Then, I saw some new Pringles flavors and picked the sundried tomato mozerella one! I even found myself looking at flavors of soda, but I talked myself out of buying - even though they were on sale!
> 
> Oh, I AM so bad! hehe!
> 
> ~Punkin




Hey Punkin - You might want to look at those bags of Hershey candies. I just saw a report on ABC showing that Hersheys took the cocoa butter out of some of their candies and replaced it with vegetable oil. You can tell by looking at the front of the bag. If it says "chocolatey" or some other thing that means "tastes like chocolate", than it is the new stuff. The old bags say chocolate on them. They did a blind taste test and everyone picked the original flavor with cocoa butter. Oh well, one more thing to look at when shopping I suppose.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 22, 2008)

Even though I'm not big on cupcakes...I made this homemade cake, and instead of making a cake, I made cupcakes. I need to make a baby shower cake tomorrow...so I did a test run. Now on the cupcakes, I put nutella...for the icing...and OMFG sooo good!!!!

Now for the cake tomorrow...I will be mixing whipped cream and cream cheese for the icing. Dipping strawberries in pink chocolate (white chocolate with food coloring) The trim will be these beautiful strawberries. (Yes SVS I will take a pic LOL )


Here is the cake recipe:

*Traditional Vanilla Birthday Cake*

The Magnolia Bakery Cookbook, Jennifer Appel and Allysa Torrey

1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, softened
2 cups sugar
4 large eggs, at room temperature
1 and 1/2 cups self-rising flour
1 and 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup milk
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Line two 12-cup muffin tins with cupcake papers.
In a large bowl, one the medium speed of an electric mixer, cream the butter until smooth. Add the sugar gradually and beat until fluffy, about 3 minutes. Add the eggs one at a time, beating well after each addition. Combine the flours and add in four parts, alternating with the milk and the vanilla extract, beating well after each addition.
Spoon the batter into the cups about three-quarters full. Bake until tops spring back when lightly touched, about 20-22 minutes. Remove cupcakes from pans and cool completely on a rack before icing.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Sep 22, 2008)

Must make cuppie cakes!


----------



## gildalive (Sep 22, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Ginny - have you ever tried Paula Deen's Pumpkin Gooey Cake? It sounds like you would really like it. It is very easy to make. The recipe is on the Food Network site, and I have it as well. The recipe can also be adapted to chocolate/peanut butter or creamcheese.
> 
> It is just boxed cake mix made her way as the crust, like a thick cookie and the top is the pumpkin that comes out like a cross between a stiff pudding, souffle, pie texture that tastes AWESOME!
> 
> Let me know if you need the recipe.



Oh god, yes, that cake is so good! I generally tone down the sugar a bit when I make it.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 23, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Hey Punkin - You might want to look at those bags of Hershey candies. I just saw a report on ABC showing that Hersheys took the cocoa butter out of some of their candies and replaced it with vegetable oil. You can tell by looking at the front of the bag. If it says "chocolatey" or some other thing that means "tastes like chocolate", than it is the new stuff. The old bags say chocolate on them. They did a blind taste test and everyone picked the original flavor with cocoa butter. Oh well, one more thing to look at when shopping I suppose.




Yup, I have heard about that terrible rumor with Hershey's! I usually do look at the ingredients to make sure any chocolate I buy is genuine and not "flavored" stuff. By-the-way, the Candy Corn Kisses are just "so-so" in my opinion and the ingredients do list cocoa butter. They better not mess with the original Hershey Bar though or I'll really be mad!

~Punkin


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 23, 2008)

I'd give up my virginity for an Edwards brand pecan pie. Nevermind...I'll never get a pie that way. hehhe


----------



## Shosh (Sep 23, 2008)

I love apple and rhubarb pie with steaming hot custard!!!!!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 23, 2008)

Pecan pie? Blasphemy. Pumpkin chiffon takes the cake any day. lol


----------



## Suze (Sep 23, 2008)

IC that id probably be skinny (ish?) if i didnt love pasta so much. 

i eat it 5-6 times a week! (has increased over the years though..have not always been this "bad".)

pasta for me is what chocolate is to others....just one of those things you dont get sick of regardless of how often you eat it.

oh, that reminds me...im craving some pasta bolognese right now!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 23, 2008)

IC that shredded chicken and mushrooms does not a good quiche make.

BLECK


----------



## Ash (Sep 23, 2008)

Peanut butter cake drenched in hot fudge= cakegasm.


----------



## MissToodles (Sep 24, 2008)

I've lived in my neighborhood around five years. There's a wholesale carrot cake place that sells slices and cakes to the public. I had a slice of cake today. red velvet cake stuffed to capacity in a small plastic container. The slice is $2.50 and it was extremely dense and moist, with a delicious cream cheese frosting. I can tell their cakes are preservative free. My boyfriend had the German Chocolate cake and it was equally as tasty. One complaint though is they need to be a bit more generous with the frosting. It's dangerous the bakery is walking distance from my apartment.
http://lloydscarrotcake.com


----------



## jamie (Sep 25, 2008)

You would literally have to start rolling me around the neighborhood...carrot cake and pineapple layer cake with coconut icing...yeah, I would need a direct line there. :eat1:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 2, 2008)

I Can't cook for beans! My Cooking Skills are as follows: 


Beans on Toast
Soup From a Can
Pizza, Sometimes. [AND I REFUSE to cook pizza anymore. Because we have a gas stove and I forget to turn it off after I pull out the damn thing. >< I'll kill us all one day, I just KNOW it.. ]
Toast.. Sometimes.
Scrambled Eggs.
Omlet, on a good day.
.. And Anything I can pop into the handy-dandy Microwave.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 2, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I've lived in my neighborhood around five years. There's a wholesale carrot cake place that sells slices and cakes to the public. I had a slice of cake today. red velvet cake stuffed to capacity in a small plastic container. The slice is $2.50 and it was extremely dense and moist, with a delicious cream cheese frosting. I can tell their cakes are preservative free. My boyfriend had the German Chocolate cake and it was equally as tasty. One complaint though is they need to be a bit more generous with the frosting. It's dangerous the bakery is walking distance from my apartment.
> http://lloydscarrotcake.com



LUCKY!.. [or not so. Hehe.] 


My only Dangerous place is a Gas Station. But that's cause I live off of Nicotine and Caffiene. And those freaking Beef Jerky / Beef Sticks. Gah. 

I used to be in walking distance of a small general store. It sold Pepperoni sticks and summer sausage sticks and fresh cheese... Oh, Jeez. It's no wonder I put on so much weight. XD Hehe. My Cryptonite..


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 9, 2008)

Scientists and culinary humour...







I saw one of these boxes in a lab I was working in the other day.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 10, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Scientists and culinary humour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe scientist humor will take over where engineer humor leaves off! This is pretty funny, Stan.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm really upset with myself right now...I did not buy alot of the hershey candy corn and pumpkin spice hershey kisses when I was in buffalo....and I ate them all lol damn addiction lol


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 12, 2008)

I hate squash. And it's squash season. Sigh.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 12, 2008)

Papa John's Chocolate Pastry Delights make me all melty inside. :wubu:


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 14, 2008)

IC that my snack just now was graham crackers with Nutella on them. 

Granted, the graham crackers were simply a vessel for the Nutella, because eating it out of the jar with a spoon in the quantity that I was craving would just be.. unladylike.


----------



## Brandi (Oct 14, 2008)

sunnie1653 said:


> IC that my snack just now was graham crackers with Nutella on them.
> 
> Granted, the graham crackers were simply a vessel for the Nutella, because eating it out of the jar with a spoon in the quantity that I was craving would just be.. unladylike.



If you toast a piece or two of french bread, butter it, then put peanut butter, then nutella....omg sooo freaking good!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 15, 2008)

My boss made Taco Soup for the entire department today. I brought my Beef Stew for lunch and I didn't eat any of the taco soup. By the end of the day, I was kinda regretting it, but there was enough leftover that we'll have taco soup again tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a co-worker that brings homemade chili verde to share. But it seems that's all he knows how to make.. and he makes lots of it. 

I have another co-worker that brings homemade chicken curry. And lots of it. And I know she knows how to make all sorts of things asian, but it seems the only dish she'll share is chicken curry.

One of these days I'm going to bring a slow cooker to work.. but I dont' know which dish to do.. I confess.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> I have a co-worker that brings homemade chili verde to share. But it seems that's all he knows how to make.. and he makes lots of it.
> 
> I have another co-worker that brings homemade chicken curry. And lots of it. And I know she knows how to make all sorts of things asian, but it seems the only dish she'll share is chicken curry.
> 
> One of these days I'm going to bring a slow cooker to work.. but I dont' know which dish to do.. I confess.



FUZZY!!!! You're back! How are you? You have been missed.


----------



## traveldude1961 (Oct 26, 2008)

The Krackle is a very under rated candy bar !

Heinz not only makes the best ketchup but the Best yellow mustard too, very hard to find unless its in a 3 pack w/ketchup and relish.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> FUZZY!!!! You're back! How are you? You have been missed.



I've got this impression that I've had an impact on some of your lives.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

traveldude1961 said:


> The Krackle is a very under rated candy bar !
> 
> Heinz not only makes the best ketchup but the Best yellow mustard too, very hard to find unless its in a 3 pack w/ketchup and relish.



Hershey no longer makes their full size Krackel, or even the 1 pound Krackel bars.. only the minature one remains.

I also fear for the Mr Goodbar, since I recently purchased a Hershey bar, Milk chocolate with Peanuts, marked New!.. and it was a Mr. Goodbar thru and thru.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

traveldude1961 said:


> The Krackle is a very under rated candy bar !
> 
> Heinz not only makes the best ketchup but the Best yellow mustard too, very hard to find unless its in a 3 pack w/ketchup and relish.



Also, I've noticed the "pourable" Heinz mustard in restaurants.. so its gotta be available somewhere... and probably by the case.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 1, 2008)

This is more of a warning....Brandi is going to the states today, just across the Niagara Falls border...but I'm stocking up on hershey pumpkin spice kisses...and some other yummy foods we don't have here...I'm so excited I can't sleep lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 1, 2008)

Brandi said:


> This is more of a warning....Brandi is going to the states today, just across the Niagara Falls border...but I'm stocking up on hershey pumpkin spice kisses...and some other yummy foods we don't have here...I'm so excited I can't sleep lol



Will you be able to get frozen stuff? I am hoping you'll snag some Heath Bar Klondikes!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

No trick or treaters lasts night, so I guess I'll have to eat all the candy!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Nov 1, 2008)

I confess that after a bite of my margherita pizza with buffalo mozzarella cheese and mushrooms from the neopolitan pizza place, my eyes just rolled back in my head a bit.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 2, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Will you be able to get frozen stuff? I am hoping you'll snag some Heath Bar Klondikes!




SVS ever see a fat girl kicking her own ass? I am right now, because I forgot about the heath bar klondikes...OMG


----------



## Cors (Nov 2, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> No trick or treaters lasts night, so I guess I'll have to eat all the candy!



Same, hahaha.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 2, 2008)

Brandi said:


> SVS ever see a fat girl kicking her own ass? I am right now, because I forgot about the heath bar klondikes...OMG



I just bought some today, in your honor 

So what did you bring back?


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 2, 2008)

I was in training last week and Friday we got out early. I felt like crap so I thought I would have a little nap before the Trick-or-Treating started. It was 2 PM...... I woke up at 10:30! Missed all tricker treaters


----------



## Brandi (Nov 2, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I just bought some today, in your honor
> 
> So what did you bring back?




You are so sweet lol

I pretty much brought back the hershey pumpkin and candy corn kisses lol
and a few outfits for my daughter


I may make another trip in 2 weeks lmao!! I'm making a list....those klondike bars are first on the list...anything else you think I should get???


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 2, 2008)

So if I have a pot of beans on the stove, simmering for a few hours, and I reset my clocks back because I forgot.. do I have to simmer the beans for another hour?


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 2, 2008)

IC confess I was more addicted to caffeine than I admitted to. My free, unlimited supply of Diet Coke from work is now gone. I'm going to have to start buying soda


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

We were at the local Dairy Queen this evening (there's a group of us that meets there after church on Sunday evenings) and hubby surprised me with a Pumpkin Pie Blizzard. It was very, very good!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 3, 2008)

I just enjoyed some baby kiwi fruit ( also called...kiwi grapes ). I confess that it was my first time. They are not fuzzy, like their parents. There is no peeling...just pop them in your mouth. Tasty!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I just enjoyed some baby kiwi fruit ( also called...kiwi grapes ). I confess that it was my first time. They are not fuzzy, like their parents. There is no peeling...just pop them in your mouth. Tasty!



waaaaaaaaaaaaant.

must find some!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 3, 2008)

Soup...here is a picture. The ones I had were not bright green. They were more like a dusky light green/purple. I think they vary in color. 
View attachment 53021


----------



## supersoup (Nov 3, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Soup...here is a picture. The ones I had were not bright green. They were more like a dusky light green/purple. I think they vary in color.
> View attachment 53021



that's....delicious.

you new fruit tease.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2008)

Want!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 5, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> Want!



Me too!

...


----------



## Cors (Nov 5, 2008)

Share! 

White Tolberones are awesome, but so hard to find here in the UK.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2008)

Cors said:


> Share!
> 
> White Tolberones are awesome, but so hard to find here in the UK.



I see regular milk, and dark tolberones all the time, but now that you mention it, it has been a long time since I've seen the white chocolate tolberone. Hmm.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2008)

I think I'm addicted to chili dogs. :smitten:


----------



## Brandi (Nov 5, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> I see regular milk, and dark tolberones all the time, but now that you mention it, it has been a long time since I've seen the white chocolate tolberone. Hmm.



Well well well..finally something Canada has that the states doesn't right now...lol actually Fuzzy, it should be out soon, because of Christmas!


----------



## kayrae (Nov 6, 2008)

whaaaaaaat!!! that looks so good. I was about to post on this thread that I really wanted a carrot cake, but that picture changed my mind!



mossystate said:


> Soup...here is a picture. The ones I had were not bright green. They were more like a dusky light green/purple. I think they vary in color.
> View attachment 53021


----------



## Brandi (Nov 7, 2008)

ok I need some US foodees help....are the pumpkin spice hershey kisses still in stores?

LOL I have a MILD addiction

thanks! lmao


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 7, 2008)

I've seen them in Wally's World.. but that was on Halloween day.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks Fuzzy. I am just going to make another trip to the states, maybe I will find something else to be addicted to...lol

SVS I will be getting those klondike bars lmao!

A new way to peel a kiwi fruit...

http://steamykitchen.com/blog/2008/11/07/how-to-peel-and-cut-kiwi-fruit/


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 8, 2008)

Neat trick, Brandi! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 8, 2008)

I confess the house smells like oven stew and smell is intoxicating.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 8, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Neat trick, Brandi! Thanks for sharing.



No problem...god I don't curse kiwis now lmao!


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 8, 2008)

I really do enjoy Lean Cuisine's Macaroni & Beef meal. I know it would be so easy to make from scratch, I don't know if would taste as good (?). I tend to doctor it up with some cheddar & hot sauce.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 8, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I really do enjoy Lean Cuisine's Macaroni & Beef meal. I know it would be so easy to make from scratch, I don't know if would taste as good (?). I tend to doctor it up with some cheddar & hot sauce.



Fry some ground beef with some garlic and salt, drain fat, add some onion, then canned diced tomatoes with herbs, add it with cook macaroni...and if it's missing something, get chili sauce and add to taste. Personally, I do not add the chili. I add some black pepper...it's soooo good!! PLUS it's much healthier for ya..and cheaper!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so excited by this. I was looking at the website for my favorite Indian restaurant and they have about 35 of their recipes on the site!! I've never made Indian food at home, but I'm looking forward to a cold winter weekend to try!! The restaurant is fabulous. Here is the link for anyone who wants to look or maybe even try the recipes. Kabob and Curry Restaurant.


----------



## cactopus (Nov 9, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I just enjoyed some baby kiwi fruit ( also called...kiwi grapes ). I confess that it was my first time. They are not fuzzy, like their parents. There is no peeling...just pop them in your mouth. Tasty!



You know, however, that the adult ones you can do that with as well. The fuzzy peeling is just as edible as an apple peel. In my opinion it tastes nicer too (than apple peel).


----------



## cactopus (Nov 9, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I'm so excited by this. I was looking at the website for my favorite Indian restaurant and they have about 35 of their recipes on the site!! I've never made Indian food at home, but I'm looking forward to a cold winter weekend to try!! The restaurant is fabulous. Here is the link for anyone who wants to look or maybe even try the recipes. Kabob and Curry Restaurant.



Try this site for grocery store links. The most important thing about cooking Indian at home is having an authentic grocery store to go to... you know one that has a full shelf of Bollywood and proper Indian haircare products + a hot food counter that sells ready-made Samosa and Idli .

http://www.thokalath.com/rhode-island/grocery_stores.php

There are a bunch in MA too.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 9, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I'm so excited by this. I was looking at the website for my favorite Indian restaurant and they have about 35 of their recipes on the site!! I've never made Indian food at home, but I'm looking forward to a cold winter weekend to try!! The restaurant is fabulous. Here is the link for anyone who wants to look or maybe even try the recipes. Kabob and Curry Restaurant.



Nice link Goofy!! Thanks!!


----------



## Brandi (Nov 11, 2008)

Went to the states today...lol no more pumpkin spice hershey kisses...omg I was devestated...until I remembered the Heath Klondike bars...in which is my new obsession...

My daughter got green apple and buttered popcorn pudding...:S


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 13, 2008)

I wonder if anyone else gets so frustrated with pulling the string cheese, that they just bite into it, or is it just me?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, you are not alone! Sometimes I'll split it as much as I can, THEN I'll bite into it!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 13, 2008)

I made bread and butter pudding, but I made it with the lovely seedy crusty bread, and I put lemon zest on top of the pudding, which gave it an extra kick of flavor.


----------



## Cors (Nov 14, 2008)

I woke up ravenous and reading this thread made it so much more unbearable.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 14, 2008)

Brandi said:


> Fry some ground beef with some garlic and salt, drain fat, add some onion, then canned diced tomatoes with herbs, add it with cook macaroni...and if it's missing something, get chili sauce and add to taste. Personally, I do not add the chili. I add some black pepper...it's soooo good!! PLUS it's much healthier for ya..and cheaper!



Yeah, I know that LC meals aren't that healthy despite their low calorie counts. Corn syrup, along with all the sodium and chemicals, oh the chemicals. I'll try your version. At least when I make it at home, I can control the quality of the ingredients.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 17, 2008)

OMFG my daughter chose jelly belly green apple and buttered popcorn pudding when we were in the states. She tried the green apple one yesterday and was disgusted...well today she tried the buttered popcorn and said to me "Those states have disgusting puddings mom - teach them to cook" lmao


----------



## Cors (Nov 17, 2008)

Shirataki noodles - SO GOOD. 

I stayed away from them for a while because they are expensive and considered a diet food and I was afraid they will be too bland, but they went on sale near me and the texture is to die for. They go with almost everything too. Pasta sauces, spicy clear soups and they can even be tossed in seasonings or fried, no cooking neccessary. Yum!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 26, 2008)

I confess I'm not much of a cook, but I'm off to start my Thanksgiving cooking.  I'm making the cranberry relish and the Pumpkin Goeey cake tonight, as they're the only two things that can be made ahead. Here's hoping they turn out delicious! :eat2:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 26, 2008)

I cooked my thanksgiving turkey today since I was working from home. So I just finished off a plate of turkey, mashed tates & gravy and a bisquit. Yummy!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 26, 2008)

Okay...the cranberry sauce is cooled and in the fridge, and the pumpkin gooey butter cake is in the oven. I feel accomplished! This cooking thing is exhausting, though.


----------



## shinyapple (Nov 26, 2008)

Ohhh BBMe...I can promise the pumpkin gooey cake will turn out. It's so, so, SO good! I'm not making it this year, but both my sisters have called for the recipe today.

Good luck on your Thanksgiving endeavors!


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 3, 2008)

I found a coffee press at the local thrift store. $4 for a 12 cupper. scared but excited but again scared that it will be too strong of a brew for my liking. any tips? just watched some videos on youtube which helped. I figured this is cheaper then buying a daily cup of coffee from dunkin donuts (which is hard to avoid anyway because there are like 5 within a 1.5 mile span in my hood)


----------



## altered states (Dec 3, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I found a coffee press at the local thrift store. $4 for a 12 cupper. scared but excited but again scared that it will be too strong of a brew for my liking. any tips? just watched some videos on youtube which helped. I figured this is cheaper then buying a daily cup of coffee from dunkin donuts (which is hard to avoid anyway because there are like 5 within a 1.5 mile span in my hood)



Be careful. I've broken two, a brand-new bodum and an old one my cousin gave me. Something about adding boiling water to a glass canister, I suppose. Though I am exceptionally klutzy.


----------



## Tad (Dec 3, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I found a coffee press at the local thrift store. $4 for a 12 cupper. scared but excited but again scared that it will be too strong of a brew for my liking. any tips? just watched some videos on youtube which helped. I figured this is cheaper then buying a daily cup of coffee from dunkin donuts (which is hard to avoid anyway because there are like 5 within a 1.5 mile span in my hood)



I think the biggest danger is that you'll get hooked on good coffee, and never want to settle for Dunkin Donuts again 

So here are some basic tips:
- you want a medium to course grind. Most pre-ground coffee is sold for drip filters, and is a finer grind than that. If you buy coffee at a super market or coffee shop you can usually select whole beans and grind them/have them ground on the spot, and can set the grind appropriately.

- assuming it is glass, yah be careful with it. We've broken a few over the years, but they are fairly tough to ordinary use.

- if you are going to be a real purist, warm up the glass with hot water, then dump that water, then put in the coffee, then add the final water, then give it a stir to make sure that the coffee is all mixed with the water.

- the water should ideally be a little cooler than boiling. I forget the exact temperature, but what we do is boil a kettle, then let it sit for thirty seconds or so.

- you'll have to figure out for yourself how much grinds you like to add per cup. We have a scoop that came with one of our bodums, and we use basically one scoop per cup of coffee we are making (cup, not 'random giant mug'). But I'm not sure what the size of that scoop is :doh:

- one nice thing about making it yourself, you can make part-caffeinated coffee if you have both regular and de-caf on hand. So that if you want to have a couple of cups, but not get too caffeinated, make up two cups using half of regular and half of de-caf 

Enjoy!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hubby made chicken tetrazzini tonight and I had to force myself to not eat it all in one sitting. So good! :eat2:


----------



## sweet&fat (Dec 4, 2008)

I've had a French press for years and love it. Never broken one, btw! No muss, no fuss, good coffee. Ed has some great ideas. As long as you ask for/grind your beans coarsely, you should be fine. Otherwise you'll have bits floating in your brew. I think you'll have to experiment to get the coffee to your liking, but if it's too strong, add less coffee. 



MissToodles said:


> I found a coffee press at the local thrift store. $4 for a 12 cupper. scared but excited but again scared that it will be too strong of a brew for my liking. any tips? just watched some videos on youtube which helped. I figured this is cheaper then buying a daily cup of coffee from dunkin donuts (which is hard to avoid anyway because there are like 5 within a 1.5 mile span in my hood)





tres huevos said:


> Be careful. I've broken two, a brand-new bodum and an old one my cousin gave me. Something about adding boiling water to a glass canister, I suppose. Though I am exceptionally klutzy.





edx said:


> I think the biggest danger is that you'll get hooked on good coffee, and never want to settle for Dunkin Donuts again
> 
> So here are some basic tips:
> - you want a medium to course grind. Most pre-ground coffee is sold for drip filters, and is a finer grind than that. If you buy coffee at a super market or coffee shop you can usually select whole beans and grind them/have them ground on the spot, and can set the grind appropriately.
> ...


----------



## steely (Dec 4, 2008)

Red Velvet Cookie Bars:eat2:That is all!


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks y'all. I bought some cafe bustelo, which isn't terrible for a supermarket brand. I'm probably going to hit some coffee/tea speciality shops in the city within the next few days. so overwhelmed by the seemingly infinite amounts of coffee that exist.


----------



## altered states (Dec 5, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> thanks y'all. I bought some cafe bustelo, which isn't terrible for a supermarket brand. I'm probably going to hit some coffee/tea speciality shops in the city within the next few days. so overwhelmed by the seemingly infinite amounts of coffee that exist.



No, Cafe Bustelo will do it taste-wise, but the grind is fine (it's really for espresso drinks) so you'll be having your coffee chunk-style. Personally, I don't think this is a big deal - just let it settle before drinking.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 7, 2008)

IC - I have finally found American made Pfeffernüse that I like. They are Trader Joe's brand, softer and more flavorful than ones I've had in the past. Also, I'm excited that Trader Joes is now carrying a variety of other German Christmas goodies, more so than they've done in the past!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 7, 2008)

I LOVE Pfeffernüse, Stan! They're my favorite kind of Christmas cookie. :eat2: They are SO yummy!


----------



## katorade (Dec 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - I have finally found American made Pfeffernüse that I like. They are Trader Joe's brand, softer and more flavorful than ones I've had in the past. Also, I'm excited that Trader Joes is now carrying a variety of other German Christmas goodies, more so than they've done in the past!



Have you heard of a brand called Bahlsen? Their pfeffernüsse are pretty decent. They also have other tasty gingerbread goodies, some chocolate covered, some only half-dipped. If you're near a Fresh Market, they carry a good variety.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you see this? Cadbury Ornament Creme Egg? Ornament? I don't care what they call it, they're making them for Christmas, too!!! :happy:

Fellow Creme Egg lovers, where are you? I want to rejoice together in this good news. lol 

View attachment cadbury egg.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a project at school about the country Honduras, and I have to cook something. I'm thinking that I want to make a Tres Leche Cake, but I have no recipe . Fellow foodies, help me!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Do you see this? Cadbury Ornament Creme Egg? Ornament? I don't care what they call it, they're making them for Christmas, too!!! :happy:
> 
> Fellow Creme Egg lovers, where are you? I want to rejoice together in this good news. lol



You might want to direct BothGunsBlazing to this information. It is on record that he is a MAJOR creme egg lovah!! in more ways than one...


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm hungry.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 10, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I'm hungry.



Awwwww
I just made that my wallpaper....hormones are making me love poppies... :wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Dec 10, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Do you see this? Cadbury Ornament Creme Egg? Ornament? I don't care what they call it, they're making them for Christmas, too!!! :happy:
> 
> Fellow Creme Egg lovers, where are you? I want to rejoice together in this good news. lol



WOOT!
well hells yeah!!!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 10, 2008)

Awwwwwww that poor puppy, someone rescue him!


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 11, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> Do you see this? Cadbury Ornament Creme Egg? Ornament? I don't care what they call it, they're making them for Christmas, too!!! :happy:
> 
> Fellow Creme Egg lovers, where are you? I want to rejoice together in this good news. lol



I had one last week! Cadbury's is bringing the Easter covenant (along with the manufacturers of Peeps) by bringing them out for other holidays. Sacrilege! 

Okay, I'm not so fanatical about what holiday they come out for, I'm just glad they're around. Are the cremes the only flavor around? I didn't see the caramel or chocolate ones for the Winter season.


----------



## Brandi (Dec 12, 2008)

I want this...real bad lol...the pan, the mix...everything lolhttp://zoebakes.com/?p=1439


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 18, 2008)

I can't help myself when it comes to making Christmas cookies. Every year after the holidays I swear I won't make them next year, but its just not the same without baking cookies.

I confess I haven't been able to leave the cookies alone the past two days, my self-control went out the window:doh:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 18, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> I can't help myself when it comes to making Christmas cookies. Every year after the holidays I swear I won't make them next year, but its just not the same without baking cookies.
> 
> I confess I haven't been able to leave the cookies alone the past two days, my self-control went out the window:doh:



Isn't indulging in the homemade cookies the primary reason for baking them? I call that cook's treat. Actually anytime I pick at something I make or overeat something I make, I call it cook's treat.:eat2:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 18, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Isn't indulging in the homemade cookies the primary reason for baking them? I call that cook's treat. Actually anytime I pick at something I make or overeat something I make, I call it cook's treat.:eat2:



LOL -- you are right, it is cook's treat....but I was leaving them alone as they need to last for christmas eve and parties.


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 18, 2008)

now I'm not pregnant but dang I wish in the grocery store and I saw the rolls of cookie dough and one had some kind of peanut butter cookie on it and the roll and cookes looked soooo good I wanted to just walk around the store and eat that roll taking bites out of it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Dec 21, 2008)

I wasn't quite sure where to put this - it's a gadget, but not really for the kitchen. 

Yes - it's for roasting marshmallows. What's post-worthy about that? Well - it's telescoping - to 42 inches! That will get your 'mallows golden without even warming your manicure. And it's compact size makes it a breeze to store. But - that's not that best part. See that black part above the wooden handle? That is a notched turning dial/knob/washer type of thing - making it delightfully easy to securely hold the handle and turn the marhmallow on the fork with ONE hand! It's ingenious! No more clumsily twirling a green stick and dropping it in the fire. Your marshmallows will cook more evenly than ever before. 

Even if your 'mallow-roasting is only done in summer, this is a must-have, especially for anyone outdoorsy. I guarantee you will LOVE these roaster forks. A great stocking stuffer! And on sale!


----------



## Brandi (Dec 22, 2008)

One of my catering clients surprised me today with my christmas gift, which I totally didn't expect. I got the George Foreman 360...wooohooo I can make pizza and quesdillas with this...AND grill my steaks..omg heaven!!

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10574357 Here is the pic from walmart!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 22, 2008)

Brandi said:


> One of my catering clients surprised me today with my christmas gift, which I totally didn't expect. I got the George Foreman 360...wooohooo I can make pizza and quesdillas with this...AND grill my steaks..omg heaven!!
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10574357 Here is the pic from walmart!



Hey that is pretty sweet! I loved the video at the walmart site. The red color is very nice.


----------



## Brandi (Dec 23, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> Hey that is pretty sweet! I loved the video at the walmart site. The red color is very nice.



Another appliance to play with lol


On another note, only target carries tim tams only available at Target..omg I have to make yet another trip to the states...lol

http://www.chocolatebytes.com/tim-tams-in-the-us/ Just look at these beauties lol


----------



## Goddess Patty (Dec 23, 2008)

I hadnt bought Sees candy in years. Last time I bought it, it was $8.75 a lb.
I bought myself a lb today as a gift to myself and it was $15.00. 
Oh how inflation has set in but Sees is soooooooo worth it. 
I got a lb of nuts and chews and im on m7th piece in less than 24 hrs. It wont last long. :eat2:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 23, 2008)

Goddess Patty Bombshell said:


> I hadnt bought Sees candy in years. Last time I bought it, it was $8.75 a lb.
> I bought myself a lb today as a gift to myself and it was $15.00.
> Oh how inflation has set in but Sees is soooooooo worth it.
> I got a lb of nuts and chews and im on m7th piece in less than 24 hrs. It wont last long. :eat2:



Ohhh good choice Patty, the nut and chews are my fave too. Usually we get a couple of boxes of Sees Candy at work but this year, nada. I did ask for Sees Candy as a gift, so I sure hope Santa brings me some Sees.:eat2:


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm finally sick of clementines. I still have a half crate left and don't know what to do with the rest. The best idea I have so far is to lob a few at my enemies, but I don't think a clementine can cause too much bodily harm, even if thrown from far away.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 14, 2009)

I am addicted to this Garlic Sourdough bread. I have had three huge slices today, and I'm sure I'll have at least one more before the day is out. It is fabulous.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 14, 2009)

kerrypop said:


> I am addicted to this Garlic Sourdough bread. I have had three huge slices today, and I'm sure I'll have at least one more before the day is out. It is fabulous.



Kerry...that looks great. And btw....welcome back! It's really good to see you posting again.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jan 15, 2009)

*IC that I want to start a petition that Drakes put more filling in their Devil Dogs to balance out the cake. I'm tired of having to try to eat the tops from two of them, then put the remainders together to make my own "double stuff"! Who's with me?! LOL!*

(For those who aren't familiar with Drake's Cakes - http://drakesdevildogs.com/ )


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 15, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> *IC that I want to start a petition that Drakes put more filling in their Devil Dogs to balance out the cake. I'm tired of having to try to eat the tops from two of them, then put the remainders together to make my own "double stuff"! Who's with me?! LOL!*
> 
> (For those who aren't familiar with Drake's Cakes - http://drakesdevildogs.com/ )



I'll sign! my sister and I are Devil Dog fans forever. They have always been known for their chokingly dry texture but they are so good you can't stop eating them.:eat2: They always kind of reminded me of an ice cream sandwich and we eat them the same way we would an ice cream sandwich, licking all around the edges and squeezing the filling. I think you're absolutely right if they added more creamy filling they wouldn't be choke sandwiches anymore. ha ha ha


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 15, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> *IC that I want to start a petition that Drakes put more filling in their Devil Dogs to balance out the cake. I'm tired of having to try to eat the tops from two of them, then put the remainders together to make my own "double stuff"! Who's with me?! LOL!*
> 
> (For those who aren't familiar with Drake's Cakes - http://drakesdevildogs.com/ )



2 solutions.

1. Buy Ring Dings instead. 
2. Hey - you live in Massachusetts, buy Whoopie Pies for goodness sake.


----------



## out.of.habit (Feb 9, 2009)

It's sad when food experiments fail. The dishes are my penance.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 5, 2009)

Hahaha. .h., I was JUST coming to this thread to post about how sad it was my snack experiment had failed. I'm glad I'm not alone in this! lol

My experiment:

layer of cream cheese
layer of chili
layer of american cheese

heated on high for 3:00

Not godawful, but not yummy. Disappointing.


----------



## Chef (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd start with a layer of Fritos, then the layer of chili.. and then the layer of american cheese. But that's just me. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hahaha. .h., I was JUST coming to this thread to post about how sad it was my snack experiment had failed. I'm glad I'm not alone in this! lol
> 
> My experiment:
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2009)

Hee hee - we didn't have fritos, or I definitely would have.  We didn't have any kind of chips!

Today's Foodee confession...

My mom and I were going to have dinner together. She said she wanted to make white bean soup. I said "That sounds delicious! I haven't had that in forever."

So, I arrive straight from work, and she serves up the soup. I take a bite....and choke it down. It tasted like...water. There was absolutely no flavor at all. My mom tried it, and she was like "Hmmm, I followed the recipe on the bean package! It looked a little bland, so I added a little bacon and onion." I asked to look at the recipe. The "recipe" was actually instructions on how to SOAK the beans! :doh:

She really did not know soak and soup were two different things. I love my mom, but I really, really worry about her sometimes. lol.

ETA: I took her out to dinner instead. lol.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 6, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hee hee - we didn't have fritos, or I definitely would have.  We didn't have any kind of chips!
> 
> Today's Foodee confession...
> 
> ...



That is funny Ginny. It reminds me of when Larry and I were first dating and he made me a box of Kraft Mac & Cheese. When I sat at the table, he looked at me and said, gee I don't know what I did wrong, but this certainly doesn't look like when my mother makes it. So, I get up and look in the pot at the floating noodles in the orangey water and tell him, uh, you are supposed to DRAIN the noodles, dumbass. So, yeah we went out that night too. Sometimes I still tease him, but really since then, he has become an expert pasta maker.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2009)

My mom is NOT a cook, lol, and never has been. When she got married again seven years ago she had to start being one, and for the most part her efforts are edible, if not tasty. lol. But this one...I just couldn't handle this one. lol. This is where I get my INCREDIBLE lack of cooking skills from, I think.

BUT - she has other skills. If you're out in the wilderness, she can make you 1,001 tasty meals. It's only stuck in a kitchen where she...doesn't shine as much. lol


----------



## Chef (Mar 6, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ETA: I took her out to dinner instead. lol.



Bravo!  .................


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks. I'm not a complete ingrate.  Haha.


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 6, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha Thanks Ginny and Christine both of those stories are so funny and how could you not just love them for trying but they were so clueless it's adorable. My husband Rich is still telling me about the time in his bachelor days of clueless cooking that he tried putting tuna in spaghetti sauce because he was out of hamburger. I know some people eat seafood in spaghetti sauce but that was one experiment I'm glad I wasn't there for.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 1, 2009)

When I was in high school I had a bad Malibu Chicken experience at Sizzler, it was awful... undercooked chicken, bad cheese... not really sure which... regardless, a dreadful kitchen mishap of some sort transpired... it was put on a plate and sent my direction...



*gag*





Anyhoo... Just last night Mtnmaiden and I went to a Sizzler and I actually liked it... the steak was tasty albeit meager in size... ehem.... I enjoyed the salad bar, the baked potato was moist and properly cooked... the service was good, etc...



IC - I still can't get past the chicken and cheese thing... even on pizza.


----------



## butch (May 1, 2009)

I had a slice of breakfast pizza the other day. It was OK, but would have been better if it hadn't been sitting under a heat lamp for hours.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 1, 2009)

butch said:


> I had a slice of breakfast pizza the other day. It was OK, but would have been better if it hadn't been sitting under a heat lamp for hours.



Just like a fine wine... Pizza needs a some aging to taste best! :bow:


----------



## Weeze (May 3, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> 2 solutions.
> 
> 1. Buy Ring Dings instead.
> 2. Hey - you live in Massachusetts, buy Whoopie Pies for goodness sake.



I just noticed this.
Randi...
Whoopie Pies are my crack. Seriously.
My sister's drum corps rehearses in the middle of amish country... oh lawd.
SO GOOD.

you know what commercially thing comes close? surprisingly, oreo cakesters. who'da thunk?


----------



## JoyJoy (May 4, 2009)

I can't decide if I'm grossed out or intrigued:

(From http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/)







*The Bacone*
A bacon cone filled with scrambled eggs and country gravy topped with a biscuit.









*Breakfast Cake*
Two layers of egg, sausage, bacon, cheese quiche with country gravy in between, topped with gravy icing garnished with bacon bits. 









*Meat Cake*
Meatloaf with potatoes and ketchup for icing.




And this is just wrong in so many ways:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 4, 2009)

That Bacone actually looks yummy! lol. The rest of it...not so much.


----------



## Chef (May 4, 2009)

Ooooh.. I'd vote for a Bacone.


----------



## Chef (May 4, 2009)

I've never been to Popeye's.


----------



## Weeze (May 4, 2009)

I tried Five Guys for the first time today.

Oh lawd. 
It was SO GOOD!!! I couldn't believe it! SO going again.


----------



## butch (May 5, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I tried Five Guys for the first time today.
> 
> Oh lawd.
> It was SO GOOD!!! I couldn't believe it! SO going again.



Five Guys is the best! Now I'm craving it.


----------



## Chef (May 5, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I tried Five Guys for the first time today.
> 
> Oh lawd.
> It was SO GOOD!!! I couldn't believe it! SO going again.



You had Five Guys for the first time? *spoiled..* 

I was impressed that the regular is a two pattie burger, while the Little has only one. My first time in line, I kept hearing "Three patties! Three patties!".. what? you can have a triple? I might not be able to eat all the fries...


----------



## Weeze (May 6, 2009)

Chef said:


> You had Five Guys for the first time? *spoiled..*
> 
> I was impressed that the regular is a two pattie burger, while the Little has only one. My first time in line, I kept hearing "Three patties! Three patties!".. what? you can have a triple? I might not be able to eat all the fries...



you know, i honestly couldn't figure out if it was two patties or if it was just shaped weird :doh:


----------



## Chef (May 6, 2009)

krismiss said:


> you know, i honestly couldn't figure out if it was two patties or if it was just shaped weird :doh:



That's a fresh ground-on-site hand-shaped pattie.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 6, 2009)

My stomach is growling like crazy right now and I am having a hard time deciding between some garden burgers or mac n cheese. I don't FEEL like cooking either but if they magically appeared cooked in front of me, it would be good. I hate being hungry and lazy.


----------



## Carrie (May 6, 2009)

I confess that if I were invited for a meal at the Barefoot Contessa's house and she served me a bowl of olives as an appetizer, I'd be all.....


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 13, 2009)

I am CRAVING good deli. Corned beef on rye, maybe a knish, potato pancake, soup with kreplach, the works.


----------



## SuperMishe (May 15, 2009)

I confess that yesterday I ate a whole bag of reeses mini's in one sitting and am about to do it again.  Sigh...


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 15, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I confess that if I were invited for a meal at the Barefoot Contessa's house and she served me a bowl of olives as an appetizer, I'd be all.....



AHHH HAHAHAHA I just snorted so loudly ROFL


----------



## JoyJoy (May 15, 2009)

We brought home lots of goodies from the Greek food fest today - regular and chocolate baklava, sourata (A spice, nut and filo-rolled pastry resembling a hollow log, which is lightly dipped in honey syrup), Greek salad dressing, chamomile, olives..but the most exciting to me is a nice bag of Greek coffee and a brass briki to make it with. I'm going to make some now to have with my baklava...I'll let you know how it is!  (I took some pictures of the food, too, but those will have to wait until my daughter can send them.)


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 15, 2009)

Kreplach...Yiddishy word for soup dumplings, usually in your chicken soup!


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 16, 2009)

I confess I've been back from New England for over a week and I haven't posted my food pics yet. Tho' I don't suppose anyone needs to see more clam and lobster pics around here. lol


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 16, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Kreplach...Yiddishy word for soup dumplings, usually in your chicken soup!



I made some Russian apple kletski and a nice, very spicy minestrone a couple of nights ago because it was cold and rainy... perfect soup weather :eat2: I fall into the habit of going overboard with soups; I will put too much into them and have a lot more than I planned to make, so I wound up with three pots going on the stove instead of two. I froze some of the first and pawned off the rest at work


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 16, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Tho' I don't suppose anyone needs to see more clam and lobster pics around here. lol





How dare thee speaketh such nonsense! I practically live for your food pics. If I can't have the real thing, your pics are the next best thing.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 16, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> How dare thee speaketh such nonsense! I practically live for your food pics. If I can't have the real thing, your pics are the next best thing.



aww thanks. I think I just needed some encouragement. I'll post them later tonight or tomorrow.

You're a doll


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 16, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> I confess I've been back from New England for over a week and I haven't posted my food pics yet. Tho' I don't suppose anyone needs to see more clam and lobster pics around here. lol



I live for your lobsters....


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2009)

IdahoCynth said:


> I live for your lobsters....



Another doll!

It won't be long now. I just need to edit the pics down to size. I haven't found anyone yet who loves the clams tho! And I have a great clam "hot tub" pic - a whole bunch of them hanging out in the butter. It's food porn to me!


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 17, 2009)

IdahoCynth said:


> I live for your lobsters....



no sex talk on foodee board, plz


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> no sex talk on foodee board, plz



It's the best place for it!! food porn! food porn!! foooooooood porn!


----------



## Cors (May 17, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Another doll!
> 
> It won't be long now. I just need to edit the pics down to size. I haven't found anyone yet who loves the clams tho! And I have a great clam "hot tub" pic - a whole bunch of them hanging out in the butter. It's food porn to me!



Oooh please post them all! I love clams (and all types of seafood really).


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 17, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Another doll!
> 
> It won't be long now. I just need to edit the pics down to size. I haven't found anyone yet who loves the clams tho! And I have a great clam "hot tub" pic - a whole bunch of them hanging out in the butter. It's food porn to me!



Whoa! I better clarify. I love all seafood. Please don't shun the clam pics. All seafood is welcome here. :eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 17, 2009)

Pix of Steamers Plz...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 17, 2009)

I *love* clams. Mmmmmmmmmmmm!

The best seafood I ever had were the mussels and shrimp fresh from the ocean on a little restaurant actually ON the beach (literally...in the sand. lol) in Spain. Oh my lord....those things were heavenly.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2009)

ok, pics coming soon. Got about 2/3 done last night, and will finish now. Going to start a new thread for the upcoming summer season called "Vacation Food Pics". It's something a little different from the restaurant food pics, I think


----------



## sugar and spice (May 17, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> ok, pics coming soon. Got about 2/3 done last night, and will finish now. Going to start a new thread for the upcoming summer season called "Vacation Food Pics". It's something a little different from the restaurant food pics, I think



Oh Boy that sound like it will be a great thread. I just love vacation food, it's always one of the best parts of being on vacation.


----------



## fatbellygirl (May 18, 2009)

I love fried and broiled seafood with lots of tarter sauce and baked potato with sour cream and butter and lots of melted butter with the lobster and crab legs. My favorite dessert, a enourmous brownie with vanilla ice cream hot fudge with whipped cream and a cherry on top.MMMM delicious decadant wonder how many calories? Who cares.


----------



## sweet&fat (May 18, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> ok, pics coming soon. Got about 2/3 done last night, and will finish now. Going to start a new thread for the upcoming summer season called "Vacation Food Pics". It's something a little different from the restaurant food pics, I think



Can't wait to see them and enjoy vicariously!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 19, 2009)

omg... these say on the box that you can add sour cream and make them into a good dip - well, I didn't have any sour cream, so I just added a bunch of cream cheese and stirred it around - dear lord it's delicious. Not as a dip, but as a soup.


----------



## Chef (May 19, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> omg... these say on the box that you can add sour cream and make them into a good dip - well, I didn't have any sour cream, so I just added a bunch of cream cheese and stirred it around - dear lord it's delicious. Not as a dip, but as a soup.



I'd think just the opposite.. that you'd have sour cream on hand, and not cream cheese... what else do you have hiding in your fridge?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 19, 2009)

I'm a big fan of cream cheese. I love it. I always have a big tub of it (thank you, Costco) in my fridge. lol

I love sour cream, too, but I don't use it as often.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2009)

IC that I'm trying to be good and eat fruit and low-fat foods until after my blood tests (cholestrol check and stuff) this Thursday, but that tub of Bluebell Chocolate Moo-llenium just keeps calling to me! :doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 23, 2009)

I confess I am having a foodie's dream weekend and it's not over yet. There will be pics!

p.s. it does not involved any shells!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 23, 2009)

I confess that even after nine years I still miss and crave some specific foods that are only available in New Jersey.


----------



## MissToodles (May 23, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I confess that even after nine years I still miss and crave some specific foods that are only available in New Jersey.



Well, we do need specifics details here! Taylor roll and that sort of thing? I'm curious, because of the large amount of tri-state transplants in Fl, you still can't find certain things? At least you have good seafood and fresh squeezed orange juice


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 23, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> Well, we do need specifics details here! Taylor roll and that sort of thing? I'm curious, because of the large amount of tri-state transplants in Fl, you still can't find certain things? At least you have good seafood and fresh squeezed orange juice



Well, you are never going to find a taylor ham, egg and cheese on a hardroll in Florida. They don't even understand the concept of "hard roll". "Why would you want a HARD roll?":doh:

Plus my favorite sushi at UYee Sushi in Woodbrige. Bavarian Creme donuts at Vaccharia's Bakery in Iselin. Grilled balsamic chicken with roasted red peppers and fresh mootz on a homemade pita at Oakwood Pizza. Fresh fudge from Cape May. A bagel ANYWHERE in NJ. And a good Jewish deli. 
And of course, a fresh picked, homegrown JERSEY TOMATO!

We do have lots of good eats down here, but sometimes you just get an urge that can not be met. Some things are just better there. Unfortunately some people have transplanted here and opened an "authentic" place but don't always end up making it since we are so slow in the summer. I don't live in a big city area, so it gets quite empty down here when the snowbirds leave.

I think I may have located a good Jewish deli that is possibly on the way to or from Orlando and I hope to hit it hard if I can get there.


----------



## butch (May 24, 2009)

This is more of a complaint: why do all 7-11's seem to keep their drink coolers not very cold? I hate buying a soda and finding it is only sorta cool, and not cold, like drinks should be.

Quit being so cheap, 7-11, and sell actual COLD sodas.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 24, 2009)

butch said:


> This is more of a complaint: why do all 7-11's seem to keep their drink coolers not very cold? I hate buying a soda and finding it is only sorta cool, and not cold, like drinks should be.
> 
> Quit being so cheap, 7-11, and sell actual COLD sodas.



I usually reach in the back of any cooler in case they recently stocked them. They don't generally think to put the warm ones in the back and pull the cold ones to the front. 

I doubt that's the problem here, since you seem to find them all to be like that. So my solution would be - when in 7-11 buy a Slurpee! No cooling issue there


----------



## BBWTexan (May 24, 2009)

I confess that I just spent about an hour searching all of AnnMarie's posts with the word 'chicken' in them so that I could find her recipe for Chicken Pot Pie. 

Now off to the store!

:eat2:


----------



## MissToodles (May 24, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Well, you are never going to find a taylor ham, egg and cheese on a hardroll in Florida. They don't even understand the concept of "hard roll". "Why would you want a HARD roll?":doh:
> 
> Plus my favorite sushi at UYee Sushi in Woodbrige. Bavarian Creme donuts at Vaccharia's Bakery in Iselin. Grilled balsamic chicken with roasted red peppers and fresh mootz on a homemade pita at Oakwood Pizza. Fresh fudge from Cape May. A bagel ANYWHERE in NJ. And a good Jewish deli.
> And of course, a fresh picked, homegrown JERSEY TOMATO!
> ...



No Jewish delis, what what? How you suffer! 
I'm planning on a trip to Wegman's out in Woodbridge (It's only 20 minutes by car from my house), so I need to hit up that bakery. 

Question: What does Taylor ham taste like? I heard it tastes like spam, but it seems like has potential to be better by virtue of being lumped with other deli meats at Pathmark (they seem to carry it in Staten Island supermarkets, I notice these things!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 24, 2009)

I just finished watching an episode on the Food Network that debunked the bad rep of MSG! Who knew!!! :doh: Now I no longer fear foods with MSG!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 24, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> No Jewish delis, what what? How you suffer!
> I'm planning on a trip to Wegman's out in Woodbridge (It's only 20 minutes by car from my house), so I need to hit up that bakery.
> 
> Question: What does Taylor ham taste like? I heard it tastes like spam, but it seems like has potential to be better by virtue of being lumped with other deli meats at Pathmark (they seem to carry it in Staten Island supermarkets, I notice these things!)



Taylor ham tastes much better than Spam. And I like Spam. It is thinner slices and round and crispier. Much better flavor too. You really must try some with egg and/or cheese on a hardroll. You can get them at any deli. 

And I just checked my info about the bakery to make sure I had the spelling correct. It is Vaccaro's Bakery on Inman Ave., in Colonia. There is also one in Clark but I never went to that one since this one was closer to my house in Edison.

Be prepared when you go in because you are going to want EVERYTHING. They have excellent breads, pastries, things made with nuts, the awesome brownies and THE WORLD'S BEST BAVARIAN CREME DONUTS. Please do go and enjoy and let me know what you had. I will live vicariously thru you.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 24, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> No Jewish delis, what what? How you suffer!
> I'm planning on a trip to Wegman's out in Woodbridge (It's only 20 minutes by car from my house), so I need to hit up that bakery.
> 
> Question: What does Taylor ham taste like? I heard it tastes like spam, but it seems like has potential to be better by virtue of being lumped with other deli meats at Pathmark (they seem to carry it in Staten Island supermarkets, I notice these things!)



When are you going? I was thinking of going tomorrow. It's about that far from my house too. Isn't that weird?

And no, Taylor ham isn't like spam, really. I think it sort of tastes like a cross between canadian bacon and hot dogs. yeah, I'm weird. 




D_A_Bunny said:


> Taylor ham tastes much better than Spam. And I like Spam. It is thinner slices and round and crispier. Much better flavor too. You really must try some with egg and/or cheese on a hardroll. You can get them at any deli.
> 
> And I just checked my info about the bakery to make sure I had the spelling correct. It is Vaccaro's Bakery on Inman Ave., in Colonia. There is also one in Clark but I never went to that one since this one was closer to my house in Edison.
> 
> Be prepared when you go in because you are going to want EVERYTHING. They have excellent breads, pastries, things made with nuts, the awesome brownies and THE WORLD'S BEST BAVARIAN CREME DONUTS. Please do go and enjoy and let me know what you had. I will live vicariously thru you.




Wow, Vaccaro's has changed. First of all, they are gone from Inman (big change, lol) - they are building a big Walgreen's there (to replace the old one). But before they were gone, I have to say their cakes sucked. Really bad. I tried them more than once, and couldn't even eat them.

I did like their donuts, tho. Never tried the bavarian cream. And their breads were good.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 25, 2009)

I spent $30 on watermelon and cherries today.


----------



## DeniseW (May 25, 2009)

wow, that must be some good fruit, were they at least organic? 




MisticalMisty said:


> I spent $30 on watermelon and cherries today.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 26, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow, Vaccaro's has changed. First of all, they are gone from Inman (big change, lol) - they are building a big Walgreen's there (to replace the old one). But before they were gone, I have to say their cakes sucked. Really bad. I tried them more than once, and couldn't even eat them.
> 
> I did like their donuts, tho. Never tried the bavarian cream. And their breads were good.



Oh well, that dream is gone. At least now I can just remember them for what they were and try and find a replacement. There is a donut shop in the next town over that was good the one time I tried it, but they are open odd hours and I never go past at the right time.


----------



## Chef (May 26, 2009)

I just got a craving for a cheesesteak with onions, ketchup and cheezwiz..


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 27, 2009)

Chef said:


> I just got a craving for a cheesesteak with onions, *ketchup* and cheezwiz..



omg WHY would you do that to a cheesesteak???


----------



## ValentineBBW (May 27, 2009)

Chef said:


> I just got a craving for a cheesesteak with onions, ketchup and cheezwiz..





SoVerySoft said:


> omg WHY would you do that to a cheesesteak???



I have to second this...why oh why?


----------



## MissToodles (May 27, 2009)

I put ketchup on everything, so I'm siding with chef on this one. It helps to cut through the greasy meat. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Rojodi (May 27, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> I put ketchup on everything, so I'm siding with chef on this one. It helps to cut through the greasy meat. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.



If cooked correctly, it's not greasy. I don't use any oil or butter on the griddle before cooking the steak. My son will use ketchup ONLY if there is no tomato sauce available.

And we use a blend of part skim mozzarella and provolone cheese.


----------



## Chef (May 27, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> omg WHY would you do that to a cheesesteak???





ValentineBBW said:


> I have to second this...why oh why?





MissToodles said:


> I put ketchup on everything, so I'm siding with chef on this one. It helps to cut through the greasy meat. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.





Rojodi said:


> If cooked correctly, it's not greasy. I don't use any oil or butter on the griddle before cooking the steak. My son will use ketchup ONLY if there is no tomato sauce available.
> 
> And we use a blend of part skim mozzarella and provolone cheese.



According to Cheesesteak Folklore.. the correct Philly Cheesesteak has onions, ketchup and cheez wiz. The sandwich that has steak, peppers, and onions is from New Jersey. :bow:


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 27, 2009)

Chef said:


> According to Cheesesteak Folklore.. the correct Philly Cheesesteak has onions, ketchup and cheez wiz. The sandwich that has steak, peppers, and onions is from New Jersey. :bow:



I don't believe that's correct. People might add the ketchup, but in philly it's served with cheese wiz (or provolone) and either wit' or wit'out (and that means onions).


----------



## butch (May 27, 2009)

IC that boardwalk food is the best. How anyone can decide on what to eat there, I don't know, as there are so many choices.

Also, I had chocolate covered Nutter Butters today. They were OK. I also saw chocolate covered Peeps for sale. Anyone had those, and how do they taste?


----------



## ToniTails (May 28, 2009)

I don't know why, but I have always loved the food court at the mall--- all those restaurants in one spot---- woo!


----------



## Chef (May 28, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> I don't believe that's correct. People might add the ketchup, but in philly it's served with cheese wiz (or provolone) and either wit' or wit'out (and that means onions).



okay.. I'll agree to that.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh lord...

So, I was craving French Onion soup...or beef broth...or veggie soup in beef broth... and we didn't have any. But I was really craving something salty. So I saw pasta sauce in my cabinet. I intended to cook it and put it over pasta... but I tasted it...and then couldn't stop tasting it. The jar is almost empty. :blink:

Edit: It is empty. :doh:


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

hee hee--- saved some time then huh? 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh lord...
> 
> So, I was craving French Onion soup...or beef broth...or veggie soup in beef broth... and we didn't have any. But I was really craving something salty. So I saw pasta sauce in my cabinet. I intended to cook it and put it over pasta... but I tasted it...and then couldn't stop tasting it. The jar is almost empty. :blink:


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 8, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh lord...
> 
> So, I was craving French Onion soup...or beef broth...or veggie soup in beef broth... and we didn't have any. But I was really craving something salty. So I saw pasta sauce in my cabinet. I intended to cook it and put it over pasta... but I tasted it...and then couldn't stop tasting it. The jar is almost empty. :blink:
> 
> Edit: It is empty. :doh:




Have you tried the French Onion soup at Costco? I don't remember the brand, but it's frozen and a box has 9 individual servings complete with cheese and croutons. You won't go back to the canned stuff after trying it.


----------



## butch (Jun 8, 2009)

IC that I am addicted to pretzel rolls, which I have only ever seen here at the Shoppers Food Warehouse. Yummy!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

i love the fresh baked pretzels from the mall



butch said:


> IC that I am addicted to pretzel rolls, which I have only ever seen here at the Shoppers Food Warehouse. Yummy!


----------



## Chef (Jun 9, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oh lord...
> 
> So, I was craving French Onion soup...or beef broth...or veggie soup in beef broth... and we didn't have any. But I was really craving something salty. So I saw pasta sauce in my cabinet. I intended to cook it and put it over pasta... but I tasted it...and then couldn't stop tasting it. The jar is almost empty. :blink:
> 
> Edit: It is empty. :doh:



... and you didn't tell us what the sauce was? Something THAT tasty? :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 9, 2009)

hahaha, because it's embarassing! It really wasn't extraordinarily tasty. I just had a craving, and I love sauce. :blush:

It was GreatValue green pepper and mushroom spaghetti sauce. See? told ya. lol


----------



## Cors (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm so mad at myself! 

I love champagne chocolates and will finish a big box in ten minutes if I allow myself to. I decided to "be good" and eat one a day... they ended up going BAD! I just threw out half a box, ugh.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 12, 2009)

I was supposed to star a diet like 2 weeks ago!! and havent!!!! damn foddee board!!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 12, 2009)

I am ticked off that produce is so expensive. I need lots of veggies and some fruit thrown in. My grocery bill is so high because of it.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 13, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I am ticked off that produce is so expensive. I need lots of veggies and some fruit thrown in. My grocery bill is so high because of it.



I know, I know. even trying to shop seasonally, well it just not cheap!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 13, 2009)

I grew up going to diners all the time. Before you ordered you meal, they always brought out little plates of coleslaw, picked beet & onion salad and a chickpea salad. Not just one particular diner, but all diners that I can think of used to do this. Not anymore. What happened? Also, why can't I find Chinese roast pork on garlic bread served with duck sauce the side? Diners used to have this sandwich on their menu as well. I've checked in heavily Jewish areas to no avail, at least in the Bronx. Surely, someone else must like it as well! Or is it considered passe?


----------



## Chef (Jun 14, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I was supposed to star a diet like 2 weeks ago!! and havent!!!! damn foddee board!!



And here I thought you'd be damning me  I have cookies.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 14, 2009)

Chef said:


> And here I thought you'd be damning me  I have cookies.



well I didnt want to point chubby fingers at anyone ehheheh


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 14, 2009)

I confess that I KNOW I should never bring the entire package of _______ (insert snack food name here) to the couch with me - just take a serving and leave the rest in the kitchen!! But nooooo... and now I have no Pepperidge Farms White Chocolate Macadamia but cookies left.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

IC that its is now 4:20 pm and I have yet to eat anything today! I have been way too busy! So now I am having some eggs and sausage! finally! geesh


----------



## Chef (Jun 15, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> IC that its is now 4:20 pm and I have yet to eat anything today! I have been way too busy! So now I am having some eggs and sausage! finally! geesh



Mmmmm... Sausages...


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 15, 2009)

Chef said:


> Mmmmm... Sausages...



see comments like that, my friend, brings out the "bad girl" in me,... and I am trying to behave for awhile atleast dammit!:doh:

I am refraining from making a sexual comment!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

IC that I made my hubby an egg,cheese and sausage breakfast sandwich this morning! I used Hot and Spicy sausages and then used the fat from the sausages to cook the eggs, over easy! As usual, i used alittle salt and pepper on the eggs, while they were cooking,.. Well,...... The sausages were sooo damn HOT and SPICY his eyes were tearing, nose was running and throat was on fire!! hehehehe. Thats what he gets for making me cook every meal for him!! :bow:


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 17, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> IC that I made my hubby an egg,cheese and sausage breakfast sandwich this morning! I used Hot and Spicy sausages and then used the fat from the sausages to cook the eggs, over easy! As usual, i used alittle salt and pepper on the eggs, while they were cooking,.. Well,...... The sausages were sooo damn HOT and SPICY his eyes were tearing, nose was running and throat was on fire!! hehehehe. Thats what he gets for making me cook every meal for him!! :bow:



Great! Maybe now he'll make his own meals!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 17, 2009)

Rojodi said:


> Great! Maybe now he'll make his own meals!!



ROTFLMAO!!!
Not a chance in hell!!
But thats a dream of mine


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 17, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> ROTFLMAO!!!
> Not a chance in hell!!
> But thats a dream of mine



Three words:

Frank's Hot Sauce..

Tell him, if he wants to eat, he'll have to learn to at least be in the kitchen and learning to cook.


----------



## Chef (Jun 18, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> IC that I made my hubby an egg,cheese and sausage breakfast sandwich this morning! I used Hot and Spicy sausages and then used the fat from the sausages to cook the eggs, over easy! As usual, i used alittle salt and pepper on the eggs, while they were cooking,.. Well,...... The sausages were sooo damn HOT and SPICY his eyes were tearing, nose was running and throat was on fire!! hehehehe. Thats what he gets for making me cook every meal for him!! :bow:



Most.. know.. brand.. of sausages..


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

Chef said:


> Most.. know.. brand.. of sausages..



I knew the brand, if thats what you are asking me?! I did it on purpose


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 18, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I knew the brand, if thats what you are asking me?! I did it on purpose



he wants you to tell him the brand I think


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 18, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> he wants you to tell him the brand I think



hahaha ty so much MM !


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 19, 2009)

IC I am having Nathan's Half Sour pickles for Breakfast:eat1:!! YUMMM


----------



## Tad (Jun 19, 2009)

I like cooking hot sausages up with rice....put the rice, water, any seasoning for the rice, and sausages in a casserole in the oven for a couple of hours....some of the heat leaks from the sausages into the rice, and eating the rice with teh sausage cuts the heat.....overall yummy!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2009)

IC being on vacation and being broke is a real bummer. I'm having a tough time coming up with fun things to eat. At least it is testing my concocting skills. Last night we made a Mexican Casserole with the following ingredients: 2 cans Campbells Cheddar Soup, 1 can of Cream of Chicken soup, 3 cooked and cubed chicken breasts, 1 sm. can of green chiles, 1 sm. can of chopped black olives, a little less than 1/2 cup Pace Mild picante sauce (it was all that was left in the jar), paprika, grated cheddar cheese and corn tortillas. It wasn't too bad either, except hubby felt we needed onions (my tummy doesn't like onions - so I was okay with it!).


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 19, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> IC being on vacation and being broke is a real bummer. I'm having a tough time coming up with fun things to eat. At least it is testing my concocting skills. Last night we made a Mexican Casserole with the following ingredients: 2 cans Campbells Cheddar Soup, 1 can of Cream of Chicken soup, 3 cooked and cubed chicken breasts, 1 sm. can of green chiles, 1 sm. can of chopped black olives, a little less than 1/2 cup Pace Mild picante sauce (it was all that was left in the jar), paprika, grated cheddar cheese and corn tortillas. It wasn't too bad either, except hubby felt we needed onions (my tummy doesn't like onions - so I was okay with it!).



That sounds very tasty.:eat2:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 20, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> IC I am having Nathan's Half Sour pickles for Breakfast:eat1:!! YUMMM



having 6 pickles for breakfast,... just FYI,.. not a good idea! I didnt feel well all day LOL


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hubby just cooked liver and onions for him and his folks. Ordinarily, I dislike the smell, but today it smelled delicious.  I know better than to eat any of it though because I don't like it. Now I'm getting hungry and leftovers is not in the least appealing.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 22, 2009)

hurray for dessert as dinner. ice cream yum yum.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 25, 2009)

Tyler Florence just wrapped an entire chicken in long, thick strips of bacon, in order to help keep it moist while it roasted. I might have whimpered a little.


----------



## Tad (Jun 25, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Tyler Florence just wrapped an entire chicken in long, thick strips of bacon, in order to help keep it moist while it roasted. I might have whimpered a little.



Now that is restraint! (only whimpering a little, that is)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 25, 2009)

My confession is that on Monday the 22nd we had the buffet breakfast in the bash hotel before we left. It was Larry's birthday and it was very comfortable.

My confession is that the dumbass in me ordered eggs and a waffle instead of eating more of what I really wanted which was the AMAZINGLY delicious bagel with cream cheese and lox. I actually didn't compute my own desire while I was there and ate mediocre eggs and a very filling waffle instead of devouring more lox.

So here it is three days later and I am still wanting (and I mean WANTING) that lox with a passion that should be reserved for a long lost lover.

Oh man, I really want that damn lox.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 25, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Tyler Florence just wrapped an entire chicken in long, thick strips of bacon, in order to help keep it moist while it roasted. I might have whimpered a little.



I watched this too and I did whimper! Mmmm...bacon!!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jun 28, 2009)

IC that I recently had my very first funnel cake.

I didn't expect much from it, thinking it would be like any version of fried dough. But the texture was so surprising and intriguing! Super chewy, almost elastic, with a subtle flavor. Reminiscent of the very innermost layers of a Cinnabon, only fried in thin little drizzles! Pulling off bits was fun, and it was over too soon.

Will be looking for these in future street fairs.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 1, 2009)

Not a confession or a thought - more of a whine... TWELVE days of hospital food!! I think I may perish!! I have snacks handy but I want FOOD - real FOOD! The "worst" part is that their menu only revolves for one week. Most patients aren't here long enough to notice, but I already know what tonights dinner is going to taste like... ugh...


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 1, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> Not a confession or a thought - more of a whine... TWELVE days of hospital food!! I think I may perish!! I have snacks handy but I want FOOD - real FOOD! The "worst" part is that their menu only revolves for one week. Most patients aren't here long enough to notice, but I already know what tonights dinner is going to taste like... ugh...



hope ya feel better Mishe and get yummy food soon.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 1, 2009)

snuggletiger said:


> hope ya feel better Mishe and get yummy food soon.



I second that! Feel better soon, Mishe!


----------



## Chef (Jul 2, 2009)

Gadzooks! Fast Food for Mishe! STAT!

Also, I need a burger now.. for some odd reason


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 2, 2009)

I confess I am in love with Ben&Jerry's Brownie Batter Ice Cream. :blush: It is the end all/be all of flavors for me. :wubu:


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 5, 2009)

1. I LOVE dark chocolate. 

2. I LOVE Reece's miniature PB cups. Perfect ratio of PB to chocolate. 

HOWEVER, the dark chocolate did not improve things the way I anticipated it would! I was so surprised and disappointed! It seemed to make the PB too sweet, and it just tasted _off_. There's no other way to describe it. I hope anyone else who tries them has better luck. 

Sometimes it is better to not mess with perfection.

.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 5, 2009)

there are the newman's own dark chocolate pb cups, but it just isn't the same. the filling doesn't have the similar salty/sweetness with that very dry texture. 

hmm, random thought. I attempted to make a pudding pop yesterday by taking a chocolate pudding cup, placing a stick in it and then put it in the freezer. it was a reasonable fascismile to the orignial. I do it again. did not use jello brand pudding, because I think their pudding is horrid.


----------



## Chef (Jul 11, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> there are the newman's own dark chocolate pb cups, but it just isn't the same. the filling doesn't have the similar salty/sweetness with that very dry texture.
> 
> hmm, random thought. I attempted to make a pudding pop yesterday by taking a chocolate pudding cup, placing a stick in it and then put it in the freezer. it was a reasonable fascismile to the orignial. I do it again. did not use jello brand pudding, because I think their pudding is horrid.



I really want to try this.. I've found several recipes online.. and most use a combination of pudding and cool whip. Hmm.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2009)

I caught the last half of "Donut Paradise" on the Travel Channel today and I was almost drooling before the show was over. Makes me want to plan a vacation around all the good food stops I've seen on the Travel Channel and The Food Network. Sigh! I also recorded "Breakfast Paradise" and will watch it later. Yum!


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 19, 2009)

I confess that my favorite way to eat Cream Corn is with bacon pieces in it... but I hesitate to ever tell anyone cause it looks EXTREMELY unattractive lol.


----------



## shinyapple (Jul 19, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> I caught the last half of "Donut Paradise" on the Travel Channel today and I was almost drooling before the show was over. Makes me want to plan a vacation around all the good food stops I've seen on the Travel Channel and The Food Network. Sigh! I also recorded "Breakfast Paradise" and will watch it later. Yum!



I watched this too, Punkin....but only to the part about the Spudnut Shop. That place has some of my fondest food-related childhood memories. My grandfather took me there for the first time and I remember getting out of the car and as we crossed the parking lot, he told me that this was far better than any doughnut I'd ever find. He was right and I was hooked for life.

I haven't been back since I moved away nearly a decade ago, but it's still a favorite. I found out the doughnut shop near me now sell spudnuts AND has a drive-thru. It's a fat girl's dream!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 21, 2009)

I confess that I don't like tomatoes.
I've tried - I really have - I swear!
I can tolerate them in a fast food burger or a few chopped up on a taco, but that's it.
I'm jealous when other foodies talk about ripe, sweet, juicy, plump, in season tomatoes because it sounds so GOOOOOD. But no matter what, I just can't seem to like them.
Am I alone?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 21, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> I confess that I don't like tomatoes.
> I've tried - I really have - I swear!
> I can tolerate them in a fast food burger or a few chopped up on a taco, but that's it.
> I'm jealous when other foodies talk about ripe, sweet, juicy, plump, in season tomatoes because it sounds so GOOOOOD. But no matter what, I just can't seem to like them.
> Am I alone?



Nope, my friend, Linda S. hates them too. And she says the same thing as you - she WANTS to like them!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 22, 2009)

For lunch today I had a whole tomato stuffed with chicken salad, an a sweet tea. I <3 southern cuisine.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 22, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> I confess that I don't like tomatoes.
> I've tried - I really have - I swear!
> I can tolerate them in a fast food burger or a few chopped up on a taco, but that's it.
> I'm jealous when other foodies talk about ripe, sweet, juicy, plump, in season tomatoes because it sounds so GOOOOOD. But no matter what, I just can't seem to like them.
> Am I alone?




I am pretty sure you should apologize to me. I am not sure why, it is just that this post felt like a personal attack. My GOD, woman! 


* shakes head, and keeps a close eye on Mishe *


----------



## Tad (Jul 22, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I confess that my favorite way to eat Cream Corn is with bacon pieces in it... but I hesitate to ever tell anyone cause it looks EXTREMELY unattractive lol.



Oh, I have a classic 70s sort of recipe for 'corn chowder' soup that you might like:

1) In a sauce pan fry up a few slices of bacon until they are crispy. Set them aside, drain off the fat (but don't wash pan)

2) dice up about a quarter cup of onion, and fry it up in the sauce pan (with the remains of the bacon fat) until the bits are soft.

3) Turn the heat to low, then add a small can of creamed corn, one can of mushroom soup, and then soup can of milk (or a bit less, depending on how thick you want it).

4) Bring it to a simmer, stirring occasionally to keep it from burning on the bottom.

5) Let cool

6) Serve into bowls, and crumple the bacon on top.

It has an *ugly *color to it, and it is probably the least healthy thing I cook, due to the salt from the bacon plus what is in the soup and the cream corn, but darn it tastes good!


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 22, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I am pretty sure you should apologize to me. I am not sure why, it is just that this post felt like a personal attack. My GOD, woman!
> 
> 
> * shakes head, and keeps a close eye on Mishe *



I know! I know!! I'm sorry!! LOL! Yesterday Ina Garten cooked fresh cherry (or plum?) tomatoes in olive oil and herbs and they looked so GOOD but I just KNEW if I were there, I wouldn't like them... :doh:


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 22, 2009)

I confess that i WANT to purchase one of these but am afraid I might like it and THEN what will I do if addicted to a $7.50 Bacon Milk Chocolate candy bar?!?! 

View attachment bacon chocolate.jpg


----------



## Chef (Jul 23, 2009)

Lately, when I've ordered fish, which has been alot lately, I get it *BLACKENED*! And I've discovered that a particular restaurants' meaning of *BLACKENED* has differed greatly from lightly spiced to "I think you used the whole bottle". I'm tempted to say *REALLY BLACK*!


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jul 23, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> I confess that i WANT to purchase one of these but am afraid I might like it and THEN what will I do if addicted to a $7.50 Bacon Milk Chocolate candy bar?!?!



I've had it. It's awesome.

But I ate it really slowly and savored it, so I did not feel in danger of addiction.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 25, 2009)

Tad said:


> Oh, I have a classic 70s sort of recipe for 'corn chowder' soup that you might like:
> 
> 1) In a sauce pan fry up a few slices of bacon until they are crispy. Set them aside, drain off the fat (but don't wash pan)
> 
> ...




Excuse me sir, but are you aware of the (not so) secret ingredient for this month's Iron Foodee Challenge? _ahem!_

Methinks you need to cut and paste - PRONTO!


----------



## CrankySpice (Jul 25, 2009)

I confess that I have had tuna salad (with onion & apple) in a tortilla (with iceburg lettuce) and ridged potato chips every weekday for lunch for the past three months. And I'm still not tired of it.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 26, 2009)

I confess that all I want to do this week/weekend is eat. It's driving me insane! I'm trying not to because it seems like I am immediately full after a few bites but 10 minutes later I want something else.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 26, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Excuse me sir, but are you aware of the (not so) secret ingredient for this month's Iron Foodee Challenge? _ahem!_
> 
> Methin*x* you need to cut and paste - PRONTO!



Fixed that for ya!


----------



## Weeze (Aug 10, 2009)

I hate to cook.

Like... I really don't like it.
So why am I cooking so much lately? I've just been getting in moods :/ It's weird.


----------



## Chef (Aug 11, 2009)

I love to cook. I also love to collect cookbooks.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 11, 2009)

My daughter and I (well, mostly my daughter...lol) made a super easy chocolate cake last night. And it is sitting there on the counter just calling my name. It wants me to eat it, I just know it does. :eat2: And I know once I start I may not stop! Ha! Sometimes it sucks having kids I have to share with. No fair!


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 11, 2009)

I love nutty bars. 


That is all.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 11, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> I love nutty bars.
> 
> 
> That is all.




Little Debbie? I discovered them at the Dims bash and now I always have them in the house!


p.s. or are you talking about a place like Cheers??


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe she's talking about male strip clubs?


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 11, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Maybe she's talking about male strip clubs?



Ha ha ha Ginny, you're bad.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 12, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Little Debbie? I discovered them at the Dims bash and now I always have them in the house!
> 
> 
> p.s. or are you talking about a place like Cheers??


 Ha ha...Cheers, yes, I love those, too, Randi! But yeah, I was talking about Little Debbie nutty bars. I had one yesterday after not having one for awhile, and had forgotten how great they are. I've got them on my shopping list for this weekend.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 14, 2009)

I keep a bottle of real bacon bits in the fridge at all times and I like to have a swig from it once or twice an evening. Hey, I live alone - I'll drink directly from the bottle of bacon if I want to.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 14, 2009)

Frankie said:


> I keep a bottle of real bacon bits in the fridge at all times and I like to have a swig from it once or twice an evening. Hey, I live alone - I'll drink directly from the bottle of bacon if I want to.



Now if you continue to talk like that on the Foodee Board, you might not have to live alone


----------



## mossystate (Aug 14, 2009)

Frankie said:


> I keep a bottle of real bacon bits in the fridge at all times and I like to have a swig from it once or twice an evening. Hey, I live alone - I'll drink directly from the bottle of bacon if I want to.





Careful...those dried bits of goodness are a gateway drug. Wonder how they would feel up each nostril.

I don't live alone, but, I swig from the oj carton. Roomie does not drink oj all that often....if he knew...he would never drink it.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 15, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Now if you continue to talk like that on the Foodee Board, you might not have to live alone



SVS, I also confess that the most bacon I ever consumed in one sitting was 1 lb - and that's only because that was all that was in the package. 



mossystate said:


> Careful...those dried bits of goodness are a gateway drug. Wonder how they would feel up each nostril.
> 
> I don't live alone, but, I swig from the oj carton. Roomie does not drink oj all that often....if he knew...he would never drink it.



Mossy, what's bacon a gateway drug to - pork rinds? I drink directly from the OJ carton, too . . . eat directly out of the ice cream container, gnaw off a block of a cheese. I don't need any more dinnerware and utensils sitting around my sink for six months waiting to be washed, heh. THAT'S RIGHT, I'M GROSS.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 15, 2009)

I confess that on Thursday and Friday morning, I ate an entire box of Little Debbie Swiss Rolls. Not one box between the two mornings - one box EACH morning. The worst part - after the guilt - is that I have no snack food left for the weekend now. :doh:


----------



## intraultra (Aug 16, 2009)

IC I never tried sushi until yesterday and that is was not as bad as I thought it'd be.

I had an alaska roll. I will probably never eat that again, but I will try a california roll in the future, which actually sounds like something I'd like.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 21, 2009)

I made cabbage rolls for the first time ever last night and they were a huge hit and so much fun to make!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 21, 2009)

Joy...I have never made those...but, seeing this...I am going to get on it. 

I went to the grocery store this morning. I passed the frozen food cases...I saw....fudgesicles...had not had them in yeeeears. Now, they are the ' original ' fudgesicles. I remembered them as being better. Ugh. All I could taste was the stick, and the slightest bit of chocolate. 

Pooey.


----------



## Chef (Aug 21, 2009)

Mossy, your popsicle post reminded me of a ice cream treat (sometime in the 70s) that had plastic stix that could be used after the ice cream was eaten. The Stix were a variety of colors and interlocked with other stix.. does anyone else remember these.. or was it only my vivid imagination...

http://www.innovationcreation.us/2006/10/innovation-history-elsie-stix-how-to.html


----------



## Frankie (Aug 22, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Joy...I have never made those...but, seeing this...I am going to get on it.
> 
> I went to the grocery store this morning. I passed the frozen food cases...I saw....fudgesicles...had not had them in yeeeears. Now, they are the ' original ' fudgesicles. I remembered them as being better. Ugh. All I could taste was the stick, and the slightest bit of chocolate.
> 
> Pooey.



I had the same Fudgesicle experience last year. So sad. I tried some Good Humor bars, and they disappointed me, too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 23, 2009)

I actually won something from a food blog today. 2 Le Creusent spatulas.

yay!


----------



## rainyday (Aug 23, 2009)

Frankie said:


> I keep a bottle of real bacon bits in the fridge at all times and I like to have a swig from it once or twice an evening. Hey, I live alone - I'll drink directly from the bottle of bacon if I want to.



Frankie, this cracked me up. Posting to say it because I'm rep broke at the moment.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 26, 2009)

Chef said:


> Mossy, your popsicle post reminded me of a ice cream treat (sometime in the 70s) that had plastic stix that could be used after the ice cream was eaten. The Stix were a variety of colors and interlocked with other stix.. does anyone else remember these.. or was it only my vivid imagination...
> 
> http://www.innovationcreation.us/2006/10/innovation-history-elsie-stix-how-to.html



These seem vaguely familiar. I'm sure I must have had them once but it must have been when I was pretty young because I don't have a clear memory of them. But as soon as I saw the link I had an 'oh those seem familiar' feeling.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 26, 2009)

I recently bought Weight Watchers Fudgesicles and they were actually good!

I've been craving mashed potatoes, gravy and chicken friend steak. I'm gonna have to do something about it soon!


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 26, 2009)

I confess that I have become addicted to the Onion Strips Crunchy Snacks (Savory Seasoned) by Alexia.

Not only do I eat them from the bag, but I crumble them up and put them in quesadillas. I eat them on burgers. I add them to breading for baked chicken and I crumble them up as garnish on rice and corn and all kinds of other weirdo things.

Totally amazing. I can't wait to try some of the other products this company has.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 26, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> I confess that I have become addicted to the Onion Strips Crunchy Snacks (Savory Seasoned) by Alexia.
> 
> Not only do I eat them from the bag, but I crumble them up and put them in quesadillas. I eat them on burgers. I add them to breading for baked chicken and I crumble them up as garnish on rice and corn and all kinds of other weirdo things.
> 
> Totally amazing. I can't wait to try some of the other products this company has.



Is it like a funyun?


----------



## Chef (Aug 26, 2009)

I like to put peanuts in my Coke, and crunch'em with each drink. :blush:


----------



## Chef (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay.. I lied.. I put peanuts in my Diet Coke...



Chef said:


> I like to put peanuts in my Coke, and crunch'em with each drink. :blush:


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 27, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Is it like a funyun?



Kind of... Like a cross between a Funyun and a super deep fried but not burned, extra crunch onion ring...but the onion is dry and crunchy.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 27, 2009)

I wish someone would teach me how to cook. I feel like such a bum.


----------



## Chef (Aug 27, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> I wish someone would teach me how to cook. I feel like such a bum.



Two Words: Alton Brown. Two more words: Good Eats.


----------



## Chef (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay granted.. if you watch Good Eats religiously, you know that you'll need to have as many pots, pans, ingredients, gadgets, and love of food as Alton Brown does.. but you probably will have trouble locating your own food anthropologist, Agent M, and a IceBox Lady.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 27, 2009)

Chef said:


> Two Words: Alton Brown. Two more words: Good Eats.



i love alton. he taught me most of what I know, including making pickles. Hell, I think I just need a personal chef :eat1:


----------



## Chef (Aug 27, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> i love alton. he taught me most of what I know, including making pickles. Hell, I think I just need a personal chef :eat1:



Now you're talkin'


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 27, 2009)

that would be my dream: walking into my kitchen (which has infinite choices of delicious meals and infinite ingredients) and my personal chef just whips something yummy and different up every time.

... until then....


----------



## Chef (Aug 27, 2009)

That's kinda my nightmare... hmm.. this sounds good.. all I need is this.. and this.. and oh damn.. out of mayo again.


----------



## Chef (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh woah.. that was my guilty pleasure.. Wendy's Fries and a Wendy's Chocolate Frosty.


----------



## intraultra (Aug 29, 2009)

We bought 5 boxes of tastykakes.
The banana kandy kakes are amazing and I'm fighting the urge to eat them all.


----------



## mszwebs (Aug 29, 2009)

Clearly I need to change my contacts, because I thought the Food Travesties thread was the Food Transvestites thread.

And I was seriously like... WTF??

Let me just go do that now...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Aug 29, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Clearly I need to change my contacts, because I thought the Food Travesties thread was the Food Transvestites thread.
> 
> And I was seriously like... WTF??
> 
> Let me just go do that now...



Me too, zwebs, me too.

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## Chef (Aug 29, 2009)

No Chef! Its about food you detest... But.. can't I admire a little food?


----------



## Friday (Aug 30, 2009)

IC, I'd rather eat homemade mashed potatoes and gravy than chocolate cake.


----------



## BBWTexan (Sep 5, 2009)

Friday said:


> IC, I'd rather eat homemade mashed potatoes and gravy than chocolate cake.



Same here. I'm way more about the main course (and the accompanying sides) than I am about sweets.


----------



## freakinlaynie (Sep 6, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> I go back for second helpings - with almost every meal.





I bet you have a lovely body=)
and you belly dance??


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 6, 2009)

The one annoying thing about living out in the country is there is no pizza delivery.  Perhaps I can talk hubby into making pizza...hmmm...do we have the ingredients?


----------



## phatkhat (Sep 7, 2009)

I once at a 10 piece McDonalds nuggets, biggies sized fries and Orange drink and a whole Marie Calendars Chocolate Turtle pie in one sitting. On that day I then understood the phrase "it hurts so good"


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 8, 2009)

Last week was my first back to work after being laid up for more than two months. As a welcome back gift, one of the nursing units gave me a $90 gift card to my local supermarket (Market Basket). I went shopping today and went HOG WILD! I spent $104.42 and this is what I bought;

Butter - 1 lb
Flour Tortillas - 8pack
Muenster Cheese - 10 slices
Colby/Cheddar/Jack cheese - 12oz
Silk Light Soymilk - 1/2 gal
Light Cream - 1 pint
Eggs - 1 dozen
Corned Beef Hash - 1 can
Hot Dogs, all beef - 10
Teriyaki Ginger Marinade - 1 bottle
Starkist Tuna - 2 cans and 2 envelopes
Special K Cinnamon Pecan - family size box
Special K Protein Plus Flakes Cereal - 1 box
Devil Dogs - 1 box
Market Basket 12 grain bread - 1 loaf
Asiago Focaccino bread - from in-store bakery
Refrigerated Pizza Dough
Hot dog rolls
Sea Scallops - Fresh - 1/2 pound ($4.85!!)
Ground Beef (2 1 lb pkgs)
A Pork Roast
A Pot Roast
Two Cube Steaks
NY Sirloin Steak
Steak Tips
Pork Spare Ribs
A Small Roasting Chicken
Chicken Legs (4 large)
Boneless Skinless Chicken Thighs (8 large)
Idaho Potatoes (5 lbs)
Yellow Onions (2 lbs)
Red, Green and Yellow Peppers
Brighams Ice Cream - 1 Qt Chocolate Chip
Ben & Jerrys - 2 pints (Chubby Hubby and Americone Dream)
Moose Tracks Ice Cream - 2 pints! 

I NEVER shop like this! I have never bought this much meat in one trip to the store. Now the trick is actually COOKING!!! Wheeee! I'm excited by my purchases!! LOL!


----------



## Leesa (Sep 8, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> Last week was my first back to work after being laid up for more than two months. As a welcome back gift, one of the nursing units gave me a $90 gift card to my local supermarket (Market Basket). I went shopping today and went HOG WILD! I spent $104.42 and this is what I bought;



When are you having us over for dinner? :eat1:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 9, 2009)

Leesa said:


> When are you having us over for dinner? :eat1:



I was just about to ask the same thing!
And more importantly...what are we having for dinner? :eat2:

Mishe, doesn't it feel good to shop like that? I love when I have the opportunity to buy lots of good stuff like that, lots of good meats and even some goodies. :happy:


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL - you can come over for dinner any time - but you're cooking! LOL!


----------



## JoyJoy (Sep 11, 2009)

IC I was so disappointed to find that my box of Good & Plenty's was filled with hardened licorice too tough to chew, I chose to console myself with another bag of Gummy Lifesavers.


----------



## Chef (Sep 15, 2009)

I've always had migas with bits of torn *flour* tortillas. Now I have to try it using corn.


----------



## Chef (Sep 15, 2009)

I knew.. just knew I had put the wrong directions for making those hershey's kiss cookies... I could feel the wrath brewing..


----------



## Chef (Sep 24, 2009)

Canned Tuna was much, much better before they took the dolphin out.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 25, 2009)

I recently got a $25 gift certificate to Trader Joe's which I just squandered on eight six-packs of Hanson's natural cane soda and three jugs of Mississippi Mud (black and tan beer)... and I still have 36¢ to spare!


----------



## Isa (Sep 26, 2009)

I am craving jack in the box tacos. Seriously. Its 12:50 am and it's becoming more difficult to talk myself out of jumping in the truck to go buy some. 

Oh and I had dinner about 8pm tonight so technically I am not hungry.


----------



## BBWTexan (Sep 26, 2009)

Isa said:


> I am craving jack in the box tacos. Seriously. Its 12:50 am and it's becoming more difficult to talk myself out of jumping in the truck to go buy some.



Must be something going around... I've also been craving those stupid tacos. 

And the churros.


----------



## Cors (Sep 26, 2009)

My luggage is crammed full of food and goodies! All 25kgs of it!

Clothes will have to be mailed if they can't be stuffed in my hand luggage...


----------



## Cors (Sep 26, 2009)

Picture of said luggage!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 26, 2009)

Cors, I had to look really hard before I recognized anything and I finally saw the Jelly Bellies! Woot!

IC I'm in one of those "whadda you want when you gotta have something" moods - and it isn't a mood for Cracker Jacks either! Sigh!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 26, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Cors, I had to look really hard before I recognized anything and I finally saw the Jelly Bellies! Woot!...



I noticed the boxes of Pocky. Yum! I get that locally, in the international section of the supermarket. It's also available in the Asian markets.


----------



## Isa (Sep 27, 2009)

BBWTexan said:


> Must be something going around... I've also been craving those stupid tacos.
> 
> And the churros.



Never tried the churros but I lost the taco battle about 2am. I went down smiling.


----------



## KuroBara (Sep 29, 2009)

Chef said:


> I like to put peanuts in my Coke, and crunch'em with each drink. :blush:


 
You must be a Southerner, because IC I have seen ALL of my uncles do the exact same thing!! If you put salt in you beer, I may have to marry you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2009)

KuroBara said:


> You must be a Southerner, because IC I have seen ALL of my uncles do the exact same thing!! If you put salt in you beer, I may have to marry you



How about salt on watermelon? Or sugar on rice?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How about salt on watermelon? Or sugar on rice?



I only use salt on my watermelon if the melon isn't quite sweet enough.

Oh..and I pour bacon grease on my rice..LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 1, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I only use salt on my watermelon if the melon isn't quite sweet enough.
> 
> Oh..and I pour bacon grease on my rice..LOL



I use straight butter and some salt and pepper myself


----------



## butch (Oct 2, 2009)

My apartment still smells like the chicken curry I made last night.


----------



## Chef (Oct 2, 2009)

There was a computer science building at the university that was very old, with creaky, tiled floors and walls that may have been white once upon a time, but had aged to a dull yellowish color.

Every hallway in that building smelled of freshly popped buttered popcorn. All day, and all night. Never burnt.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 2, 2009)

My youngest is attending a culinary arts program through her high school. She brought home an amazing white chocolate strawberry tart and sushi, both of which she made this week!

Oh. My. God.

How lucky am I?


----------



## Red (Oct 3, 2009)

Cors said:


> Picture of said luggage!



Oooh is that stuff you can't get in London that you're bringing back from Singapore? If so let me know as Pocky is sold in a shop round the corner from my house. I can always post you some if you're desperate!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 3, 2009)

Cors said:


> Picture of said luggage!



note to self: work on bootleg luggage inspection identification badge...

DO WANT.


----------



## Cors (Oct 4, 2009)

Red said:


> Oooh is that stuff you can't get in London that you're bringing back from Singapore? If so let me know as Pocky is sold in a shop round the corner from my house. I can always post you some if you're desperate!



I can find Pocky in Chinatown, but not always in the flavours I want and at grossly inflated prices! Thanks for the offer though! :kiss2:


----------



## Chef (Oct 4, 2009)

Nuts? All I can think of are desserts... Hmm. :huh:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm a little obsessed with Man vs Food and have been watching it non stop on justin.tv and tonight is the spicy chili competition. I am so excited!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been craving homemade lasagna for the past three days. I suspect I will be doing some cooking this weekend.:eat2:


----------



## Chef (Oct 12, 2009)

The Cake Doctor Rulez!


----------



## Tooz (Oct 12, 2009)

After the New Jersey bash, we're stopping in Rhode Island for a day. I'm gonna hit up Trader Joe's and I'm excited!

Also, after much searching, I found Coffee Mate coconut creme creamer at the Union St. Hannaford in Bangor. The big bottle. I am on cloud 5,632,653.


----------



## comaseason (Oct 12, 2009)

Tooz said:


> After the New Jersey bash, we're stopping in Rhode Island for a day. I'm gonna hit up Trader Joe's and I'm excited!



mmmm trader joe's... makes me want these... soooo good


----------



## Tooz (Oct 12, 2009)

comaseason said:


> mmmm trader joe's... makes me want these... soooo good



omg yes I ALWAYS stock up on those babies. Mmm.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in dire need of a chocolate fix and payday isn't until Thursday! Waaaaa!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 13, 2009)

I made a fun little spontaneous dinner last night. I had leftover roasted garlic heads, and some fettuccine and onion. I got some organic chicken breasts, cut them up, browned them nicely and then sauteed them in olive oil with fresh garlic and the onion. I added some pepper, and let little crispy bits build up on the (cast iron) pan. Then I de-glazed the pan, added in the smushed up roasted garlic, a little Worcestershire sauce, a small amount of milk and flour, and I ended up with this delicious wine/garlic sauce that I added the chicken back into. We had it over the fettuccine. SO good!


----------



## Friday (Oct 13, 2009)

Dayum. I'll be there in a few hours.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 16, 2009)

Payday, and I still don't have my chocolate fix! Waawaa!


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 16, 2009)

Oatmeal raisin cookies that are just shy of being completely cooked are heavenly. :eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 16, 2009)

Dear Renee ( sister ),

What the hell were you smoking. That was waaaaay too much butter for a cream cheese frosting. I knew better, yet I listened to you. 


Still feeling the slime on the roof of my mouth, 

Monique


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Oct 16, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Dear Renee ( sister ),
> 
> What the hell were you smoking. That was waaaaay too much butter for a cream cheese frosting. I knew better, yet I listened to you.
> 
> ...



Poor Mossy!

My perfect ratio is the easy one-
one stick of butter
one brick of cream cheese
one box of powdered sugar
one teaspoon extract- vanilla or lemon
a but of lemon or lime zest if I feel like it.

This one is too easy to forget, and my Kitchenaid whips it to the perfect creamy but fluffy consistency. 

Hope your next attempt suits you better!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 16, 2009)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Poor Mossy!
> 
> My perfect ratio is the easy one-
> one stick of butter
> ...



That's what I did. lol I even did a lil citrus peel in it ( orange ). I usually use less butter. But, like a good martyr...I am eating the cake.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 16, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Oatmeal raisin cookies that are just shy of being completely cooked are heavenly. :eat2:



Lol, this reminds me of something that made me laugh loudly here recently. I took my girls to a buffet that had a dessert bar. One of the twins thought she had a chocolate chip cookie but I could tell it was oatmeal raisin...that she doesn't like. My oldest kept trying to tell her that it wasn't chocolate but I shushed her, hoping the twin would suddenly decide she liked a healthier kind of cookie if she would just try it again.....
My hopes were dashed quickly when she took one bite and started yelling EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Oct 17, 2009)

mossystate said:


> That's what I did. lol I even did a lil citrus peel in it ( orange ). I usually use less butter. But, like a good martyr...I am eating the cake.



Oh, dear, and there I was imagining you had used the whole pound of butter or something, instead of a stick! To each his own, I guess- just trying to help.
Better luck next time!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 23, 2009)

I am not a real donut person. I like them just fine, but for me they are a food that I like really only just when I am exactly in the mood for them and also when they are really really good (as opposed to other foods that I will eat happily in varying situations/degrees of quality).

Now, however, I WANT A DONUT. I want an incredibly good squishy or not squishy well-made, fresh, delicious donut. 

This is why they are kind of frustrating foodstuffs, because they *really* have to be fresh to be good and there are no Krispys here to hang around in front of looking for a Hot Donut sign. Or whatever. This isn't a good donut town, period.

So. To note. WANT DONUT. Somebody in Portland or New York or PA or wherever think good donut thoughts for me.

*leaves the Foodee confessional*


----------



## Chef (Oct 23, 2009)

I haven't had a donut in ages. And if I let myself have one, I'll let myself have a dozen, in quick succession.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 23, 2009)

I ordered an eggplant parm hero for dinner. I tore into the bag and found out sauced, baked eggplant slices topped with mozz. & pecorino cheese. the place near me doesn't fry and bread their eggplant. I call shenanigans. I just dialed them up and they explain they make slice it and bake it in their pizza oven with marinara and cheese. shouldn't this very important detail be mentioned on their menu? it was tasty but not what I'm used to at all and not what I wanted. craving FAIL.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2009)

Come visit me, Liz. There's a Krispy Kreme 15 minutes from my house and the donuts are always hot.


----------



## Cors (Oct 24, 2009)

I miss fresh Krispy Kremes! 

There are a couple of stores here with very limited flavours and the donuts aren't even warm.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 24, 2009)

dddddoooooooooonuttttttttttttts

hey - has anybody had the new Fudge Snickers?


----------



## shinyapple (Oct 24, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> dddddoooooooooonuttttttttttttts
> 
> hey - has anybody had the new Fudge Snickers?



I had one a couple weeks ago while on a road trip. It was good, but I prefer the original. It was super chocolatey though. I missed the nougat and it seemed like there wasn't as much caramel either. It didn't suck, but it wasn't one I would choose if both options were in front of me.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 24, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> dddddoooooooooonuttttttttttttts
> 
> hey - has anybody had the new Fudge Snickers?



I feel like I've been cheated or living in an alternate universe...Fudge Snickers? Must.Find.Soon.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 24, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I feel like I've been cheated or living in an alternate universe...Fudge Snickers? Must.Find.Soon.



yeah, you gotta stop doing that--living in an alternate universe. crazy lady


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 25, 2009)

Liz's post had forced me to break down and confess...

I have never had a hot fresh Krispy Kreme. Not ever.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 25, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Liz's post had forced me to break down and confess...
> 
> I have never had a hot fresh Krispy Kreme. Not ever.



They're pretty good, SVS - probably a bit overrated if you've heard hype but definitely good for a corporate donut chain. You must know they're all over in the South.

They tried to expand here into the Bay Area a while back, and for a while were even available in supermarkets, but for whatever reason now only the first shop in Daly City remains.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 25, 2009)

about 10/11 years ago, Krispy Kremes were popping up all over Manhattan. Now there's only one left and it's in Penn Station (near the Amtrak rotunda). Once in awhile, I'll pretend I'm eating one by heating a glazed donut in the microwave. It almost works.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 25, 2009)

Best doughnuts EVER. From DeLuise Bakery in Providence. Soft fresh warm doughnuts everyday- and the frosted ones are done with REAL BUTTERCREAM frosting.


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 25, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Liz's post had forced me to break down and confess...
> 
> I have never had a hot fresh Krispy Kreme. Not ever.


 

IC that while I love KK donuts, I do not like the hot ones. I prefer the glaze to be crispy and the donut firm, or as firm as KK donuts get. But the whole world seems to like hot KK donuts. I am an outcast in all levels of my life.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 25, 2009)

I got a caramel/chocolate apple at Cotco and am seriously doubting my ability to wait until after dinner to have it as dessert with the boys. It's so yummy and tempting looking!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 26, 2009)

oh DANG, Goofy...those donuts look amazing.

The rise and fall of Krispy Kreme franchising in recent years is pretty interesting. And sad! First carbs, then the recession. Or over-expansion. Or whatever did it in.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 26, 2009)

I have an unopened bag of big fluffy marshmallows left over from the Marshmallow War and they are looking especially scrumptious right about now! 

I....MUST..... RESIST....

























HELP ME


----------



## Paquito (Oct 26, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I have an unopened bag of big fluffy marshmallows left over from the Marshmallow War and they are looking especially scrumptious right about now!
> 
> I....MUST..... RESIST....
> 
> ...



I'LL HELP YOU OWA!!!







eat them


----------



## Chef (Oct 26, 2009)

Seven just seems a bit.. much..


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 30, 2009)

I confess (my fat girl card may be taken away) that I really didn't care for the Fudge Snickers, I much prefer the original.


----------



## Sugar (Oct 30, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I confess (my fat girl card may be taken away) that I really didn't care for the Fudge Snickers, I much prefer the original.



*Gives Valentine her FGC back* 

The fudge snickers are horrible.  We should be taking cards away from those who invented it.


----------



## katorade (Oct 30, 2009)

So the fudge replaces the nougat? Those *bastards.* 

Has anyone else seen these yet?







Oh mama.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Oct 30, 2009)

Sugar said:


> *Gives Valentine her FGC back*
> 
> The fudge snickers are horrible.  We should be taking cards away from those who invented it.



Thank god I wasn't just me that thought it was horrible. Tasted really cheap too. Ugh. 


Now that Reese's up there ^^^^ looks very interesting but I'm sure they've managed to eff that up too.


----------



## shinyapple (Oct 31, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Thank god I wasn't just me that thought it was horrible. Tasted really cheap too. Ugh.
> 
> 
> Now that Reese's up there ^^^^ looks very interesting but I'm sure they've managed to eff that up too.



I had the same reaction. Snickers are my favorite, so the fudge version just wasn't "it" for me. 

*gives Valentine extra Fat Girl points for agreeing*


----------



## BBWTexan (Oct 31, 2009)

katorade said:


> So the fudge replaces the nougat? Those *bastards.*
> 
> Has anyone else seen these yet?
> 
> ...



HUH?  

Must have.

I just had the Reese's candy bar and it was quite good. Exactly the same taste of a Reese's cup, just in bar form.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 2, 2009)

shinyapple said:


> I had the same reaction. Snickers are my favorite, so the fudge version just wasn't "it" for me.
> 
> *gives Valentine extra Fat Girl points for agreeing*



Thank you for the extra points 

I really wanted to like it but couldn't, it was just so fake. This was not an improvement.

Onto confessions, I confess I had no trick-or-treaters Saturday night and I didn't even bother to open the bag of candy so I haven't had any Halloween candy, which is fine by me. BUT I am wondering how Butterfinger candy bars would taste made into cookies.


----------



## Leesa (Nov 2, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Thank you for the extra points
> 
> I really wanted to like it but couldn't, it was just so fake. This was not an improvement.
> 
> Onto confessions, I confess I had no trick-or-treaters Saturday night and I didn't even bother to open the bag of candy so I haven't had any Halloween candy, which is fine by me. BUT I am wondering how Butterfinger candy bars would taste made into cookies.



Make me some and mail them ASAP so I can report back.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 2, 2009)

Leesa said:


> Make me some and mail them ASAP so I can report back.



But if they were bad, you wouldn't want to hurt my feelings and tell me they were bad


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Thank you for the extra points
> 
> I really wanted to like it but couldn't, it was just so fake. This was not an improvement.
> 
> Onto confessions, I confess I had no trick-or-treaters Saturday night and I didn't even bother to open the bag of candy so I haven't had any Halloween candy, which is fine by me. BUT I am wondering how Butterfinger candy bars would taste made into cookies.



Dunkin Donuts was advertising the winner of some contest they had....a toffee crunch donut that had heath bar bits on top of it. 

Butterfinger....donuts?
Cupcakes even? :batting: :eat2:


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dunkin Donuts was advertising the winner of some contest they had....a toffee crunch donut that had heath bar bits on top of it.



I tried that donut - disappointing. There was no crunch to the toffee - it was just boring. I hadn't heard about the contest before the deadline or I would have entered two of my ideas... a jelly filled donut with peanut butter frosting on top and a banana cream filled donut with pb frosting on top (I like peanut butter! lol!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> Ia jelly filled donut with peanut butter frosting on top




Marry me? :smitten: :smitten:   :bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 4, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> ...snip...
> a jelly filled donut with peanut butter frosting on top
> ...snip[/QUOT]
> 
> ...


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 4, 2009)

Rice Krispy treats made with these babies are to die for:


----------



## shinyapple (Nov 4, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Rice Krispy treats made with these babies are to die for:



I confess I really, really want to make Smores with these!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 4, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Rice Krispy treats made with these babies are to die for:





shinyapple said:


> I confess I really, really want to make Smores with these!



I confess I think both will be in house by the end of the week!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 4, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Rice Krispy treats made with these babies are to die for:



I confess that I didn't know these existed. Do they taste as good by themselves as they sound? I can imagine bars would be delish!


----------



## katorade (Nov 4, 2009)

shinyapple said:


> I confess I really, really want to make Smores with these!



Nothing beats toasted coconut marshmallow smores! Except maybe smores with peanut butter smeared on them.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 4, 2009)

katorade said:


> Nothing beats toasted coconut marshmallow smores! Except maybe smores with peanut butter smeared on them.



Ever dip the toasted coconut marshmallows in chocolate fondue? I hope to have that served as a main course at every important function from now on in my life.


----------



## katorade (Nov 4, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Ever dip the toasted coconut marshmallows in chocolate fondue? I hope to have that served as a main course at every important function from now on in my life.




No, but I don't like "raw" marshmallows, unless they're homemade. Toast that sucker up and give me a caquelon of chocolate and liqueur and you're on, though!:eat2:

You could even make chocolate peanut butter fondue and dip toasted marshmallows in it...dear god...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 5, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I confess (my fat girl card may be taken away) that I really didn't care for the Fudge Snickers, I much prefer the original.


I just tried one (all hail science!). Whatever it is, it's not fudgey, really. Hm. Yeah, not so good.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 5, 2009)

IC that reading this thread makes me want doughnuts...and lots of them! :eat2:

I also confess that everytime I make a recipe, no matter what recipe it is, I never seem to be able to make it in the time they say I should. For example, they will say 'fry chicken for 4 minutes on each side until cooked through' and when I do it the chicken is still raw after 4 minutes and I usually cook it for much longer. I have never been able to cook a recipe in the allotted time. Do all these chefs possess magical cooking powers or are they all eating their food half raw? 
Don't even get me started on the time I made one of those '30 minute meals' and it took me at least and hour and a half! :doh:


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 6, 2009)

IC I love meat! Really, really, REALLY love meat!!! I have some issues with animal abuse and beleive in free range and good lives for animals before they are killed, but they have to be killed (humanely of course)! I love meat. I just ate a pack of short lamb chops..not on purpose, and I planned on adding a vegetable in somewhere, but it didn't happen. It was only seven, and they weren't just huge, but still, a pack is a pack. I love meat.:eat2:


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 6, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that reading this thread makes me want doughnuts...and lots of them! :eat2:
> 
> I also confess that everytime I make a recipe, no matter what recipe it is, I never seem to be able to make it in the time they say I should. For example, they will say 'fry chicken for 4 minutes on each side until cooked through' and when I do it the chicken is still raw after 4 minutes and I usually cook it for much longer. I have never been able to cook a recipe in the allotted time. Do all these chefs possess magical cooking powers or are they all eating their food half raw?
> Don't even get me started on the time I made one of those '30 minute meals' and it took me at least and hour and a half! :doh:


 
I know for me, I use refrigerated food. I think the recipes seem to assume room temp food. Maybe that's it? I've heard more than once that meat should actually be room temp before you cook it. Of course, keep it cold until then, but then you are supposed to take the meat out before you cook it. I don't trust that. And I know those recipes SAY they take prep time in consideration, but I don't believe them I've never cut carrots, onions, and mushrooms all together in less than five minutes. Seriously, I'm not on speed. I'm fat. I live in the South. Take it slow, please.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 6, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that reading this thread makes me want doughnuts...and lots of them! :eat2:
> 
> I also confess that everytime I make a recipe, no matter what recipe it is, I never seem to be able to make it in the time they say I should. For example, they will say 'fry chicken for 4 minutes on each side until cooked through' and when I do it the chicken is still raw after 4 minutes and I usually cook it for much longer. I have never been able to cook a recipe in the allotted time. Do all these chefs possess magical cooking powers or are they all eating their food half raw?
> Don't even get me started on the time I made one of those '30 minute meals' and it took me at least and hour and a half! :doh:



Do you have a gas or electric stove?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2009)

We need more posts in here so the Doughnut want will disappear. LOL! Oh my goodness, everytime I pop in here I want doughnuts! hehehe! :doh:


----------



## Esther (Nov 6, 2009)

IC, I will not rest until I can get my hands on some cinnamon Life cereal. I am obsessed with it and all the grocery stores in my area stopped carrying it!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 6, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> I just tried one (all hail science!). Whatever it is, it's not fudgey, really. Hm. Yeah, not so good.




Snickers should just leave well enough alone. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 'Nuff said.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 6, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I confess that I didn't know these existed. Do they taste as good by themselves as they sound? I can imagine bars would be delish!


Yes, they're wonderful...but I'm completely nuts for anything caramel, so I'm biased. The chocolate ones are equally good. The website says they're for a limited time, so I imagine after the holidays, they'll be gone.


----------



## Chef (Nov 6, 2009)

Esther said:


> IC, I will not rest until I can get my hands on some cinnamon Life cereal. I am obsessed with it and all the grocery stores in my area stopped carrying it!!



According to: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_(cereal) , Cinnamon Life accounts for a third of total Life sales. I would think it would account for more than half. Unfortunately, the wikipedia article about Life cereal has no references to support its claim.

Raisin Life was discontinued in the 80s. Baked Apple was canned sometime after 2000. Vanilla Yogurt Crunch, and Chocolate Oat Crunch were discontinued in 2008. But Maple & Brown Sugar, and Multi-grain (Canada Only?) appear to be holding on.


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 9, 2009)

I am SO excited!! I got tickets for the FIRST Guy Fieri Road Show! I arranged for handicapped seating, so I hope it'll be ok! I'm going with two other foodies from work - Yay!!!!


http://www.lowellauditorium.com/calendardetails.aspx?event_id=1007&date=11/17/2009

Check it out!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 9, 2009)

I confess I had a wonderful gourmet meal by accident tonight. I didn't feel like cooking so when I picked up my husband Gottfried from work (his car is in the shop), I suggested we go to this hole in the wall Mediterranean/Greek restaurant I found online near his office. Having skipped lunch (no car, too impatient to spend time packing a lunch), he was starving and readily agreed. We find the place at this strip mall and go in to find it's actually very nice and definitely not cheap. I suggested I was OK with leaving and finding something a little more economical (we had just eaten out Saturday night and have the car repair expense looming), but Gottfried was too hungry to postpone eating any longer. The food was so, so good. I ordered steak with a garlic blue cheese sauce on top (hello, food orgasm). It came with some herb steak fries and a veggie mix of squash and fresh green beans. Gottfried had a pasta dish with shrimp, chicken and sausage. He said it was equally delicious. I wish I had my camera with me! The presentation was definitely food porn. We both have leftovers to look forward to tomorrow.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 10, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> I am SO excited!! I got tickets for the FIRST Guy Fieri Road Show! I arranged for handicapped seating, so I hope it'll be ok! I'm going with two other foodies from work - Yay!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.lowellauditorium.com/calendardetails.aspx?event_id=1007&date=11/17/2009
> ...



Ohhh that looks like fun! I am so jealous.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 13, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> I am SO excited!! I got tickets for the FIRST Guy Fieri Road Show! I arranged for handicapped seating, so I hope it'll be ok! I'm going with two other foodies from work - Yay!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.lowellauditorium.com/calendardetails.aspx?event_id=1007&date=11/17/2009
> ...



I freaking LOVE Guy Fieri! I am very jealous of you right now, you're so lucky to get to see him! I don't watch any other Food Network show religiously except his (and Unwrapped but that's not a cooking show). I used to like Rachael Ray until she became annoying - her talk show is painful to watch now.


----------



## Chef (Nov 20, 2009)

Want. The video suggests the book isn't done, but it is..


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 21, 2009)

Guy's Road Show!! It was a good time!!! 

View attachment DSCN0208a.JPG


View attachment DSCN0235a.JPG


View attachment DSCN0241a.JPG


View attachment DSCN0246a.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 21, 2009)

Mishe! What fun! Did you take those pics? 

How was the seating?


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 21, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Mishe! What fun! Did you take those pics?
> 
> How was the seating?




Yes Randi, I took the pics. It's all about the scrapbook you know! LOL!
When I called about seating, they told me that the "accessible" seating was non-folding plastic armless chairs. So I took a chance. They weren't too bad though I was sure to keep both feet planted firmly on the floor - just in case! LOL!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 22, 2009)

SuperMishe said:


> Yes Randi, I took the pics. It's all about the scrapbook you know! LOL!
> When I called about seating, they told me that the "accessible" seating was non-folding plastic armless chairs. So I took a chance. They weren't too bad though I was sure to keep both feet planted firmly on the floor - just in case! LOL!



That is so neat. And the pics are great - really capture his energy!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 2, 2009)

I did a Very Dumb Thing yesterday.

After a long and emotionally draining day at work, I went to my daughter's concert and after that we went out for dinner. I was tired, not well rested, and so ordered chopped sirloin because I wanted comfort food. So far, so good. When the waiter asked how cooked I wanted it, I said, "As little as you can legally cook it" because in the past when I've tried to order burgers rare they said that legally it had to be at least medium rare.

What I got was what I asked for. Basically a raw burger, which was seared on the outside. It was delicious, don't get me wrong. But it was RAW in the middle! I was too freaked out to eat more than a little bit of it, and way too embarrassed to send it back.  So it's sitting in my fridge and will be nuked to a safer cooking temperature before I eat it. Even the few bites I had freaked me out, though. I kept waiting for the cramps and diarrhea but I guess I really DO have a cast iron stomach because I had nary a burp.

Next time I'll be less macho and ask for it to be rare or medium rare. :doh:


----------



## LoveBHMS (Dec 2, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I did a Very Dumb Thing yesterday.
> 
> After a long and emotionally draining day at work, I went to my daughter's concert and after that we went out for dinner. I was tired, not well rested, and so ordered chopped sirloin because I wanted comfort food. So far, so good. When the waiter asked how cooked I wanted it, I said, "As little as you can legally cook it" because in the past when I've tried to order burgers rare they said that legally it had to be at least medium rare.
> 
> ...



As a former waitress I can tell you that servers really and truly don't care when people send food back. I've never understood why people are either ashamed or worried we're going to have the line cooks jerk off in your food if you send it back. Anyone in the hospitality business wants you to leave having had a positive experience and we want to be told if that didn't happen. I used to have burgers sent back all the time, usually because "medium" or "medium/well" means different things to different patrons, but it was never a problem.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 6, 2009)

I am not a big fan of Hershey's kisses (or Hershey's chocolate in general) but some of their wacky varieties nowadays catch my eye.

That said, their Candy Cane flavor doesn't suck!

p.s. Yeah, I like it. Go figure


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 6, 2009)

I spent over $250 on chocolate today.













No, not all of it's for me. Sorry.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 6, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I spent over $250 on chocolate today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Details please! Lots of so-so chocolate or a bit of reallllly good stuff? 

I am psyched about heading up to CT in a couple of weeks to pick up some Knipschildt's Chocolate (my current fave).


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 6, 2009)

There's a local candymaker here called Morley. They also are combined with a company known for their ice cream, hot fudge, and bumpy cake called Sanders. I had to get presents for my staff members, so I ended up with:

8 of these, gift wrapped, with a full size chocolate bar attached that has gold paper with a metallic gold "Happy Holidays" on it:






8 of these, also gift wrapped with the special chocolate bar:





7 large Hammond Candy candy canes for staff members that aren't technically mine but have offices or classrooms in my building:





3 mini jars of Sanders ice cream topping in Milk Chocolate Hot Fudge [love this way more than normal hot fudge], Caramel Apple, and Swiss Dark Fudge.... this is just to show you one of the packages that I had to resist getting:





And this for myself, as I love love love nonpareils:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow. I should have known you'd be able to provide photo evidence. Incredible. Lucky coworkers!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 18, 2009)

IC - In all my years, I have only now realized that when I break a candy cane and eat it in sections, it is best to break it above my mouth so all the little pieces that shatter off of it fall into my mouth instead of onto the floor.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Dec 19, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - In all my years, I have only now realized that when I break a candy cane and eat it in sections, it is best to break it above my mouth so all the little pieces that shatter off of it fall into my mouth instead of onto the floor.



Just watch out for some of those slivers. A candy cut on the tongue is almost as bad as a paper cut on the knuckle.


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 19, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> fa_man_stan said:
> 
> 
> > IC - In all my years, I have only now realized that when I break a candy cane and eat it in sections, it is best to break it above my mouth so all the little pieces that shatter off of it fall into my mouth instead of onto the floor.
> ...



This reminds me...

Safety disclaimer about my previous statement:

The aforementioned technique for breaking candy canes may yield jagged candy shards which could fall into your eyes. Wearing of safety goggles is highly recommend when attempting to eat a candy cane in such a manner. This technique is not recommended for persons under the age of 18 unless supervised by an adult. Thank you.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 19, 2009)

I spent 30 bucks on marinated olives tonight.


I have a sickness.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> I spent 30 bucks on marinated olives tonight.
> 
> 
> I have a sickness.



Did you get a lot of olives at least?


Save them for the holidays- that's the excuse I use anyway


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 20, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did you get a lot of olives at least?
> 
> 
> Save them for the holidays- that's the excuse I use anyway



Not really! LOL I'll take a picture and post it later.


----------



## Geektastic1 (Dec 20, 2009)

IC that I am eating way too many candy canes. It's like peppermint-flavored crack. I didn't like them that much as a kid, but I love them (and other hard peppermint candy) now. I don't know why.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 23, 2009)

I created a pie. LOL A cherry cream pie. 

I also created a recipe for my notebook. It's purty!!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 23, 2009)

OoooOOOoooo, Misty, that pie recipe looks like it would make a scrumptious pie!

Last night, I was perusing my favorite cookbooks (Kraft, ACC Cookbook -old college cookbook and Famous Brand Names and of course, my binder of cookie recipes) and I wanted so much to be able to make everything that looked good to me. Sadly, I haven't the time nor can afford the ingredients for about 20 different goodies! Sigh! I settled on Fantasy Fudge, Snickerdoodles, Chocolate Oatmeal cookies, Ritz Cracker Cookies and Cheesecake. Probably still too much to make tomorrow evening! ha! Oh, forgot to mention homemade Chex party mix!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, new food discovery!

I just made "eggs in a hole" or "eggs in a basket" for the first time ever and it was delish. I will definitely make it again. I even made a version with scrambled eggs and cheese for Burtimus since he's not a fan of The Runny Yolk.  

:eat2::eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2009)

Miss Vickie, did you make it like they were in that movie "V for Vendetta"? 


IC that Christmas cookies and chocolate milk are delicious. I still have the bow on my cookie box


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 27, 2009)

I confess that as much as I love the holiday food, I almost sick of it already. I have New Years to get though and then I think I am going to eat nothing but oatmeal, fruits and veggies.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 27, 2009)

I confess I really think I could justify buying an egg cooker. I spent an hour yesterday reading reviews about them but am still thinking about it.

And Valentine, I'm with you!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 28, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> I confess that as much as I love the holiday food, I almost sick of it already. I have New Years to get though and then I think I am going to eat nothing but oatmeal, fruits and veggies.



IC I feel the same way but..........it won't stop me from making big plans to eat out someplace nice on NYE


----------



## rainyday (Dec 29, 2009)

rainyday said:


> I confess I really think I could justify buying an egg cooker. I spent an hour yesterday reading reviews about them but am still thinking about it.



Sense won out. No egg cooker. Going to wait for an egg poaching pan instead. It'll last decades longer and avoids cooking in plastic.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 29, 2009)

LOL. Good for you.  I was like ...really? An egg cooker? But I'm a terrible cook, so I couldn't tell whether I was just being ignorant and it was the latest, greatest thing to have. :happy:


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 29, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Sense won out. No egg cooker. Going to wait for an egg poaching pan instead. It'll last decades longer and avoids cooking in plastic.



I don't know what's different in an egg cooker opposed to a pan with water, but I'll tell you there's an egg gadget I didn't know about until 2 years ago that I LOVE- removes guesswork about number of eggs, water temp, pan size changing timing. Now I look, and if this "egg" shows it's cooked, the real ones are, too! Am I just the last to know about this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Norpro-Egg-Rite...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a5b22f49


----------



## rainyday (Dec 29, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> LOL. Good for you.  I was like ...really? An egg cooker? But I'm a terrible cook, so I couldn't tell whether I was just being ignorant and it was the latest, greatest thing to have. :happy:



Heh. Actually I think it's probably an obscure thing to have, but I really would have used it several times a week. But I it's just something else that would take up space on the counter then end up in the landfill a couple years from now when it breaks. A pan will do.



QuasimodoQT said:


> I don't know what's different in an egg cooker opposed to a pan with water, but I'll tell you there's an egg gadget I didn't know about until 2 years ago that I LOVE- removes guesswork about number of eggs, water temp, pan size changing timing. Now I look, and if this "egg" shows it's cooked, the real ones are, too! Am I just the last to know about this?



I saw those when I was looking at egg stuff, though for more like six bucks--your price is lower. I'd never seen them before. What is it made of? I didn't try one because it looked like plastic. Sounds like it works really well.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 30, 2009)

IC that I have a gift card to Burger King (yes, a gift card to burger king) and I have an incredible hunger for it, but no way to go get it. grrrrrrrr.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 30, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Heh. Actually I think it's probably an obscure thing to have, but I really would have used it several times a week. But I it's just something else that would take up space on the counter then end up in the landfill a couple years from now when it breaks. A pan will do.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw those when I was looking at egg stuff, though for more like six bucks--your price is lower. I'd never seen them before. What is it made of? I didn't try one because it looked like plastic. Sounds like it works really well.



Oh, I'm sure other places have them even cheaper than that- I just grabbed the first example I found. I don't know what they're made of- lucite, maybe? 

It's engineered to "cook" like an egg you can see inside, though, so regardless the conditions, altitude, etc., you still get consistent results. The edges go black when heated, and as it closes into the middle, you can tell how cooked all the eggs are by how much red is left. It's flat on the bottom, so it stays in place even in a rolling boil. No more rubbery overcooked eggs, no more softboiled when I wanted hardboiled! I love it.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 30, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Miss Vickie, did you make it like they were in that movie "V for Vendetta"?
> 
> 
> IC that Christmas cookies and chocolate milk are delicious. *I still have the bow on my cookie box *



I confess I read this with a naughty mind.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 31, 2009)

I confess that i'm halfway through making a huge pan of Millionaire Shortbread _tonight _when I actually planned on making it to share for Christmas. 

I wanted a decadent treat all to myself.. :blush:


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 31, 2009)

YUMMMMM Those look heavenly I don't blame you for wanting to keep them all to yourself, happy munching.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Isa (Jan 1, 2010)

IC to laughing when my mother reminded me to give the dog a few black eyes peas for good luck today. Then I thought about it and popped a few in his mouth. Everyone needs good luck in the new year, dogs included.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 3, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Miss Vickie, did you make it like they were in that movie "V for Vendetta"?
> 
> 
> IC that Christmas cookies and chocolate milk are delicious. I still have the bow on my cookie box



Greenie, the first time I made it, I made it just like that (and in fact that was the image in my head as I made it). The second time, though, my son was here and he felt sorry for the little extra piece of bread and came up with a genius idea. So we beat up an egg and added some milk and drenched the little bread disc in it and fried it up. Voila! French toast! Then the second time, my son wanted the bread that the egg was cooked in dredged into the french toast mixture so we did that, too. That was his favorite. My husband only likes scrambled eggs so I made his with the eggs scrambled and added a little bit of cheddar cheese so it was like an omelet in the bread.

Very flexible meal. And delicious, too. And guess what I'm eating now? :eat1: 



D_A_Bunny said:


> I confess I read this with a naughty mind.



You too?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 3, 2010)

I confess I made a pot of chili, hamburger soup and chicken noodle soup today.


None, absolutely none of them sound good to me. I want pizza..lol PIZZZAAAA.

*sigh*


----------



## Rowan (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I spent over $250 on chocolate today.


I bought a couple of Vosges candy bars not too long ago at $7.50 a pop, so I can definitely see how that could happen!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 3, 2010)

Rowan said:


> I bought a couple of Vosges candy bars not too long ago at $7.50 a pop, so I can definitely see how that could happen!



Did you get Mo's Bacon Bar? I got one for Christmas. MmmmMMMmmm!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 4, 2010)

I bought this juice recently, and I _love_ it.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 4, 2010)

> IC that Christmas cookies and chocolate milk are delicious. I still have the bow on my cookie box



Whoa, whoa now wait a cotton pickin minute. You mean to tell me we have to keep bows on our cookie boxes now? Jesus, what will they think of next? ( i have a feeling that unless i kept t-bone steaks around my cookie box, the bow wouldn't make a lot of difference, Maybe my cookies are stale. It _has_ been awhile .)


----------



## shinyapple (Jan 4, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I bought this juice recently, and I _love_ it.



That stuff is sooooo good! I actually found it when some friends were using it as a mixer with vodka. And yes, vodka DOES make it even better.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 9, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Whoa, whoa now wait a cotton pickin minute. You mean to tell me we have to keep bows on our cookie boxes now? Jesus, what will they think of next? ( i have a feeling that unless i kept t-bone steaks around my cookie box, the bow wouldn't make a lot of difference, Maybe my cookies are stale. It _has_ been awhile .)



I keep touting the wonders of chocolate syrup all over this forum but everyone fixates on the wrapping....don't you people LISTEN?????


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have a serious peanut butter yen! My problem...how to eat it - on an apple, make a peanut butter sandwich, on crackers! Decisions, decisons! :doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 9, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> I have a serious peanut butter yen! My problem...how to eat it - on an apple, make a peanut butter sandwich, on crackers! Decisions, decisons! :doh:



On crackers. That way you can choose various toppings and have a buffet


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> On crackers. That way you can choose various toppings and have a buffet



Thanks for the advice! I'll probably do that, though I was saving the Ritz to make peanut butter cookies tomorrow (peanut butter between two Ritz and dipped in Almond Bark or Milk Chocolate - yum). If I manage to eat too much of the crackers, I guess we'll have to buy some more Ritz!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'll probably do that, though I* was saving the Ritz to make peanut butter cookies tomorrow (peanut butter between two Ritz and dipped in Almond Bark or Milk Chocolate - yum).* If I manage to eat too much of the crackers, I guess we'll have to buy some more Ritz!



OMG....that is all......:bow:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 10, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I'll probably do that, though I was saving the Ritz to make peanut butter cookies tomorrow (peanut butter between two Ritz and dipped in Almond Bark or Milk Chocolate - yum). If I manage to eat too much of the crackers, I guess we'll have to buy some more Ritz!



Know what is even better than using Ritz (and I am a lover of Ritz) is using the BIG Cheez-Its. It has to be the BIG variety otherwise to tedious to put together for me. Tastes very similar to Butterfinger candy bars. YUM


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 10, 2010)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I don't know what's different in an egg cooker opposed to a pan with water, but I'll tell you there's an egg gadget I didn't know about until 2 years ago that I LOVE- removes guesswork about number of eggs, water temp, pan size changing timing. Now I look, and if this "egg" shows it's cooked, the real ones are, too! Am I just the last to know about this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Norpro-Egg-Rite...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a5b22f49



I have one of those little egg cooker thingys too and I love it! Especially when I am trying to make a soft boiled egg. Every kitchen should have one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> Know what is even better than using Ritz (and I am a lover of Ritz) is using the BIG Cheez-Its. It has to be the BIG variety otherwise to tedious to put together for me. Tastes very similar to Butterfinger candy bars. YUM



I think I love you.........and hate not being able to rep you....  :bow:


----------



## Rowan (Jan 10, 2010)

I have got to STOP watching all these dang food shows on the travel channel!!! 

They just make me maddeningly hungry for places that are too bloody far away for me to eat at!

*currently watching the top 101 places to eat* *sigh*


----------



## Rowan (Jan 10, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> Know what is even better than using Ritz (and I am a lover of Ritz) is using the BIG Cheez-Its. It has to be the BIG variety otherwise to tedious to put together for me. Tastes very similar to Butterfinger candy bars. YUM



aye carumba...im going to have to try that by golly!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 11, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think I love you.........and hate not being able to rep you....  :bow:



You are welcome  


Rowan said:


> aye carumba...im going to have to try that by golly!



It is surprisingly good. If I hadn't tried one first before making I wouldn't have believed. 

Enjoy, both of you.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jan 11, 2010)

Perhaps I'm just not that knowledgeable a foodie but does anyone else like bologna and eggs other than myself?

When I was growing up my father used to make bologna and eggs for me and called it the "engineer's breakfast" as a way enticing me to eat breakfast (yea, like I need to be encouraged... and what 4-year-old wants to be an engineer when they grow up anyway) but I only knew a couple of other people who ever heard of that combination.

Also, liverwurst and eggs were called the "astronauts breakfast" as this was the late 1960s/early 1970s when NASA had men on the moon. But other than myself or my siblings, I've never met anyone else who eats eats liverwurst and eggs.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 11, 2010)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Perhaps I'm just not that knowledgeable a foodie but does anyone else like bologna and eggs other than myself?
> 
> When I was growing up my father used to make bologna and eggs for me and called it the "engineer's breakfast" as a way enticing me to eat breakfast (yea, like I need to be encouraged... and what 4-year-old wants to be an engineer when they grow up anyway) but I only knew a couple of other people who ever heard of that combination.
> 
> Also, liverwurst and eggs were called the "astronauts breakfast" as this was the late 1960s/early 1970s when NASA had men on the moon. But other than myself or my siblings, I've never met anyone else who eats eats liverwurst and eggs.



*raises hand* Yes, I have eaten and still occassionally do eat bologna and eggs. I fry it with sunny side up eggs, as a sandwich and sometimes cut up and fried in scrambled eggs. I like Oscar Meyer beef bologna.

I will say that although I will sometimes eat liverwurst, I have never tried it with eggs and don't know that I would. Sounds interesting though.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 11, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Did you get Mo's Bacon Bar? I got one for Christmas. MmmmMMMmmm!!!



I did..and it was just..eh..it was ok. I got the one with the sweet indian curry and coconut...now that one was to die for! it was well worth the $7.50 a bar! I was able to get it at Whole Foods in orlando, so i didnt have to pay shipping


----------



## Tam (Jan 11, 2010)

nice topic.
I am going to eat in Mc Donald´s for third time in 7 days, TONIGHT.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jan 12, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I will say that although I will sometimes eat liverwurst, I have never tried it with eggs and don't know that I would. Sounds interesting though.



In case you're interested, I found that one small piece of liverwurst per 2 large scrambled eggs is a good ratio. To make the liverwurst, fry in butter remembering to constantly crush it with a plastic or wood spoon while it's frying to release some of it's water. Once it caramelizes, added in the scrambled eggs. Goes great with rye bread or pumpernickel bread, by the way.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 12, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> Know what is even better than using Ritz (and I am a lover of Ritz) is using the BIG Cheez-Its. It has to be the BIG variety otherwise to tedious to put together for me. Tastes very similar to Butterfinger candy bars. YUM



Oh-my-goodness! Wish I'd seen this before using up all the Almond Bark on the Ritz cookies (been enjoying them by the way). I'll have to remember this next time. Hubby bought the Big Cheez-Its so we could make Chex Mix (we call it T.V. Trash). Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Tam (Jan 12, 2010)

:smitten:I Ate too much of fattened food, and after that, slept a loooong nap.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 12, 2010)

Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> In case you're interested, I found that one small piece of liverwurst per 2 large scrambled eggs is a good ratio. To make the liverwurst, fry in butter remembering to constantly crush it with a plastic or wood spoon while it's frying to release some of it's water. Once it caramelizes, added in the scrambled eggs. Goes great with rye bread or pumpernickel bread, by the way.



You know, that I might try. It sounds interesting. Next time I have liverwurst in the house, I'll give it a go. And we get some good rye bread by me. Thanks!


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 15, 2010)

I just ate an onion bagel smothered in peanut butter. I wanted cream cheese, but we're all out!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 16, 2010)

IC that it's that time of the month and none of the food I have in the house is satisfying my cravings! I'm not even sure what those cravings are but they sure as heck aren't being satisfied.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 16, 2010)

I was half-watching a food show on PBS tonight and they told how to make homemade sour cream using cream and buttermilk. Who knew?

Didn't catch the exact proportions, so I went googling and found a recipe online:



> *Overnight Method to Make Sour Cream
> *
> 
> *What You'll Need*
> ...


From here


----------



## katorade (Jan 16, 2010)

rainyday said:


> I was half-watching a food show on PBS tonight and they told how to make homemade sour cream using cream and buttermilk. Who knew?
> 
> Didn't catch the exact proportions, so I went googling and found a recipe online:
> 
> ...



You can also make your own buttermilk by adding vinegar or lemon juice to regular milk!


----------



## Marietta (Jan 16, 2010)

Mashed potatoes with just a hint of garlic are magically delicious.

Unrelated: I normally have dead-perfect satiety cues. I've just gone on Lexapro, it's (temporarily, I hope) killed my appetite, and it's surprisingly disturbing. Fortunately, I love food too much to starve.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 16, 2010)

katorade said:


> You can also make your own buttermilk by adding vinegar or lemon juice to regular milk!



That one I knew about. But that begs the question: Can you make your own buttermilk, then make your own sour cream using it? And how do I make milk without a cow? Let's start this from scratch stuff really from scratch:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 16, 2010)

Roomie had shoved a mug under a table. I found it when I was wondering...where IS that smell coming from?!........an inch of milk...very..........firm.

So, I could have used that in a recipe?


----------



## rainyday (Jan 16, 2010)

Perhaps a treat for roomie lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> I just ate an onion bagel smothered in peanut butter. I wanted cream cheese, but we're all out!



IC that you made me just want a bagel now.....smothered in plain old butter


----------



## katorade (Jan 17, 2010)

rainyday said:


> And how do I make milk without a cow?



Come over and I'll show ya. Rrrrrowrrrr!












K, I just gagged a little. LOL.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 24, 2010)

IC that I just went out during a tornado warning to get a Chocolate chip pizza. And then ate the entire thing. :eat2:

Baha.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 24, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> IC that I just went out during a tornado warning to get a Chocolate chip pizza. And then ate the entire thing. :eat2:
> 
> Baha.



I confess that I need more info - chocolate chip pizza???


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 24, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I confess that I need more info - chocolate chip pizza???



Ohh man. It's so good! I'm sure you can get it at other places, but the place we get it around here is a pizza place called Pizza Inn. I usually order mine kinda under cooked, cause that's how I like my cookies,kinda dough-y. I can't find a recipe online that sounds close, but it's basically kinda like half baked cookie dough on a soft, thin, sweet crust. It's amazing.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 24, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> Ohh man. It's so good! I'm sure you can get it at other places, but the place we get it around here is a pizza place called Pizza Inn. I usually order mine kinda under cooked, cause that's how I like my cookies,kinda dough-y. I can't find a recipe online that sounds close, but it's basically kinda like half baked cookie dough on a soft, thin, sweet crust. It's amazing.



Would love to see a picture if you can take one someday. If not, I suppose I can google image it!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 24, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Would love to see a picture if you can take one someday. If not, I suppose I can google image it!




The next time I get one, I'll try to remember to snap a picture! I googled it, but couldn't find a picture that looks similar. I guess that's just a good reason to get another one really soon.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 24, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> The next time I get one, I'll try to remember to snap a picture! I googled it, but couldn't find a picture that looks similar. I guess that's just a good reason to get another one really soon.



Yay, thanks! I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay, so this is a horrible cell phone picture that we took in the dark car (after we ate two pieces...we couldn't wait ) but here is my favorite pizza EVER!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 28, 2010)

Fluffy51888 said:


> Ohh man. It's so good! I'm sure you can get it at other places, but the place we get it around here is a pizza place called Pizza Inn. I usually order mine kinda under cooked, cause that's how I like my cookies,kinda dough-y. I can't find a recipe online that sounds close, but it's basically kinda like half baked cookie dough on a soft, thin, sweet crust. It's amazing.



You have a Pizza Inn??

I thought we were the only place with those. It's a National Chain??

I love that place (And even worked there.) The chocolate chip pizza is my absolute favorite, though the cinnamon stromboli and blueberry and vanilla pizzas are fantastic, too. 

Fat girl + working at a pizza buffet + lots of pizza being taken off the bar and back to the trash to replace with new = Gaining about 20 pounds while working there, haha.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 28, 2010)

Fluffy, thanks for the pic! I can get an idea of what it's like from that. And Crystal, wow, sounds like they have really interesting desserts there!

There is nothing like that around here, that I know of.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 28, 2010)

CrystalUT11 said:


> You have a Pizza Inn??
> 
> I thought we were the only place with those. It's a National Chain??
> 
> ...




I'm not sure if it's a National Chain or not. I think it might be a South Eastern chain, maybe? Either way, I'm glad we have 'em!  And yes, the Chocolate Chip pizza is my favorite dessert pizza. And I can only imagine how much weight I'd gain if I worked there...I'd be trying to find stuff wrong with the dessert pizzas so I could take 'em back...haha.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 28, 2010)

Eating Chocolate Chip and Pecan Famous Amos cookies and skim milk.

Skim, of course. Healthy and such.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 30, 2010)

" Did you get Mo's Bacon Bar? I got one for Christmas. MmmmMMMmmm!!! "

My husband got that one last weekend. Every once in a while we will be somewhere that has Vosges bars and we'll each get one (just every once in a while though because those are some expensive chocolate bars!) I got my favorite (the red fire bar that's dark chocolate with ancho and chipotle chili peppers and cinnamon). 

I thought the bacon bar was good but I still like my red fire bar better. If he ever gets another one, I'll definitely break off a piece for myself though.

Tracy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 31, 2010)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Eating Chocolate Chip and Pecan Famous Amos cookies and skim milk.
> 
> Skim, of course. Healthy and such.



I eat most everything with diet coke or unsweet tea.......


----------



## Crystal (Jan 31, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I eat most everything with diet coke or unsweet tea.......



Oh, of course. We have to protect our figures. :happy:


----------



## Tam (Jan 31, 2010)

I had two huge bowls of spaghetti, and i have to admit that with one of them, could eat to "normal" girls.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 2, 2010)

CrystalUT11;1375945 You have a Pizza Inn??

"I thought we were the only place with those. It's a National Chain??"



We have a Pizza Inn and Pizza Hut in Abilene, Texas.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 2, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> CrystalUT11;1375945 You have a Pizza Inn??
> 
> "I thought we were the only place with those. It's a National Chain??"
> 
> ...




Used to have them here in my town. There was one on the way down to SC for a long time- not sure if it's still there or not now.
Now we have a Cici's Pizza for the cheap buffet.......


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm not one who normally drinks flavored beer, but I've been having the urge to try a "chocolate" beer. I was told Ten Fidy was an interesting "chocolate" brewed beer and though about trying it...

IC - If I try this beer, I will violate not only the basic tenet of my German upbringing against drinking she-she beers... but also the even greater shame of drinking beer from a can... I flaked out on purchasing Ten Fidy this time. Instead, I purchased a 6-pack of bottled Hanger 24 Pale Ale that I've been wanting to try, which is from a local brewery.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 4, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> I'm not one who normally drinks flavored beer, but I've been having the urge to try a "chocolate" beer. I was told Ten Fidy was an interesting "chocolate" brewed beer and though about trying it...
> 
> IC - If I try this beer, I will violate not only the basic tenet of my German upbringing against drinking she-she beers... but also the even greater shame of drinking beer from a can... I flaked out on purchasing Ten Fidy this time. Instead, I purchased a 6-pack of bottled Hanger 24 Pale Ale that I've been wanting to try, which is from a local brewery.



Silly boy. You get the chocolate beer for your wife, and taste hers. Then you have not compromised anything!


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 4, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Silly boy. You get the chocolate beer for your wife, and taste hers. Then you have not compromised anything!



You have a point there SVS... There's no sense in being a slave to German beer purity laws!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 5, 2010)

My husband likes the Sam Adams Chocolate Stout. Very rich. And stinky on its way out. I personally do not like the chocolate stout beer, either drinking it, or being around him whilst he is drinking it.


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 6, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> My husband likes the Sam Adams Chocolate Stout. Very rich. And stinky on its way out. I personally do not like the chocolate stout beer, either drinking it, or being around him whilst he is drinking it.



Wow, that's one side effect I didn't think of... I'll try to be mindful of that around Mtnmaiden when I try some.

IC - I'm now drinking the Hanger 24 Pale Ale and not sure if I like it. The Pale Ale seems to have a nutmeg sort of taste, which isn't bad per se... but it's not agreeing with the sandwich I'm also eating. Hmmmm... :/


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 6, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> Wow, that's one side effect I didn't think of... I'll try to be mindful of that around Mtnmaiden when I try some.
> 
> IC - I'm now drinking the Hanger 24 Pale Ale and not sure if I like it. The Pale Ale seems to have a nutmeg sort of taste, which isn't bad per se... but it's not agreeing with the sandwich I'm also eating. Hmmmm... :/



You know, nutmeg is kind of a chick spice.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 6, 2010)

IC...I looked up all the places in NJ they featured on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives and now I want to make a game plan to try them all (been to two already and didn't know it)! I'm a dork.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 6, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> Wow, that's one side effect I didn't think of... I'll try to be mindful of that around Mtnmaiden when I try some.
> 
> IC - I'm now drinking the Hanger 24 Pale Ale and not sure if I like it. The Pale Ale seems to have a nutmeg sort of taste, which isn't bad per se... but it's not agreeing with the sandwich I'm also eating. Hmmmm... :/



Hubby is sitting right here so I asked him to make a suggestion. It is Brooklyn Brewery Black Chocolate Stout, Imperial Stout. Not just for the ladies, that is for sure. Check it out. PS, it might be out of season.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 6, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC...I looked up all the places in NJ they featured on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives and now I want to make a game plan to try them all (been to two already and didn't know it)! I'm a dork.



You're not a dork Nancy I tried looking up all the places and mapping how far they were from the NJ bash hotel last year in hopes one was close - I would love to go to a real diner.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree with Valentine, Nancy, you are not a dork! I've always longed to make a trip to all the places of Diner's, Drive-In's and Dives and oh yes, the Travel Channel's food places too! Someday, someday...


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm insanely crazy over this new Jack Daniels infused mustard i found at the grocery store. I really really really love mustard to a bizarre degree in that i will actually eat it with a spoon and make mustard sandwiches. It's that good. I used to buy taragon infused mustard but they stopped making it and it was amazing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2010)

I bought a box of pistachio flavored pudding. It has a recipe for watergate salad on the side of it. I shall make it tomorrow


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 14, 2010)

I tried Blue Diamond BOLD Almonds Wasabi & Soy sauce flavor tonite and thought, "Hmm, not so bold." Till I licked my fingers. Yumm-O!


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 14, 2010)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I tried Blue Diamond BOLD Almonds Wasabi & Soy sauce flavor tonite and thought, "Hmm, not so bold." Till I licked my fingers. Yumm-O!



Oh yeah..


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't think this has come up in the confessions thread before. 

I'm going to attempt to make dog food for my pups. Did a lot of research on the topic, and actually had most of the ingredients on hand, including an obscure(ish) vitamin supplement that will square it out nutrient-wise for them (called Seameal, for those of you wondering). I'm kinda excited and hope they like it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 14, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> I don't think this has come up in the confessions thread before.
> 
> I'm going to attempt to make dog food for my pups. Did a lot of research on the topic, and actually had most of the ingredients on hand, including an obscure(ish) vitamin supplement that will square it out nutrient-wise for them (called Seameal, for those of you wondering). I'm kinda excited and hope they like it.



What a neat idea! I kinda think this should be its own thread...

Any thoughts on that? I even think there might have been a thread on pet food but it's not searchable


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 14, 2010)

I confess that tomorrow is my very first grocery delivery. I ordered from Peapod.

Why am I nervous???


----------



## Shosh (Feb 14, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> What a neat idea! I kinda think this should be its own thread...
> 
> Any thoughts on that? I even think there might have been a thread on pet food but it's not searchable



It is a great idea. I am interested as a dog owner.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 14, 2010)

Rachael Ray magazine has a recipe each month that is specifically for dogs. They make a dish that is basically 'people' food but it's for your dog. Some of those dishes look pretty good! (And technically you could eat them even though they are 'dog' food) :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 14, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> What a neat idea! I kinda think this should be its own thread...
> 
> Any thoughts on that? I even think there might have been a thread on pet food but it's not searchable



FOUND IT!

Decided to search "homemade" in the titles on the Foodee Board and voila!

Homemade Pet Treats

Yes, it focuses on "treats" but to me, anything good is a treat


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 14, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I confess that tomorrow is my very first grocery delivery. I ordered from Peapod.
> 
> Why am I nervous???



I'm so jealous, SVS! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 14, 2010)

Shosh said:


> It is a great idea. I am interested as a dog owner.





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Rachael Ray magazine has a recipe each month that is specifically for dogs. They make a dish that is basically 'people' food but it's for your dog. Some of those dishes look pretty good! (And technically you could eat them even though they are 'dog' food) :eat2:





SoVerySoft said:


> FOUND IT!
> 
> Decided to search "homemade" in the titles on the Foodee Board and voila!
> 
> ...



Wheee...Thanks, SVS!  I'll check it out.

JG - thanks for the tip, I'll have to check out her website to see if recipes are included there.

Shosh - see you on the other thread!


----------



## Rowan (Feb 14, 2010)

i went to the polish import store that is new here in town yesterday to pick up this meat that my dad got the other day...a type of sausage with this flowery type edge, which i forget what it's called but it is soooo tasty, and while i was there I picked up this round of cheese that is almost like laughing cow but has 4 different flavors: mushroom, cucumber, cream and butterkase i think and good lord the cucumber one with a slice of that meat on a croissant was to die for.

Im a sucker for a good cheese *drool*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been on a strawberry cake kick. Can't seem to get enough. You make the strawberry cake with white cake mix, frozen strawberries, strawberry flavored jello and icing with powdered sugar, frozen strawberries and butter. Yum, yum. Hubby made a layer cake and a 9X13 pan cake. I believe the icing does better in the 9X13 pan since it isn't thick enough to actually frost with. This cake is so moist that it almost doesn't need icing, but the icing makes it nice and gooey!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 21, 2010)

I confess that I miss New Orleans styled food. Po'boys, beignets... I want them so. *cries*


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 21, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> I confess that I miss New Orleans styled food. Po'boys, beignets... I want them so. *cries*


 

sigh... beignets.....sigh (cue dreamy music)


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 22, 2010)

The wifi at one of the taco bells near work is called 'chalupa'. 
Most delicious....


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 23, 2010)

I confess that I'm at a loss for words.. when comtemplating 1/2 pound Reese's peanut butter cups... http://www.hersheysstore.com/detail/HSH+034000430086


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 23, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I confess that I'm at a loss for words.. when comtemplating 1/2 pound Reese's peanut butter cups... http://www.hersheysstore.com/detail/HSH+034000430086



OH MY!!!! MUST HAVE!!!!! I'm feeling faint, just the thought has me weak in the knees.:eat2::eat2:


----------



## CrankySpice (Feb 23, 2010)

I confess that horseradish sauce (on the roast beef sammie I'm eating right now) makes my gums, but not my tongue, tingle. I find that odd.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 2, 2010)

IC that hubby and I have tried to be health conscious and buy only Natural, Organic peanut butter. WE have tried, but we both miss Peter Pan. We may, in the near future, fall off the natural peanut butter wagon. Sigh!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 6, 2010)

:blush: each and every time I go to hard boil eggs I have to google a recipe. I can make my grandmother's stuffed cabbage from memory, copy my mother's family dishes with out a thought. Give me a dozen eggs and I just freeze. I have egg block....


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> IC that hubby and I have tried to be health conscious and buy only Natural, Organic peanut butter. WE have tried, but we both miss Peter Pan. We may, in the near future, fall off the natural peanut butter wagon. Sigh!



Try WHIPPED peanut butter- less sugar/calories/fat because it's got air whipped into it but it is DIVINE- great texture, IMO :eat2:
It's on the same shelf as all the other peanut butter


Also, I have heard people say that other type of nut butters are more to their liking. Almond butter isn't bad but is expensive at $10 a jar here :blink:


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 7, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Try WHIPPED peanut butter- less sugar/calories/fat because it's got air whipped into it but it is DIVINE- great texture, IMO :eat2:
> It's on the same shelf as all the other peanut butter
> 
> 
> Also, I have heard people say that other type of nut butters are more to their liking. Almond butter isn't bad but is expensive at $10 a jar here :blink:



I have never seen whipped peanut butter here, but if it's a sweeter & smoother you're after, have you tied cashew nut butter? Like GEF said tho, it ent cheap


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2010)

Has anyone had/seen those Reese's Whipped Peanutbutter bars? yeah, light.. airey.. I was left with the impression I should've bought four.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 17, 2010)

IC that I had sweet potato fries for the first time today and am in LOVE!!!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 17, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> IC that I had sweet potato fries for the first time today and am in LOVE!!!!



:wubu::eat2:OMG.....So Good!! I love Sweet Potato Fries!! :eat2::wubu:


----------



## Mishty (Mar 17, 2010)

I ate 20 baby reds today in butter with my corned beef..... :blush:
I'm gonna maybe eat some more when I come home full of green beer.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 21, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> IC that I had sweet potato fries for the first time today and am in LOVE!!!!





Mishty said:


> I ate 20 baby reds today in butter with my corned beef..... :blush:
> I'm gonna maybe eat some more when I come home full of green beer.




IC that I am in love with potatoes, too.....:wubu:


----------



## Paquito (Mar 24, 2010)

IC that I went to Outback Steakhouse the other day for a friend's birthday, and ordered some cheese fries. I proceeded to have a mouth orgasm. Different melted cheeses, soft french fries, and delicious chopped bacon. 

Ahhhhhh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 27, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> IC that I went to Outback Steakhouse the other day for a friend's birthday, and ordered some cheese fries. I proceeded to have a mouth orgasm. Different melted cheeses, soft french fries, and delicious chopped bacon.
> 
> Ahhhhhh.



I tried to rep you for mouth orgasm but alas, was not allowed.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 17, 2010)

I confess I made (and tried) Pesto for the first time tonight...and I'm not too happy with it.

I followed a recipe I found online for what basically amounted to basil/black olive pesto, that had garlic, basil, olive oil, salt, pepper, Parmesan cheese and, weirdly Cashews in place of pine nuts (which I detest). Plus the olives. We had it over pasta with chicken and bacon pieces.

My grandma LOVED it. My mom liked it, but said there was a definite flavor of *something* that she couldn't identify that made it interesting.

My stomach turns just thinking about it. I got through a portion of my plate and I was done...though it actually tasted really good on the chicken.

I'm just not sure which part of the combination needs to go, because I love every one of those ingredients individually.

The night was saved by garlic bread with Fresh mozzarella cheese melted on it lol.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2010)

mszwebs said:


> I confess I made (and tried) Pesto for the first time tonight...and I'm not too happy with it.
> 
> I followed a recipe I found online for what basically amounted to basil/black olive pesto, that had garlic, basil, olive oil, salt, pepper, Parmesan cheese and, weirdly Cashews in place of pine nuts (which I detest). Plus the olives. We had it over pasta with chicken and bacon pieces.
> 
> ...


Could be the black olives. I love all of those ingredients as well especially black olives but I'm thinking that could be it. Also, try throwing some chopped flat leaf parsley in there. And you didn't say if the garlic was fresh or not but sometimes that makes a difference because a lot of jarred minced garlic contains a preservative that has an off flavor that comes out in cooking.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 17, 2010)

IC that I would be a whore for unlimited sushi. And I can't get enough wasabi. Or Japanese beer to wash it down with. Or a lychee martini. Or three.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

IC that i had 8 bags of cheetos today :blink:


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 21, 2010)

I confess that regular food is no longer appealing to me. I am craving salads and fruits and veggies. I crave my vegan diet. We had a big tax bill (unexpectedly) and can't afford the vegan diet right now. I am sick of cheap food. 
this is weird for me because i used to revel in a bowl of mac n cheese or spaghetti. I want the crunch of an apple or the many textures of a spring roll. I bought junk food last week and i hardly touched it. That's just weird of me.


----------



## Esther (Apr 21, 2010)

IC, I'm getting pretty sick of fads and hype ruining food for me. Is there anything I can eat that isn't considered unhealthy or harmful in some way? (Someone just tried telling me that I should stop blending fruit with orange juice because of the acidity and sugar content... however, if I just ate the fruit whole and drank a glass of orange juice afterward, nobody would care.)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 21, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I confess that regular food is no longer appealing to me. I am craving salads and fruits and veggies. I crave my vegan diet. We had a big tax bill (unexpectedly) and can't afford the vegan diet right now. I am sick of cheap food.
> this is weird for me because i used to revel in a bowl of mac n cheese or spaghetti. I want the crunch of an apple or the many textures of a spring roll. I bought junk food last week and i hardly touched it. That's just weird of me.



I get that way the warmer it gets outside. The other night I had a dream about cauliflower..so we went the next day and had salad bar twice that day.

I've been craving salad and watermelon like crazy and it's normally the weather that does it to me!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

IC i could use some hot coco


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 21, 2010)

IC I can't stop eating Special K Cinnamon Pecan with Light Vanilla soy milk even though it wreaks havoc on my digestive system 
I'm also newly addicted to the Cheddar Cheese Bagel twists from Dunkins


----------



## Nutty (Apr 21, 2010)

SuperMishe said:


> IC I can't stop eating Special K Cinnamon Pecan with Light Vanilla soy milk even though it wreaks havoc on my digestive system
> I'm also newly addicted to the Cheddar Cheese Bagel twists from Dunkins



Oh my god those cheddar cheese bagel twist are SO good! Also the flat bread melts are fantastic!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Apr 22, 2010)

ic that i'd really enjoy some rice krispie treats right now. extra gooey.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 22, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Oh my god those cheddar cheese bagel twist are SO good! Also the flat bread melts are fantastic!


I was wondering how those bagel twists were. Do you eat them plain?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been looking at getting a panini grill.. but I'm wondering what else I might be able to make in a panini grill besides panini sammiches...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 25, 2010)

On my third....no.... fourth..big glass of wine and counting......


----------



## ValentineBBW (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I've been looking at getting a panini grill.. but I'm wondering what else I might be able to make in a panini grill besides panini sammiches...



Depending on the grill of course, you can cook hamburgers, hot dogs, bacon, asparagus, eggplant, etc etc. It is just like a double sided grill.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 25, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I've been looking at getting a panini grill.. but I'm wondering what else I might be able to make in a panini grill besides panini sammiches...



Don't you have a George Foreman? If so, use that to make your paninis!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 26, 2010)

I *do* have a George Foreman, but I don't like it since it has one setting "BURN THE SH*T OUT OF WHATEVER IS PLACED INSIDE"!!!

Um.. yeah.. so I guess I could use that.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I *do* have a George Foreman, but I don't like it since it has one setting "BURN THE SH*T OUT OF WHATEVER IS PLACED INSIDE"!!!
> 
> Um.. yeah.. so I guess I could use that.



Really? My temperature setting always worked really well. Sorry yours seems to be a bastard.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 29, 2010)

Last night I opened up a bottle of Guinness Draught beer and went to take a quick sip out of the bottle right before pouring it into a glass. I noticed that the beer made a weird sort of glug glug sound and didn't seem to pore out of the bottle into my mouth like other beers. I initially thought... "mmmmm, nice thick, frothy Guinness beer...", in a Homer Simpson sort of way. Then I poured the Guinness into a glass and it looked nice, thick, dark and frothy as it was supposed to be, but then I heard clank inside of the glass bottle and started wondering. At first, I thought the object inside the bottle was a broken nozzle from the beer production line or something, and then my wife took a look and thought it was just a frozen chunk of beer in the bottom of the bottle. I pored hot water down into the empty bottle and saw that this object was definitely a little plastic, bullet shaped thing with fins on it, which were apparently designed so to keep it from falling out of the bottle. I went to check the other bottles I had bought and sure enough they all had plastic thingies in them. My wife then suggested I go online to the Guinness website and see what it might be.

IC - I never knew there was such a thing as a "beer widget".


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 29, 2010)

Im a total Guinness snob. Im against canned beer, but will drink Guinness from a can if thats all thats available. I love a nice pulled pint and it better be pulled RIGHT! I get super annoyed if a order a pint and its not poured correctly. Pour nice and slow, let it sit, then top it off! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 29, 2010)

IC i got a little sad when i got my last mixed berry green tea bag out of the box. I love that stuff! It's so refreshing. i just throw a tea bag into my iced water and in 10 minute i have a delicious fruity tea.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 3, 2010)

woohoo, breaking the vegan diet for a lunch at the Indian buffet. ooh boy do i love Indian food!!


----------



## Nutty (May 3, 2010)

Lets go Bronco..........Burgers!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 3, 2010)

Lays tangy Carolina bbq chips....anything bbq flavored...I'm so loving lately.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2010)

There are cultures in this world where the inedible is very edible...







:shocked:  :shocked:


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> There are cultures in this world where the inedible is very edible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hawaiians consume more Spam than all the other states combined. They even have their own special edition can. They make sushi with it. Fascinating.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Hawaiians consume more Spam than all the other states combined. They even have their own special edition can. They make sushi with it. Fascinating.



I knew this... about Hawaiians... but not through normal channels.. maybe it was Dog the Bounty Hunter...


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2010)

Now that I'm thinking bizarre... has anyone outside of Japan seen this number?

*Kit Kat Sakura Green Tea*


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 5, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Now that I'm thinking bizarre... has anyone outside of Japan seen this number?
> 
> *Kit Kat Sakura Green Tea*


Oooooh! Now THOSE I'd want!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Oooooh! Now THOSE I'd want!


I would eat these too. It's strange...I don't like to drink green tea but I like things that taste or smell like it.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 5, 2010)

Green tea mochi is the best. :wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (May 5, 2010)

After making a dinner with lentils in it i have decided that i am not a fan of lentils. I just dont like the texture. I would have loved the meal if i hadn't have ruined it with lentils. I'll just keep with regular beans or using lentils in loafs (which, for some reason, i can stand them in)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> After making a dinner with lentils in it i have decided that i am not a fan of lentils. I just dont like the texture. I would have loved the meal if i hadn't have ruined it with lentils. I'll just keep with regular beans or using lentils in loafs (which, for some reason, i can stand them in)


What about a lentil soup with a big meaty hambone in it?


----------



## Weeze (May 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> What about a lentil soup with a big meaty hambone in it?



lol she's vegan.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 5, 2010)

Weeze said:


> lol she's vegan.


whoopsy----never mind........


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2010)

Megan, I'm curious to know what sort of texture you arrived at, to make them unlikable. I only recently discovered lentils, thanks to a (interestingly enough) vegetarian cookbook. Lentils do not require soaking, like other beans, and only need a short cooking time, sometimes only 20-30 minutes. 
I love red lentils, but they're hard to find, and Whole Foods is usually out.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 6, 2010)

I think it's the mealy texture they have. I just don't like them. It's been a life long thing, i had hoped it changed. I might try and make some Sombar which has very little lentils in it. Sorry you cant find red lentils. They're abundant at my local regular store. (they have a great bulk section)
Thanks for the suggestion Pearls. I put baco bits in my pea soup. I like the flavor. I'm assuming it's a similar flavor. (never had real meat before)

I have an excellent pressure cooker and make black beans in about 2 hours with no soaking. Of course my ears are ringing by the end of that time  I don't know if i have actually soaked beans before, maybe i'll try that. I have about 15lbs of a 25lb bag sitting around to be eaten. I actually want to try some of the many different beans the bulk section had to offer.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 6, 2010)

A great snack, or to add to salads is to drain & rinse a can of garbanzos (or chick peas) and marinate them overnight in a golden Italian or vinegarette dressing. The flavor is awesome. I sometimes add red onion for texture and zingy tang--great to top sandwiches with as well.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 6, 2010)

I often put garbanzos on my salad. They are yummy and a perfect punch of protein.


----------



## Nutty (May 6, 2010)

If i see bacon on anything, I HAVE to have it!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jun 26, 2010)

I missed celebrating my 1000th post with a post stating that it was my 1000th.

[Of course, I used to post on the old boards under a different name with which I had issues posting, blah blah blah, so *technically* it already passed. Anyway....]

However, I'm very proud that my 1000th post discussed food. Cannoli, in particular. I dreamed about cannoli last night. :wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 27, 2010)

I had a wonderful homecooked enchilada dinner today. That was 5 hours ago and I've eaten some deluxe mxed nuts, but I want MEAT! Hubby is asleep, so I'll keep quiet for about, oh, another 20 minutes or so! hehe!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 27, 2010)

Random food confession: I absolutely love veggie hot dogs and the veggie burgers from BK. In fact, I like both types better than real meat and it pisses me off that people don't order it enough to make the cooking go quick. If I pull into the BK drive thru to get a veggie burger, I might as well have gone inside... it takes them 15 damn minutes to get it ready for me! But sooooo good. 

And I also love that veggie patties generally come in a daisy-like shape. I think it's adorable and makes the food that much more awesome.


----------



## lalatx (Jun 27, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Random food confession: I absolutely love veggie hot dogs and the veggie burgers from BK. In fact, I like both types better than real meat and it pisses me off that people don't order it enough to make the cooking go quick. If I pull into the BK drive thru to get a veggie burger, I might as well have gone inside... it takes them 15 damn minutes to get it ready for me! But sooooo good.
> 
> And I also love that veggie patties generally come in a daisy-like shape. I think it's adorable and makes the food that much more awesome.



Damn they do not have veggie burgers at BK here. If they did I would get one I like veggie burgers they are yummy.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 27, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Damn they do not have veggie burgers at BK here. If they did I would get one I like veggie burgers they are yummy.



These veggie burgers are amaaaaaaaazing! I swear I could live off them, lol. I sometimes get them with cheese but other times with sweet sauce. They are so darned good but I just hate the wait time. I think I'm the only one who orders them. After eating that (a vegetarian friend urged me to try it), all the actual meat burgers just tasted like cardboard compared to it. And they still do. Nothing compares on the menu anymore.

And people seem to think I'm weird because of this, but I CANNOT STAND a burger or sandwich or even a wrap that does not have lettuce and tomato on it. If it doesn't have those, I'm not going to be pleased with my meal at all.

And call me crazy, but I don't see any difference in taste with "diet" stuff. Granted, most of the things I get are "diet" in some way. Like light green teas, reduced fat/sodium salad dressings, etc. I actually prefer the taste of these things. I am one weird person  lol.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 27, 2010)

I've made three pounds of shredded chicken. I can't decide whether this is destined for cream cheese chicken enchiladas, chicken tacos, sesame chicken salad (thai-style), creamed chicken over angel hair, chicken pot pie, hungry jack chicken, creamed chicken over mashed potatoes, or bbq sammiches.


----------



## traveldude1961 (Jun 27, 2010)

Love the new McDonalds Frappe's mocha rocks !


----------



## lalatx (Jun 27, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> These veggie burgers are amaaaaaaaazing! I swear I could live off them, lol. I sometimes get them with cheese but other times with sweet sauce. They are so darned good but I just hate the wait time. I think I'm the only one who orders them. After eating that (a vegetarian friend urged me to try it), all the actual meat burgers just tasted like cardboard compared to it. And they still do. Nothing compares on the menu anymore.
> 
> And people seem to think I'm weird because of this, but I CANNOT STAND a burger or sandwich or even a wrap that does not have lettuce and tomato on it. If it doesn't have those, I'm not going to be pleased with my meal at all.
> 
> And call me crazy, but I don't see any difference in taste with "diet" stuff. Granted, most of the things I get are "diet" in some way. Like light green teas, reduced fat/sodium salad dressings, etc. I actually prefer the taste of these things. I am one weird person  lol.



I agree burgers/sandwiches need to have lettuce and tomatoes. There is this place in town called Kirby Lane and they have the most amazing veggie burgers there... Everything there is good but yeah amazing veggie burgers.


----------



## KayaNee (Jun 27, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I've made three pounds of shredded chicken. I can't decide whether this is destined for cream cheese chicken enchiladas, chicken tacos, sesame chicken salad (thai-style), creamed chicken over angel hair, chicken pot pie, hungry jack chicken, creamed chicken over mashed potatoes, or bbq sammiches.



I vote for the cream cheese chicken enchiladas and inviting me over for some.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 27, 2010)

I totally bombed in my healthy eating regimen today. I ate 2 sloppy joes and lots of chips...then ate 2 bowls of ice cream. UGH...back on the wagon tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2010)

KayaNee said:


> I vote for the cream cheese chicken enchiladas and inviting me over for some.



Ah.. the cream cheese chicken enchiladas won.. always a favorite


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 28, 2010)

I woke up this morning wanting stuffed pancakes, scrambled eggs, hash browns and mile high bacon. I settled for a grapefruit.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 28, 2010)

I used to be the kind of girl who hadn't met a dessert type item she didn't like. After going for nearly 2 months without eating refined sugary type foods i have completely lost my taste for it. I would rather have a handful of blueberries or some other fruit instead of a baked good! I am shocked at myself! I'm going to make birthday cupcakes for my birthday this weekend and wonder if i'll even like them...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmmm... stuffed pancakes...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 29, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I used to be the kind of girl who hadn't met a dessert type item she didn't like. After going for nearly 2 months without eating refined sugary type foods i have completely lost my taste for it. I would rather have a handful of blueberries or some other fruit instead of a baked good! I am shocked at myself! I'm going to make birthday cupcakes for my birthday this weekend and wonder if i'll even like them...



I've discovered that doing without super sugary stuff for a while does free your tastebuds to pick up on the natural sweetness of fruit. It is a wonderful discovery and a healthy one - for me anyway. Glad I'm not alone in this.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 29, 2010)

It is a good healthy discovery. I gobbled up a container of raspberries for dessert last night and it totally satisfied my post dinner sweet tooth. The rainier cherries we've been buying don't make it past the first day or so in the house too  (i love living in farming country!) I tried a bite of cheesecake recently and wanted to wash the sweet taste away. It was just too much. I'll still make birthday cupcakes because it's a fun thing to do with Max. If i partake, that's a different story


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 29, 2010)

I just watched Paula Deen make an apple strudel with Phyllo dough. I want to kill her cos the t.v. does not come with taste-o-vision.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2010)

I have no clue what to make or eat for dinner. 

I think that justifies a buffet. :blink:


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 29, 2010)

I haven't had fast food in ages. I just had a BK meal. I tried to eat the fries and I swear I had to scrape the grease off the roof of my mouth. It was the most disgusting rancid taste I have every had in my mouth...well, almost the worst.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 30, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I haven't had fast food in ages. I just had a BK meal. I tried to eat the fries and I swear I had to scrape the grease off the roof of my mouth. It was the most disgusting rancid taste I have every had in my mouth...well, almost the worst.



no, those fries are the worst.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 30, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I haven't had fast food in ages. I just had a BK meal. I tried to eat the fries and I swear I had to scrape the grease off the roof of my mouth. It was the most disgusting rancid taste I have every had in my mouth...well, almost the worst.



I can't eat fries any longer either. So greasy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I haven't had fast food in ages. I just had a BK meal. I tried to eat the fries and I swear I had to scrape the grease off the roof of my mouth. It was the most disgusting rancid taste I have every had in my mouth...well, almost the worst.


I used to love Big Macs from McDonalds. I haven't had one in over six months and the other day I was just jonesing for one and I have to say it was the worst thing I've eaten in years. It tasted like a big bowl of salt. I threw most of it out. I think other than a Wendy's chili and baked potato and maybe a salad or something from the Taco Bell fresca menu I've lost my taste for fast food restaurants.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 30, 2010)

Wendy's chili poured over a wendy's baconator. :blush:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 1, 2010)

I confess...

I might not be lovin' the lobster like I used to...


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 1, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I confess...
> 
> I might not be lovin' the lobster like I used to...



WHATWHATWHATWHATWHATWHATWHATWHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

does not compute


----------



## crayola box (Jul 1, 2010)

I have been craving a soft boiled egg with nice crusty bread to dip into it for a week. I don't think I have had one since I was 6 or 7 years old so I have no idea where this craving came from. I usually don't even like egg yolks and leave them out of hard boiled eggs and omelets when I make them, and poached eggs gross me out, but something about a runny soft boiled yolk sounds so good right about now.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jul 1, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I confess...
> 
> I might not be lovin' the lobster like I used to...



I confess my mouth dropped when I read this. Now don't send me into shock and tell me you've lost your cream cheese love.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 1, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> WHATWHATWHATWHATWHATWHATWHATWHAT?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> does not compute





D_A_Bunny said:


> I confess my mouth dropped when I read this. Now don't send me into shock and tell me you've lost your cream cheese love.



I dunno, I dunno. Last trip to Maine (2 mos ago) I didn't go nuts like I have in the past. I mean, I got lobster every day, but I didn't get giant ones, or twins. At the time I thought it was just because it hasn't been as rare in my life as it used to be.

Yesterday I picked up 2 live lobsters at the grocery store and had them steam them for me. The smell driving home was yukky, and when I ate one of them last night it was "eh". I do think it was way overcooked, since they steamed it then it was at least 30 mins till I got to eat it, so it kept on cooking.

The remaining lobster meat (from the bigger of the 2) was much sweeter and more tender, so I don't think that one was overcooked. I made that lobster into a lobster salad tonight with a little Hellmann's mayo, celery and lemon juice. And I did moan while eating it. So, I guess it just takes the right lobster!!

Also had bi-color corn on the cob. My first of the season. So good.

And Christine, no, I will never stop loving cream cheese!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2010)

Ah.. so you've been absolutely spoiled. All this time you've gotten a great lobster until now.

Huh. And here I thought that a person could only get a bad oyster.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2010)

crayola box said:


> I have been craving a soft boiled egg with nice crusty bread to dip into it for a week. I don't think I have had one since I was 6 or 7 years old so I have no idea where this craving came from. I usually don't even like egg yolks and leave them out of hard boiled eggs and omelets when I make them, and poached eggs gross me out, but something about a runny soft boiled yolk sounds so good right about now.



I crave sunny side up eggs with toast every now and then. I've always loved the taste of the yoke best. Darn, now I'm gonna have to request fried eggs, bacon and toast for breakfast on Saturday! (hehe)


----------



## Paquito (Jul 10, 2010)

We found a Papa Murphy's about 40 minutes away. The delicious pizza is currently baking in my oven. I am so deliriously happy right now.


----------



## calauria (Jul 11, 2010)

I starved to death and there is nothing in my kitchen that I want to eat. Do any of you ever get like that??


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm facing the same problem Calauria. I might order pizza for me and the boys if i don't get to go shopping today.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 11, 2010)

I finally got a can of cashew nuts for myself. I'd picked all of them out of the Deluxe Mixed nuts we had at home and now only Brazil nuts are left. Don't like Brazil Nuts, nope, nope, nope!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 12, 2010)

Alex keeps bringing me the trail mix to open so he can munch. The problem is, i cant stop munching on them!! I love the combo of peanuts and raisins.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jul 13, 2010)

I love nut mixes, but I eat Brazil nuts first, yum. What I hate is hazelnuts. I'm glad there are rarely very many of those. Keeps me on my toes- have to make sure I have a peanut, not a blasted hazel.



Punkin1024 said:


> I finally got a can of cashew nuts for myself. I'd picked all of them out of the Deluxe Mixed nuts we had at home and now only Brazil nuts are left. Don't like Brazil Nuts, nope, nope, nope!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 13, 2010)

I recently went to a New Orleans-style restaurant here and ordered a dish they called Shrimp and Grits: "Extra large wild caught Gulf shrimp in a spicy shrimp and andouille cream sauce served over creamy grits cakes."

Amazingly good. It was so good I've been craving more ever since. I think a trip back is in my near future. I'll take a pic next time.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 13, 2010)

Random thought: My mouth waters when I smell fresh garlic being sauteed in olive oil and Italian herbs. It's almost pornographic.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 14, 2010)

Hubby baked some chicken this evening. I love scraping the drippings with the oil and seasonings off the dish and eating it. It is the one of the few times that I savor saltyness in anything. :eat2:


----------



## Esther (Jul 14, 2010)

Lately I have been craving everything I see on television or in an advertisement... I'm not normally like this at all. So weird!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2010)

I have to try every new edible that comes out and is on TV too, Esther. Also magazines and billboards. I am a Madison Avenue wet dream.


----------



## Tad (Jul 15, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Random thought: My mouth waters when I smell fresh garlic being sauteed in olive oil and Italian herbs. It's almost pornographic.



I'm that way with fried onions. I can't have much of them, but I could sit there and watch them being cooked, like a dog watching the barbecue or something. Just thinking about it I'm salivating.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 15, 2010)

Tad said:


> I'm that way with fried onions. I can't have much of them, but I could sit there and watch them being cooked, like a dog watching the barbecue or something. Just thinking about it I'm salivating.


Then you'd be sitting in my kitchen in a puddle. LOL


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay, I confess that I fell of the "healthy food" wagon today. My boss was eating guacamole and tostitos at lunch today (she lunched at the work station next to mine). The smell of the tostitos nearly drove me nuts, so I purchased a bag of Lays Potato chips (lunch box size) to go with my guacamole and chicken I had packed for lunch! Of course, I really wanted tostitos, but there were none to be had at the snack bar, so I settled for the Lays. Now I still want the nacho chips, but I'll have to wait till I go to the store to get 'em! Sigh!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 16, 2010)

IC I am completely addicted to chocolate chip cookies right now. It started off so innocent, the store by my house had a new line of cookies from some bakery I can't even find online and they were big cookies for just 50 cents. Can't say no to a big cookie for that cheap so we bought some and tried them. YUM. I've been hooked for weeks now. I mean, I've even had a couple of mornings where I have one or two for breakfast instead of normal breakfast food. One of the guys at the store literally started ordering more boxes when the delivery guy comes in because not only am I hooked but I got everyone else here hooked too. That company owes me big time.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 18, 2010)

My fridge is broken and it's making me mental and sad and confused and frustrated and I feel.... anxious because I know everything is on a timer. 

I'm using ice packs/thermal bag to try to keep a little milk and stuff.... and the cat's insulin... but still... I hope this gets resolved soon. Waiting to hear from landlord.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 18, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> My fridge is broken and it's making me mental and sad and confused and frustrated and I feel.... anxious because I know everything is on a timer.
> 
> I'm using ice packs/thermal bag to try to keep a little milk and stuff.... and the cat's insulin... but still... I hope this gets resolved soon. Waiting to hear from landlord.



Oh my gosh, major bummer!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 18, 2010)

There is nothing worse than a broke fridge.

Licking a big scoop of ice cream and watching it dislodge and fall to the ground is pretty close, but not worse.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 18, 2010)

AM do you have a cooler? If so, can you buy a bag of ice and keep things cold? And replace the ice when you need to...

Or take the cooler to a friend or family member's house and borrow their fridge till yours is fixed?

Hope it gets resolved quickly!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 21, 2010)

As many of you know, I've been trying to stick to healthy foods since about mid-March. Lately, the stress has me eyeing the donuts at work. The only way I have been able to stick to fruit instead is that, so far, no one has brought chocolate eclairs or bavarian cream filled chocolate dipped donuts. If this happens...I'm taking a slight detour from my healthy food mantra!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 21, 2010)

I know how hard it is to keep to it Punkin. I had a slip up and had mac n cheese yesterday. Cheese is my temptation. I am lucky that chocolate is not my favorite thing. (my mom would disown me for that one  ) 
i too have been stressed out and it is so hard not to turn to food for my solace. 

My confession: i am craving Indian food in a big sort of way. I am thinking we'll have to hit the buffet this weekend so i can get my fix.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 22, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> As many of you know, I've been trying to stick to healthy foods since about mid-March. Lately, the stress has me eyeing the donuts at work. The only way I have been able to stick to fruit instead is that, so far, no one has brought chocolate eclairs or bavarian cream filled chocolate dipped donuts. If this happens...I'm taking a slight detour from my healthy food mantra!



I had a Doctor...Yes I said a DOCTOR--tell me that if you have a craving, you should fulfill it but not over indulge. I have to say that stress has lead me to eat a lot of unhealthy stuff recently and I am okay with that. Monday I am returning to the grapefruit and yogurt.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I had a Doctor...Yes I said a DOCTOR--tell me that if you have a craving, you should fulfill it but not over indulge. I have to say that stress has lead me to eat a lot of unhealthy stuff recently and I am okay with that. Monday I am returning to the grapefruit and yogurt.


Me too- A metabolic specialist and a nutritionist. Self-deprivation often leads to over-indulgence.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 22, 2010)

right now I am craving the coconut cream pie. Nom nom nom*Homer Simpson glazed over eyes*


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 22, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I had a Doctor...Yes I said a DOCTOR--tell me that if you have a craving, you should fulfill it but not over indulge. I have to say that stress has lead me to eat a lot of unhealthy stuff recently and I am okay with that. Monday I am returning to the grapefruit and yogurt.



i can see that. My mom had BP problems when i was a teenager and she basically cut salt out of our diets. I would go for a couple weeks and NEED salty food. I just had to have some salt. once i indulged i was good. 

I have indulged in small doses with cheese lately to curb my needs.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 23, 2010)

It has been a 2 fudgsicle kinda day! 


~And, ladies, thanks for the encouragement! I guarantee that if the craving does get really strong, I do indulge.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2010)

I've craving the Colonels secret recipe of 11 herbs and spices.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 24, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Self-deprivation often leads to over-indulgence.



This is often true for me. You know how they say "If you're craving chocolate eat an apple instead"? Well, I'll eat the apple, then I still want the chocolate and then I'll eat that too. Now I've eaten more than I would have in the first place. :doh:


----------



## Carrie (Jul 26, 2010)

WTF, Sonic, no mint-chocolate shakes? You're on my list.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 26, 2010)

FFrrriiidddggggeeeee still broken!!!!

UGH. 


No idea when new one is coming... so f-ing sick of this. I need to shop... there's no food here. Losing it. 

LOSING it.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 26, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> AM do you have a cooler? If so, can you buy a bag of ice and keep things cold? And replace the ice when you need to...
> 
> Or take the cooler to a friend or family member's house and borrow their fridge till yours is fixed?
> 
> Hope it gets resolved quickly!




Yeah, I'm doing that on a small scale, but it's such a pain in the butt - the only reason I'm really doing it is to keep the kitty insulin. I'm just so frustrated!!!! It was half -assed fixed for a couple of days last week, but it was never really cold. Cool at best. 

Yesterday, margarine (yeah, I know, bleck, but the pancreas calls the shots) was all soupy straight out of there. 

I called, they're apparently (they said, at least) they're buying a new one. God knows when, or when it will come. I'm hoping this week... I can't take much more of this junk.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 31, 2010)

The expression on my face when I discovered there was, in fact, a Heath bar I had not yet eaten was nothing short of ecstatic.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 31, 2010)

I harped on my sister so badly about wanting a chocolate cake, that she called her son and made him go get me one at 10 pm last night. :doh::smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 1, 2010)

I have this enormous craving for Manhattan Style Clam Chowdah.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 1, 2010)

I want double stuffed oreos...I don't like chocolate..but I would kill for a double stuffed oreo


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 7, 2010)

I really, really would love some Double Fudge Chocolate Cake right about now!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 8, 2010)

Family-sized Papa Murphy's cheese pizza for dinner tonight.

So. Deliriously. Happy. Right now.


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 11, 2010)

I just ate some yellow watermelon. It was mighty tasty.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 12, 2010)

I really want to get into cooking this school year. I'd like to try different cuisines, and not be afraid of vegetables.

Afraid might be an exaggeration, but I do have a deep aversion to them. But, I'd like to give them a shot.


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I really want to get into cooking this school year. I'd like to try different cuisines, and not be afraid of vegetables.
> 
> Afraid might be an exaggeration, but I do have a deep aversion to them. But, I'd like to give them a shot.



I'd say pick flavors and types of cuisines that you really like, and find recipes for vegetables that utilize those tastes. And, start with vegetables that you have some fondness for (or less of an aversion to.) After awhile, your body will start to want them more.

At least that's what happened to me. 

That's my confession- I was a vegan who didn't really like vegetables >.<


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 14, 2010)

I opened up a box of Marshmallow Pebbles and... OMG... it smells exactly like yellow cake!!!! :smitten: Amazing. It tastes very, very mildly like it. But the smell is incredible.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 14, 2010)

I confess that I really miss Haagen Dazs Sticky Toffee Pudding ice cream. :eat2:


----------



## cactopus (Aug 15, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I opened up a box of Marshmallow Pebbles and... OMG... it smells exactly like yellow cake!!!! :smitten: Amazing. It tastes very, very mildly like it. But the smell is incredible.



You would write something like this. 

Yellow cake is good, though. But I'll take mine sans frosting and with a huge scoop of ice cream.

I am so loving the complete lack of HFC's in Australia. Everything tastes so much less processed.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 15, 2010)

LOL. Of course I would. You know I love cake.  It doesn't smell anything like frosting. You might actually like it.  Or at least the smell of it. :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 15, 2010)

cactopus said:


> You would write something like this.
> 
> Yellow cake is good, though. But I'll take mine sans frosting and with a huge scoop of ice cream.
> 
> I am so loving the complete lack of HFC's in Australia. Everything tastes so much less processed.



Here you go, babe. Just so happens today's Cake Wrecks post is cake AND frosting you'd love.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2010)

Gotta make cake today..


----------



## Paquito (Aug 27, 2010)

So I'm making spaghetti sauce, and I need some advice. I don't know if I added too much garlic, or cooked it too long before adding the sauce (the can opener I was using was manual, so the garlic cooked a bit longer than it usually does. I don't think they burned, but they browned really quickly.), but the taste of garlic is more overpowering than the other flavors. It's not bad, but I'd just like to cut the garlic taste a bit. Any advice?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 27, 2010)

Paquito said:


> So I'm making spaghetti sauce, and I need some advice. I don't know if I added too much garlic, or cooked it too long before adding the sauce (the can opener I was using was manual, so the garlic cooked a bit longer than it usually does. I don't think they burned, but they browned really quickly.), but the taste of garlic is more overpowering than the other flavors. It's not bad, but I'd just like to cut the garlic taste a bit. Any advice?


 
Add more tomato sauce. You really can't remove the garlic taste by masking it - you'll need to dilute it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 27, 2010)

Also, if you have it, a half cup of red wine.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 27, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Also, if you have it, a half cup of red wine.


 
Why stop at half a cup? :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 27, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> Why stop at half a cup? :eat2:


Cos I drained the bottle. hic.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 30, 2010)

mmmm grilled cheese...
I was reading an article about the top worst new restaurant items  Well me being the cheese addict that i am made me want to run out and try this at Dennys. It's a grilled cheese with mozzerella sticks in the middle served with fries and marinara sauce for $4. That would totally ruin my attempts at healthy eating but mmm that looks like it's worth a try!  

View attachment enHomePromoImage_8.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 4, 2010)

It just drives me crazy when I'm in the mood to make a quick snack or dish and I have everything I need except ONE ingredient!!! :doh: AND that one ingredient makes or breaks the dish. Sigh! Our shopping list is getting long again.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2010)

I spend over $100 at the store today.. and when I got back I couldn't make anything because I needed rice! Sure, I had pasta, potatoes, beans, a few types of bread.. but dang it all.. NO RICE!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 5, 2010)

Haha! I have rice! Its jambalaya time!


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 15, 2010)

So, usually I will bake a cake because I get a taste in my head for some home made chocolate buttercream frosting. But yesterday I said "screw the cake", and just made the frosting.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 16, 2010)

lypeaches said:


> So, usually I will bake a cake because I get a taste in my head for some home made chocolate buttercream frosting. But yesterday I said "screw the cake", and just made the frosting.



Scoop it up with cookies!


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 16, 2010)

I bought an 8 dollar bag of chocolate candy while I was at WM tonight. I got home, opened it and had my way with it. IF chocolate were a man, we'd totally be married right now.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 16, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Scoop it up with cookies!


Sacrilege! That would spoil the purity of the chocolate goodness.
Only a spoon will do.
:eat1:

It's essentially fudge.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 16, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I bought an 8 dollar bag of chocolate candy while I was at WM tonight. I got home, opened it and had my way with it. IF chocolate were a man, we'd totally be married right now.



What brand/kind?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 16, 2010)

lypeaches said:


> Sacrilege! That would spoil the purity of the chocolate goodness.
> Only a spoon will do.
> :eat1:
> 
> It's essentially fudge.



I guess I'm thinking that way you wouldn't have to wash a spoon. LOL.

Oh wait..plastic!


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 16, 2010)

ValentineBBW said:


> What brand/kind?



It was the butterfinger, nestle, 100 grand mini's. They are so fresh and good, too. Although now they have the variety boxes of candy bars and I was so tempted to get one of them. My little niece said "You gonna share those treats with me?" I came so close to saying "no, now go away kid--you bother me" but I didn't. *smiles widely*


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 17, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I guess I'm thinking that way you wouldn't have to wash a spoon. LOL.
> 
> Oh wait..plastic!



Dishwasher! But I like the way you think


----------



## Carrie (Sep 17, 2010)

Janelle and Randi, thanks very much to both of you for implanting the idea of eating chocolate frosting with Nilla Wafers in my brain. Brats.


----------



## lypeaches (Sep 17, 2010)

Enjoying a spoonful right now...come on over, I'll share :eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 17, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Janelle and Randi, thanks very much to both of you for implanting the idea of eating chocolate frosting with Nilla Wafers in my brain. Brats.


OMG I just put it on the shopping list...I am such a whore to suggestion.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 17, 2010)

Heh! Be right there. 


CastingPearls said:


> OMG I just put it on the shopping list...I am such a whore to suggestion.


I know, me too!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 17, 2010)

my daughter does something similar..... she makes little sandwiches out of Nilla Wafers, Peanut Butter and Banana Slices. I tried one the other day...... and it was marvelous!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 17, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> It was the butterfinger, nestle, 100 grand mini's. They are so fresh and good, too. Although now they have the variety boxes of candy bars and I was so tempted to get one of them. My little niece said "You gonna share those treats with me?" I came so close to saying "no, now go away kid--you bother me" but I didn't. *smiles widely*



Ohhhh those are all my favorites! *must not go to Walmart....must not go to Walmart.....


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 17, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> I guess I'm thinking that way you wouldn't have to wash a spoon. LOL.
> 
> Oh wait..plastic!



See I was thinking plastic too because I have a think about licking metal spoons - don't like it so I prefer to eat ice cream or peanut better or hell even pudding with a plastic spoon.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 17, 2010)

I confess my local Targets (yes, TWO of them) are perpetually sold out of Pretzel M&Ms. Apparently everyone else in Metro Detroit realized they are the best candy every created for the mass market. 

Those empty shelves in a full candy aisle, a testament to desire.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 18, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> I confess my local Targets (yes, TWO of them) are perpetually sold out of Pretzel M&Ms. Apparently everyone else in Metro Detroit realized they are the best candy every created for the mass market.
> 
> Those empty shelves in a full candy aisle, a testament to desire.



I see them all the time at the one by me. Maybe you need to come out to the burbs this way.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 22, 2010)

I tried those pretzel m&ms.. They were SOOO good! I had to limit myself to a few pieces because i bought them for Max. I always liked chocolate dipped pretzels.. the candy shell was a bonus


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 22, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I tried those pretzel m&ms.. They were SOOO good! I had to limit myself to a few pieces because i bought them for Max. I always liked chocolate dipped pretzels.. the candy shell was a bonus



Yeah! They're totally like dipped pretzels, but easier to eat. Dangerous, really.




Sweet Tooth said:


> I see them all the time at the one by me. Maybe you need to come out to the burbs this way.



Remind me which Burbs are yours...los grosses? I'm Dearborn AND Allen Park, being a southwest Detroiter. I hardly ever head east, but I might for Pretzel M&Ms!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I tried those pretzel m&ms.. They were SOOO good! I had to limit myself to a few pieces because i bought them for Max. I always liked chocolate dipped pretzels.. the candy shell was a bonus


I bought three packs with the intention of eating only one per day. I inhaled all three at once. I usually have much more restraint but not this time-the combination of sweet, salty, crunchy and chocolatey just possessed me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2010)

No M&M is safe in my hands..


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion that almost all my food talk is erotic. Cos, well..it is.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 22, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Janelle and Randi, thanks very much to both of you for implanting the idea of eating chocolate frosting with Nilla Wafers in my brain. Brats.


 
Try frosting with graham crackers...its just as tasty.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 22, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> No M&M is safe in my hands..


 
I'd give you my M&M's if I could. I am reading a book that tells me to take time to see how my food tastes. I realized that after I chew them up my M&M's have a nasty aftertaste, much like what I think a cigarette ash might taste like if someone were to eat it. I'll stick with butterfingers. :bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 22, 2010)

I have an insane hankering for Pocky. Especially the pumpkin spice one but it doesn't look like I'll be getting any  The only place I knew that sold some doesn't carry it anymore and no one I know has any idea what Pocky is, so I'm shit outta luck.

And I'm also hankering for pumpkin pie blizzards from DQ. Soooo good!


----------



## Esther (Sep 23, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I have an insane hankering for Pocky. Especially the pumpkin spice one but it doesn't look like I'll be getting any  The only place I knew that sold some doesn't carry it anymore and no one I know has any idea what Pocky is, so I'm shit outta luck.
> 
> And I'm also hankering for pumpkin pie blizzards from DQ. Soooo good!



Omg. Pocky is amazing, I didn't even know they made it in pumpkin spice.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I've come to the conclusion that almost all my food talk is erotic. Cos, well..it is.



...and I'm glad it is  (Still out of rep... )


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I bought three packs with the intention of eating only one per day. I inhaled all three at once. I usually have much more restraint but not this time-the combination of sweet, salty, crunchy and chocolatey just possessed me.



ha ha I am like that with peanut m&ms. I might get a bag of the pretzel ones today just for me while out shopping tonight


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 23, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I have an insane hankering for Pocky. Especially the pumpkin spice one but it doesn't look like I'll be getting any  The only place I knew that sold some doesn't carry it anymore and no one I know has any idea what Pocky is, so I'm shit outta luck.
> 
> And I'm also hankering for pumpkin pie blizzards from DQ. Soooo good!



If you have an asian grocer in your area, you can always try that. We only have the strawberry variety and chocolate ones in my regular grocery store. Down in the San Francisco bay area they have asian grocery stores that are HUGE and the variety of yummy treats they sell there are divine!  I like those panda crackers that are filled with a really good chocolate frosting.. mmm


----------



## MisticalMisty (Sep 24, 2010)

Could someone explain to me why the Food Network is refusing to put an apostrophe S on the end of their new shows Arti Party and Nigella Kitchen?

Seriously...it's driving me bonkers.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 24, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Janelle and Randi, thanks very much to both of you for implanting the idea of eating chocolate frosting with Nilla Wafers in my brain. Brats.



I like to put Nutella between two Nilla wafers, and then sometimes I roll the edges(after I press on the wafers to make the Nutella oooooze) in crushed banana chips or roasted almonds...or both. Um. Yeah....


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 27, 2010)

I confess that even though it's 100 degrees outside today that I really want to make this potato soup! It looks sooo good and easy to boot! I bet the boys would like it: http://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2009/02/quick-and-easy-potato-soup.html


----------



## Mishty (Sep 27, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I confess that even though it's 100 degrees outside today that I really want to make this potato soup! It looks sooo good and easy to boot! I bet the boys would like it: http://blog.fatfreevegan.com/2009/02/quick-and-easy-potato-soup.html



OH! Cashews? Really? :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 28, 2010)

Cashews are used fairly often to create a creamy texture in a vegan soup. I love the flavor and creaminess it adds to my favorite soup.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 28, 2010)

I came home to a box FULL OF OREO CAKESTERS on my doorstep. 

Life is good. But tragically ironic. I'm out of milk. :sad:


WWWAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. But oh, tomorrow, they will be mine. 

(No idea where they came from, no note! There's a Cakester Fairy.)


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 28, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> Cashews are used fairly often to create a creamy texture in a vegan soup. I love the flavor and creaminess it adds to my favorite soup.


They're also used for a tasty vegan nacho cheese dip or so I've read. (somewhere)


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I came home to a box FULL OF OREO CAKESTERS on my doorstep.
> 
> Life is good. But tragically ironic. I'm out of milk. :sad:
> 
> ...



So it begins; the legend of the Cakester Fairy...


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 29, 2010)

In the Morturary Science building, on the lunch lounge fridge, there's a folded napkin that reads, "Help yourself to the pumpkin pie in the fridge."

Do these people NOT know that I love pumpkin pie...and furthermore....helping myself? Oh dear, they do not realize the amount of hurt they have released by ALLOWING us - me - to the pie. I haven't helped myself, yet.....but due time. Yay for pie.


----------



## Weeze (Sep 29, 2010)

Sometimes, the cheapest frozen pizza is the best frozen pizza.
Aldi <3

/wisdom.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Sometimes, the cheapest frozen pizza is the best frozen pizza.
> Aldi <3
> 
> /wisdom.


Notwithstanding the fact of our mutual PA food love affair, I agree with you 1000% on this. Degornio or whatever those self-rising abortions are called can suck it. If I have to eat frozen, I'm going with the cheap stuff every time.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 29, 2010)

I ate two bean burritos on the way home from Sacramento 3 hours ago and i'm all stomach growly again. I hate eating so close together in a timespan..


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 29, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> In the Morturary Science building, on the lunch lounge fridge, there's a folded napkin that reads, "Help yourself to the pumpkin pie in the fridge."
> 
> Do these people NOT know that I love pumpkin pie...and furthermore....helping myself? Oh dear, they do not realize the amount of hurt they have released by ALLOWING us - me - to the pie. I haven't helped myself, yet.....but due time. Yay for pie.



Pie.. the worlds most perfect food.


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2010)

I've decided to make some man vs food inspired epic burger tonight. We're going to have burgers with a caramelised onion and blue cheese sause, fried onions, fried mushrooms, crispy pancetta, jalapenos, chedder cheese, bbq sauce and pickles on toasted buns. mmmmmmmm


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 30, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> I've decided to make some man vs food inspired epic burger tonight. We're going to have burgers with a caramelised onion and blue cheese sause, fried onions, fried mushrooms, crispy pancetta, jalapenos, chedder cheese, bbq sauce and pickles on toasted buns. mmmmmmmm



Save some for me?


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> Save some for me?



I'll upload a pic in a moment.


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2010)

The pic turned out shite but they were still good. Couldn't even finish one though lol 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## AmazingAmy (Sep 30, 2010)

CurvyEm said:


> The pic turned out shite but they were still good. Couldn't even finish one though lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg... it physically hurts how much that makes me hungry. You should open up a restaurant, Emma! And you didn't finish it? I've never regretted not living in Stoke before...


----------



## Emma (Sep 30, 2010)

I actually thought I was going to manage both of them but it was a bit overwhelming by near the end of the first one. I think I needed some chips or something instead of two haha.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 30, 2010)

Those are some amazeballs-looking burgers! I doubt I'd be able to even finish one, though, lol.

---

I went to the candy store yesterday and bought some candies for my mother and I. To be honest, none of the ones available for the picking (where you select your own and how much of each) were any good. I got pretty much everything that was available in blue raspberry, and one thing in red. To be honest, I'm very disappointed. I didn't really like any of them. In fact, I only liked one type I got, the rest either seemed like they had no flavour or jut didn't taste good. And these were candies I used to be BONKERS for!  So I gave most to my mother. 

Not to mention they made me sick. I think I have a problem with sugar now. It's been so long since I had anything with massive amounts of sugar in it that when I finally do have some, I got really ill.

Any candy recommendations?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 30, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> I came home to a box FULL OF OREO CAKESTERS on my doorstep.
> 
> Life is good. But tragically ironic. I'm out of milk. :sad:
> 
> ...





FatAndProud said:


> In the Morturary Science building, on the lunch lounge fridge, there's a folded napkin that reads, "Help yourself to the pumpkin pie in the fridge."
> 
> Do these people NOT know that I love pumpkin pie...and furthermore....helping myself? Oh dear, they do not realize the amount of hurt they have released by ALLOWING us - me - to the pie. I haven't helped myself, yet.....but due time. Yay for pie.



Not to deter you from consuming your goodies, but am I the only one who is suspicious of goodies without knowing their actual origins and the intentions of the sharer?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 30, 2010)

IC I want to learn how to cook! 
My friend has an amazing cheesecake recipe she wants to give me, but alas~ I can't bake for beans!


Now if Only I knew someone who could _teach_ me. :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a fridge full of food an nothing to eat! i hate when that happens!


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 2, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I have a fridge full of food an nothing to eat! i hate when that happens!



Lol I do, too. Do you find yourself constantly going back to the cupboards and/or fridge to see if there might be something....even though you just checked 5-10 minutes ago? As if something will appear in the cupboard/fridge magically...or perhaps you overlooked last time...lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 2, 2010)

Take some classes.



Your Plump Princess said:


> IC I want to learn how to cook!
> My friend has an amazing cheesecake recipe she wants to give me, but alas~ I can't bake for beans!
> 
> 
> Now if Only I knew someone who could _teach_ me. :doh:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 2, 2010)

This is a foodee confession from many moons ago.

When I was little my mum used to try and control my over-eating, so when I went to stay with my grandmother I would over-indulge to the max. Simply because I _could_, I spread Nutella on mature cheddar cheese for breakfast. 

It was delicious.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm going to try my hand at making a low-carb pumpkin cheesecake tomorrow. I finally come to the realization that real sugar and I don't get along. I'll be learning a whole new way to produce sweet treats without sugar.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 3, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Lol I do, too. Do you find yourself constantly going back to the cupboards and/or fridge to see if there might be something....even though you just checked 5-10 minutes ago? As if something will appear in the cupboard/fridge magically...or perhaps you overlooked last time...lol



lol i did that several times today, i even hunted around in the freezer


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 3, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> I'm going to try my hand at making a low-carb pumpkin cheesecake tomorrow. I finally come to the realization that real sugar and I don't get along. I'll be learning a whole new way to produce sweet treats without sugar.



You can substitute with Splenda..or if you're like me..I buy the wal-mart brand.

If the recipe calls for 1 cup of sugar..I would start with 3/4 cup of Splenda. For some reason it tastes sweeter to me than sugar does.

Good luck and report back please! lol


----------



## Emma (Oct 4, 2010)

I could murder a huge fry up! murder one. mmmmmmm


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm out of Tabasco.... *shaking empty 12oz bottle for the last drop* 


I swear.. I'm going to get the gallon jug.


----------



## Emma (Oct 6, 2010)

I may or may not have just ordered 3 slices of chocolate cake from the local take away. I hope they deliver it hahahaha.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 7, 2010)

I think I am making my niece a convert. She is autistic and likes her pizza ONE way only--Pepperoni. Last night I ordered a pizza with 1/2 ham and pineapple and the other 1/2 bacon, ham, pepperoni,and spicy sausage. When I opened it up she said "OMG that looks good" so I figured she'd go after the meat portion of the pizza cos it had pepperoni on it.. She wanted to try the pineapple and ham side. *SHOCK* and she LIKED IT.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 6, 2010)

I can't believe my Pizza Hut location no longer has lasagna. I really wanted lasagna tonight, but I don't have the energy to go out. :goodbye:


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 6, 2010)

IC i fell off the vegan wagon. I am feeling the lethargy of dairy. I think i'm going to go hardcore soon to feel better. But until i actually take the plunge again, i'm going to eat some mac n cheese and ooey gooey nachos


----------



## Paquito (Nov 7, 2010)

At the risk of opening myself up to further judgement, I had my 1st salad yesterday.


----------



## Weeze (Nov 7, 2010)

Paquito said:


> At the risk of opening myself up to further judgement, I had my 1st salad yesterday.



No joke, man. It took me a long time to have my first too. I was seriously 19. I'm just not a vegetable-y person.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 7, 2010)

Weeze said:


> No joke, man. It took me a long time to have my first too. I was seriously 19. I'm just not a vegetable-y person.



Best. Friends. For life.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 8, 2010)

I just created the most American food ever: Sloppy Joe lasagna made with velveeta... and Mc-D's leftover apple pies with coffee ice cream....


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 8, 2010)

I just made apple crisp for the first time in years. The boys kept horking apple slices out of the dish. My confession? i'm tempted to skip dinner and go for dessert  It's not done baking yet though...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 13, 2010)

I confess I have, speeding my way from IHOP, blueberry stuffed french toast, cinn-a-stack french toast, biscuits and gravy, a philly steak and cheese sandwich, and more sunny side up eggs, bacon, hash browns, and sausage links than you can shake a stick at. :wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I have, speeding my way from IHOP, blueberry stuffed french toast, cinn-a-stack french toast, biscuits and gravy, a philly steak and cheese sandwich, and more sunny side up eggs, bacon, hash browns, and sausage links than you can shake a stick at. :wubu:



Wow, I read about this on Facebook and now here! I'm really forming an appetite for breakfast. Perhaps I can talk hubby into making eggs, bacon, biscuits and gravy for supper! :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 13, 2010)

Punkin1024 said:


> Wow, I read about this on Facebook and now here! I'm really forming an appetite for breakfast. Perhaps I can talk hubby into making eggs, bacon, biscuits and gravy for supper! :eat2:



Yes, you'll notice I didn't quite detail ALL I had on Facebook. LOL


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 13, 2010)

IC I roasted a turkey all day, made sausage pecan cranberry stuffing, mashed potatoes and gravy and made chocolate chunk and walnut cookies and they all came out AMAZING.

The house smells wonderful. I smell wonderful cos the house smells wonderful and I'm relaxing with my second double Captain Morgan and Coke and listening to Deborah Cox and blissing out.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 14, 2010)

Weird cravings night.. I wanted to sample some cake batter, but I didn't have any boxes of cake mix, but I did have a brownie mix... Hmm..  :blush:


----------



## CrankySpice (Nov 14, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> IC I roasted a turkey all day, made sausage pecan cranberry stuffing, mashed potatoes and gravy and made chocolate chunk and walnut cookies and they all came out AMAZING.
> 
> The house smells wonderful. I smell wonderful cos the house smells wonderful and I'm relaxing with my second double Captain Morgan and Coke and listening to Deborah Cox and blissing out.



Oh, dear God. That sounds like a fantastic meal. Count me in!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2010)

Someone has gone thru the trouble of rating over 100 different commercial preparations for Mac and Cheese  Blue Box is not #1. Who Knew?

http://www.goodguide.com/categories/256023-macaroni-and-cheese


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 15, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Someone has gone thru the trouble of rating over 100 different commercial preparations for Mac and Cheese  Blue Box is not #1. Who Knew?
> 
> http://www.goodguide.com/categories/256023-macaroni-and-cheese


Annie's White Cheddar Mac n Cheese has been my favorite for years, and FTR, their white cheddar popcorn is the best I've ever had too.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 15, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Someone has gone thru the trouble of rating over 100 different commercial preparations for Mac and Cheese  Blue Box is not #1. Who Knew?
> 
> http://www.goodguide.com/categories/256023-macaroni-and-cheese



Did you realize those weren't ranked by taste at all? Health, Environment, and Society - i.e., if it contains "no ingredients that raise a health concern," is good for the environment, and "scores well on workforce diversity." Nothing about flavor or taste at all.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah...one of it's lowest ranked ones is the Stouffer's frozen mac and cheese. I much prefer homemade, but that frozen version is delicious...creamy, thick, cheesy, gooey, and gets that lovely brown crust around the edges. Disagree, sir list!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2010)

Ooops. Major Fail.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 15, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Ooops. Major Fail.



Nah, not a major fail.  I'm sure there are lots of environmentally/socially conscious foodies around here who will appreciate that list!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 16, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Nah, not a major fail.  I'm sure there are lots of environmentally/socially conscious foodies around here who will appreciate that list!



No, no there aren't. Absolutely not. Fat people are neither environmentally, nor socially, conscious.


----------



## cactopus (Nov 16, 2010)

supersoup said:


> Yeah...one of it's lowest ranked ones is the Stouffer's frozen mac and cheese. I much prefer homemade, but that frozen version is delicious...creamy, thick, cheesy, gooey, and gets that lovely brown crust around the edges. Disagree, sir list!!



Indeed... sprinkle it liberally with hot Hungarian paprika... sit in front of the large screen TV and nosh. 

Good with Hormel meat loaf with tomato sauce... (microwave in a bubble cryo-pac style). If you want greens add peas.

Oh and beer... lots of beer to wash down with... or merlot.

Andrew


----------



## Cors (Nov 16, 2010)

I think Scandinavian food is dulling my appetite. Or perhaps it is the routine (typical breakfast is oatmeal with cream, brown sugar and cinnamon or fruit; lunch is buttered rye bread open sandwiches smothered with oily fish or liverpaste and bacon; dinner is meat with potatoes, brown sauce and veggies, usually pickled). 

I rarely get intense hunger pangs or cravings these days (would kill for poutine right now though). I can't quite stomach the ultra-spicy food I grew up with and the smell of sweet syrupy chocolate makes me ill and I am a chocoholic!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 16, 2010)

McDonald's didn't give me my hashbrown


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 16, 2010)

cactopus said:


> Indeed... sprinkle it liberally with hot Hungarian paprika... sit in front of the large screen TV and nosh.
> 
> Good with Hormel meat loaf with tomato sauce... (microwave in a bubble cryo-pac style). If you want greens add peas.
> 
> ...



You eat so much of that stuff.  LOL.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 16, 2010)

I just had a cherry ice cream Klondike bar. The clouds parted and I caught (and tasted) a glimpse of heaven. :bounce:


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 16, 2010)

I am thinking about trying my hand at a vegan quiche this weekend. I had real quiche as a kid and loved it but i didn't know at the time that it was made with eggs (i don't do eggs). So i have been desiring that yumminess again. I don't eat eggs for religious reasons or i probably would have had quiche from time to time since trying it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 16, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I don't eat eggs for religious reasons


 
I never knew there was a religion that forbade eggs.

Interesting.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 16, 2010)

It's a karmic thing. We're not supposed to eat eggs or meat as to incur the least karma for ingestion of food. I haven't heard of no eggs elsewhere either. It is so hard growing up and watching all your friends eat birthday cake while you say "i cant". I think that's why i make cake regularly now


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 16, 2010)

*WANT*


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 17, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> It's a karmic thing. We're not supposed to eat eggs or meat as to incur the least karma for ingestion of food. I haven't heard of no eggs elsewhere either. It is so hard growing up and watching all your friends eat birthday cake while you say "i cant". I think that's why i make cake regularly now


 

Ahhh. Interesting. So like Buddhism and the like.
Neat!

(but man, I love eggs! haha) :happy:


----------



## Mishty (Nov 17, 2010)

The Mama is making pinto beans and pork, she's baking a roast, cornbread and has green tomatoes frying beside the creamed potatoes. Man. Why can't she cook fast stuff sometimes lol Waiting four hours and smelling this food is killing me, plus she won't let me near the kitchen 'cause I grab.

Damn, and she's testing a new pepper sauce today, not unlike the Verdes sauce. 

Hunger.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 17, 2010)

Confession: I really don't like the traditional Thanksgiving meal all that much. 

I like the individual dishes just fine, as long as they're made the way I prefer them, but if it were up to me, I wouldn't put them all together in one meal. 

When it's just my husband and I, we fix something different, or we just go out. 

Tracy


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 18, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> *WANT*



It has yummy!


ETA..if you're willing to pay..I wouldn't mind shipping you some!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 18, 2010)

Tracyarts said:


> Confession: I really don't like the traditional Thanksgiving meal all that much.
> 
> I like the individual dishes just fine, as long as they're made the way I prefer them, but if it were up to me, I wouldn't put them all together in one meal.
> 
> ...



I grew up eating mostly traditional Thanksgiving food (only with vegetarian ingredients.. so instead of turkey we did a tofu turkey) I really am not too fond of a traditional meal either. Instead, I am making a big pan of lasagna and a bunch of appetizers. Max has been talking about getting cheese ball for 6 months!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 22, 2010)

IC i might be a little too happy that Cuties are back in season. They're like candy! So yummy and sweet. I can get Alex to eat an entire cutie too!


----------



## Paquito (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm not much of a Thanksgiving person.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 23, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> IC i might be a little too happy that Cuties are back in season. They're like candy! So yummy and sweet. I can get Alex to eat an entire cutie too!



What's a cutie?


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 23, 2010)

A cutie is a really sweet, easy to peel clementine orange. My family goes through a bag of them every few days if i leave them accessible to the boys


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 23, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> A cutie is a really sweet easy to peel clementine oranges. My family goes through a bag of them every few days if i leave them accessible to the boys



Ohhhhhh. I just picked up some clementines tonight. Totally with ya!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 23, 2010)

Clementines are out??? WOOHOOO!!!! I go through three boxes a week when they're in season!


----------



## Mishty (Nov 23, 2010)

I just added some cuties to my shopping list. 

I love them, but can't seem to just peel and eat _one_, most times I eat at least four, if not more. So easy to get to the sweet nectar inside.... :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 23, 2010)

We eat more than one in a sitting too. I think that's why i have to buy them so often


----------



## Cors (Nov 23, 2010)

Clementines are awesome! I didn't know they are seasonal since I have always been able to get them all year round in the UK! 

I'm so happy that Christmas goodies are out!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Nov 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Clementines are out??? WOOHOOO!!!! I go through three boxes a week when they're in season!



Not sure if you have Acme's up where you are Lainey, but I was just there tonight and they are $3.99 a box right now.... thats a steal. Usually $8.99!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 24, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Not sure if you have Acme's up where you are Lainey, but I was just there tonight and they are $3.99 a box right now.... thats a steal. Usually $8.99!!


The closest one I know of is in my hometown, LOL so I'm gonna take a chance and try the ShopRites, Pricechoppers and the one little Keyfood here in town. 

I eat at least three at time. Love those juicy little suckers. 

My great grandmother's name was Clementina and I always said if I had a little girl I would name her Clementine.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 27, 2010)

I've never really enjoyed yams / sweet potatoes. Even shoestringed and deep fried, it just doesn't do anything for me. Even with pecans and marshmellows.. Meh. I'm a Thanksgiving scrooge. :blush:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 28, 2010)

My name is Fuzzy, and.. I don't really like Nutella.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 28, 2010)

Cherry Luden's. I've almost ate a whole bag today.... I can't stop.
3O in a bag = 5 left.

I'm gonna need to start hustling to support my addiction to fruity pectic cough drops.



Fuzzy. you don't like nutella? really? odd. have ya tried cooking with it?
or baking....


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 28, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> I've never really enjoyed yams / sweet potatoes. Even shoestringed and deep fried, it just doesn't do anything for me. Even with pecans and marshmellows.. Meh. I'm a Thanksgiving scrooge. :blush:


Went to a local little diner today and ate the most awesome sweet potato fries. Thought of you!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 28, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Went to a local little diner today and ate the most awesome sweet potato fries. Thought of you!



LOL.. I hope they were good thoughts...


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd give my right arm for some Fannie May mints, and my left arm for some Godiva Gems. (then again if I did that how would I open them to be able to eat them?)


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 5, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I'd give my right arm for some Fannie May mints, and my left arm for some Godiva Gems. (then again if I did that how would I open them to be able to eat them?)


My favorites are their Trinidads. Oh dear lord. LOL


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 5, 2010)

What about See's chocolate?


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> My favorites are their Trinidads. Oh dear lord. LOL


 


FatAndProud said:


> What about See's chocolate?


 
Ummm, I'd give an ass cheek (or half of my shelf booty) for caramels.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 5, 2010)

And then there's Esther Price chocolates......I've eaten so many pounds of these I owe my left leg to them.

http://www.estherprice.com/


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 5, 2010)

I have a jar of 'good and evil' pickled garlic. What do I do with it? What can be eaten with it?


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 5, 2010)

supersoup said:


> Yeah...one of it's lowest ranked ones is the Stouffer's frozen mac and cheese. I much prefer homemade, but that frozen version is delicious...creamy, thick, cheesy, gooey, and gets that lovely brown crust around the edges. Disagree, sir list!!



It's fantastic with a little added zing. I like to toss in feta crumbles and cayenne pepper.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm going to make a more substantial version of Taco Bell's chicken quesadillas for dinner tonight (including the delicious orange sauce). I will be adding red, yellow, and orange sweet peppers, chopped onion, and some green chiles. I'm hoping it turns out decent lol


----------



## Mishty (Dec 7, 2010)

IC. I woke up wanting one the things I hated the most as a kid. I begged Mama to make winter vegetable soup, which we mostly only eat late into winter when we've used all the frozen stuff, but tonight I just _wanted_ it. 
It's jars of canned tomatoes, canned and pickled okra and cabbage,even canned snap peas,a giant jar of flat green beans, and some kinda corn tomato soup mix she makes. She used half ground beef and half ground turkey and fresh red potatoes and carrots. The pot she's using is so full and bubbly, and the smell is so goooood. Garlic, and basil, and I think I smell a lot of onion and maybe she's makin' crackling bread cause the cornbread is smelling extra bacony. 

I love cold weather, I might even go take some soup to a few sick friends, since we'll have gallons of the stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2010)

Mishty said:


> IC. I woke up wanting one the things I hated the most as a kid. I begged Mama to make winter vegetable soup, which we mostly only eat late into winter when we've used all the frozen stuff, but tonight I just _wanted_ it.
> It's jars of canned tomatoes, canned and pickled okra and cabbage,even canned snap peas,a giant jar of flat green beans, and some kinda corn tomato soup mix she makes. She used half ground beef and half ground turkey and fresh red potatoes and carrots. The pot she's using is so full and bubbly, and the smell is so goooood. Garlic, and basil, and I think I smell a lot of onion and maybe she's makin' crackling bread cause the cornbread is smelling extra bacony.
> 
> I love cold weather, I might even go take some soup to a few sick friends, since we'll have gallons of the stuff.



Help! Help! I can't give Soup Rep!


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Help! Help! I can't give Soup Rep!



I got her for you fuzzy 



IC that the heat is making me sooo not want to do anything that I am not even in the mood to cook or chop salad so tonight I ate a whole capsicum, some fresh green beans and some saussages instead of bothering with the whole making a salad thing I suppose at least I got my meat and veg in lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 8, 2010)

IC i want to make corn chowder for dinner in the crock pot. Only i have no creamed corn or a car to go get some.. I guess I'll have to make the tacos i had planned on.. 
I'm craving soup!


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 10, 2010)

I am having pizza with bacon, spicy sausage, extra cheese and pineapple...with some root beer to wash it all down, for dinner. Hurry up pizza delivery man!.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 10, 2010)

I went out to dinner with a friend tonight (a Mongolian buffet). 

I had my first taste of sushi....and I also ate squid (among other things I've never seen/heard before). It was amazing.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 10, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I went out to dinner with a friend tonight (a Mongolian buffet).
> 
> I had my first taste of sushi....and I also ate squid (among other things I've never seen/heard before). It was amazing.


Sushi IS amazing.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 10, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I went out to dinner with a friend tonight (a Mongolian buffet).
> 
> I had my first taste of sushi....and I also ate squid (among other things I've never seen/heard before). It was amazing.



I rember being really afraid of sushi until mid 20's now it is one thing I miss most unless I make it myself on occassion as we dont have any sushi places down here


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 12, 2010)

Found these today..they are super yummers!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 12, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> Found these today..they are super yummers!


MUST HAVE NOW


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 12, 2010)

I normally don't like marshmallows..but these are so good.

I bought them because I am making packets for some of my staff...and I tried them. Rob is going back to the store to buy 10 more bags..LOL


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Dec 13, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> I normally don't like marshmallows..but these are so good.
> 
> I bought them because I am making packets for some of my staff...and I tried them. Rob is going back to the store to buy 10 more bags..LOL



See- what bothers me about marshmallow (and frosting, and so on), is just sweet, no flavor of anything. Adding gingerbread, total win.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 13, 2010)

Awwwww they're not in any stores by me!!!! I WANT THEM!!!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 14, 2010)

Those little marshmellow ginger men were ON SALE at my Walmart and we got two bags. Plus a bag of french vanilla snowmen. I tried the gingerbread men and they were tasty enough, but since that is not usually my flavor choice for anything, I didn't expect them to be my favorite. I can't wait to hear what hubby says because he loves gingerbread cookies.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 14, 2010)

They were on sale at my walmart too. Got them for a buck a bag! I didn't see snowmen...but I don't like vanilla either!


D_A_Bunny said:


> Those little marshmellow ginger men were ON SALE at my Walmart and we got two bags. Plus a bag of french vanilla snowmen. I tried the gingerbread men and they were tasty enough, but since that is not usually my flavor choice for anything, I didn't expect them to be my favorite. I can't wait to hear what hubby says because he loves gingerbread cookies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 20, 2010)

Duncan Hines -- Amazing Glazes


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 21, 2010)

I am often the first person in the house to eat cookies when they're here. But after spending all day yesterday baking and preparing dough for baking at a later time, i am in no mood to eat cookies. I'd rather have something cheesy. I'm such a weirdo.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 21, 2010)

I've just had my third serving of tiramusi and am lasciviously eyeing the fourth.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 22, 2010)

um when it comes to certain cookies.i can eat the entire bag in one sitting.>.>


----------



## Mishty (Dec 27, 2010)

I confess I just made 5 young men all over 6 foot, cook for themselves in a tiny little cabin in the mountains.

So I got a frantic call from my little cousin Ricky saying he's starving, another call from an Aunt(his Mama) saying her son had got stuck home with his friends 'cause of the snow/ice. Not stuck in their home, but in a cabin by the water 5 college athletes and no food._ Apparently_. 
The cabin is a really modern affair, that is rented out year round for honeymoons and etc, so I knew they were okay heat wise, but when I got there in the 4x4 to rescue them I go in and look at the "bare" cabinets and freezer. There was every kind of Helper ever made. Chicken Helper, Hamburger Helper and Tuna Helper. The freezer was full of meat. I asked why they didn't cook something up and they said everything was frozen, they offered to get me a steak from the Sizzler, but nope, I told them to get their sweet asses in the kitchen this "poor son/nephew/cousin" stuff ended here.

With a little help from me, and a little hunger from them:
Ricky made some of the best Hamburger Helper lasagna I've ever eaten, we added some dried tomatoes and onions, he baked a loaf of pre garliced bread, and I was on to my next boy. Derek made Hamburger Helper Fried Rice, extra scrambled eggs and onions, he even put his own mini egg rolls in the Fry Daddy. ( he jumped when the oil popped  )Tyler and Jared made Cheesy Chicken Enchilada helper, I found Rotel and refried beans and managed to make some kinda funky side dish to add to the skillet. All boys were happy, except for Johnny, who couldn't wrap his mind around cooking, when everyone was almost done, and would surely share and I told him "don't cook, don't eat" lol I didn't mean it, but he said he give it a whirl. I helped him brown his meat(gasp, while it was still frozen, I just used a little water, they were impressed) while he decided which box he wanted to try, Cheesy Hashbrowns he chose and it was a great adventure! I had used all the milk they had for cereal to make the other boxes, so *gasp* I had to use powdered milk, which disgusted them, but once the sauce thickened and we sat the table with all the food, I swear they all beamed like they had cooked gourmet meals. I found a pack of mini corn on the cob I boiled, and a giant can of green beans I boiled up with a little spoonful of bacon drippings I found from roasting a deer sirloin this Fall. 

I just don't understand how everything got ate, it's all gone, even a gallon of sweet tea and two gallons of kool-aid! Now I'm gonna surprise them with hot chocolate and fresh fried donuts! 

I love my little footballers, even if they have grown up into giant big men, with no direction in the kitchen. I just saw their facebook updates, and they're bragging like mad over their meal, in the icy cold cabin in the middle of Alabama. Y'think they had killed a cow with their bare hands. :happy:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2010)

LOL Mish that is one awesome tale! You really are a super woman!

And damn, all that food sounds so good. Fancy coming to cook in my cabin?


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 28, 2010)

I usually am not a big fan of Taco Bell but I want the Touchdown crunch $5 box of food for dinner. I want it...BADDDDDDDD. Damn you Taco Hell commercials!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Dec 28, 2010)

Lovelyone said:


> I usually am not a big fan of Taco Bell but I want the Touchdown crunch $5 box of food for dinner. I want it...BADDDDDDDD. Damn you Taco Hell commercials!



LOL, damn, I can't rep you for that 'Taco Hell'.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> LOL, damn, I can't rep you for that 'Taco Hell'.



Loverlyone has been Repped!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2010)

Serious major cravings for homemade tamales... but its only worth while if I make several dozen of the critters.. I might settle for store bought..


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 29, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Serious major cravings for homemade tamales... but its only worth while if I make several dozen of the critters.. I might settle for store bought..



You know..they can be shipped..to Garland Texas..c/o Mistical Misty right? lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 29, 2010)

I need sushi badly. If I don't find a place that makes the good stuff I'm gonna lose it. LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> You know..they can be shipped..to Garland Texas..c/o Mistical Misty right? lol



Oh, if I could be in Garland right now.. When I lived in Oak Cliff there were so many tamale vendors.. so little time..


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 29, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh, if I could be in Garland right now.. When I lived in Oak Cliff there were so many tamale vendors.. so little time..



I gorged on Tamales the week before Christmas. The majority of my kiddos are hispanic..and their moms made tamales out the wazoo. I swear I went through about 5 dozen..lol


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 30, 2010)

I am craving chocolate cake...I think I'm going to go to the supermarket and see if I can find me a yule log...:eat2:


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 31, 2010)

SO..yes I am a foodee baker. For a NYE party here tomorrow night I decided to make cookies. I am on the search for the BEST bakery style chocolate chip cookie. I have about 30 different recipes to try...and have been trying them, but tonight I tried one that I found on the internet today and it was THE best choc chip cookie I have made in YEARS. I made 5 dozen (2 dozen choc chip--2 dozen choc chip, M&M, and walnut--and 1 dozen choc/butterscotch walnut) I laso made a double batch of 7-layer bar cookies but I cant have any until tomorrow night...grrrr


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 3, 2011)

I tried Taco Bell's Verde sauce today.....oh. my. gosh. IT'S AMAZING.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 5, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I tried Taco Bell's Verde sauce today.....oh. my. gosh. IT'S AMAZING.



I like their roasted (or smoked?) tomato salsa even more. I think that's what it is. In a reddish brown packet. It's the other new one, along with the green (Verde) sauce.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 10, 2011)

Making pasta sauce tonight. I guess because I've been around it for a few hours, but it's not as aromatic as usual. I roasted enough garlic, added oregano... it should be smelling a lot more robust.

It'll be fucking delicious anyways.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 10, 2011)

FatAndProud said:


> I tried Taco Bell's Verde sauce today.....oh. my. gosh. IT'S AMAZING.



The kids that work at Taco Bell give me about 30 packs when I go, 'cause they know, if they skimp I'll keep asking.

Verde addict.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 10, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh, if I could be in Garland right now.. When I lived in Oak Cliff there were so many tamale vendors.. so little time..


 

HA! 

Did quite a few years in Garland, and a little time in Oak Cliff - 

Ever eat at Tejano's? The place with the huge neon green margaritas? Bishop Grill? The original Ojeadas? 

OMG - Having a Tex Mex attack.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 10, 2011)

ummm I ate these.:wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 11, 2011)

EvilPrincess said:


> HA!
> 
> Did quite a few years in Garland, and a little time in Oak Cliff -
> 
> ...



Bonus rep given for being a Tejano's Fan


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 11, 2011)

IC I was in desperate need of some cherry pepsi. I'm all out. I'm tired and need caffeine. So i got a Max out and poured one of those individual packets of sugar free koolaid substance into my can of soda. Not bad. Sweet overload but pretty good! I still want cherry pepsi though 
I just want that caffeine to kick in.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 11, 2011)

I confess I just got so overly excited and then so sad so fast:
I'm snowed in and so very, very bored, I decided to make Chunky Chocolate-Jam Bars for the step by step photo recipe thread and had all my ingredients out on the table ready for my first picture...and no camera. It's not here. Even though I went ahead and made them as planned, and the smell is so terrific I can't be *to* upset. I'm kinda bummed out. :huh:

I worked really hard on shredding coconut, toasting freshly cracked pecans, chopped a massive amount of chocolate, had to use to two knives to get my "coarse crumby texture" of my flour and butter.... 

Would've made the best photos ever.....

I guess I can take a photo of the finished product with my web cam. :happy:


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 12, 2011)

I've been craving donuts all week. The grocery stores by me don't sell the good kind with cream/jelly filling, just the boxed ones that come in powder/sugar/chocolate, donut holes, or the crappy diet donuts. No good ones with filling. It's like there was a secret ban on good donuts passed, or something.

I did finally find some frozen eclairs that helped with the craving, but I still really want a good donut.

It also doesn't help that Minnesota doesn't have Krispy Kreme or Dunkin' Donuts anymore.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 12, 2011)

mmmm donut. I probably haven't had donuts in over a year...


----------



## graphicsgal (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, sadly this town is donut-less as well. What I really miss? Bear claws.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 12, 2011)

We're not donutless but never venture out of the house on weekends before noon  I love apple fritters since they're so crunchy. I also LOVE cream filled maple bars.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 12, 2011)

Man, I haven't had an apple fritter in sooo long. Here in the Scranton area they make them as big as your head. Damn...I have to take a lil road trip.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2011)

Krispy Kreme makes these totally yummy cinnamon buns  So good, I think this is the twelveth time I've mentioned it.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 13, 2011)

We've been snowed in, so I'm doing crazy things like baking cookies made with cayenne pepper and diet chocolate milk powder. 

(Sadly, they didn't taste like Mexican mole. Actually, they didn't even taste like cookies.)


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 13, 2011)

Cynthia said:


> We've been snowed in, so I'm doing crazy things like baking cookies made with cayenne pepper and diet chocolate milk powder.
> 
> (Sadly, they didn't taste like Mexican mole. Actually, they didn't even taste like cookies.)



I totally lol'd at this omg


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 16, 2011)

I was in the mood for a Caesar salad. It was delicious. Romaine, grape tomatoes, grated parm cheese bits, some fantastic garlic croutons, and some creamy dressing. It was fabu. I wish I had some chocolate cake too.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 17, 2011)

Cooking bacon for the first time ever. I love the crackling sound.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 17, 2011)

Cornflake chicken is in the oven. I let it marinate overnight. I also have some Spanish rice bubbling on the stove. The frying onions is making my mouth water really bad. LOL


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 18, 2011)

I confess that my sister bought some cheap crap chocolate eggs because they were super cheap. I ate one and it was disgusting. But my sister refused to give up on her crappy candy and decided it needed to be an "ingredient" in something else. So she melted it and added flaked coconut and craisins. Ugghh, no good. So the next time she omitted the craisins, left in the coconut and added some crushed pretzels. Now I am addicted to this stuff.
The other night she upped her game when she added some french vanilla snowman shaped marshmellows to the mix. Damn, it was like awesome fudge. So tonite, with the last bit of chocolate, I made my own concoction. The cheap chocolate, some french vanilla marshmellows, some honey crunch peanut butter and crushed pretzels. Damn, it is good.
So I guess I won't be snubbing her cheap crap purchases in the future until I see what she can come up with.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 19, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> snipped*fudge. So tonite, with the last bit of chocolate, I made my own concoction. The cheap chocolate, some french vanilla marshmellows, some honey crunch peanut butter and crushed pretzels. Damn, it is good.
> So I guess I won't be snubbing her cheap crap purchases in the future until I see what she can come up with.



We make this same thing with White chocolate. A friend gave me the recipe and she named it "white trash". The only difference is she adds in some M&M's and a dab of nutella. It is very good.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 19, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> We make this same thing with White chocolate. A friend gave me the recipe and she named it "white trash". The only difference is she adds in some M&M's and a dab of nutella. It is very good.



Ooh, a new concoction to try. I knew a guy that used to buy a bag of potato chips and a bag of M&M's. He would open them up, pour the bag of M&M's into the bag of chips, the shake it and whack it against the wall. It was messy, but good.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 19, 2011)

I saved up points to get a freebie pizza. I ordered it for lunch today. Pepperoni, sausage, onion, green pepper, canadian bacon, pineapple, and 3 cheese blend. OMGOODNESS IT ROCKED!!!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 19, 2011)

IC I've been eating like a queen lately. Mum's just gone down in her days at work and is subsequently home to bake me cakes and make delicious meals. :wubu: I _must _learn to cook a few more things myself though...

I also ate 400g of jelly beans yesterday.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a monstrous headache and don't want to cook. So I'm getting hubby to pick up dinner on the way home.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 19, 2011)

I got a turbo oven after christmas and tonight I will be trying it out on a freerange roast chicken there was only 20c difference and about 100grams difference between it and the non free range sadly the organic one was way out of my league price wise being $20 as opposed to $8.50
also be doing oodles of veggies

pumpkin, sweet potato, onions, potato, choko's and carrotts yummmy with gravy of course oh and thinking of steaming some fresh green beans to go with it all


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 20, 2011)

Two things:

Has anyone tried the new BK Stuffed Steakhouse burger? 


and


I should NEVER shop on Amazon.com when very hungry.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 21, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Two things:
> 
> Has anyone tried the new BK Stuffed Steakhouse burger?
> 
> ...



re: burger - nope, but I almost did! I'm curious about it too.

re: amazon - details please


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> re: burger - nope, but I almost did! I'm curious about it too.
> 
> re: amazon - details please


I bought chocolate covered marzipan, Emerald seasalt and pepper cashews, Emerald southwest party mix, Spicy sesame sticks, Joya jelly rings, and sesame honey candy. Good lord.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 21, 2011)

I want some taco salad. hungry for it. want to make it. will settle for some nachos instead.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 21, 2011)

IC that yesterday was a bit stressful and whilst driving home spotted a little storefront with a huge sign that said CUBAN FOOD. I told hubby to make the next right and head back and go in for a menu. 

Next thing I know hubby is walking out with a little plate of steaming hot meat and a fork. He said the guy needed a minute to get the menu and told him, "here, bring your wife some food, don't make her wait." So I fell in love with the food and the dude at the same moment. 

At that point I didn't even need a menu, I said, I want more of whatever that is. So, a few minutes later, hubby came out with two hot containers and a long loaf of freshly baked bread. We drove home and ate the MOST delicious black beans and rice, pork, chicken and plantains. The bread was great too. 

Lucky me, I got to eat the leftovers today and now all I can think about is going back to that place and trying every single thing on the menu.

And hubby asked how long they have been at that location and he said two years. I can't believe that I have been deprived of their food awesomeness for the past two years. I must make up for the loss.

I do believe I will be eating some food from there tomorrow nite. Yeah me!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 21, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> IC that yesterday was a bit stressful and whilst driving home spotted a little storefront with a huge sign that said CUBAN FOOD. I told hubby to make the next right and head back and go in for a menu.
> 
> Next thing I know hubby is walking out with a little plate of steaming hot meat and a fork. He said the guy needed a minute to get the menu and told him, "here, bring your wife some food, don't make her wait." So I fell in love with the food and the dude at the same moment.
> 
> ...


Cuban food is one of my all time favorites. 
Set me up with a Cuban sandwich, rice and beans, plantanos, papas rellenos, croquettas, flan and cafe con leche and I'm your girl.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 21, 2011)

bought some shirataki noodles and almond milk today.

Yay low carb..I just hope they taste good


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 21, 2011)

Strawberry and lime cider... whose needs plain old water?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 22, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Has anyone tried the new BK Stuffed Steakhouse burger?



Okay, answering my own question. 

Having worked in the food service distribution industry for years, I didn't expect this burger to look exactly as depicted in the commercials and ads but the only resemblance the actual burger had to them was a burger, a bun, some tomato and some lettuce and that's where similarities ended.

For me to eat a burger without cheese is a struggle. I love cheese and it's probably my favorite food substance but because cheese is advertised as IN the burger (I've done this myself while grilling...many a happy stuffed burger has been happily consumed in this house) I decided to throw caution to the wind and take a chance. In retrospect I should have ordered it with cheese anyway because whatever was in the charbroiled hockeypuck was either some new invisible cheese substance or it was cleverly disguised by the 'char'. The jalapeno (bits, not slices as depicted) was evident and tasty. Not too hot..just a little zing, more so than say the zesty sauce accompanying my onion rings. Which were cold. *sigh*

All in all, it wasn't horrible if say you were living in a third world country and a missionary handed it to you with a New Testament and a tube of toothpaste, otherwise, stick to the Whopper Jr. (with cheese) or make your own.

YMMV depending on location.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 22, 2011)

OMG I was thinking of you - I tried it today, too. I said to myself as I pulled into the drive through that I was taking one for the team. lol

The burger was dried out. Yuk. Should have asked for it "off the broiler" (they make it fresh). And it was too spicy for me. I picked out the jalapenos. I guess it was ok, but have to agree, no sign (or taste) of cheese.

To top it off I got a side of mac and cheese. $1.69 for 2 lukewarm spoonfuls. Gross.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 23, 2011)

I haven't had one since I was in my 20's but for some reason I am seriously craving a Ding Dong cupcake from Hostess. I HAVE had the chocolate cupcakes from Little Debbie and they are fabu.


----------



## one2one (Jan 23, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I haven't had one since I was in my 20's but for some reason I am seriously craving a Ding Dong cupcake from Hostess. I HAVE had the chocolate cupcakes from Little Debbie and they are fabu.



Cravings are nature's way of taking care of you and letting you know that your body needs more of something.


You should go get some. :blush:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 25, 2011)

Made yam fries last night for the first time with a homemade dipping sauce made of Sweet Baby Ray's bbq sauce and french onion dip. Was perfection.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 25, 2011)

I miss Jersey food. So I made a fried taylor ham, egg and cheese sandwich on a hard roll and did a damn good job if I do say so myself.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 25, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I miss Jersey food. So I made a fried taylor ham, egg and cheese sandwich on a hard roll and did a damn good job if I do say so myself.



Where did you get the Taylor ham and the hardroll?:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 25, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Where did you get the Taylor ham and the hardroll?:eat2:


I live in PA so there are enough of us NJ expats here that a lot of supermarkets sell it. Plus, if I want disco fries I can just drive over the bridge into NJ..I'm not far.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 25, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I live in PA so there are enough of us NJ expats here that a lot of supermarkets sell it. Plus, if I want disco fries I can just drive over the bridge into NJ..I'm not far.



You are a lucky lady. I live in SW Florida, so it is just not available. Enjoy!


----------



## Mishty (Jan 25, 2011)

My garlic and ginger chicken stir fry with red,green, and yellow peppers, sweet onion, edamame and some dried red chili's, over saffron/chicken rice! 

I confess I went way overboard on the red chili's, it was so spicy I added a little fruit nectar to sweeten and thin it out, but not before taking a massive serving out for myself, I love the burn..... 

I also confess, I'm addicted to making stock, I'm making gumbo tomorrow, and plan on making a giant batch of shrimp stock to make stuffed craps in a few weeks. I'm making beef broth now with a lot bones I've been saving up, and a giant bulb of elephant garlic, and I must admit the smell is sinful, I want so badly to add in more carrots and onions, but I don't like the texture the broth makes them, I haven't found a way to eat them and enjoy yet, I feel like I'm wasting.... but other than beefy baby food, I have no options. Veggie pate....


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 25, 2011)

I could seriously use a hot fudge sundae.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been having a strange craving for peanut butter lately. Don't know why, but I just had to get some tonight when I was at the gas station.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 25, 2011)

Mishty said:


> My garlic and ginger chicken stir fry with red,green, and yellow peppers, sweet onion, edamame and some dried red chili's, over saffron/chicken rice!
> 
> I confess I went way overboard on the red chili's, it was so spicy I added a little fruit nectar to sweeten and thin it out, but not before taking a massive serving out for myself, I love the burn.....
> 
> I also confess, I'm addicted to making stock, I'm making gumbo tomorrow, and plan on making a giant batch of shrimp stock to make stuffed craps in a few weeks. I'm making beef broth now with a lot bones I've been saving up, and a giant bulb of elephant garlic, and I must admit the smell is sinful, I want so badly to add in more carrots and onions, but I don't like the texture the broth makes them, I haven't found a way to eat them and enjoy yet, I feel like I'm wasting.... but other than beefy baby food, I have no options. Veggie pate....



It is wasteful, but Ina Garten suggest getting rid of everything after making stock. She said that everything gives up it's flavors, juices, etc and they just aren't good eats anymore. 

Since they aren't really that expensive of ingredients...maybe you could just go ahead and toss them out?

I envy you..seriously. I just don't have enough room right now to make or store stock *sigh*


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 25, 2011)

Eating Nutella out of the jar at 1.50am. Again.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 25, 2011)

We just got Togos sandwiches. I always get the cheese one. They now do toasting and OMG it was sooooo good. I sort of wish i got two because i'm so not satisfied tastebuddily because my tongue is screaming out for more, more more!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm making banana bread. Again.

I loved the one I made so much last week that I had to make another. :blush:


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 26, 2011)

I have the worst craving for some baklava or Rugelach. But I can not find it in my town. waaaaaaaaaa


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 26, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> It is wasteful, but Ina Garten suggest getting rid of everything after making stock. She said that everything gives up it's flavors, juices, etc and they just aren't good eats anymore.
> 
> Since they aren't really that expensive of ingredients...maybe you could just go ahead and toss them out?
> 
> I envy you..seriously. I just don't have enough room right now to make or store stock *sigh*



When I made Julia Child's chicken stock, I saved the chicken parts, cut them up, and added egg noodles.

Perfect homemade chicken noodle soup.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 26, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> When I made Julia Child's chicken stock, I saved the chicken parts, cut them up, and added egg noodles.
> 
> Perfect homemade chicken noodle soup.



I think it depends on how long you cook the stock. If you cook chicken stock for 6 hours, that bird is going to be fairly tasteless and maybe tough.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 26, 2011)

EMH1701 said:


> When I made Julia Child's chicken stock, I saved the chicken parts, cut them up, and added egg noodles.
> 
> Perfect homemade chicken noodle soup.



That's a fantastic idea. You can use it for dinner that very night while the stock can be stored for a while. The veggies can be chopped up and added in also.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 26, 2011)

IC i love having food in the house but loathe grocery shopping. I just got home from it. We really should have shopped on Sunday. i had to scrounge for food this afternoon.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 27, 2011)

Shirataki noodles were no bueno. It may have been just the shape *angel hair*...I may try the thicker noodles next time.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 27, 2011)

I tried those noodles too. I just don't like them.. Their texture is weird for me..


----------



## crayola box (Jan 27, 2011)

They definitely take some getting used to, and cutting with scissors to shorten. I like them best with a thick creamy sauce (I do mock alfredo) or in a soup (think ramen). But shirataki and meatballs? No thank you!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2011)

I dreamed I ate a custard pie the other day and since then, I've been so hungry for some creamy, vanilla custard!


----------



## Alicia33 (Feb 2, 2011)

I confess that I currently have beef liver soaking in the fridge. I am going to try to make liver mush. It might be good and it might be really bad  So I guess we'll see.....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 2, 2011)

Alicia33 said:


> I confess that I currently have beef liver soaking in the fridge. I am going to try to make liver mush. It might be good and it might be really bad  So I guess we'll see.....



Liver mush? I would roll that liver in cornmeal and fry it up with some onions..and smother it with ketchup! lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi, my name is Megan, I'm 32 and i just bought my very first coffee maker. I don't even know how to use it yet!


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 4, 2011)

I finally tried calamari. It's not that bad. lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 4, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> Hi, my name is Megan, I'm 32 and i just bought my very first coffee maker. I don't even know how to use it yet!


 

I got my first ever coffee maker (that I use) for Christmas and i'm 40. What the hell took me so long? Haha.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't worry gals, I have owned a coffee maker for decades and still can't make a good pot of coffee. Even when hubby tells me the exact proportions to use, it just does not taste as good. I love his coffee the best of any coffee. Trial and error and you will find what you like best.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 8, 2011)

Just tried a blood orange...not sure how I feel about it!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 8, 2011)

I have ten different bottles of vinegar in my fridge and cupboards and love them all. I think this is bordering on fetish.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 8, 2011)

Did someone say new Foodee Challenge?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 10, 2011)

Found these and DAMN they are so good!
View attachment 90300


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't wait to gobble these up:







But right now, I'm addicted to cheddar cheese cracker Combos.


----------



## MLadyJ (Feb 11, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Found these and DAMN they are so good!
> View attachment 90300



Misty..a friend of mine took crescent rolls (the one in a can) unrolled them, sprinkled them with a little brown sugar and then put some of those cinnamon chips in and rolled'em up..baked'em and told me they were so good she ate them all..some friend..lol


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 11, 2011)

MLadyJ said:


> Misty..a friend of mine took crescent rolls (the one in a can) unrolled them, sprinkled them with a little brown sugar and then put some of those cinnamon chips in and rolled'em up..baked'em and told me they were so good she ate them all..some friend..lol



lol...that sounds good!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 12, 2011)

I can't decided if watching two shows on the Cooking channel, which featured CHOCOLATE, was a good or bad thing to do to myself! I learned there is a unique chocolate store in Texas, but sometimes I wish they'd hurry up and invent a way to "beam" what you see on t.v. to your home. OMG, seeing the chocolates and the chocolate pastries, but no being able to taste them RIGHT NOW, just about did me in! ha!


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 12, 2011)

During a nap today I dreamed that I had General Tso's Chicken for lunch. For dinner tonight my sister bought me some. I wonder how she knew?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 13, 2011)

My hubs got me a KitchenAid red immersion blender for V-day :wubu::wubu::wubu:

He knows the way to my heart is through kitchen stuff! lol

Here's a pic!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 14, 2011)

OooOOooo, Misty, love the kitchen gadget. And it is red!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 14, 2011)

Punkin1024 said:


> OooOOooo, Misty, love the kitchen gadget. And it is red!



Thanks!

Rachel Ray came out with her line in purple. GRRRRRR...I want purple stuff too!


----------



## Mishty (Feb 14, 2011)

My Old Lady wants to go get something fancy tonight,when I say fancy I mean large steaks, and a bread and dessert bar, but all I have on my mind is Pizza. Pizza. Pizza Hut? CiCi's? Maters? I don't care where...but pizza.

:eat2: pizza :eat1:


----------



## EMH1701 (Feb 17, 2011)

So...I totally hate my company's cafeteria. Not only is the food overpriced, but we are having an epidemic of box elder bugs. I'm tempted to report them to the health department, but I think they'd close the building down, which would completely suck.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 18, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> My hubs got me a KitchenAid red immersion blender for V-day :wubu::wubu::wubu:
> 
> He knows the way to my heart is through kitchen stuff! lol
> 
> Here's a pic!



What a nice gift! I have been reading a few soup recipes that i want to try that say i need one of those.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 18, 2011)

Although I'm going to pay for it later I had to have my yearly Shamrock Shake from Mickey D's. It's even better than I remember.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 18, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Although I'm going to pay for it later I had to have my yearly Shamrock Shake from Mickey D's. It's even better than I remember.



What in the name of Erin is a Shamrock Shake!?!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 18, 2011)

Mishty said:


> What in the name of Erin is a Shamrock Shake!?!


It's kinda tastes like a Girl Scout's Thin Mint cookie and is the prettiest shade of pale green. Also topped with whipped cream and a cherry. It's only around during St. Paddy's week.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mishty said:


> What in the name of Erin is a Shamrock Shake!?!



This would be a shamrock shake and I've enjoyed two already this week! :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_0117.jpg


----------



## Mishty (Feb 18, 2011)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> This would be a shamrock shake and I've enjoyed two already this week! :eat2:



#1 The McDonalds in my town doesn't put whipped cream or damn cherries on the shakes. 
#2 I've never had a Shamrock shake, and this really upsets me.
#3 Is this an every year thing?
#4 I put that photo in my porn folder.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 18, 2011)

#1 Bottle of Creme de Menthe
#2 Gallon of vanilla ice cream
#3 Bit O' milk
#3 Blender


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> It's kinda tastes like a Girl Scout's Thin Mint cookie and is the prettiest shade of pale green. Also topped with whipped cream and a cherry. It's only around during St. Paddy's week.



It won't be St. Patrick's day until March 17th. Perhaps they will serve it for a month. Cuz now I need to get one.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 20, 2011)

I just bought another bag of Uncle Bud's deep fried peanuts, and nothing has ever been as fun as popping a peanut in your mouth shell and all. 

Uncle Bud's


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 20, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> It won't be St. Patrick's day until March 17th. Perhaps they will serve it for a month. Cuz now I need to get one.


My mistake--I meant St Paddy's month.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 20, 2011)

I am seriously like nearly constantly thinking about making some spring roles. I went and got the ingredients.. Now i have to chop everything up.. that's what's keeping me from eating them!  I'm so lazy. I might make them for lunch tomorrow..


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 20, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I am seriously like nearly constantly thinking about making some spring roles. I went and got the ingredients.. Now i have to chop everything up.. that's what's keeping me from eating them!  I'm so lazy. I might make them for lunch tomorrow..



What? You don't have a food processor?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 21, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I just bought another bag of Uncle Bud's deep fried peanuts, and nothing has ever been as fun as popping a peanut in your mouth shell and all.
> 
> Uncle Bud's



I've never seen these! Available by mail order? Hmm...I think I'll google!

eta - they do ship but the shipping cost is kinda high. Free shipping with a $40 order tho. Even getting a bunch of things to try my order was only 13 bucks. (but $10 for shipping). Don't think I want to try $40 worth...not yet! I'll dwell on it a bit - and see if there is someplace else that sells them.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 22, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> What? You don't have a food processor?



I do. I suppose i could use it for most of the ingredients.. The tofu needs hand shopping. I was too lazy to do it this afternoon. gonna have it tomorrow for sure


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 22, 2011)

I love the cheese on McDonalds burgers! I have found out it's called American cheese, but we don't have any over here...and I keep craving it.


----------



## Lovelyone (Feb 23, 2011)

I made two home made cornbreads in 9x9 size pans. I cut one of them in 1/4's and took two sections--one to eat now and I took another for later. I feel no guilt about it. *munches on cornbread*


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 23, 2011)

I tried Kraft's Homestyle mac and cheese and I LOVED it. I know it's prolly just the breadcrumb topping (which I've done when I've made homemade) but it's a quick little something when I'm not in the mood to spend a lot of time in the kitchen.

Also, today I had a roast pork souvlaki from a local diner. The diner makes great food and they take a lot of pride in their cooking so I thought I'd give it a shot even though I've been jonesing forever for a real lamb souvlaki or gyro and it's easier finding a unicorn than that here in northeast PA. The souvlaki was delicious plus they threw in a couple of dolmades because I always ask for extra whenever I have a Greek salad so I'm a very full and happy woman right now.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 23, 2011)

IC i really want a jamoca shake.. (arby's) I would settle for some sort of sweet coffee flavored frozen thing too.. The problem.. I can't have coffee right now. I'm taking a homeopathic remedy and coffee is a no no..


----------



## penguin (Feb 24, 2011)

I've never had cornbread. It's not something I've come across down here, so I have no idea what it tastes like, but I hear Americans rave about it all the time. I might have to try making it one day.

I've also never had Girl Scout cookies and you are all making me want to. You're evil.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2011)

penguin said:


> I've never had cornbread. It's not something I've come across down here, so I have no idea what it tastes like, but I hear Americans rave about it all the time. I might have to try making it one day.
> 
> I've also never had Girl Scout cookies and you are all making me want to. You're evil.



This post made me crave cornbread... Fuzzy style


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Feb 25, 2011)

penguin said:


> I've never had cornbread. It's not something I've come across down here, so I have no idea what it tastes like, but I hear Americans rave about it all the time. I might have to try making it one day.
> 
> I've also never had Girl Scout cookies and you are all making me want to. You're evil.



I am an American, and have had cornbread, but personally, not my favorite thing. I prefer things made with flour. If you like corn tortillas and chips, you might like cornbread. Keep in mind when you do try it though that if it is too dry, it is really yucky. Moist cornbread is tasty, with butter.

If you can purchase cornmeal, then you can make some for yourself. Do they perhaps sell box mixes of it by you? Or can you purchase a box mix from Amazon? (runs and covers ears waiting for the cornbread lovers to shout out, NO box mixes)


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 25, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I am an American, and have had cornbread, but personally, not my favorite thing. I prefer things made with flour. If you like corn tortillas and chips, you might like cornbread. Keep in mind when you do try it though that if it is too dry, it is really yucky. Moist cornbread is tasty, with butter.
> 
> If you can purchase cornmeal, then you can make some for yourself. Do they perhaps sell box mixes of it by you? Or can you purchase a box mix from Amazon? (runs and covers ears waiting for the cornbread lovers to shout out, NO box mixes)



I prefer to make my cornbread from scratch, and to have NOTHING in it. No cheese! No jalapenos! God..my grandmother taughter us that corn (maize) was a gift from the Earth Mother and should NEVER be polluted with add-ins.


----------



## penguin (Feb 25, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> If you can purchase cornmeal, then you can make some for yourself. Do they perhaps sell box mixes of it by you? Or can you purchase a box mix from Amazon? (runs and covers ears waiting for the cornbread lovers to shout out, NO box mixes)



I've never seen it in the shops, but I haven't gone looking for it. They might have some in the "international" sections, so I'll keep an eye out for it. If not, I'll see if I can make it from scratch.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 25, 2011)

When I make chili, I make tiny little cornbread muffins to go with it. I add a little bit of creamed corn and a handful of shredded pepperjack and cheddar cheese to the mix. They're moist and because I grease the cast iron pan with a wee bit of bacon grease, a little bit crunchy around the edges. They aren't plain by any means but they are delicious and there aren't ever any leftovers.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 25, 2011)

Rojodi said:


> I prefer to make my cornbread from scratch, and to have NOTHING in it. No cheese! No jalapenos! God..my grandmother taughter us that corn (maize) was a gift from the Earth Mother and should NEVER be polluted with add-ins.


 

Polluted? Aren't "add-ins" part of the joy of cooking and food? :eat2:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 25, 2011)

penguin said:


> I've never seen it in the shops, but I haven't gone looking for it. They might have some in the "international" sections, so I'll keep an eye out for it. If not, I'll see if I can make it from scratch.



I think sometimes cornmeal is packaged as polenta...basically the same thing I think!


----------



## mossystate (Feb 25, 2011)

I think the difference between polenta and cornmeal is that polenta is a coarser grind? I never buy polenta so I don't know for sure. I buy cornmeal for cornbread, and it is not the ground to death stuff you find in most cornbread mixes, so maybe it would work the same as polenta.

NO box mixes!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 25, 2011)

I just made such a good tomato gravy that I started dipping fresh crunchy Italian bread in it and almost demolished it.
I love using fresh herbs, garlic, red wine, fresh grated pecorino and frying onions in olive oil and the way the house fills up with what can only be described as perfume. It makes my mouth water.

I put veal chops, sweet Italian sausage and some country cut ribs in it and it's been simmering all day. I really think I could eat a bowl of gravy with bread and skip the macaroni altogether. LOL


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mishty said:


> #1 The McDonalds in my town doesn't put whipped cream or damn cherries on the shakes.
> #2 I've never had a Shamrock shake, and this really upsets me.
> #3 Is this an every year thing?
> #4 I put that photo in my porn folder.



They use to just do it in March but the last few years they've started in February. The whipped cream and cherry is new this year and fortunately I saw the picture before they ruined my Shamrock Shake with that crap. 

I'm thrilled to say that I beat my family to the first Shamrock Shake of the season  I now have bragging rights for a whole year!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 25, 2011)

IC i have never had a shamrock shake.. all this talk of it makes me want to walk the block down the street and get one.. if only i weren't so full!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Feb 26, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> IC i have never had a shamrock shake.. all this talk of it makes me want to walk the block down the street and get one.. if only i weren't so full!



There is always tomorrow


----------



## Rowan (Feb 26, 2011)

Not having a job right now, I dont have any co-workers to ask me to buy girl scout cookies from their kids. So I called the local chapter of girl scouts and was told someone would get back in touch with me...

*taps toe impatiently* I want GS cookies!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 26, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> IC i have never had a shamrock shake.. all this talk of it makes me want to walk the block down the street and get one.. if only i weren't so full!



They don't sell them down here. Rob said he thinks that they are a Nor' East thing. I dunno though!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 26, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I think the difference between polenta and cornmeal is that polenta is a coarser grind? I never buy polenta so I don't know for sure. I buy cornmeal for cornbread, and it is not the ground to death stuff you find in most cornbread mixes, so maybe it would work the same as polenta.
> 
> NO box mixes!



Not sure, I normally just buy a bag of cornmeal. I do remember seeing someone on the Food Network use cornmeal to make polenta..that's why I thought they would be interchangeable!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 26, 2011)

IC there is a pound of bacon calling my name from the fridge. About to fry it up and go to town. *le sigh* Me loves the pig.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 26, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I think the difference between polenta and cornmeal is that polenta is a coarser grind? I never buy polenta so I don't know for sure. I buy cornmeal for cornbread, and it is not the ground to death stuff you find in most cornbread mixes, so maybe it would work the same as polenta.
> 
> NO box mixes!



Mossy is correct. For cornmeal, grits and polenta, the major difference is the coarseness of the grind. Cornmeal tends to be finer ground than polenta for example which makes for a very different texture and cooking time. Polenta is poor choice for cornbread because of this.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 26, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> They don't sell them down here. Rob said he thinks that they are a Nor' East thing. I dunno though!



I'm pretty sure i've seen them for sale here. If not, i guess i'll get a vanilla shake


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 26, 2011)

Found this Cinnabon Ice Cream roll tonight. OMG So flipping good!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 26, 2011)

We had to nap Alex so i haven't been out of the house yet. So while on errands this evening, i think we're going to get some shakes


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 26, 2011)

No shamrock shakes where I live.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 26, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Found this Cinnabon Ice Cream roll tonight. OMG So flipping good!



man where did you find that!?!?! *is jealous* LOL


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 26, 2011)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> man where did you find that!?!?! *is jealous* LOL



Tom Thumb in Garland! It's in the bakery where the ice cream cakes are!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 26, 2011)

It is girl scout cookie time. yay. Check out my local chapters website. I could not believe I could fax in an order andthere is a list of the grocery stores they will be at..... I am so friggin happy. I will be at the grocery store next weekend picking up my cookies. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a shamrock shake.. and i didn't really like it. It was okay at first then had a weird aftertaste. Hubby finished mine for me. I think i'd rather get a scoop of ice cream at Baskin Robbins.


----------



## coriander (Feb 27, 2011)

When I eat at a restaurant, I sometimes hear Tom Colicchio's (one of the judges on Top Chef) voice in my head. Well, not REALLY... But I do wonder what he would say. And often, it is that my food is overseasoned and undercooked.

It's funny, because before I started watching Top Chef, I didn't scrutinize my food so much.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Feb 27, 2011)

coriander said:


> When I eat at a restaurant, I sometimes hear Tom Colicchio's (one of the judges on Top Chef) voice in my head. Well, not REALLY... But I do wonder what he would say. And often, it is that my food is overseasoned and undercooked.
> 
> It's funny, because before I started watching Top Chef, I didn't scrutinize my food so much.



I am the same way. That show had runined the way I eat out now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 27, 2011)

mossystate said:


> I think the difference between polenta and cornmeal is that polenta is a coarser grind? I never buy polenta so I don't know for sure. I buy cornmeal for cornbread, and it is not the ground to death stuff you find in most cornbread mixes, so maybe it would work the same as polenta.
> 
> NO box mixes!



I buy polenta in bulk.  I usually add cheese and serve it hot! in a mound, using a serving bowl quickly turned upside down on the plate and sliced into wedges.

I've also rolled it flat, cut into triangles and fried in olive oil. Topped with marinara, like in this borrowed photo:







http://www.amateurgourmet.com/2006/01/the_polenta_pos.html


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 27, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I buy polenta in bulk.  I usually add cheese and serve it hot! in a mound, using a serving bowl quickly turned upside down on the plate and sliced into wedges.
> 
> I've also rolled it flat, cut into triangles and fried in olive oil. Topped with marinara, like in this borrowed photo:
> 
> ...



Fuzzy! That looks absolutely scrumptious!


----------



## coriander (Feb 27, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Found this Cinnabon Ice Cream roll tonight. OMG So flipping good!



Oh. My. Gawwwwwd. :smitten:

Sometimes, I want to move to the States just because of food like this!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 27, 2011)

IC i get a little gitty when dinner is in the oven cooking. Means most of my job is done for the day. After dinner the boys take their baths and head to bed. So my day as mom is nearly over. So dinner in the oven rules  Also it smells divine


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Feb 28, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Tom Thumb in Garland! It's in the bakery where the ice cream cakes are!




hey thanks! i live in arlington and there's a tom thumb near me! im going to see if they have it.i love tom thumb,that may be alittle pricey,but they have alot of unique things.:happy::bow:


----------



## AmazingAmy (Feb 28, 2011)

IC I wish I was still friends with that bitch just so she could drive me to the Chinese buffet. She was the only friend in town who had a car and wasn't a vegan/vegitarian/food phobic, and now I've got no one to sponge off when I need my insatiable sweet n' sour chicken fix.

I wish some of you guys lived near meee.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 1, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I am an American, and have had cornbread, but personally, not my favorite thing. I prefer things made with flour. If you like corn tortillas and chips, you might like cornbread. Keep in mind when you do try it though that if it is too dry, it is really yucky. Moist cornbread is tasty, with butter.
> 
> If you can purchase cornmeal, then you can make some for yourself. Do they perhaps sell box mixes of it by you? Or can you purchase a box mix from Amazon? (runs and covers ears waiting for the cornbread lovers to shout out, NO box mixes)


 I grew up on cornbread - sweet or non-sweet, baked or cooked in a cast-iron skillet - I love it all. Not a purist, though - while homemade is awesome, I swear by the Jiffy mix. Cheap, fast and yummy! 



penguin said:


> I've never had cornbread. It's not something I've come across down here, so I have no idea what it tastes like, but I hear Americans rave about it all the time. I might have to try making it one day.
> 
> I've also never had Girl Scout cookies and you are all making me want to. You're evil.


 If you're committed to trying cornbread and want to try a mix, they sell my favorite on Amazon:





Although it would likely be easier to just make it from scratch.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 1, 2011)

I like scratch best too but I keep a couple (or ten) boxes of Jiffy in the pantry for when I can't be bothered. Except you get very few muffins from the one box. Maybe that's why it's so cheap.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I like scratch best too but I keep a couple (or ten) boxes of Jiffy in the pantry for when I can't be bothered. Except you get very few muffins from the one box. Maybe that's why it's so cheap.



I always use 2-3 boxes for one standard rectangular casserole dish and make it like a cake. It goes much further that way, and since the boxes are less than 50 cents, it doesn't break the bank. I could do a meal that would stretch over 2-3 days with a bag of dry beans, a piece of salt pork and a couple of boxes of these for $5-6 total, which was a lifesaver when I had three other mouths to feed.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 1, 2011)

All this talk of cornbread. Salivation :eat2:

I have a great skillet recipe somewhere at home - guaranteed, the best you've ever eaten. I'll post it later.

In the meantime, does anyone have a good, simple recipe for a hearty bean soup?


----------



## penguin (Mar 1, 2011)

You'll all probably gasp in shock and horror, but I picked up some polenta this week to try making it. I'll keep an eye out for actual cornmeal next time I'm out


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 1, 2011)

I Want Cheetos


----------



## Mishty (Mar 1, 2011)

I just had my first New York & Chicago style hotdog, and I'm in love. 
I wants more.


----------



## Isa (Mar 6, 2011)

It's Rodeo time again which means smokey turkey legs and other good meat eats.


----------



## StormChaser68 (Mar 6, 2011)

penguin said:


> You'll all probably gasp in shock and horror, but I picked up some polenta this week to try making it. I'll keep an eye out for actual cornmeal next time I'm out



consider chilling it into logs (roll it into long tubes between a folded over piece of wax paper)...after chilling slice into medallions and then pan fry!

amazing!


----------



## StormChaser68 (Mar 6, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I just had my first New York & Chicago style hotdog, and I'm in love.
> I wants more.



was someone eating at Sonic???? hehehe


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm craving something sweet. So much that I'm contemplating getting off my duff and making some black bean brownies


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 7, 2011)

I made them and they were good


----------



## Rowan (Mar 9, 2011)

I visit the serious eats web blog almost daily, and they have another blog associated with them that is all about New York. This restaurant was featured today and OMG I want to eat there so bad!!!

http://www.riceball-omsb.com/omsb.html


----------



## penguin (Mar 9, 2011)

StormChaser68 said:


> consider chilling it into logs (roll it into long tubes between a folded over piece of wax paper)...after chilling slice into medallions and then pan fry!
> 
> amazing!



This reminded me that I'd forgotten all about buying it! It's been one of those weeks. But I might give your suggestion a go, too.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 9, 2011)

Those brownies are all gone and i want something sweet.. Maybe i'll make some applesauce cake


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 10, 2011)

" It's Rodeo time again which means smokey turkey legs and other good meat eats. "

LOL, looking at those pictures, I could literally smell it and my mouth started to water. No plans to go to the rodeo this year, but I am definitely going to suggest we go eat BBQ somwhere this weekend. 

Tracy


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 10, 2011)

We ate at Famous Dave's a couple of weeks ago. The brisket was heavenly.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 10, 2011)

I've picked up a rumor that Winger's has changed their wing recipe.. for the worst. I haven't had a chance to verify this rumor.. Anyone?


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 12, 2011)

soo hungry.. We've got a lunch date and would rather not eat yet.. i hate waking up hungry!


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 12, 2011)

I am craving chocolate and since no one in my family will let me know when they make a run to the store (they do it on purpose) that craving will not be met anytime soon. I need my chocolate! Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I am craving chocolate and since no one in my family will let me know when they make a run to the store (they do it on purpose) that craving will not be met anytime soon. I need my chocolate! Grrrrrrrrr.



Ugh, I know how you feel. When I'm really desperate for chocolate, I will raid the baking chocolate (chocolate chips or baking chocolate) and pull something together to help tide me over until I can get to the store. Do you have cocoa powder in the kitchen? You could make some hot cocoa.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 12, 2011)

I had jicama for the very first time today and am in love. It tastes like a cross between a sweet, fresh apple and a fresh carrot. I love finding things like this that I can take to work as a snack instead of opting for candy and such. It's high in vitamin C and is a mild anti-inflammatory, which makes it even better.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 12, 2011)

We just bought 5 boxes of girl scout cookies. Our friends' daughter was too hard to resist!


----------



## Lovelyone (Mar 12, 2011)

Punkin1024 said:


> Ugh, I know how you feel. When I'm really desperate for chocolate, I will raid the baking chocolate (chocolate chips or baking chocolate) and pull something together to help tide me over until I can get to the store. Do you have cocoa powder in the kitchen? You could make some hot cocoa.



Punkin I do not have cocoa, but I am hoping that the chocolate chip cookie that I ordered along with the italian classic sandwich from Jimmy john's will help tide me over.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 12, 2011)

I've usually seen jicama, julienned or diced, in salad bars. 

While the root the edible, the rest of the plant is very poisonous.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 12, 2011)

JoyJoy said:


> I had jicama for the very first time today and am in love. It tastes like a cross between a sweet, fresh apple and a fresh carrot. I love finding things like this that I can take to work as a snack instead of opting for candy and such. It's high in vitamin C and is a mild anti-inflammatory, which makes it even better.



I've seen it shredded and made into hash browns..and I've seen it sliced thin and fried up like potato chips.

I have bought a couple..but have never done anything with them.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 14, 2011)

Starbucks is selling "cake pops" which is something that I've been making as Christmas treats for years (I just pass them off as homemade bonbons and forgo the stick). Soooo easy to make:

Bake a cake from a mix
Throw the cake into a large mixing bowl (break it into chunks once it has cooled)
Toss in just enough frosting to give the cake a consistency that allows for rolling the mixture into approximately 1" balls - freeze for a few hours
Melt chocolate with some heavy whipping cream mixed in and then dip the frozen chunks into the chocolate
Re-freeze until chocolate sets

Some, I roll in toasted coconut flakes or white chocolate shavings or cocoa/powdered sugar. The best I've managed to come up with are boxed mix chocolate cake, german chocolate frosting, dark chocolate dip & then rolled again in toasted coconut. Heavenly. 

And a teeeeeeny fraction of the cost of the Starbucks pop, which is $1.50. I can make almost 100 of them with one box of cake mix, half a can of frosting, and a bag of chocolate chips.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 14, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> Starbucks is selling "cake pops" which is something that I've been making as Christmas treats for years (I just pass them off as homemade bonbons and forgo the stick). Soooo easy to make:
> 
> Bake a cake from a mix
> Throw the cake into a large mixing bowl (break it into chunks once it has cooled)
> ...



I tried making these a year ago Christmas, thanks to Bakerella inspiration, and I found they sort of disintegrated in the chocolate. Any hints?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> I tried making these a year ago Christmas, thanks to Bakerella inspiration, and I found they sort of disintegrated in the chocolate. Any hints?



The first few times I made them they were too dry and fell apart. They really need to be softened into an almost cookie dough consistency. Try adding more icing if they fall apart. Also when dipping they should be very cold... almost frozen.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 14, 2011)

TraciJo67 said:


> The first few times I made them they were too dry and fell apart. They really need to be softened into an almost cookie dough consistency. Try adding more icing if they fall apart. Also when dipping they should be very cold... almost frozen.



Hmm... mine almost seemed too fluffy, if that makes sense. I did refrigerate them overnight before dipping, but that didn't seem to be the solution. I'll try more icing next time.  Thanks!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Hmm... mine almost seemed too fluffy, if that makes sense. I did refrigerate them overnight before dipping, but that didn't seem to be the solution. I'll try more icing next time.  Thanks!


 
I got the recipe from (of course) The Pioneer Woman website... although I think she got it from Bakerella. Anyway, they have a neat step-by-step process and if I'm not mistaken, even a video:

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2009/03/cake-pop-central/


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 15, 2011)

[Please pardon picture size if they happen to be ginormous. I DID resize them but they're not coming out that way from Photobucket!]

I guess my confession is.... this is what happened to my cake pops when I tried to make them. They looked nothing like Vardon's in the other thread, and they sure didn't look like anything at Starbucks. They tasted awesome though. 2 pics of the balls [you can see they're falling apart] and a pic of the pink chocolate after about 3 of them...

















I tried fussing with the temp of the chocolate up and down, and that didn't help either.

<sigh>


----------



## Mishty (Mar 29, 2011)

My cousin is ordering pizza, and feel ungrateful because he just got ham and ultimate meats, two pizzas I don't like. I know I can eat it, but I don't wanna....

But I will.....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 30, 2011)

I have never cared for string cheese. I love cheese, but could never get excited about the taste.

While in the hospital, if I needed a snack, they brought me honey grahms and string cheese. Weird combo..I know..but OMG so good.

We went to Aldi yesterday and I picked up some string cheese. It is probably the best I've ever had. Yay for string cheese!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2011)

I have no idea what to have/make for dinner. I'm a complete blank. :huh:


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 6, 2011)

I always wait too long after the posting of a new foodie challenge to submit something, and I usually have to think of something else because someone beats me to the post. 

Well, no more.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a electric skillet with about 1 1/2 inches of hot oil... I may attempt to make a funnel cake.. :happy:


----------



## EMH1701 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just found some really good bread at my local health food store. It's "rustic white." I haven't had white bread in ages. 

This stuff is well, the next best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Mishty (Apr 26, 2011)

I just racked up on Easter candy at 65% off at Wallgreens.
18 Reece eggs(two are massssive) two boxes of mini Cadbury eggs, and one box of regular, a dozen chocolate covered eggs(the ones in the carton, like real eggs) and a pound and half of Cadbury Robin's Eggs(biggest bag I've ever seen), Starbursts jelly beans and some pink Peeps.

I confess,Sugar rushes are fun


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 28, 2011)

I recently made a political post using a reference to Boston.com On the side-bar was a list of the Top 7 most emailed articles.. and #2 was:






Oh yeah.. the Tikka Masala. Aren't Bostonians great?


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Apr 28, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I just racked up on Easter candy at 65% off at Wallgreens.
> 18 Reece eggs(two are massssive) two boxes of mini Cadbury eggs, and one box of regular, a dozen chocolate covered eggs(the ones in the carton, like real eggs) and a pound and half of Cadbury Robin's Eggs(biggest bag I've ever seen), Starbursts jelly beans and some pink Peeps.
> 
> I confess,Sugar rushes are fun



haha love the reese's eggs,i love discounted candy after a holiday! :happy:


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 28, 2011)

These are my addiction, currently.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 28, 2011)

ummmmmmmmm no Tapatio Doritos are tres yummier


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 28, 2011)

IC i volunteered to make a dozen cupcakes for Max's school fair next week as an excuse to make a whole crapload of cupcakes. That way the family will have some!


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 28, 2011)

snuggletiger said:


> ummmmmmmmm no Tapatio Doritos are tres yummier



I've never heard of Tapatio Doritos! Ah, Doritos must supply based on region or something  I would love hot sauce-inspired Doritos!   

Wouldn't mind that cute lil guy with the 'stache, either...lol


----------



## one2one (Apr 28, 2011)

I think I figured out my ideal seasoning combo for sweet potato fries! Makes me happy.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 30, 2011)

one2one said:


> I think I figured out my ideal seasoning combo for sweet potato fries! Makes me happy.



More details please


----------



## shinyapple (Apr 30, 2011)

I confess...that I am about to head out and visit the truck rally for Food Network's "The Great Food Truck Race"! I probably shouldn't be as geeked about this as I am, but I'm excited!!!


----------



## one2one (Apr 30, 2011)

one2one said:


> I think I figured out my ideal seasoning combo for sweet potato fries! Makes me happy.





SoVerySoft said:


> More details please



My pleasure.  I mix Penzy's Rogan Josh* seasoning, cinnamon, and dutch processed cocoa with olive oil and toss the sweet potatoes (peeled and sliced) in the oil. Bake at 350 degrees for 20-30 minutes. Finish with sea salt and fresh, chopped parsley. 

I'm not sure about the proportions but it may be about 1/8 tsp. each of Rogan Josh, cinnamon and cocoa and a Tbsp. oil, per potato.

* A blend of paprika, garlic, ginger, cumin, coriander, black pepper, cayenne pepper, Korintje cassia cinnamon, cardamom, cloves and saffron.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 1, 2011)

one2one said:


> My pleasure.  I mix Penzy's Rogan Josh* seasoning, cinnamon, and dutch processed cocoa with olive oil and toss the sweet potatoes (peeled and sliced) in the oil. Bake at 350 degrees for 20-30 minutes. Finish with sea salt and fresh, chopped parsley.
> 
> I'm not sure about the proportions but it may be about 1/8 tsp. each of Rogan Josh, cinnamon and cocoa and a Tbsp. oil, per potato.
> 
> * A blend of paprika, garlic, ginger, cumin, coriander, black pepper, cayenne pepper, Korintje cassia cinnamon, cardamom, cloves and saffron.



Wow that Rogan Josh sounds like an interesting variation on a Beau Monde (which I recently mixed up myself since no stores seem to carry it locally). I need to check out Penzy's. I keep meaning to!

Your fries sound interesting and really really good! Thanks for sharing your recipe.


----------



## Cors (May 1, 2011)

I'm supposed to be in foodee heaven, but I miss plain British and Danish food so much!


----------



## one2one (May 2, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> Wow that Rogan Josh sounds like an interesting variation on a Beau Monde (which I recently mixed up myself since no stores seem to carry it locally). I need to check out Penzy's. I keep meaning to!
> 
> Your fries sound interesting and really really good! Thanks for sharing your recipe.



It's very cool that you make your own spice blends.  If you try the fries, let me know what you think. I'd be glad to have a second opinion. And I misspelled Penzeys so add an 'e' if you're checking out their website. :doh:

My new confession: I bought an artichoke the other day, thinking it would be fun to try and make some homemade, grilled artichoke spread. So tonight I cleaned it and cut off the spiny tips. Cut it in half and took out the choke, before par boiling it with a piece of lemon. I rubbed it with olive oil and garlic and seasoned with pepper and a little salt. Then I grilled it with a slice of lemon and a small piece of sweet red pepper.

When it was done I scraped all the lovely grilled artichoke bits, leaf by leaf, into a bowl and mashed it up with the lemon (I sectioned it), chopped sweet red pepper and a little mayonnaise and romano cheese. 

And I am never, _ever_ doing that again. 

It's pretty good, don't get me wrong, but that is at least an hour of my life that I will never get back; all for about a quarter cup of artichoke spread.

I really need to simplify my food.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 4, 2011)

IC that i volunteered to make cupcakes for Max's school fair just so i can make some extra to eat  I love a good excuse to make cupcakes!


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 4, 2011)

A cupcake stand has opened up in the shopping centre here, and I'm addicted to it. I buy four at a time, find a bench, and munch my heart out. It's fantastic. Blueberry vanilla and chocolate orange are my favourite!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 4, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> A cupcake stand has opened up in the shopping centre here, and I'm addicted to it. I buy four at a time, find a bench, and munch my heart out. It's fantastic. Blueberry vanilla and chocolate orange are my favourite!



ooh blueberry vanilla sounds so good! I'm making white cake with sprinkles


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 6, 2011)

one2one said:


> It's very cool that you make your own spice blends.  If you try the fries, let me know what you think. I'd be glad to have a second opinion. And I misspelled Penzeys so add an 'e' if you're checking out their website. :doh:
> 
> My new confession: I bought an artichoke the other day, thinking it would be fun to try and make some homemade, grilled artichoke spread. So tonight I cleaned it and cut off the spiny tips. Cut it in half and took out the choke, before par boiling it with a piece of lemon. I rubbed it with olive oil and garlic and seasoned with pepper and a little salt. Then I grilled it with a slice of lemon and a small piece of sweet red pepper.
> 
> ...



First step to simplication: canned artichokes 

but it won't be anywhere near as yummy. Maybe you can find frozen?


----------



## one2one (May 9, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> First step to simplication: canned artichokes



Yes, ma'am. :blush: And I can probably find frozen; that's a great idea.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 9, 2011)

I should be making a grocery list..but absolutely nothing sounds good or worth cooking. blah..BLAH


----------



## D_A_Bunny (May 9, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I should be making a grocery list..but absolutely nothing sounds good or worth cooking. blah..BLAH



What's on sale? Maybe you need to just take a cooking break and make some salad type meals for a few days. What is your store? I will look at the sale paper with you and maybe I can get you revved up for something. Let me know.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 9, 2011)

D_A_Bunny said:


> What's on sale? Maybe you need to just take a cooking break and make some salad type meals for a few days. What is your store? I will look at the sale paper with you and maybe I can get you revved up for something. Let me know.



Rob has salads every day for lunch..so he wants real food when he gets home.

Thanks for the offer. We'll just walk the grocery store and see if anything jumps out at me.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2011)

I don't know which flour recipe to make for this month's challenge.


----------



## one2one (May 25, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I don't know which flour recipe to make for this month's challenge.



Me either. But you must think of something, Fuzzy! :batting: I love your recipes. :eat2:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2011)

I spent over $100 on Gluten Free, Sugar-Free foods yesterday! :shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 30, 2011)

Punkin1024 said:


> I spent over $100 on Gluten Free, Sugar-Free foods yesterday! :shocked:



Yeah, What's up with that? If they take it out, it should cost less right?


----------



## Fuzzy (May 30, 2011)

I have lived my entire life avoiding coconut. I didn't like the texture, I didn't like the flavor, I didn't like coconut in my cookies, in my frosting, and surely not in my candy bars.

I'm going to be 44 in a few months, and something has happened.

I crave coconut. I just made cookies with the stuff. I bought a Coconut Twix. (Yes, I saw them for the first time today at WalGreens, its really good)


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I have lived my entire life avoiding coconut. I didn't like the texture, I didn't like the flavor, I didn't like coconut in my cookies, in my frosting, and surely not in my candy bars.
> 
> I'm going to be 44 in a few months, and something has happened.
> 
> I crave coconut. I just made cookies with the stuff. I bought a Coconut Twix. (Yes, I saw them for the first time today at WalGreens, its really good)



43 here and still a coconut hold out.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2011)

I adore coconut. I also love pineapple and bananas. I should live in Hawaii!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 30, 2011)

I only like coconut milk. In thai soup and spring roll dipping sauce.. The rest.. eww for me..


IC that the last few days i have been insatiably hungry. I eat and a few hours later i'm needing/wanting food. Normally I eat maybe twice a day..


----------



## Mishty (May 30, 2011)

IC I won a twenty dollar gift card today for Wal-mart, and bought enough Nutella and fried banana chips to last a month.


----------



## Cors (May 31, 2011)

Oh that is awesome Mishty! Do you actually eat those together? 

Nutella + fresh banana is one of my favourite sandwich combos!


----------



## Mishty (May 31, 2011)

Cors said:


> Oh that is awesome Mishty! Do you actually eat those together?
> 
> Nutella + fresh banana is one of my favourite sandwich combos!



Yes! It's kind of like chips and dip, dessert style!
The banana chips I prefer are fried in coconut oil till super crunchy, and when a little(or a lot) of Nutella is added it's....heaven in your mouth. :eat2:

I like banana and Nutella on toast, with a few slivered almonds for crunch.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 31, 2011)

Coconut, banana chips (do they call them plantanos by you too, Mishty?) and Nutella <runs out to store>


----------



## Mishty (May 31, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Coconut, banana chips (do they call them plantanos by you too, Mishty?) and Nutella <runs out to store>



We have this trail mix at a local organic/Hippie store, it's banana chips, fried coconut slivers and some kind of weird tiny super sweet crunchy balls made with rice flour and coconut milk, now that stuff with Nutella is a meal.

I have had plantanos before, at a Cinco de Mayo party, I think they have a sweeter taste than regular banana chips, but I can't find them in any of my Mexican or Latino markets.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 1, 2011)

Mishty said:


> IC I won a twenty dollar gift card today for Wal-mart, and bought enough Nutella and fried banana chips to last a month.


 
Oh my goodness, that sounds so wonderfully delicious!


----------



## Mishty (Jun 1, 2011)

Drumsticks Lil Drums variety boxes,
Box 1:
Caramel "Creamy caramel with a smooth, golden caramel swirl topped with crunchy graham cracker bitsall in a crispy, chocolatey-lined sugar cone with a chocolatey surprise."

S'mores "Creamy marshmallow with a rich chocolatey swirl topped with crunchy graham cracker bitsall in a crispy, chocolatey-lined sugar cone with a chocolatey surprise"

Vanilla with Chocolatey Swirls "Vanilla with Chocolatey Swirls
Creamy vanilla with a rich chocolatey swirl topped with a sprinkling of peanutsall in a crispy, chocolatey-lined sugar cone with a chocolatey surprise."

The second box has Cookie Dough,Double Fudge Brownie and Chocolate with Chocolatey swirl....

IC I feel no guilt at eating one of each of these lil tiny cones, and the seal on box #2 is about to get broken....


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 2, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Drumsticks Lil Drums variety boxes,
> Box 1:
> Caramel "Creamy caramel with a smooth, golden caramel swirl topped with crunchy graham cracker bitsall in a crispy, chocolatey-lined sugar cone with a chocolatey surprise."
> 
> ...



I saw those while grocery shopping on Monday. I really wanted to try them! But the hubs and I are trying to eat healthier 


IC that i have readdicted myself to caffeine. I am slow and VERY tired when i don't have some. I hate being addicted. I might have to detox from it next week.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a soda pop addiction, for which caffeine does not help matters. I tried detoxifying recently, and bought only caffeine-free diet coke (why not drink water? what? why?). 

Then I found this mystery soda pop for half (or more) the cost for CFDC at Wally's World: Diet Sun Drop. A bit weak, but still bubbily. I found it addicting. 

Duh. It has more caffeine than Diet Coke or Diet Dew.    :doh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 3, 2011)

A freakin Star Wars lego toy is making me jones for fried calamari with spicy marinara sauce on the side. Long story.

There's always tomorrow.


----------



## traveldude1961 (Jun 3, 2011)

love Calamari, "rhode Island" style , sauteed with hot banana peppers


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 3, 2011)

Trying quinoa for the first time tonight.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jun 4, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I have a soda pop addiction, for which caffeine does not help matters. I tried detoxifying recently, and bought only caffeine-free diet coke (why not drink water? what? why?).
> 
> Then I found this mystery soda pop for half (or more) the cost for CFDC at Wally's World: Diet Sun Drop. A bit weak, but still bubbily. I found it addicting.
> 
> Duh. It has more caffeine than Diet Coke or Diet Dew.    :doh:




I have recently moved back to my home state, OR, where they have Shasta. To my delight (as I share that addiction), they are much cheaper than the big 2 brands, they are extremely low in sodium, they have several varieties (grapefruit, cream soda, cola, raspberry, 5 or 6 more, I think), and they even taste good! So the soda addiction is still going strong.

The only things that takes a bite out my soda consumption are Crystal Light in peach tea flavor, which I find amazingly good- I serve it to guests, and they always think it's "real" and ask me how I made it... and keeping a water bottle right next to me at all times, so when I run out of whatever else I'm drinking, it's good for at least a few swigs.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 4, 2011)

...Speaking of Oregon... 

When I was there this last week I discovered Thomas Kemper root beer! I am in love! Now I have to figure out how to procure some in Virginia...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2011)

Don't you just hate it when it is so hot that you don't want to cook/bake, but you really want cake/casseroles and such! Oh to be rich so I can afford the extra electricity to cool the house while using an oven. Sigh!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> ...Speaking of Oregon...
> 
> When I was there this last week I discovered Thomas Kemper root beer! I am in love! Now I have to figure out how to procure some in Virginia...



http://www.tksoda.com/find-thomas-kemper


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 5, 2011)

Nothing ends a perfect weekend like a delicious, homemade burrito.

:eat1:


----------



## shinyapple (Jun 7, 2011)

On a whim today, I decided to make an attempt at baking homemade bread. I feel a bit like I cheated since we have a big KitchenAid mixer with a dough hook that makes it really quick to throw together. I wasn't sure at first how it would turn out, but squealed happily when it rose the first time and then rose again in the pans.

Baked right up beautifully with golden brown tops and a tender, soft interior. I could so do this again tomorrow. I'm ridiculously proud of myself for such a basic thing and even my bread baking granny declared it delicious. Yay!


----------



## dynezt (Jun 8, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Trying quinoa for the first time tonight.



How did you like the quinoa? I discovered it a few months ago when I was in San Francisco. Love the stuff!

I'm craving a chicken parma with a good Aussie beer :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 8, 2011)

dynezt said:


> How did you like the quinoa? I discovered it a few months ago when I was in San Francisco. Love the stuff!
> 
> I'm craving a chicken parma with a good Aussie beer :eat2:


I liked it. It was a lot milder than I expected but I jazzed it up a bit with some roasted garlic and a shake of hot sauce. I will be making it again for sure.


----------



## dynezt (Jun 8, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I liked it. It was a lot milder than I expected but I jazzed it up a bit with some roasted garlic and a shake of hot sauce. I will be making it again for sure.



Roasted garlic, nice idea!
I just put beans, sweet corn and some sort of meat like chicken or steak.
A guy I used to work with made his look so yum, with seaweed and other stuff I couldn't figure out


----------



## Mishty (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been craving all my favorite childhood Summer foods, like cold hot dogs, tomato on a cold biscuit, cucumber halves with salt,watermelon,egg salad sandwiches and lemonade.....I just had the hot dog, and lemonade, and IC first thing in the morning I plan on having the rest, :eat2: well most of it.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jun 8, 2011)

shinyapple said:


> On a whim today, I decided to make an attempt at baking homemade bread. I feel a bit like I cheated since we have a big KitchenAid mixer with a dough hook that makes it really quick to throw together. I wasn't sure at first how it would turn out, but squealed happily when it rose the first time and then rose again in the pans.
> 
> Baked right up beautifully with golden brown tops and a tender, soft interior. I could so do this again tomorrow. I'm ridiculously proud of myself for such a basic thing and even my bread baking granny declared it delicious. Yay!



Oooh, please would you share your recipe? I've been wanting to attempt bread, and just not sure where to start. Hearing you make it sound so easy is a great motivator!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 8, 2011)

I just cut up the sweetest watermelon. (the first of our summer season of fruit eating) Im so anxious for it to get ice cold to eat it. I ate a few pieces while cutting it. I know that this watermelon wont last log with my big fruit eaters. hmm I have cherries in the fridge.. maybe they'll tide me over! 
Summer means all my favorite fruits are in season.. nectarines, strawberries, raspberries, cherries, watermelon, blueberries. I love them all! oh and can't forget grapes.. my munching fruit


----------



## shinyapple (Jun 9, 2011)

QuasimodoQT said:


> Oooh, please would you share your recipe? I've been wanting to attempt bread, and just not sure where to start. Hearing you make it sound so easy is a great motivator!



Absolutely! I actually used a recipe from the KitchenAid mixer book, but it's the one my grandmother recommended and I wasn't going to bet against the lunchroom lady 

*Basic White Bread*

1/2 cup lowfat milk
3 Tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons salt
3 Tablespoons butter or margarine
2 packages active dry yeast
1 1/2 cups warm water (105-115 degrees F)
5 to 6 cups all purpose flour

Place milk, sugar, salt and butter in a small saucepan. Heat over low heat until butter melts and sugar dissolves. Cool to lukewarm.

Dissolve yeast in warm water in warmed mixer bowl. Add lukewarm milk mixture and 4 1/2 cups flour. Attach bowl and dough hook to mixer. Turn to Speed 2 and mix about one minute.

Continuing on Speed 2, add remaining flour, 1/2 cup at a time, and mix about two minutes or until dough clings to hook and cleans sides of bowl. Knead on Speed 2 about two minutes longer or until dough is smooth and elastic. Dough will be slightly sticky to the touch.

Place dough in a greased bowl, turning to coat the top. Cover and let rise in a warm place, free from draft, for about one hour or until doubled in bulk.

Punch dough down and divide in half. Shape each half into a loaf and place in a greased loaf pan. Cover and let rise another hour or until doubled in bulk.

Bake at 400 degrees F for thirty minutes or until golden brown _(mine baked about twenty-five minutes)_. Remove from pans immediately and cool on wire racks. 

Good luck!


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you! I'll be trying this out ASAP, and repped you for your trouble. Here's to tried-and-true!



shinyapple said:


> Absolutely! I actually used a recipe from the KitchenAid mixer book, but it's the one my grandmother recommended and I wasn't going to bet against the lunchroom lady
> 
> *Basic White Bread*
> 
> ...


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 14, 2011)

IC that once in a while i read those Eat this, Not that articles on Yahoo and go "Ooh, i want to try that!" in the not that category  i guess i'm a glutton


----------



## randomjenerator (Jun 14, 2011)

Every summer, I go through a short phase where the only things I want to eat are steamed artichokes with mayo/balsamic vinegar for dipping and tomato sandwiches on white bread like my Papa makes.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 14, 2011)

Someone said that they had a better burger at McDonalds than In-n-Out. CRAZY. I'll take a fresh burger over a processed patty any day.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 16, 2011)

...I'm not obsessed, I'm not obsessed, I'm not obsessed...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 23, 2011)

My name is Fuzzy, and I've never had eggplant.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 23, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> My name is Fuzzy, and I've never had eggplant.



I haven't either..I've purchased one..and jicama..but I can never bring myself to cook or do anything with them!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 23, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I haven't either..I've purchased one..and jicama..but I can never bring myself to cook or do anything with them!


If you like carrot sticks and apple slices, you'll love jicama raw - to me it tastes like a combo of the two. Just cut it into sticks and snack away - no cooking needed. It's addictive and very refreshing.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 24, 2011)

JoyJoy said:


> If you like carrot sticks and apple slices, you'll love jicama raw - to me it tastes like a combo of the two. Just cut it into sticks and snack away - no cooking needed. It's addictive and very refreshing.



Thanks! I did the same thing with greek yogurt..I would buy it...it would go out of date and I would buy some more. Finally tried it eventually! lol


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 24, 2011)

I would suggest for someone who is just testing out the waters with eggplant to prepare it in a simple fashion and see if you like it.

Wash and dry. Slice long ways or circles. Place on a sheet or colander and salt lightly. Then set for 30 mins, rinse and pat dry. 

Lay them out on a cookie sheet, sprinkle with olive oil, salt, pepper and garlic powder and roast until done. 

You can add sauce and or cheese or just eat as is. I don't fry and like them roasted or as a ratatouille. 

Plus my bff makes the best eggplant parmesan in the world. I would not even attempt it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 24, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks! I did the same thing with greek yogurt..I would buy it...it would go out of date and I would buy some more. Finally tried it eventually! lol



I buy those big tubs of plain greek yogurt for use in curry.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm eating ribs at midnight. Life is good.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 25, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I'm eating ribs at midnight. Life is good.



Paco goin' HAM.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 25, 2011)

JoyJoy said:


> If you like carrot sticks and apple slices, you'll love jicama raw - to me it tastes like a combo of the two. Just cut it into sticks and snack away - no cooking needed. It's addictive and very refreshing.



I think I'm going to have to try this. I love both carrot sticks and apple slices.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 23, 2011)

This week alone, we've canned 30 quarts and 10 pints of tomato sauce, 15 quarts of pickled green tomatoes, about 20 pints of pickled squash relish, and so many quarts of green beans and crowder peas I lost count. Sad thing is, I helped pick another thirty pounds of tomatoes today. 

It's almost freezing weather, which mean I'll be snapping peas and beans and shucking corn for freezing,I'll be in a veggie hell till the Summer is done. 

IC I'm almost tired of veggies right now, the mere sight of a garden or a Mason jar has me sighing in despair.


----------



## randomjenerator (Jul 25, 2011)

I've always been a bit of a microwave snob as far as "cooking" goes. Not sure why, but there ya go. I recently received the Tupperwave stacked cooker set from Tupperware and a friend has been bugging me to make a cake in it. I love to bake, so the thought of cake (from a box, gasp!) in the microwave kind of had me side-eyeing...but I checked my food snobbery at the door and tried it. It was too simple not to.

1 box of yellow cake mix (any flavor will do)
12 oz soda (I used sprite, but again...whatever works)
frosting (which is optional)

You stir up the mix and soda, dump it in the cooker and then add a few dollops of frosting if you like. Cook for 10 minutes. Cool. 

I'm really pleased with the turnout. It's pretty darn good! 

View attachment microcake.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 26, 2011)

IC I had avocado for the first time.... And it sucked. But not ruling it out entirely.

Also... it's cherry season. And I am in HEAAAAAVEN. Cheap cherries = :wubu: Eating them now.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 26, 2011)

IC i am having a hormonal want to eat everything in sight day. Luckily i'm really tired and lazy today so it balances out. My brain is focused on food a lot though!


----------



## shinyapple (Aug 16, 2011)

IC I am terrified about my soon-to-be attempt at making Italian buttercream. I've melted the chocolate already and am letting it cool while I work up the guts to deal with the meringue and turning that into buttercream. It's to frost a friend's birthday cake for tonight, so wish me luck! I refused to purchase a backup can of commercial frosting.

*gears up, braces herself, and heads back in to the fray*


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 18, 2011)

Clinicals are busting my ass, so I've gotten quickly available foods. This means I eat out a lot (thank gosh for credit). Today, I tried Burger King's new california whopper. Grilled 'n' guac'd. It has guacamole on it and I think jalepeno or provolone cheese...can't taste it anyways lol Ohh...and bacon/mayo/lettuce/tomato.


----------



## Brenda (Aug 19, 2011)

I lied and said I wanted to go watch the free movie in the park tonight when really I just want is to order from the food trucks that will be there.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been craving authentic Cuban food forEVER and if someone were to hand me a slow-roast pork sandwich, black beans and rice and some fried plantains I would probably agree to any number of lurid acts. 

Seriously, the craving is that strong.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 21, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> I have been craving authentic Cuban food forEVER and if someone were to hand me a slow-roast pork sandwich, black beans and rice and some fried plantains I would probably agree to any number of lurid acts.
> 
> Seriously, the craving is that strong.



slow-roast pork sandwich.. check; black beans and rice.. check; fried plantains.. um.. think I'll need recipe for that.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 22, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> slow-roast pork sandwich.. check; black beans and rice.. check; fried plantains.. um.. think I'll need recipe for that.



Ah, but there's the rub 

Or not, as the case may be


----------



## MrBob (Aug 23, 2011)

I shall investigate on the internet, that can't be hard to prepare...and I can already make the perfect mojito to wash it down!


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 23, 2011)

I just had the BEST chicken fried rice for dinner. Yum.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 24, 2011)

My stomach feels like it's trying to digest itself while i smell dinner cooking. (rice a roni broccoli au graten) I am so hungry! I haven't eaten in 9 hours!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 25, 2011)

Found out too late that I only had angel hair pasta for my meaty red sauce. Not happy about it, but I will soldier on.


----------



## shinyapple (Aug 27, 2011)

I confess that I don't really care about the cake part of German chocolate cake. I really only eat it for the gooey, nutty, luscious coconut pecan icing. I should know by now to triple the recipe so I have some left over.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 27, 2011)

MrBob said:


> I shall investigate on the internet, that can't be hard to prepare...and I can already make the perfect mojito to wash it down!



I know exactly what you're trying to accomplish sir...quid pro quo. You're after my Regency salmon hash


----------



## MrBob (Aug 27, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> I know exactly what you're trying to accomplish sir...quid pro quo. You're after my Regency salmon hash



I've found a recipe for the pork, I may need to test ths out. And yes I'm angling for some of that hash!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 27, 2011)

shinyapple said:


> I confess that I don't really care about the cake part of German chocolate cake. I really only eat it for the gooey, nutty, luscious coconut pecan icing. I should know by now to triple the recipe so I have some left over.



I have never made a German Chocolate cake, but my Mom used to make them quite often. I am trying to remember if she used walnuts instead of pecans. I so know what you mean...that frosting is amazing. I liked when she would sometimes make it in a 13x9 pan. Putting it in the refrigerator after frosting and it became dense and ohhhhh so lovely. I made the mistake...once...of buying a GCC in some grocery store. Blech. That boxed cake texture with way too sweet frosting. I must now...well, not right now...make one! Thanks for reminding me!

*eta...refrigerating that frosting...what's left...it becomes almost like a candy....eeeeeee


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 27, 2011)

I have to agree with the GCC icing, que Homer Drool...


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 27, 2011)

Fourthed.

In all honesty, I only use cake for its icing. <hangs head in shame>


----------



## one2one (Aug 27, 2011)

Count me in on the love fest over German Chocolate icing. I think we have enough fans to justify making a second batch, and it reminds me of something one of my aunts used to do. When ever she'd make a devil's food cake with boiled icing, she'd make a double batch of the icing. One for the cake and one to eat with graham crackers.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Aug 27, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Fourthed.
> 
> In all honesty, I only use cake for its icing. <hangs head in shame>



That's nothing to be ashamed of! Cake is just a handy vehicle for yummy icing. 

There's a cupcake bakery near my apt that sells "shots" of their frosting in little sample cups and I always wondered who'd buy just icing until the day I tried a cupcake with chocolate cream cheese icing. Chocolate + cream cheese = Oh my goodness where have you been all my life?!


----------



## shinyapple (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not alone! I'm usually pretty apathetic about frosting. I'd rather eat the cake and I'm glad the frosting is there to keep it from drying out on top but on it's own, I'm rather meh about it.

Mossy, you just gave me an idea with the refrigeration thing. I'd bet you could refrigerate or maybe even put balls of the GC frosting in the freezer for a bit and then dip them in chocolate for bite sized candy treats. A delicious little diabetic coma waiting to happen! :eat2: I'm so tempted to see if it would work. LOL


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 28, 2011)

I wish that I liked German chocolate cake or frosting, but I don't. (Hangs head in shame)


----------



## Fat Brian (Aug 28, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> I wish that I liked German chocolate cake or frosting, but I don't. (Hangs head in shame)



Are you against all Aryan confections or just their chocolate cake, maybe you would like stollen ?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 28, 2011)

Its been odd to me that some German would have coconut on it. Shouldn't that be something like Hawaiian Chocolate Cake?


----------



## Mishty (Aug 28, 2011)

IC I just picked all the dried and fried pineapple,bananas,blueberries, and coconut out of the trail mix in the living room, while everyone was watching TV outside, and now everyone wants to know who the jerk is that ate all the good fruit. I just acted shocked and tried to pick the fruit outa my teeth secretly.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 31, 2011)

IC I love to collect recipes and cookbooks. I don't use them a lot per-say but I just love reading recipes and thinking of the yummy food. I just found a new vegan website that has all kinds of potential meals for me. I'm not vegan totally anymore but try to have a lot more vegan meals these days..


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 31, 2011)

I confess I would love to try the Denny's mac n' cheeseburger. 1,690 calories? Doesn't bother me.

Pasta, burger, cheese and bread all in one meal? You've just made my life!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 31, 2011)

I liked Denny's fried mozzarella grilled cheese sandwich. I made my own at home with extra cheese and it was divine. I'd like that sandwich if it were a veggie burger. (since i'm a veggie) I'm all about cheese!


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 2, 2011)

I want an home-made nacho salad.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 2, 2011)

What is nacho salad? I'm intrigued.. is it like taco salad? I love taco salad


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd image a nacho salad to have the same standard components of a taco salad, using nacho cheese sauce.. um.. too!


----------



## shinyapple (Sep 4, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to put this, but since Chobani has come up several times...I was at Walmart this morning and found it on sale there for $0.90. I haven't found it anywhere else for a comparable price, especially in multiple flavors. I'm guessing since it's a national chain, the sale should be everywhere. If you're not one who is morally opposed to Walmart, it's worth a trip!

I also confess that I had no idea they had a baking craft aisle. I was just looking for cute cupcake papers for my friend's birthday and well, I came out with not only adorable polka dot papers, but also a pastry bag, new tips, a pastry box to transport the cupcakes in later, and nearly bought a few other items. I had to remind myself that was NOT the purpose of my trip and I could come back later. I'm afraid of what my kitchen will look like once I start working and have a little more play money to burn. I foresee too many baking supplies and possible some decorating classes in my future.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 4, 2011)

I just tried Newton's Fruit Thins in blueberry brown sugar. The aroma when I opened the bag was divine. They're thin crunchy delicious cookies and they're whole grain!


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I just tried Newton's Fruit Thins in blueberry brown sugar. The aroma when I opened the bag was divine. They're thin crunchy delicious cookies and they're whole grain!



My momma got me hooked on those. She's trying to eat healthier for herself. The cranberry and citrus ones are fantastic. They sound weird - or at least that's what I thought initially - but they taste like animal crackers with a more pronounced taste. I can't explain it lol


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 4, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I just tried Newton's Fruit Thins in blueberry brown sugar. The aroma when I opened the bag was divine. They're thin crunchy delicious cookies and they're whole grain!



I discovered these last week. Loving them, and they're definitely not the "I can eat a whole bag and still feel unsatisfied" sort.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

IC Sometimes I just like to graze through the kitchen, and eat handfuls here, and pieces of this and that, right now I had a Little Debbie nutty bar, a handful of Sour Patch Kids, some tropical trail mix, bbq sunflower seeds, a raw hot dog and glass of Pepsi Max.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2011)

Picking all my favorite pieces out of Oriental party mix because I can.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 7, 2011)

IC I have a constant craving for capers at the moment. Yum...salty flowers


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> IC I have a constant craving for capers at the moment. Yum...salty flowers


Do you have canned anchovies rolled around capers in olive oil? Oh lord, that a chunk of really good artisian or Italian bread...yum.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 8, 2011)

So, ugh I just butter fried a pound of brussels sprouts, and ugh covered them in olive oil,parmesan.havarti and swiss cheeses. the little puppies are still in the pan, I'm letting the cheese and fats take over. 

Hello my name is Misty, and I am a brussels sprouts addict, it's been two hours since my fix.


Midnight and I'm cooking baby cabbages in global cheeses.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 8, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> IC I have a constant craving for capers at the moment. Yum...salty flowers





CastingPearls said:


> Do you have canned anchovies rolled around capers in olive oil? Oh lord, that a chunk of really good artisian or Italian bread...yum.



I've heard of capers on pizza, I've seen a jar, but I'm not sure other than pickling how eat them.... how do ya'll enjoy 'em?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 8, 2011)

I confess, I love corned beef so much I'm pretty sure I could a whole corned beef brisket to myself.


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 8, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Do you have canned anchovies rolled around capers in olive oil? Oh lord, that a chunk of really good artisian or Italian bread...yum.



Oooh extra salty! Imma look out for some of that, Lainey.



Mishty said:


> I've heard of capers on pizza, I've seen a jar, but I'm not sure other than pickling how eat them.... how do ya'll enjoy 'em?



I love them on top of a toasted english muffin, that's been spread with cream cheese and draped in smoked salmon. Of course I also like them straight from the jar on a spoon. They're just so darn cute


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Sep 8, 2011)

I love capers on a sesame bagel with cream cheese and lox. Or on angel hair pasta with Chicken Piccata which is a sauce made of a light flour roux, chicken broth and lemon juice. So delicious. Little salty bites of goodness.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 8, 2011)

capers and lemon on jaeger schnitzel ----

capers in Greek salad 

capers in chicken salad

capers in any salad

fried capers - with thin slices of cured salmon and slices of boiled egg on matzo

<drool>


----------



## Mishty (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh man. I just made a massive pot of venison red sauce, and I can't take a bite. "Deer meat" has always scared me, ever since I was forced to eat it as a little kid. I can't not take a single bite. 

it's all in my head, all in my mind. :huh:


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 8, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I've heard of capers on pizza, I've seen a jar, but I'm not sure other than pickling how eat them.... how do ya'll enjoy 'em?


Well, the ones I eat have anchovy rolled up around them and I just eat them from the can, dipping good chewy crunchy-crust bread into the olive oil. They're super salty but when I get a jones for them, nothing else satisfies. Especially good with a strong beer or robust wine.

I also use capers when I make puttanesca sauce which is a spicy tomato sauce with lots of chopped olives, anchovies (they're fried in olive oil and 'melt' so you don't taste fish, just a mmmm yum yum what-is-that taste) red pepper flakes and lots of capers. I'll make it for you, k? It's easy peasy.


----------



## Cors (Sep 9, 2011)

Seriously considering ordering about 12kgs of peanut M&Ms right now since it is pretty damn expensive here. Ahhh!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Sep 9, 2011)

Muffins seem to be the answer to all of my food questions right now. Are muffins in or out right now?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 9, 2011)

Mishty said:


> Oh man. I just made a massive pot of venison red sauce, and I can't take a bite. "Deer meat" has always scared me, ever since I was forced to eat it as a little kid. I can't not take a single bite.
> 
> it's all in my head, all in my mind. :huh:


Awww.. /hug/ I grew up on Venison, too. The only things I can eat it in now as an adult are jerky/sticks and some really spicy venison chili.


----------



## Amatrix (Sep 17, 2011)

I clapped and cheered when the pizza guy handed me my pizza tonight. Did not spill my beer once, thankyouverymuch.

:happy:


----------



## Mishty (Sep 17, 2011)

I loooove wasabi peas, I don't find them spicy at all....unless they touch my lips. ow owww ow owwwy


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 17, 2011)

I just ate the most juicy peach and pear. It dribbled down my arm and I needed napkins to eat them. I want more.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 17, 2011)

Made an awesome batch of French toast for breakfast and planning to grill chicken quarters for dinner. Haven't felt like cooking in a while.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Sep 17, 2011)

Amatrix said:


> I clapped and cheered when the pizza guy handed me my pizza tonight. Did not spill my beer once, thankyouverymuch.
> 
> :happy:



Good for you! It's important to keep it classy when doing your pizza victory dance. I know from personal experience.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 18, 2011)

I made the biggest omelette in life...not really....

2 egg whites & yolk
3 egg whites
1/4 skim milk
6 pieces of low sodium bacon (tastes better, in my opinion)
and a variety of veggies: broccoli, spinach, cilantro, onion, diced tomato, mushroom, green pepper, red pepper, corn kernels, jalepenos, carrots
and a bunch of cheese
Seasoned with kosher salt, freshly ground pepper, and garlic powder

All topped with sour cream and hot sauce  Yumm


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 18, 2011)

The bachelor life is causing my culinary talents to go down the toilet.


I was grilling chicken on the grill but i had WAY too much charcoal. It looked like a funeral pyre. I was able to save the chicken and decided to bake it. The critical flaw was that the baking sheet didn't have a lip.....juices spilled over and landed on the oven's element. Caught fire and smoked the house. Luckily there was no major damage or issues. Did I mention that I also burnt the bottom of the Rice-A-Roni?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 18, 2011)

ScreamingChicken said:


> The bachelor life is causing my culinary talents to go down the toilet.
> 
> 
> I was grilling chicken on the grill but i had WAY too much charcoal. It looked like a funeral pyre. I was able to save the chicken and decided to bake it. The critical flaw was that the baking sheet didn't have a lip.....juices spilled over and landed on the oven's element. Caught fire and smoked the house. Luckily there was no major damage or issues. Did I mention that I also burnt the bottom of the Rice-A-Roni?



Dude! Its you!    Why have I not noticed this??

(probably because you started this thread... and only now I made the connection...)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 19, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Dude! Its you!    Why have I not noticed this??
> 
> (probably because you started this thread... and only now I made the connection...)



Howdy, brother! Long time no see.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 19, 2011)

I am seriously craving a half and half banana/chocolate shake from Steak and shake right now. ugh!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 19, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> I am seriously craving a half and half banana/chocolate shake from Steak and shake right now. ugh!



Their mint chocolate chip ones are awesome, as well. I can't think of anything there that I don't like.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 24, 2011)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Their mint chocolate chip ones are awesome, as well. I can't think of anything there that I don't like.



Thanks for the heads up. I haven't tried that one yet. I'll have to give it a go when I get the chance. I do like mint chip.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 29, 2011)

Ic there is something about hotel rooms that always makes me want pizza late at might. So the hubby is out getting stuffed crust pizza. We no longer have pizza hurt in chico. So we're taking advantage.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 29, 2011)

I just had the most amazing homemade hamburger on rye bread. I topped it off with caramelized onions, tomato, lettuce, American and Swiss cheese, sliced banana peppers, ketchup and mustard, and mayo. Looked like a glorified patty melt with a top to it! Delicious.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 2, 2011)

IC I bought a box of strawberry milkshake and triple chocolate doughnuts the other day. I was so excited to get them home... and I dropped the box, losing all but one. And some bitches laughed at me. Lament!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 3, 2011)

I :smitten: Cracker Barrel.


----------



## Amatrix (Oct 4, 2011)

Going into work an hour early so I can eat before I work.

Beef and broccoli, you shall be mine.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm eating Linkettes. My favorite veggie hot dog. They're like crack to me.


----------



## TexasTrouble (Oct 4, 2011)

October is officially here and that means PUMPKIN!!! I'm very excited about the pumpkin related goodness going on.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 5, 2011)

I made homemade pretzels. Nom nom. Love them hot out of the oven, buttered right off, with some sea salt and then some honey mustard.


----------



## seavixen (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm seriously tempted to eat the last of the linguica instead of making it for dinner tonight and sharing it. Seriously tempted.


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 5, 2011)

seavixen said:


> I'm seriously tempted to eat the last of the linguica instead of making it for dinner tonight and sharing it. Seriously tempted.



Temptation is your soul's way of informing you something you _definitely_ should do. 

My mother purchased Publix brand Peanut Butter Cup frozen yogurt. You know the kind - vanilla yogurt/filling rather than chocolate ice cream/filling. I find this far superior to any other kind.
My mouth is blissfully appreciative.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Oct 6, 2011)

I brought my family a dozen Krispy Kremes last night. They've all left their share, so I'm badgering them for their leftovers.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 14, 2011)

It's been a terrible month for my Mama, three funerals in two weeks, and we've fried chicken,whole chickens, and tenders for the kids, enough to feed an army, made meatloafs by the pound, mac-n-cheese(old school southern style,_baked_)dutch ovens full of roast, chicken and dumplings,pintos,white beans,snap peas, corn bread,so much corn bread, dozens and dozens of sandwiches, gallons of lemonade and sweet tea, cheese biscuits, garlic biscuits, buttermilk biscuits,pints,quarts,gallons of gravies, and I won't even go into detail about the desserts.

Today we've made gumbo,crawfish and red beans & rice, for the most recent family that lost a mother at only 47, and when I called to ask where we should take the food, the poor man started sobbing, and said he'd never heard of people cooking and bringing potluck during the days of grieving, and said the thought we put into making Cajun food for his family,was beautiful(his wife was from LA) *I confess*, I was getting to my bitchin' point today, about all this cooking, hauling, cooking,sharing, cleaning etc, but now I feel bad for gettin' so pissy about. So, tonight I'm trying my hand at banana Foresters for them. 

Sometimes traditions will almost wear you down, but not when you step back and really ponder why something has survived so long.


----------



## Deven (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm craving hot wings sooo bad...


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 15, 2011)

Mishty said:


> It's been a terrible month for my Mama, three funerals in two weeks, and we've fried chicken,whole chickens, and tenders for the kids, enough to feed an army, made meatloafs by the pound, mac-n-cheese(old school southern style,_baked_)dutch ovens full of roast, chicken and dumplings,pintos,white beans,snap peas, corn bread,so much corn bread, dozens and dozens of sandwiches, gallons of lemonade and sweet tea, cheese biscuits, garlic biscuits, buttermilk biscuits,pints,quarts,gallons of gravies, and I won't even go into detail about the desserts.




I'm sorry things have been so crappy for you guys. 

Here's hoping for a MUCH better November.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 16, 2011)

gotta go peel the red potatoes..


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 18, 2011)

I confess I am driving an hour and fifteen minutes outside of town just to get some *APPLE CIDER DONUTS* . I had them every year while living in the Northeast to attend college, and I have missed them dearly for five years! 

I think I have a problem.  lolol.

To be fair I turned it into a trip with my mom, cousin, and her three year old, and we're making an afternoon of apple picking, cider, cider donuts, cider slushies, and *beautiful fall foliage*.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 19, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I am driving an hour and fifteen minutes outside of town just to get some *APPLE CIDER DONUTS* . I had them every year while living in the Northeast to attend college, and I have missed them dearly for five years!
> 
> I think I have a problem.  lolol.
> 
> To be fair I turned it into a trip with my mom, cousin, and her three year old, and we're making an afternoon of apple picking, cider, cider donuts, cider slushies, and *beautiful fall foliage*.



I see nothing wrong with this adventure at all. Eat one for me, please.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 19, 2011)

I just bought a case of canned stuffed grape leaves from Amazon because I can't find the real thing ANYWHERE. They were pricey but I'm worth this little splurge, plus I'm celebrating.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 19, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> I just bought a case of canned stuffed grape leaves from Amazon because I can't find the real thing ANYWHERE. They were pricey but I'm worth this little splurge, plus I'm celebrating.



I buy some yummy stuffed grape leaves at Costco every once in a while. I am the only one in the house that eats them.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 19, 2011)

...Grape........Leaves?.......................


----------



## Cors (Oct 20, 2011)

New love: aged balsamic, drizzled on everything, particularly fresh mozzarella! The authentic versions are not cheap though, so it will be an occasional indulgence.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 20, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ...Grape........Leaves?.......................



They're big leaves stuffed with things like rice and tomatoes or sometimes meat. Its all soaked in a yummy brine and delicious to snack on. I think it's a Greek food.


IC my husband is evil! I treated myself to some Chinese for lunch yesterday. My nerves are fried. And then he said last night over dinner that i should have gone out for Indian. So here I am stuck at home with no car desperately wanting some Indian for lunch!! He's taking me to the buffet on Saturday.. or else..


----------



## Juicy Pear (Oct 20, 2011)

I am sick with a cold, have nothing fun to eat in the house and no one who isn't busy to run to the store for me. 

I want something good!


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 20, 2011)

Cors said:


> New love: aged balsamic, drizzled on everything, particularly fresh mozzarella! The authentic versions are not cheap though, so it will be an occasional indulgence.


If you simmer balsamic vinegar in a small pot for a while until it becomes more concentrated, it's cheaper and tastes close if not exactly the same as the really old vintages (I have a soft spot for it too!)


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 20, 2011)

" ...Grape........Leaves?....................... "

They're wrapped around little portions of a stuffing (seasoned rice, with or without meat, along with chopped herbs, veggies, and other add-ins). After cooking, they can be served hot or chilled. Very common in Mediterranean cuisine. Usually called a dolma, or dolmades. Imagine a much smaller version of a cabbage roll, and that's the same concept as a stuffed grape leaf. 

The exact filling mix, sauce, and how they're served varies depending on which nation or culture the recipe comes from. I've had them with and without meat, hot or cold. The ones without meat are the most common, the leaves are stuffed with a seasoned rice mix that has a savory lemony flavor, chilled after cooking, and drizzled with olive oil and more lemon juice. They're great snacks or appetizers. Some of the bigger stores have them at the same relish bars where you can find all kinds of olives and such. Whole Foods, Central Market, and some of the big Kroger stores all have them out with the olives. Mediterranean delis and restaurants have them too. You can get them packed in a jar anywhere they sell Mediterranean foods. The meat ones I have eaten have always had ground lamb, and were served warm with either a tomato sauce, or a kind of lemony bechamel sauce on them. I have also had them served with a yogurt sauce too but can't remember if those had meat or not, just that the filling had a much different flavor, there was cinnamon and some kind of chopped dried fruit in it, along with pine nuts. 

Very good stuff if you like Mediterranean cuisine. Not too difficult to make, and usually if a store has jarred dolmas, they sell the jars of grape leaves to make your own. They're just a bit high on the pain in the butt factor because you have to work with grape leaves which aren't usually much bigger than the palm of your hand, and kind of soft from being preserved in brine. But you can also make dolmas with any large leaf green. Chard, collard, mustard, etc... I'd wilt or steam them first to make them easy to work with though.

Tracy


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 20, 2011)

Tracyarts said:


> " ...Grape........Leaves?....................... "
> 
> They're wrapped around little portions of a stuffing (seasoned rice, with or without meat, along with chopped herbs, veggies, and other add-ins). After cooking, they can be served hot or chilled. Very common in Mediterranean cuisine. Usually called a dolma, or dolmades. Imagine a much smaller version of a cabbage roll, and that's the same concept as a stuffed grape leaf.
> 
> ...



We lived over a Greek woman who made her own stuffed grape leaves. She stuffed them with a ground lamb and rice mixture, steamed them, then topped them with two sauces: A tomatoey, oregonay red sauce and a lemon bechemel/yougurt sauce.

This is the same woman, however, who complained to the landlord when I made gawumpkies, Polish stuffed cabbage. 

The family recipe, over 100 years old, does NOT have any sauce on them, and are steamed for 3-4 hours. The meat mixture has changed: Once being ground pieces of whatever meat was leftover to 2 parts ground sirloin, 2 parts ground pork, and 1 part ground veal...or Meatball/Meatloaf mix in certain areas of the country.

Why am I saying all this? Because I was just presented with a cabbage head LARGER than my head by my sister, in front of my son. I guess I'll be making them this Sunday.


----------



## Cors (Oct 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> If you simmer balsamic vinegar in a small pot for a while until it becomes more concentrated, it's cheaper and tastes close if not exactly the same as the really old vintages (I have a soft spot for it too!)



Thanks so much for the tip! :kiss2:


----------



## Juicy Pear (Oct 20, 2011)

I think grape leaves are used to wrap Salvadorian tamales. Or is that banana leaves? I forget. I'll find out next time I talk to my friend from El Salvador.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 21, 2011)

Mulled apple cider makes the whole house smell splendid, and makes the taste buds zing. 

3 quarts apple cider
2 T. cloves
2 T. allspice berries
5-6 cinnamon sticks
2 T. brown sugar
oranges cut into slices

Wet a piece of clean cheese cloth and ring out water. Add the Cloves, Allspice and cinnamon sticks to the center of cheese cloth and tie in a bundle with a piece of string. Simmer cheesecloth bundle, brown sugar, and orange slices in the apple cider for 30-35 mins. making sure that you stir a few times in order to dissolve the brown sugar. Add to coffee cup with a cinnamon stick if desired.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 21, 2011)

Yum! I always loved when my mom made cider in the crock pot. Brings back warm holiday memories.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't think I've ever had a glass of proper hot apple cider, I'm quite jealous.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 22, 2011)

I attempted a deep-dish style pepperoni pizza pie last night. While the upper and lower crust turned out beyond my expectations, the contents.. well I didn't get enough cheese, and I only had sliced pepperoni. I'm going to give it another try this coming week, and I'm going to try using "supreme"-type toppings.. pepperoni, red onion, green peppers, mushrooms, italian sausage.. and lots more cheese.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 23, 2011)

I need Indian food STAT!! (I wish it didn't take forever and a day to make a proper Indian dinner)


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 25, 2011)

Pigs in the blanket and potato wedges for dinner...mmmm.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 25, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I attempted a deep-dish style pepperoni pizza pie last night. While the upper and lower crust turned out beyond my expectations, the contents.. well I didn't get enough cheese, and I only had sliced pepperoni. I'm going to give it another try this coming week, and I'm going to try using "supreme"-type toppings.. pepperoni, red onion, green peppers, mushrooms, italian sausage.. and lots more cheese.



Try putting the pepperoni on TOP of the cheese this time. It gives it a bacony/pepperoni taste. Delicious.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 30, 2011)

Ic the smell of cupcakes in the oven make the place smell so homey and divine. If I could duplicate that with a spray or candle, i'd love it! I'm making Halloween cupcakes for Max's class party tomorrow. I hope to be done soonishly so i can toddle off to bed. I've got a chest cold and breathing sucks.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 1, 2011)

I want taco bell so badly right now.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Nov 5, 2011)

I love to bake so much! My dad worries everyday that I'm going to decide to drop out of graduate school and open my own bakery! haha

I'm also excited to share some of the things I've made with some very special people :wubu:


----------



## Windigo (Nov 6, 2011)

It's sunday and I have NO treats in the house while the stores are closed here  Can't wait for my lovely dinner of roast chicken with lemon, honey, rosemary and garlic with baked potatoes with cayun spice which will make up for that..


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2011)

I want a roast turkey dinner.. without the cooking part.


----------



## Windigo (Nov 7, 2011)

Windigo said:


> It's sunday and I have NO treats in the house while the stores are closed here  Can't wait for my lovely dinner of roast chicken with lemon, honey, rosemary and garlic with baked potatoes with cayun spice which will make up for that..



My mom solved it by baking me honey-orange cookies! I love my mom! :wubu:


----------



## Deven (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm homesick for Philly. Desperate for a cheesesteak, I stopped at Arby's to try their angus Philly.

The name Philly shouldn't be in that sandwich.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 11, 2011)

DevenDoom said:


> I'm homesick for Philly. Desperate for a cheesesteak, I stopped at Arby's to try their angus Philly.
> 
> The name Philly shouldn't be in that sandwich.


LOL That's like Subway's new Philly cheesesteaks....someone split theirs with me and I said, wth is this crap? I live in PA and have been eating the real deal since before I could walk and the Commonwealth of PA should sue Subway for such an abomination.


----------



## Deven (Nov 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> LOL That's like Subway's new Philly cheesesteaks....someone split theirs with me and I said, wth is this crap? I live in PA and have been eating the real deal since before I could walk and the Commonwealth of PA should sue Subway for such an abomination.



I miss home. I should get someone to mail me a real one. Might not be the same reheated, but it'll be better than the garbage they pass off here.

At least the grocery store here finally got Amoroso's...


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 17, 2011)

Ic I might have waited a little too long to go grocery shopping. My stomach is trying to eat itself cuz there's nothing easy to cook. I got Alex fed but nothing really for me. I hate that sick sort of feeling when your stomach is screaming out for food. I'm hitting the store after i take A to school.
I see stouffers mac n cheese in my future!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 2, 2011)

IC I love ice cream. My newest kick is Reese's Peanut Butter Cup ice cream bars. Sooo yum. I ate whole box last night. Thats would be six bars, folks. Two is my usual (as one is just not enough for this gal) but I binged on 6 of those bad boys. This morning...groan. Bad bad bad idea.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 3, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC I love ice cream. My newest kick is Reese's Peanut Butter Cup ice cream bars. Sooo yum. I ate whole box last night. Thats would be six bars, folks. Two is my usual (as one is just not enough for this gal) but I binged on 6 of those bad boys. This morning...groan. Bad bad bad idea.



Yes, those are tasty. And they disappear.. darnest thing. :doh:


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 4, 2011)

IC that all this talk of apples is torture, as I am rather deathly allergic to many varieties.


----------



## one2one (Dec 5, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> IC I love ice cream. My newest kick is Reese's Peanut Butter Cup ice cream bars. Sooo yum. I ate whole box last night. Thats would be six bars, folks. Two is my usual (as one is just not enough for this gal) but I binged on 6 of those bad boys. This morning...groan. Bad bad bad idea.



I love these, but I'm even more enamored with Edy's Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup ice cream. It's one of their 'fun flavors'. It's not just the taste but also the texture that makes it so sublime, and there are ribbons of peanut butter in there, too.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 5, 2011)

one2one said:


> I love these, but I'm even more enamored with Edy's Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup ice cream. It's one of their 'fun flavors'. It's not just the taste but also the texture that makes it so sublime, and there are ribbons of peanut butter in there, too.



Tried it. Loved it. I still like the Reese's bars better but Edy's makes some good ice cream. 

:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 22, 2011)

Everyone at work loved the butter tart square I made for our little Christmas buffet.


----------



## Tracyarts (Dec 23, 2011)

I am desperately craving a link of jitrnice (a traditional Czech pork sausage we referred to simply as "liver sausage" made from let's just say "assorted" parts of the pig, some basic and fairly mild seasonings, and barley). I grew up eating this stuff for Sunday and holiday breakfasts at my paternal grandparents' house and I have not had it in years now. The holidays have me thinking about it and missing it. 

Even knowing exactly what all is in it, I don't care, I have always loved the hell out of it...LOL! 

I know of a few small town butcher shops where I can get it for sure, but they're all more than an hour from where I live now. I'll have to wait until either my husband gets sent out that way for work and can pick some up on his way home, or until we're able to take a daytrip out that way and I can pick some up while we're out. I'll call around to a few places closer to home where I might be able to find it, but I'm pretty sure it'll be something I have to go on a quest for. 

Tracy


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 23, 2011)

STEP AWAY FROM THE GHOST PEPPER SALSA!

*tears* :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 23, 2011)

I confess I'm having second thoughts about using a Trader Joe's gingerbread cake mix to make a cake to bring to my boyfriend's family on Christmas. How hard could it be to make it from scratch? Would a mix really be so bad (and can people tell?)

I'm going to use a fairytale cottage bundt pan and sprinkle it with powdered sugar.

At least I'm not buying the store bought version. I was in the grocery store today and they had something very similar, right down to the powdered sugar, already made.

p.s. I had to order a cake carrier from Amazon to be able to take it. On Thanksgiving I had to buy a pie carrier. Baking is pricy! 

oh...it will look something like this:

View attachment cottage2.jpg​


----------



## Mishty (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm headed to Georgia to eat a four pound uber burger for my friend Mike's birthday. I'm a little nervous because to be honest I'm not a big hamburger fan, but forty eight ounces of beef is kind of wonderful to think to behold.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 23, 2011)

That looks quite lovely and it wouldn't last five minute at our table! It would be gobbled up in no time. As my mother used to say it's the thought that counts. 


I can't wait for Christmas Eve, because I know that my best friend will bring me chocolate!. 




SoVerySoft said:


> I confess I'm having second thoughts about using a Trader Joe's gingerbread cake mix to make a cake to bring to my boyfriend's family on Christmas. How hard could it be to make it from scratch? Would a mix really be so bad (and can people tell?)
> 
> I'm going to use a fairytale cottage bundt pan and sprinkle it with powdered sugar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brenda (Dec 23, 2011)

Depends on your audience. I usually bake from scratch but I know if I took a cake mix made cake to my in-laws they would not bat an eye, now my family would not go for a package made cake especially for the holidays.


""I confess I'm having second thoughts about using a Trader Joe's gingerbread cake mix to make a cake to bring to my boyfriend's family on Christmas. How hard could it be to make it from scratch? Would a mix really be so bad (and can people tell?)

I'm going to use a fairytale cottage bundt pan and sprinkle it with powdered sugar.

At least I'm not buying the store bought version. I was in the grocery store today and they had something very similar, right down to the powdered sugar, already made.

p.s. I had to order a cake carrier from Amazon to be able to take it. On Thanksgiving I had to buy a pie carrier. Baking is pricy!

oh...it will look something like this:""


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 25, 2011)

Lovelyone said:


> That looks quite lovely and it wouldn't last five minute at our table! It would be gobbled up in no time. As my mother used to say it's the thought that counts.
> 
> I can't wait for Christmas Eve, because I know that my best friend will bring me chocolate!.



Thanks! And I hope you're enjoying the chocolate! What kind is it?



Brenda said:


> Depends on your audience. I usually bake from scratch but I know if I took a cake mix made cake to my in-laws they would not bat an eye, now my family would not go for a package made cake especially for the holidays.



I know exactly what you mean. They aren't foodies, at all. That's the only reason I considered the mix. I don't think they'll notice (or care). But I still feel guilty!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 25, 2011)

Me again. Two confessions in one week!

So...there I was sitting at the dinner table with my boyfriend's family, when I realized that if I wasn't feeling self conscious (read: huge) enough - imagine if I started taking food pics!

omg.

Can't even imagine what they would have thought!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 25, 2011)

SoVerySoft said:


> Me again. Two confessions in one week!
> 
> So...there I was sitting at the dinner table with my boyfriend's family, when I realized that if I wasn't feeling self conscious (read: huge) enough - imagine if I started taking food pics!
> 
> ...



You're a freelance correspondent for a major web publication and you're gathering photos for the latest "What's for Christmas Dinner" article.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 26, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> You're a freelance correspondent for a major web publication and you're gathering photos for the latest "What's for Christmas Dinner" article.



Brilliant! I should have posted this before dinner. lol


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 27, 2011)

I got the juiciest pear EVER in my Christmas stocking. Felt a little like Lampoons vacation where aunt Bethany wrapped the gelatin and it leaked cos my pear leaked too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2011)

Woah.. stop the presses.. as observed in the 2011 goodie thread..

Ghirardelli makes peppermint bark with dark chocolate?!?!?! :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 29, 2011)

She actually couldn't make it. *sigh. She's going to get me some for my birthday. I did receive a nice ornament filled with Ghiradelli. It was lovely (what little I got of it as there were tiny hands unfolded as I opened it.)



Messed up the quote and couldn't fix it...*SoVerySoft* Thanks! And I hope you're enjoying the chocolate! What kind is it?


----------



## mejix (Jan 13, 2012)

The Table Comes First


----------



## Weeze (Jan 13, 2012)

I just burned soup 

So i'm just making toaster waffles with bananas and nutella. That's better anyway.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 13, 2012)

Weeze said:


> I just burned soup
> 
> So i'm just making toaster waffles with bananas and nutella. That's better anyway.



If you were heating a cream-based soup (cream of tomato, for instance), its *very* easy to scorch and/or burn it. Been there, try.. try again.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 13, 2012)

Weeze said:


> I just burned soup
> 
> So i'm just making toaster waffles with bananas and nutella. That's better anyway.



trololololololol whoooo the efff burns soup?  :eat1: =/= yew


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 17, 2012)

I frequent a few stores that have awesome candy selections.. I'm very much a chocaholic.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 18, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> I frequent a few stores that have awesome candy selections.. I'm very much a chocaholic.



Hi, I'm Nancy and I have an ice cream addiction. It is freezing cold and some days I'm wearing three shirts but still I want ice cream. The other night I finished off the last half of a half gallon while wrapped in a blanket and shivering. That's an addict right there. 

My latest craze are these bad boys (or the Klondike version will do in a pinch)...

View attachment 100279


The only problem is they are a bit pricey and I can eat the whole box in two shots (sometimes one). Sooo not cost effective for this budget livin' girl. But oooh sooo good.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 18, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hi, I'm Nancy and I have an ice cream addiction. It is freezing cold and some days I'm wearing three shirts but still I want ice cream. The other night I finished off the last half of a half gallon while wrapped in a blanket and shivering. That's an addict right there.
> 
> My latest craze are these bad boys (or the Klondike version will do in a pinch)...
> 
> ...



Nancy..if you live close to an Aldi....they have had those in the past..or the klondike ones!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 20, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Hi, I'm Nancy and I have an ice cream addiction. It is freezing cold and some days I'm wearing three shirts but still I want ice cream. The other night I finished off the last half of a half gallon while wrapped in a blanket and shivering. That's an addict right there.
> 
> My latest craze are these bad boys (or the Klondike version will do in a pinch)...
> 
> ...



The box never makes it home unopened.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 21, 2012)

I went driving around today thinking of places that sell Bird's Nest cookies. Could I find any? No. Am I pissy? Yes.


I hate when a store stocks something for awhile, gets you hooked, then never has it again. Fuckers!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 23, 2012)

I made THE BEST banana bread yesterday. I don't want to share it. I'm a greedy litty foodee.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 23, 2012)

I am seriously addicted to the Sugar Free Sour Jelly Bellys. OMG

I have to watch myself so I don't kill my stomach..but it's the first sugar free candy that doesn't taste like it..and I'm in llluurrrvvee!


----------



## KittyCourtz (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm addicted to Rolos (the chocolate and caramel candy). Also, I love browsing through pretty pictures of food and saving some really good ones.

On a more perverted note, I love phallic food. XD


----------



## lottapounds (Jan 26, 2012)

I am kind of in love with the chicken mcbites from crackdonalds (which is what i call mcdonalds to reflect the addictive nature of ronald's delicious concoctions).


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 27, 2012)

I crave chocolate. Every time I see some on tv I drool a little bit.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 12, 2012)

Ok, WHO is the liar that said homemade chicken soup is easy?? huh??
I decided to make Chicken Soup in the crock pot. Here's my morning so far:


Gather stuff from frig to make soup
Search for crockpot, as it is no longer where it was before Davide arrived
Find crockpot on top of frig, but can't reach it
Use broom handle to push crock pot to edge of frig, then get it down
Clean crock pot
Remove from package and wash carrots and chop up
Remember that if I want breakfast, I need to use the toaster before plugging in crock pot because 2 appliances can't use that same plug at the same time.
Push carrots aside and slice leftover italian bread from Polcari's... but if I put it in toaster now, it won't be warm. So I don't plug the crockpot in yet.
Finish chopping carrots
Pull out celery to find it is limpy mclimpy pants! Decide it's going to be soft in soup anyway, so wash and chop.
Slice onion and add to crock pot
Turn just in time to keep cat from jumping on counter but in the process, drop chopped onion on floor.
Move bench I am sitting on to pick up onion and bump head on counter.
Yell at cats
Wash hands
take chicken from package using new Martha Stewart Yellow knife for poultry (with matching yellow cutting mat for poultry! LOL). Forget that new knives are sharp and slice index finger open.
Wash hands
Keeping left index finger in air, cut chicken into pieces and add to crockpot.
Wash hands
Get cans of chicken broth from cabinet. Wait... I only have ONE can, not the three I thought I had.
Find Chicken bouillon cubes (still holding index finger in air) and add to hot water.
Decide not to wait for them to dissolve and just dump into crockpot.
Add spices to crockpot
Wash hands
Finger in air
Plug in toaster, insert bread.
Get mayo and ham from frig (have no sliced cheese )for ham sand (yes, I eat sands for brkfst!)
Bread is too thick for toaster, before I can get it out, it burns.
I don't care - finger still extended, only bleeding slightly.
Unplug toaster, plug in crockpot. Turn to high.
Make my ham sandwich
Wash hands
Sit on couch to eat said sandwich and proceed to fight off cats.
Chicken soup is NOT easy!!! Grrrrrrr


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mishe, I'm sorry about your finger boo-boo but that was one of the funniest things I've read in quite a while. I'm still LOLing over:


> Move bench I am sitting on to pick up onion and bump head on counter.
> Yell at cats


I hope your next attempt goes a little smoother...for you _and_ the cats.


----------



## SuperMishe (Feb 14, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Mishe, I'm sorry about your finger boo-boo but that was one of the funniest things I've read in quite a while. I'm still LOLing over:
> I hope your next attempt goes a little smoother...for you _and_ the cats.



LOL Nancy - I love my cats but they always be up in my biznezz!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 14, 2012)

It's V day and i got hubs a pound of chocolate and have absolutely no desire for it. What's wrong with me?!


----------



## Amatrix (Feb 15, 2012)

There is this place here in my hometown and every time I go in there I wonder why no one is eating there.

They have the absolute best hot and sour soup I have ever had. Ever.:wubu:
Also the dimsum is perfect and handmade.
They also have started to carry kimchi and fishhead soup.

I love this mishmash of Korean, Thai, Vietnamese, Chinese and Japanese food so much I put them on speed dial. Number 3 in my phone, but number one in my belly. It is real food that someone makes everyday, not like beef and broccoli, or some of the things you can get from the freezer. 

When my mom asked what I wanted for my birthday dinner, she said "Please don't ask us to eat at that place where they keep the head on things they cook.":eat2:
They know me by name, and sometimes when they make the meal for everyone working to eat they even let me try. I have never had bean curd moon cakes, or the never ending noodle bowl (which they said... longer the noddle the longer my life), or fish sauce with garlic roasted chicken and rice... It is just heaven for under 20 bucks a night.

Keep your Wendy's... I want this place forever.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 22, 2012)

IC I just had a mega case of the munchies and made myself a mini pickle buffet.
I just put out a few rows of ramekins and filled them with; bread&butter chips,kosher and Texas Pete spicy gherkins purple olives,green olives,Dude eggs,pepperchonis,jalapenos,pickled beets,pickled green tomatoes,pickled okra and these weird roasted red bell peppers.

I used gouda,brie,sharp cheddar,cream cheese, and some Kerrygold butter(which is not like butter to me at all).

Salami,pepperoni and leftover steak I didn't even use much of,I just wanted picklely things....

I made little mini kabobs on toothpicks,the different combos I invented made me giddy. :happy: Went wonderful with my Miller High life and V8.

I also confess not taking a photo was so very lame on my part.

I just had to make a bowl of pickled mix. Clean up was a bitch.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm craving a salad so hard right now. I've been subsisting on munchie food since wednesday. I'm wanting something super healthy.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh delicious Butter Tart Square baking in my oven, your heavenly smell is going to be hard to resist when I take you out.

But I must! 


:eat2:


----------



## Stuffingkit (Apr 28, 2012)

Confession: Im not nearly as good at cooking as I wish. 

Like, Guys, I can make *toast* and that is about it. 


Good thing my roommates are culinary students!


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a terrible craving for this pineapple/walnut pudding that they make at the local grocery store.


----------



## Mishty (May 6, 2012)

I've got my chicken breasts in a black pepper/lemon brine,although I love the taste of brined poultry, I don't have the min three hours it requires. I always get hungry half way through the process. 

But today,I'm going to nibble raw veggies and steamed soy beans, and wait to the chicken out. I can do this. I can....I hope. We'll see.


----------



## Lovelyone (May 6, 2012)

We had a cook out today with bbq burgers, hotdogs, baked potatoes, coleslaw,chips, and sweet tea. Man that was delicious.


----------



## AuntHen (May 19, 2012)

IC I love to sniff tea leaves (even when I am not making any tea)... be it in a bag or loose.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 30, 2012)

I have no control when it comes to strawberry season. especially when it comes to seasonal treats at certain restaurants.

Damn you Wendy's new Strawberry Shortcake Parfait! DAMN YOU TO HELL.

(yes, I already had my pj's on, yes I changed into clothes and drove there, yes it was worth it!)


----------



## intraultra (May 30, 2012)

IC I cannot stop pinning recipes on pinterest! I'm a week out from my gallbladder removal...I can't wait to actually be able to make some of these! I am sure everyone is sick of me pinning peanut butter desserts.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 14, 2012)

IC I am craving really good homemade spaghetti and meatballs mmmmmmmm


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 14, 2012)

I love spicy food. I like my eyes watering, my nose running, my lips/mouth/tongue burning from pure-unadulterated, unbridled deliciousness.

I also love hot men....who can cook :wubu:


----------



## Danniel.Vincent (Jun 19, 2012)

FatAndProud said:


> I love spicy food. I like my eyes watering, my nose running, my lips/mouth/tongue burning from pure-unadulterated, unbridled deliciousness.
> 
> I also love hot men....who can cook :wubu:




well, i have to confess, i'm a good hobby-cooker and i drink tabasco like water...

where and when mrs fatandproud? :smitten:


----------



## Mishty (Jun 21, 2012)

Tried the new Wholly Guacamole hotdog,extra jalapenos and a extra mustard,onion,pepper chilli dog. Tots. Route 44 cherry coke and cheese sticks. 

I like the dog,the cheese sauce was the only thing I didn't understand. Why mess up the pepper jack with a weird nacho sauce,I dunno. 







I confess I'll eat anything with guacamole slathered on it. And this is my first taste of the Wholly stuff and yes it is Holy. I'm addicted. :eat2:


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 22, 2012)

IC that I am craving "fast food" and I normally do not


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 22, 2012)

IC that I had ice cream twice today!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a serious..SERIOUS craving for the mussels I posted in the Restaurant Pics Thread.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 30, 2012)

I am trying to not cook as much in the summer to save money on electricity, so I have been using the rice cooker more and also having more fresh veggies.

The whole problem with fresh veggies is, I enjoy eating most of them, even moreso than cooked veggies, but they give me gas. :blush:


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 30, 2012)

SuperMishe said:


> Ok, WHO is the liar that said homemade chicken soup is easy?? huh??
> I decided to make Chicken Soup in the crock pot. Here's my morning so far:




Well, it can be if you cheat like me and buy the pre-cut veggies, or stick them into a food processor so you don't have to manually cut them. For chicken soup, I buy the frozen bags of mixed veggies with diced carrots and other stuff. No cutting involved. 

It's also probably easier if you don't own cats.

I hate cutting up onions and garlic.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 5, 2012)

I am really looking forward to my birthday cake tomorrow. My mouth just starts watering at the thought of it! Bonnie Butter cake with Penuche frosting.. mmmmm (It's a family tradition )


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 10, 2012)

cooking mussels at home for the first time tonight...fingers crossed this goes well..lol


----------



## Tad (Jul 10, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> cooking mussels at home for the first time tonight...fingers crossed this goes well..lol



Good luck--they are lovely when done just the right amount of time. Once they have opened up they are cooked, get them off the heat and serve quickly or they go kind of soft and the flavour goes kind of meh.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 10, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> cooking mussels at home for the first time tonight...fingers crossed this goes well..lol



What a coincidence. I'm also cooking mussels tonight. Making a big pot with mussels, shrimp, olive oil, tomatoes, and seasonings. I'd rep you, but it won't let me.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 10, 2012)

cheeseburger on a burger roll with a slice of tomato, sweet onions, lettuce mayo and ketchup. It's delish.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 10, 2012)

Tad said:


> Good luck--they are lovely when done just the right amount of time. Once they have opened up they are cooked, get them off the heat and serve quickly or they go kind of soft and the flavour goes kind of meh.




Most of them were great..some of them were horrible. lol That's what happens you buy seafood and you're landlocked. The seafood counter does have them flown in several times a week. I may try them again sometime.



EMH1701 said:


> What a coincidence. I'm also cooking mussels tonight. Making a big pot with mussels, shrimp, olive oil, tomatoes, and seasonings. I'd rep you, but it won't let me.


Yum! I just sauteed garlic and shallots with some thyme in butter and olive oil..added a bottle of blonde ale and then added in the mussels..finished with a couple tablespoons of heavy cream at the end. Yours sounds great!


----------



## Tad (Jul 11, 2012)

Misty: one key is to find out what day the seafood counter gets their deliveries, and plan on having them that day 

Another trick, before you cook them, rinse them in cold water while shaking them (in a colander, sieve, or something like that). Any that don't close themselves up are dead and should be tossed. Likewise, after cooking, any that are shut tight, don't eat. You want them shut tight when rinsing, and open after cooking.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 23, 2012)

I confess that I impulse bought a 100 ounce refillable insulated travel mug at a gas station this afternoon for no other reason than it was the biggest one I have ever seen. It's absolutely outrageous, it weighs several pounds filled and won't even fit in my kitchen cabinet. LOL!

Tracy


----------



## boxes (Jul 24, 2012)

oysters. I want more oysters.


----------



## one2one (Jul 29, 2012)

I swear, if one more person assumes I eat at McDonald's I'm going to show them my triglyceride results, make 'em buy me a lobster salad and watch me eat it while writing "I will not make assumptions about fat people." 100 times on the blackboard.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 2, 2012)

I REALLY REALLY want some chinese food..


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 6, 2012)

I got all the fixins for cheeseburgers... but I lost the urge to grill.


----------



## asbel_garcia123 (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't let me near a cooking device. I can only cook with a cookbook in hand, otherwise I screw it up


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 14, 2012)

Ic i had my first daiquiri since i was like 21 (I rarely drink). My arms are all tingly.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 15, 2012)

IC that I have been addicted to Heath Blizzards this week. Why isn't dairy queen open at 1am


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 16, 2012)

I am craving a Fiesta burger from Ricky's...again. These things are like crack to me. Maybe it's a good thing they are over $6 a pop and this place is 40 miles away otherwise all bets would be off. :eat1:

BTW it's a 6 oz Angus Beef patty topped with pepper jack, sauteed onions, chiles, and jalapenoes and chipotle mayo on a jalapeno cheddar sourdough bun...oh my!


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 26, 2012)

IC... I let a piece of chocolate melt in my mouth a little before I start chewing. Also, I will occasionally take a bite, followed immediately by a sip of coffee if I am having coffee too. Like... right now for example. *happy sigh*


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 27, 2012)

" I am craving a Fiesta burger from Ricky's...again. These things are like crack to me. "

That sounds real good, where exactly is this Ricky's located?

Tracy


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 29, 2012)

Ic that I think i could eat an entire meal of cooked onions.. caramelized are my favorite. I think onions might just be my favorite food.. I think i'm craving them cuz i'm out of them...


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 1, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> Ic that I think i could eat an entire meal of cooked onions.. caramelized are my favorite. I think onions might just be my favorite food.. I think i'm craving them cuz i'm out of them...



You got me thinking about french onion soup with broiled gaaaaahlic cheese bread.



> You just spread reputation around yadda yadda yadda...



I'm gone from Dims forever and I still can't rep Megan?


----------



## azerty (Nov 1, 2012)

Cooking 'canelé'





Coockies with vanila flavour.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 1, 2012)

IC I are my first bigmac last night (I know! My friend was like whaaaaatt??) and I didn't really like it. I was always a plain cheeseburger gal and I always preferred Burger King, but the one in my area has closed down. But I was high and hungry and I just said the first thing I saw on the menu. I should've stuck with a plain cheeseburger


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2012)

International eye-candy, McDonald's style

http://twistedsifter.com/2011/12/exotic-mcdonalds-dishes-around-the-world/


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 6, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> International eye-candy, McDonald's style
> 
> http://twistedsifter.com/2011/12/exotic-mcdonalds-dishes-around-the-world/



OOH i want to try all the Indian stuff!  I know that they don't do much meat sales there. Also a McFalafel looks good  And basically anything with paneer is good in my book


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 6, 2012)

Ic i got burned when trying to eat a piece of fresh out of the oven pizza. My chest has a little welt now when a dribble of hot sauce landed on me. (I'm wearing a tanktop since it's unseasonably warm)


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 8, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> OOH i want to try all the Indian stuff!  I know that they don't do much meat sales there. Also a McFalafel looks good  And basically anything with paneer is good in my book



An article about the making of the McSpicy Paneer 

(The Team) tried several hundred formulations together for making paneer using different kinds of milk and creating different levels of moisture in the finished cheese. "We needed a paneer that was neither so soft that it crumbled easily during processing nor so firm that it became rubbery on frying. We had to walk a fine line." 

They settled on locally produced buffalo milk.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 8, 2012)

That's cool. I dunno if I've ever had any buffalo milk stuff. I think the most adventurous dairy has been goatmilk cheese 
ETA: A few years back, mcdonalds had a great veggie burger but it didn't last long. It was lame to have to go across the street to get the vegtarian fries at BK. That burger was really good and happened to be on sale for a summer we took two road trips..


IC I am craving a plate full of summer rolls big time!!. I have everything but the mint. I am going to buy a couple of bunches of mint for the weekend.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 8, 2012)

A lot of fresh mozzarella is made with water buffalo milk so chances are, you've had it.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 8, 2012)

Double-post


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 8, 2012)

I confess I want a chef salad from Nick's Patio with poppy seed dressing. *sigh.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2012)

I recently saw a small tub of fresh mozzerella cheese at the supermarket, and I wondered.. what would you do with such a small quantity of fresh cheese? I normally get a big block and shred it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 18, 2012)

IC there's something very comforting about a homemade, hot cup of cocoa on a cool November evening.


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 25, 2012)

IC that if I had a tub of cheesecake mix, I would not share it with anyone and I'd buy some 'Nilla wafers to see to it that the tub was not lonesome.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 26, 2012)

IC I saw SIlk Chocoalte Mint Milk this past week and now I am craving it something bad. It's made worse by the fact that I have have given up sugary drinks in general.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 27, 2012)

ScreamingChicken said:


> IC I saw SIlk Chocoalte Mint Milk this past week and now I am craving it something bad. It's made worse by the fact that I have have given up sugary drinks in general.


Speaking of....has ANYBODY tried *Silk Nog*? I need a review, pretty please!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 27, 2012)

I have seen silk nog for nearly 20 years now and am afraid to try it. I've never had nog and not sure if i'd like it. I've been told it's thick and creamy and not sure if my palate would like that.
eta: my parents get it most holidays. They like it. I'm just really picky about textures and that's what's stopping me..


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 27, 2012)

Thick and creamy is pretty mucn an on target description. I prefer the non alcoholic Southern Comfort egg nog myself.


----------



## azerty (Nov 28, 2012)

Silk Nog, is it a beverage made of soy ? If so, I don't think it exists in the part of the world, where I live.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, it's made from the soy milk brand Silk. Up until a few years ago, it was hard to find. Now it's even at regular grocery stores around here.


----------



## azerty (Nov 28, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> Yes, it's made from the soy milk brand Silk. Up until a few years ago, it was hard to find. Now it's even at regular grocery stores around here.



I don't quite understand, it is made also of brand silk, silk used to make ties or scarfs ? Sorry for my bad understand of English !


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 28, 2012)

azerty said:


> I don't quite understand, it is made also of brand silk, silk used to make ties or scarfs ? Sorry for my bad understand of English !



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk_(soy_milk)

Here ya go hon..this will tell ya all about it


----------



## azerty (Nov 28, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silk_(soy_milk)
> 
> Here ya go hon..this will tell ya all about it



Thank you, merci


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 28, 2012)

IC I could really go for an ice cream sammich. :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Deven (Nov 28, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> IC I could really go for an ice cream sammich. :eat2: :eat1:



That sounds really good.

I really want a salad. Like, so bad that I'm debating the drive to Wendy's or something for one...


----------



## Pandasaur (Dec 2, 2012)

I ran out of kimchi and nothing tastes right anymore.....I didn't even like eating it until last May...plus I only eat a particular brand

Now I have to wait and pick it up from my favorite Korean market which is like 40 miles away


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 3, 2012)

I suddenly have a craving for a crisp green salad with Catalina dressing. And fake (tvp) bacon bits.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 3, 2012)

IC that I had the BEST sausage and roast beef boat sandwich I have EVER had in my life today. They take the fully cooked italian sausage and roast beef and put it in a fryer for about 30 seconds, drain it, cover it with banana peppers and mozzarella cheese, pop it into a toaster to melt the cheese, and send along Au Jus. Sweet baby Jesus that was delightful.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 5, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Speaking of....has ANYBODY tried *Silk Nog*? I need a review, pretty please!!!



I make eggnog lattes with it. It's pretty good!


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 6, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> I ran out of kimchi and nothing tastes right anymore.....I didn't even like eating it until last May...plus I only eat a particular brand
> 
> Now I have to wait and pick it up from my favorite Korean market which is like 40 miles away



Sounds like a good reason to buy yourself an early Christmas present.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 18, 2012)

I confess I'm going to experiment and try to make "Sweet and Spicy Bacon-Wrapped Chicken Bites" sometime soon. Just need to thaw my chicken tits and bacon and I'll be set, Lol. 

I'm hesitant only because it'd be a waste of bacon if they turned out terrible.



(Bonus Confession: I secretly like cooking.. when I have the motivation/energy for it. )


----------



## I'm Not Zoidberg (Dec 19, 2012)

Pandasaur said:


> I ran out of kimchi and nothing tastes right anymore.....I didn't even like eating it until last May...plus I only eat a particular brand
> 
> Now I have to wait and pick it up from my favorite Korean market which is like 40 miles away



It's actually pretty easy to make. I've made it several times and was very satisfied with the results.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 12, 2013)

IC I'm going to attempt to make penuche fudge this weekend. I desperately NNNNEEEEEEEEEDDDDD fudge! I have everything but the evaporated milk so as soon as i get my hands on it, the fudge will be mine!!! mwhahahaha


----------



## Mishty (Feb 13, 2013)

IC I love to make random things from leftover taco beef.
I just made sloppy Joe's,and last night I added 'sgetti sauce to some and made pizza quesadillas. Sometimes I just add a half can of chili for dogs,or make a quick shepherd's pie single serve type deal.

It's got a great smoky flavor that can be masked or enhanced...and it's beef.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 14, 2013)

WANT!!!
http://dudefoods.com/cheese-grilled-cheese-sandwich/


----------



## veggieforever (Feb 14, 2013)

[[/SIZE]


HottiMegan said:


> IC I'm going to attempt to make penuche fudge this weekend. I desperately NNNNEEEEEEEEEDDDDD fudge! I have everything but the evaporated milk so as soon as i get my hands on it, the fudge will be mine!!! mwhahahaha



Couldnt agree more! What is it about fudge that is so DAMN GOOOOOOOOOOOOD!! I also adore tablet (but being Scottish, thats mandatory! haha!) xXx


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 16, 2013)

^^^^ I don't get fudge very often but i sure love it.. now i have to google tablet 

I'm making penuche fudge and chocolate fudge this afternoon


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 17, 2013)

Boo! I tried the penuche recipe and it didn't work out  The chocolate fudge was fine.. but that's not my bag as much as penuche  It's delicious but melts when out of the fridge.


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 23, 2013)

I discovered these today. OMG so yummy!!! I wish i had two more packs!


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 2, 2013)

IC that I read the foodee board when I'm hungry, between cooking, while cooking, and sometimes while eating lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been challenged to make homemade mac and cheese, with those lil'smokies sausages, wrapped in a egg roll wrapper or tortilla and deep fried.

It doesn't sound too hard, but I'm thinking I'll chill the mac and cheese before wrapping. Less mess?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 13, 2013)

I completely forgot that I have a raspberry patch (how could I forget that?) and its full of wilted, dark red/purple fruit.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 20, 2013)

This is not my confession but I am doing this on behalf of my 13 year old son, Wes.

Wes had had numerous mild to severe allergies since he was a baby that we're either environmental or food in nature. Peanuts was the big one so that has been a no no since about the age of 2. Since all he has known since then is nut free , it's no big deal now. He's very proactive , always asking if something is made with nuts, etc.

Me and his mother decided it was times to retest to see if the same allergies are still there, if old ones went away, or if new ones popped up. The results came back and he has mild allergy to every tree and grass in East and Central Texas, still severely allergic peanuts, is till mildly allergic to milk, eggs, wheat, and now beef(wtf?). However, a new allergy came up and it is also his most severe one. Even more severe than the peanut allergy. Guess what it is?

PORK!

That's right...pork. How does this happen? He has my Memphis and his mother's Mississippi genetics and that is pork BBQ country. I have never heard of an allergy to pork.

So no more bacon, sausage, pork chops, pork loin, ham, pork ribs, pulled pork sandwiches, some types of hot dogs. And he is a big fan of pretty much everything I just listed.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 20, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> This is not my confession but I am doing this on behalf of my 13 year old son, Wes.
> 
> Wes had had numerous mild to severe allergies since he was a baby that we're either environmental or food in nature. Peanuts was the big one so that has been a no no since about the age of 2. Since all he has known since then is nut free , it's no big deal now. He's very proactive , always asking if something is made with nuts, etc.
> 
> ...



I have two nieces who are allergic to pork.

My foodie confession is that I've been dieting for months and just today I saw some pecan caramel turtle bars that would put and end to my diet in a heartbeat if I had them. Glad that I do not have the money to make them. WHEW.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 20, 2013)

Lovelyone said:


> I have two nieces who are allergic to pork.
> 
> My foodie confession is that I've been dieting for months and just today I saw some pecan caramel turtle bars that would put and end to my diet in a heartbeat if I had them. Glad that I do not have the money to make them. WHEW.



What I have read up about pork allergies indicates it's not only rare but but that someone who has them also tends to be allergic to cats (which he is as well). It's just mind boggling knowing how much pork he eats and has never went in to shock because of it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 20, 2013)

My name is Fuzzy and I'm a Diet Coke Addict.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 22, 2013)

I like to get those jars of ultimate blue cheese dressing that are in the cold case in the produce section.. and forget salad.. I eat it by the ever lovin' spoonful


----------



## FatAndProud (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm not attracted to men that can't cook - instant turn off lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 23, 2013)

Ic I have had, for the first time, many dreams about eating. The last two days i dreamed of eating huge feasts of foods i have pretty much given up. The dreams don't help the cravings go away. I'm trying really hard to only eat nutrient dense foods and these dreams seem to be trying to sabotage me. They're practically food porn dreams!


----------



## Tad (Jul 23, 2013)

IC that I always slightly dread going to my sister's for supper--as I am tonight--because her food is almost always bland, uninspiring, and unsatisfying. I always get the feeling that for her both eating and cooking are just chores one needs to do, like laundry or brushing your teeth. How we could be this closely related and have such completely opposite feelings towards food, I don't know.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 23, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I've been challenged to make homemade mac and cheese, with those lil'smokies sausages, wrapped in a egg roll wrapper or tortilla and deep fried.



Am I really the only person who wants to know how these turned out?!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 23, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm not attracted to men that can't cook - instant turn off lol


While on a similar note, I'm triply attracted to a man who CAN cook and loves to.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 23, 2013)

" I like to get those jars of ultimate blue cheese dressing that are in the cold case in the produce section.. and forget salad.. I eat it by the ever lovin' spoonful "

I used to pick up a jar of that dressing, along with a pack of crispy breadsticks to dip in it, and go straight to chowtown! 

Tracy


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Am I really the only person who wants to know how these turned out?!



I tried it with egg roll wraps and they were really dry. I've been meaning to try it again using a fake cheese like velvetta instead of a cheese bechamel sauce.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2013)

I can cook, and I love to cook, and I love to find new and different recipes. But sometimes, I like to let the good people at cracker barrel do the cooking.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jul 24, 2013)

I confess that if someone put a chocolate chip cheesecake in front of me right now I would probably eat the whole thing. Equally, I would devour some keebler cinnamon cookies, cheesecake bites, a chocolate shake, a large pizza, and some mustard onion and honey pretzel pieces. That is all.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm saddened to confess that i ate pizza last night for the first time since starting clean eating and it made me feel sick all last night. It was good eating it but made me feel yucky the rest of the evening. I loved pizza.


----------



## one2one (Jul 25, 2013)

I just found out where to buy duck fat locally, and I think this calls for a little foodie field trip very soon.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 26, 2013)

ScreamingChicken said:


> What I have read up about pork allergies indicates it's not only rare but but that someone who has them also tends to be allergic to cats (which he is as well). It's just mind boggling knowing how much pork he eats and has never went in to shock because of it.



I know from my own allergies, which are the top of the scale for most things, that lots of allergens don't affect me in the anaphylactic shock sort of way. I might get a chronically stuffy nose. Soy makes me very, very red in the face. Strawberries make me itch. Shellfish will make it seem like I got severe food poisoning. [And because of the vast amount of cross-contamination, I'm leery of most seafood products.] Green beans will make me projectile vomit a la The Exorcist and that one scene. I've learned to be sensitive to the changes in my body, not just the life-threatening ones, and I decide if it's worth eating the allergen or not. Some things just are not worth the price I pay. Some are, or at least avoiding them is too big of a pain in the butt. Hopefully your son will be able to enjoy the things he technically shouldn't have so long as they're not causing a scary type of reaction, at least on rare occasions. And always have that Epipen handy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm making experimental blueberry-banana bread muffins and it smells so good in the house right now. I can't wait to see if they worked out.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 8, 2013)

IC that I just had a type of food "revelation". I am sure other people have thought about this before me or it has been discussed in articles or corners that I do not know of (especially those who preach and practice moderation) but regardless of all that, it's really cool and I do not know why I did not consider it before.

Health nuts, doctors, weight loss programs, etc always push off on everyone the idea that they should only consume foods that are "good for them". For example, "eat more oatmeal, it lowers cholesterol and "scrubs" your blood".

Ok... so let's take butter. High in fat and cholesterol. You add some to your oatmeal.. is it fair to say the combination of both would balance each other out?

Put some sugar and cinnamon in your oatmeal... cinnamon is know to lower blood sugar/counter act sugar, etc. Wouldn't the same apply here?

I could make many examples but I am sure you get my drift. 

Anyway, this amazed me today and gives me more armor towards those who try to categorize food as bad and good!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 8, 2013)

This thing rocks! Even though I've already cut myself trying to clean it.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 9, 2013)

Ic I just learned that bill Gates is behind a great vegan "chicken". I had it at my brothers wedding and is awesome. I've never been a fan of the guy cuz, you know, windows but this is good stuff! To bad is closest retailer is 90 away.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Sep 11, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Ic I just learned that bill Gates is behind a great vegan "chicken". I had it at my brothers wedding and is awesome. I've never been a fan of the guy cuz, you know, windows but this is good stuff! To bad is closest retailer is 90 away.



what is it called, megan?


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 12, 2013)

It's called Beyond Meat. It's one of the best meat substitutes I've ever had. I don't know how it compares to the real thing as I've never had real meat. They sell it at Whole Foods. http://beyondmeat.com/


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2013)

I have rediscovered the McDonald's McDouble. :blush:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 21, 2013)

This is partially selfish, because I hate learning stuff incorrectly, but I wish people could learn to distinguish between food terms.... ie trifle vs truffle, macaroon vs macaron. It's not all snobbery either. I want to know what I'll end up with at the end of the recipe! :happy:


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ok, major weirdness has happened to me. I just had a jar of mayo go bad and it's at least a couple of months before the expiration date. It's all goey and yellowy inside and smells bad. I know I didn't leave it out or anything. Maybe I just had bad luck?

I'm trying to make egg salad and I have no idea what I'm going to use now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2013)

Bad food happens. 

I always crack an egg into a separate bowl first before adding to the recipe in case I get a bad one. If I can't remember when I made a leftover, it gets thrown out. When in doubt, throw it out. Your health is worth the trouble of buying/making more.

(Homemade mayo is the bomb, btw)


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm stressed out and am thinking of being bad and making some pasta. It's my comfort food.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm stressed out and am thinking of being bad and making some pasta. It's my comfort food.



Mac and Cheese! Mac and Cheese!...


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 23, 2013)

EMH1701 said:


> Ok, major weirdness has happened to me. I just had a jar of mayo go bad and it's at least a couple of months before the expiration date. It's all goey and yellowy inside and smells bad. I know I didn't leave it out or anything. Maybe I just had bad luck?
> 
> I'm trying to make egg salad and I have no idea what I'm going to use now.


Often it's because of extreme temperature fluctuations which can occur at the store, warehouse, etc., before purchase which leads to premature breakdown before opening. But sometimes it's just a bad batch.

I once bought a 2 liter bottle of soda for my mom and inside the sealed bottle something was floating. I didn't see it initially because it was stuck to the wall of the bottle behind the label. When I called the manufacturer, they said that sometimes happens but didn't explain how or even what it was. 

I also worked in food service and we once got a return case of small Tropicana bottled orange juice. The case was shrinkwrapped, the bottle had the safety band on it, and inside was a few inches of oj and a dead drowned mouse.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2013)

I purchased a can of Treet a couple months back when I got a craving. The can is still in my pantry waiting for me to get that craving back. I'm not sure if it will.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 23, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Mac and Cheese! Mac and Cheese!...



I ended up having top ramen doctored up with spaghetti sauce and cheese.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 29, 2013)

There is a sandwich shop in Mobile, AL where you can get the most amazing sub sandwiches. The meat doesn't come in prepackaged portions that taste like something you'd get cheap at the grocery store. Oh, no. This is actual delicatessen meat sliced to order. I had a super club sandwich, with roast beef, turkey, bacon (crispy, not limp!), mayo, tomato, lettuce and pickle. A half pound of meaty goodness with toppings on a seven inch long wheat roll. Exquisite! Subway cannot compete with this level of sandwich artistry.

The place: Lenny's Sub Shop, 4052 Government Blvd, Mobile, AL. If you're ever in Mobile, try to find the time to go. You will not regret it.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 1, 2013)

Einstein's pumpkin bagels are the bees knees :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2013)

Back when I used to get the Spicy Italian at a particular Subway, toasted with provolone and a generous portion of marinara sauce (from the meatballs) because I thought the gal behind the counter was treating me special.. until I found out that's just called the Pizza sub. :doh:


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 2, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> Einstein's pumpkin bagels are the bees knees :wubu:



Oooh gosh, they sound lovely. I wish we got pumpkin stuff here in the UK.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 5, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Oooh gosh, they sound lovely. I wish we got pumpkin stuff here in the UK.



Yes, I love everything pumpkin!  I wish you did too, boo 


IC I want to gorge on a big box of Russell Stover's assorted chocolates tonight!! :eat1:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 6, 2013)

Who put this bag of fun size snickers in front of me?


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 6, 2013)

Candy corn white chocolate M&M's. They're candy corn COLORS but not flavored (THANK GOD). 


They taste like happiness.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 6, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Candy corn .




Thank you for reminding me that I have an unopened bag (not for long) of candy corn in my closet :happy:


----------



## one2one (Oct 7, 2013)

I had what was quite possibly the best meal of my life about a week ago. It was incredible, but I've been feeling guilty about it for the last few days, and I never feel guilty about food so it's really bothering me. Here's the short version. We were all sharing bites of many different dishes with each other, and I had a bite of my first ( and last) foie gras. It was seared with three different forms of raspberry and really wonderful. I completely forgot how it's produced until someone reminded me later and also forgot that I swore I'd never eat it because the idea of force feeding through a tube to fatten the liver is incredibly cruel. It was a mistake that I'll get over, but right now I feel terrible about it.


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 8, 2013)

one2one said:


> [Post-foie gras guilt]


Understandable feelings. It's not like you knew what you were getting into at the time and just went "eh, screw 'em" though. But I would have felt the same. Hope it blows over soon!
-----

Here's my rant:
My dad made a salady dish about a year ago that I believe had couscous, lentils and beans in it, and I think chicken too.... and obviously some veggies. He claims he made it from some recipe or other and, for the life of us, we can't find that damn recipe anywhere. 

Thing is, I _could_ just find any ol' recipe and try to make it..... but EVERYONE wants to make it tangy. That dish of my dad's wasn't tangy at all, just somehow ridiculously flavourful. I thought I'd died and gone to heaven that day, and that god had tailor-made it to my taste buds :eat2:

I'm not the recipe improv queen, so.... dilemma!


----------



## Tad (Oct 8, 2013)

one2one said:


> I had what was quite possibly the best meal of my life about a week ago. It was incredible, but I've been feeling guilty about it for the last few days, and I never feel guilty about food so it's really bothering me. Here's the short version. We were all sharing bites of many different dishes with each other, and I had a bite of my first ( and last) foie gras. It was seared with three different forms of raspberry and really wonderful. I completely forgot how it's produced until someone reminded me later and also forgot that I swore I'd never eat it because the idea of force feeding through a tube to fatten the liver is incredibly cruel. It was a mistake that I'll get over, but right now I feel terrible about it.



I can sympathize. I was late to a get together at one friends house last year, everyone was already a couple of beers in and chatting in small groups. I locked on to the left over hors d'oevres and found a little bit of the most amazing pate ..... only late was I told what it really was, long after I had polished off every remaining crumb.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 9, 2013)

ODFFA said:
 

> Here's my rant:
> My dad made a salady dish about a year ago that I believe had couscous, lentils and beans in it, and I think chicken too.... and obviously some veggies. He claims he made it from some recipe or other and, for the life of us, we can't find that damn recipe anywhere.
> 
> Thing is, I _could_ just find any ol' recipe and try to make it..... but EVERYONE wants to make it tangy. That dish of my dad's wasn't tangy at all, just somehow ridiculously flavourful. I thought I'd died and gone to heaven that day, and that god had tailor-made it to my taste buds :eat2:
> ...



From your memory, would you classify this recipe as Mediterranean, Middle-Eastern, or Indian? It would help narrow things a bit. and do you remember what the green leafy veggies were... arugula or spinach?


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 9, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> From your memory, would you classify this recipe as Mediterranean, Middle-Eastern, or Indian? It would help narrow things a bit. and do you remember what the green leafy veggies were... arugula or spinach?



My best guess would be Mediterranean. Definitely not Indian. As for any leafy greens, most likely arugula. Unfortunately, my dad only *just remembers making the dish that one time, so getting any particulars out of him at this stage isn't much of an option


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Oct 9, 2013)

I saw a recipe today for some apple bread with Biscoff. It looked okay, but maybe I'm just an OCD foodie.

I love Biscoff with bananas. Not so much with apples. But apples and a gourmet peanut butter should be a staple of anyone's eating, IMO. :eat2:

And because of that quirk? I think I'll pass on the bread, TYVM.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 11, 2013)

IC i am anxiously waiting for Beyond Meat to be sold in regular stores. It's only in whole foods and the closest one is 100 miles away and that just sucks! Apparently they're going to be selling in more stores starting this month.. i cant wait. I could see myself being like an addict with that stuff. IT's so darned good.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 20, 2013)

I wanted some cold pizza. Its a craving I can't quite explain. 

So I got a meat lover's pizza. Baked it. Let it cool. Put the individual peices in a gallon size ziploc bag. Chilled them. And then, ate some cold pizza. 

:blink:


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 20, 2013)

You're pregnant.



Fuzzy said:


> I wanted some cold pizza. Its a craving I can't quite explain.
> 
> So I got a meat lover's pizza. Baked it. Let it cool. Put the individual peices in a gallon size ziploc bag. Chilled them. And then, ate some cold pizza.
> 
> :blink:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 20, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> You're pregnant.



I think I'm safe in saying that I don't have to worry about any stranger walking up, putting a hand on my belly and asking when I'm due.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 20, 2013)

I would put my hand on your belly and ask when you're due <3


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 21, 2013)

I wish I had a car to go get me some Crystal lite and some port wine cheese and crackers.


----------



## Dromond (Oct 23, 2013)

If pigs were really smart, they wouldn't be bacon.


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 24, 2013)

IC I went grocery shopping yesterday and spent $261. I live alone. I did not stock up on staples. I just bought what I wanted and didn't care what it cost. But I'm going to blame it on the kitty litter and cat food. lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 24, 2013)

SuperMishe said:


> IC I went grocery shopping yesterday and spent $261. I live alone. I did not stock up on staples. I just bought what I wanted and didn't care what it cost. But I'm going to blame it on the kitty litter and cat food. lol



I don't live alone but sometimes i just throw some splurges in the cart just cuz i want to. I think it's necessary for some food happiness


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 24, 2013)

SuperMishe said:


> IC I went grocery shopping yesterday and spent $261. I live alone. I did not stock up on staples. I just bought what I wanted and didn't care what it cost. But I'm going to blame it on the kitty litter and cat food. lol


I have 'sauce days' where I pick up every kind of Asian sauce I can find. There are 'herb and spice days', "Eastern European anything days', 'flavored vodka, rums, or liquors days' and so on. I like my little forays into trying different things and don't guilt over it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 24, 2013)

There's nothing wrong with having all the Asian sauces... :blush:


----------



## one2one (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks ODFFA and Tad for the understanding .... it really helped!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 3, 2013)

its best to make pizza dough at least 24 hours in advance, 3 or 4 days will make it even better... *insert picture of woman saying nobody got time for that*


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 6, 2013)

" IC I went grocery shopping yesterday and spent $261. I live alone. I did not stock up on staples. I just bought what I wanted and didn't care what it cost. "

I do that a few times a year. There are so many places in Houston that make it way too easy, too. 

Tracy


----------



## TearInYourHand (Nov 6, 2013)

SuperMishe said:


> IC I went grocery shopping yesterday and spent $261. I live alone. I did not stock up on staples. I just bought what I wanted and didn't care what it cost. But I'm going to blame it on the kitty litter and cat food. lol



So- spill the beans- what did you get? Or at least the highlights!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm waiting for McDonalds to release the McRib. Its usually around November right?

Anyway, BK is advertising their version of the rib sandwich. Yes. I'm going to get one tomorrow. Or as soon as they release it here. More than one.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 10, 2013)

I want either General Tso's or Honey Chicken. It's seems so tasty to me right now.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm craving loaded potato soup


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Nov 13, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I wanted some cold pizza. Its a craving I can't quite explain.
> 
> So I got a meat lover's pizza. Baked it. Let it cool. Put the individual peices in a gallon size ziploc bag. Chilled them. And then, ate some cold pizza.
> 
> :blink:




Cold pizza is the best! I always eat it cold whenever we have leftovers...the breakfast of chubby champions! :happy:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 14, 2013)

A dozen donuts never makes it home intact. I should just get three dozen.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 14, 2013)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Cold pizza is the best! I always eat it cold whenever we have leftovers...the breakfast of chubby champions! :happy:



It must be, because cold leftover pizza is always breakfast for me.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm waiting for McDonalds to release the McRib. Its usually around November right?
> 
> Anyway, BK is advertising their version of the rib sandwich. Yes. I'm going to get one tomorrow. Or as soon as they release it here. More than one.



We've been getting McRibs here in Houston since the beginning of October.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 20, 2013)

Now I want a footlong coney from sonic. With cheesy tots.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 28, 2013)

Up past my bedtime making pecan pies.. you'd think it was Turkey Day or somethin'


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 28, 2013)

I m having Pizza, breadsticks and cinnasticks for my Thanksgiving Day meal.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2013)

I always make pecan pie. Several. Here's my recipe:

3/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons flour
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup dark corn syrup
2 tablespoons melted butter
2 eggs
1/2 cup evaporated milk
1 cup chopped pecans
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 9-inch pie crust

Mix sugar, flour, and salt in mixing bowl. Stir in corn syrup and melted butter. Beat in eggs. Mix in milk, pecans, and vanilla. Pour into unbaked pie crust.

Bake for 50 minutes at 375 F.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 3, 2013)

I think white chocolate is named such because it shares alot of the same properties of the brown stuff. 

The best use of white chocolate has been Hershey's Cookies and Cream bar.. for which I have an addiction.

Toblerone has a good white chocolate bar.. when I can find it.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 6, 2013)

I confess it breaks my heart to throw out all the Thanksgiving leftovers. It is clear that I just don't eat like I once did. I didn't even have the traditional thanksgiving leftover sandwich.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 6, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm waiting for McDonalds to release the McRib. Its usually around November right?
> 
> Anyway, BK is advertising their version of the rib sandwich. Yes. I'm going to get one tomorrow. Or as soon as they release it here. More than one.



I love the price more than the taste! 
For a single buck I can 4 for the price of one McRib,which hasn't been all that great since the 90's.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 7, 2013)

Why does peanut brittle taste like it was made years ago? Or have I just been spoiled by having an abundant supply of easy to find Butterfingers?


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 13, 2013)

I want some chocolate ice cream cake. Not suprising since my birthday is close.


----------



## Lovelyone (Dec 14, 2013)

Chicken and noodles...yes, please!


----------



## lille (Dec 16, 2013)

These honey walnut cookies are delicious and I can't stop eating them.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 16, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Why does peanut brittle taste like it was made years ago? Or have I just been spoiled by having an abundant supply of easy to find Butterfingers?



Or better yet, Clark bars.


----------



## lille (Dec 20, 2013)

So apparently one batch of whiskey cookies makes 2 dozen cookies. I did not need to make 2 batches. I now have 2 dozen extra cookies. I am ok with this.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 20, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm waiting for McDonalds to release the McRib. Its usually around November right?
> 
> Anyway, BK is advertising their version of the rib sandwich. Yes. I'm going to get one tomorrow. Or as soon as they release it here. More than one.



Every time i see fast food rib sandwiches i can't help thinking of Homer Simpson and his quest for the Krusty ribs sandwich. One episode he followed the sandwiches across the nation. It was good funny.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 21, 2013)

IC I would love some fancy stuff like Truffle Oil, and all the various salt colours and a great kitchen to cook in would be such bliss


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Every time i see fast food rib sandwiches i can't help thinking of Homer Simpson and his quest for the Krusty ribs sandwich. One episode he followed the sandwiches across the nation. It was good funny.



This my current favorite BK menu item. I tend to get four on the drive home.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 23, 2013)

IC whilst the chrissy party was fun today and the fruit platter, prawns and pav were delish I do not know how they managed to take the taste out of everything for the main part of lunch I have never had such flavourless food even the chicken, ham and pork barely had a flavour not to mention the salads


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm on a chicken sandwich kick. That new Asiago chicken club ranch something at Wendy's is hitting the spot. The chicken littles as KFC as well.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 7, 2014)

Fuzzy try this one, 

Fried chicken cutlet, tender or breast 
Toasted roll 
liberally slathered with hellmans 
melted provolone cheese 
red sweet pickles peppers 

So tasty!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 7, 2014)

I want chow mein like there's no tomorrow!
And pizza
and birthday cake.. 

I think i'm hormonal or something


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 7, 2014)

EvilPrincess said:


> Fuzzy try this one,
> 
> Fried chicken cutlet, tender or breast
> Toasted roll
> ...



Wowzers! Rep given


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 8, 2014)

I could REALLY go for some chocolate.


----------



## lille (Jan 12, 2014)

I confess that my lizard eats better than I do.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm getting this urge to learn how to make my own summer sausage again.


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 13, 2014)

my cousin brought us some bags of groceries and in them was a box of banana flavored Grahamfuls. I took and hid them and ate them all. I did not share even one of them.


----------



## AuntHen (Jan 16, 2014)

Bacon cheeseburger, I must have you soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 16, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> Bacon cheeseburger, I must have you soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked:



No arm twisting here, its a trip to Five Guys for lunch today. That double patty bacon cheeseburger is in the bag.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm still craving me some birthday cake!


----------



## Rojodi (Jan 16, 2014)

20 years ago, a sub shop made "Cheeseburger subs."

It was one 1/3 lb patty, grilled then cut in half. On top of the halves were placed the cheese of your choice: American, provolone, mozzarella, or any combination of the three. 

Bacon was added, if you wanted.
Vegetable choices included grilled onions, peppers, mushrooms. I skipped the 'shrooms.
I added raw onion, lettuce, tomato, and had Russian dressing on it.

I wish they were still open. I want one!


----------



## one2one (Jan 18, 2014)

I recently moved and have a new kitchen! It was all very sudden, and in the middle of too many issues in general, so I barely looked at the place before I made the decision. Now that I'm here, I'm discovering wonder surprises. Not only do I finally have a dishwasher  but one whole cabinet is devoted to baking, with a slot for baking sheets and pans and a series of drawers, one of which is deep enough for flour and sugar canisters. Another has trays that slide out instead of shelves, and the upper cabinets go to the ceiling. The stove is huge compared to what I had before, and so is the fridge. I made my first blueberry pie a couple nights ago. I think I'm going to like it here!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 25, 2014)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jan 25, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I'll just leave this here.



Omg can't rep you! But nix diet


----------



## Lovelyone (Jan 25, 2014)

The only good thing about Valentine's Day is the Russell Stover Strawberry cream filled chocolate covered hearts. That is all.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I'll just leave this here.


That typo is making me itch.

Can that be switched to Pepsi (not diet) and not Coke? Plskthnxibye!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 26, 2014)

Lovelyone said:


> The only good thing about Valentine's Day is the Russell Stover Strawberry cream filled chocolate covered hearts. That is all.


I'm renaming it Loving Lainey Day and buying myself flowers and chocolates.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 26, 2014)

Ic that sweets are less and less satisfactory. I am enjoying savory food more lately. I used to be a baked good whore too.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll do anything for a box of Ding Dongs.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 29, 2014)

But what would you do for a Klondike bar?


----------



## AuntHen (Feb 5, 2014)

IC I made cranberry-orange bread today and it was super delicious :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 5, 2014)

Dromond said:


> But what would you do for a Klondike bar?



Should I write-up a list?


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 6, 2014)

Dromond said:


> But what would you do for a Klondike bar?


I would do anything for a Dove, but I won't do that.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 8, 2014)

Want tamales..


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 8, 2014)

Ain't nothing like real kielbasa, that means the smoking process is down with real wood and takes 4-6 hours mmmmm


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 8, 2014)

I love a man that enjoys his food and knows the difference between curly and flat-leaf/Italian parsley :wubu: lol


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 8, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I love a man that enjoys his food and knows the difference between curly and flat-leaf/Italian parsley :wubu: lol



I know the difference: Flat leaf is marked up $2/bunch


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 8, 2014)

Rojodi said:


> I know the difference: Flat leaf is marked up $2/bunch



Lol because it's flavorful! It's cheaper to grow your own! Stick it to The Man, too!


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 8, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> Lol because it's flavorful! It's cheaper to grow your own! Stick it to The Man, too!



I have an Italian family that lives up the street. They give me herbs and fruits - since tomatoes and bell peppers are technically fruits - and I give them jars of my applesauce and some kielbasa when I receive it from relatives.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 8, 2014)

Omg homemade applesauce? I'd die happy!!!!!


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 8, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> Omg homemade applesauce? I'd die happy!!!!!



I live so close to many orchards. Every October I go and pick apples, end up with softball-sized Cortlands and baseball-sized MacIntoshes. I peel and cook them, with Splenda and cinnamon...


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Feb 9, 2014)

We never had jarred applesauce in my family, only homemade. And it's pink. My mom and grandma would use red hot candies in place of sugar and cinnamon. Visitors think it's weird the first time, but then they ask if there will be applesauce on future visits.


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 9, 2014)

Sweet Tooth said:


> We never had jarred applesauce in my family, only homemade. And it's pink. My mom and grandma would use red hot candies in place of sugar and cinnamon. Visitors think it's weird the first time, but then they ask if there will be applesauce on future visits.



I've spiked some sauce with cinnamon candies. The kids always liked it, adults, not so much LOL


----------



## MLadyJ (Feb 9, 2014)

IC that I would kill for Large order of McD's french fries blazing hot, right out of the fryer..crispy and lightly salted.


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 9, 2014)

MLadyJ said:


> IC that I would kill for Large order of McD's french fries blazing hot, right out of the fryer..crispy and lightly salted.



Should I tell you that if I walk out my front door, walk down the steps, take a right, and walk a quarter mile, I'm at a McDonald's front door?


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 9, 2014)

IC I'm tired of being the only one who dreams up dinner night after night..


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2014)

IC that I could eat spaghetti (red meat sauce, typically Italian sausage) every night for the rest of my life.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 9, 2014)

I just looked online and found 3 lbs of Seltzer's double smoked sweet bolonga for $27 before shipping costs.

My question for the PA folks.. how is Seltzer's? Do you recommend someone else?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 11, 2014)

I confess I just tried vegemite for the first time. It isn't TOO bad if you eat it the right way... on toast, with lots of butter. I think I prefer toast with just butter, though. Haha. I'll continue trying to acclimate myself, though. :eat2:

(And yes, before you ask, I've seen the BuzzFeed video. lol)


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 11, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I just tried vegemite for the first time. It isn't TOO bad if you eat it the right way... on toast, with lots of butter. I think I prefer toast with just butter, though. Haha. I'll continue trying to acclimate myself, though. :eat2:
> 
> (And yes, before you ask, I've seen the BuzzFeed video. lol)



That's the most positive reaction I've heard from a newbie -mite eater (obviously as a Brit, I am a marmite purist!). I think you have to have been brought up on it. Not sure it's something you can ever learn to love if you come to it as an adult. I applaud your efforts though! Glad things are going well for you in upside-down land.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 11, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I just looked online and found 3 lbs of Seltzer's double smoked sweet bolonga for $27 before shipping costs.
> 
> My question for the PA folks.. how is Seltzer's? Do you recommend someone else?



Of course I'm partial to Selter's/Bombergers. Kutztown and Kunzler are good too. Not sure about Alderfer, never had it, but I'm sure it's just as good since the name sounds Pennsylvania Dutch. Let's put it this way, I've never had a brand I didn't like. Selter's/Bombergers is just a softer bologna, if that makes sense.

Good luck!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 12, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess I just tried vegemite for the first time. It isn't TOO bad if you eat it the right way... on toast, with lots of butter. I think I prefer toast with just butter, though. Haha. I'll continue trying to acclimate myself, though. :eat2:
> 
> (And yes, before you ask, I've seen the BuzzFeed video. lol)



I use marmite or vegemite to make brown gravy. I grew up using the stuff, i have no idea how my midwestern mom found out about it. (they didn't have tofu in grocery stores until the mid nineties)


----------



## lille (Feb 12, 2014)

I ate an entire bag of Ghiradelli 60% cacao chocolate chips in two days. Oops.


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 12, 2014)

Who knew melting Velveeta in hot milk and butter, then adding bacon crumbles, and pouring it over burgers would taste awesome?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Feb 12, 2014)

Rojodi said:


> Who knew melting Velveeta in hot milk and butter, then adding bacon crumbles, and pouring it over burgers would taste awesome?



Oh. My. Goodness. :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi (Feb 12, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. :eat2:



So much made, and it's all gone


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Feb 14, 2014)

One chocolate chip can give a person enough energy to walk 150 feet (46 meters)... ! 

(National Geographic on FB) :happy:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 15, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> IC I'm tired of being the only one who dreams up dinner night after night..



Same here! It drives me crazy, tomorrow is stew in honor of the additional expected snow. Breakfast wraps in the morning, and will probably bake cranberry scones for a change......


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2014)

My name is Fuzzy, and I'm addicted to Snickers Rockin' Nut Road.







:wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> My name is Fuzzy, and I'm addicted to Snickers Rockin' Nut Road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please let me visit this Rockin' Nut Road.

---------
Went grocery shopping made dinner. Blazay, Blazay. My brother came over to say hi after his construction job. The boy (he's 32) walks in, he's so skinny now, and complaining that his gf doesn't cook for him or make him lunch when he comes home at noon. I sent him home with two P&#261;czki (one choc-filled and the other jelly), Pizza Rolls, an orange and fed him Vodka sauce spaghetti & garlic bread.

I have a problem feeding men. That sounds so creepy, but I do. Not like in a "ooooooooo yeah eat and get fatter", but "awww I want you to be big and strong and happy" lol Men that count calories make me sad.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> ...*vodka sauce*...



Do you make your own? :wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Do you make your own? :wubu:



Yes and I use red pepper flakes......heaaaaaavy cream lol My brother and I enjoy spicy, but I make momma her own lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 24, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Do you make your own? :wubu:


One of the easiest most delicious things to make at home. Yum.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2014)

I've only ever had vodka sauce at a restaurant, or out of a bottle (bertolli is my fav).


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 7, 2014)

My name is Fuzzy. And I'm addicted to Hot Cauliflower.


----------



## MattB (Mar 7, 2014)

Please, say it ain't so...I may be lactose intolerant. Why Lord? WHY?


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 12, 2014)

I watch the BBQ Pit Boys on YouTube, wishing that I'd find a man that could grill in large, unhealthy quantities


----------



## one2one (Mar 16, 2014)

Guess who got a 6 piece set of Victorinox Forschner knives, with a travel case, for her birthday!?  I was stunned! I think I may actually need to take a class in knife skills, now. I've just been winging it all these years.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 17, 2014)

I really lack a quality chef's knife.. or a decent set of any knives. So I'm googlin' Victorinox Forschner. :wubu:

Also, I've never liked the Egg McMuffin with all that egg white and solid yolk. 
The sausage, egg, and cheese McGriddle is my weakness.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 17, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I watch the BBQ Pit Boys on YouTube, wishing that I'd find a man that could grill in large, unhealthy quantities



Preach, sister!


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 17, 2014)

I hate when a restaurant puts something on an item that is not supposed to be there so you're totally not expecting it. Even worse is when it's fast food when you don't have time to check or take it back.

Today was guac on nachos that never come with guac. Hidden under the sour cream, too. More power to people who love guac, but I can't stand it even when it's scraped off of the item. I lost half of my lunch picking out the nachos with it on. :really sad:


----------



## one2one (Mar 17, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I really lack a quality chef's knife.. or a decent set of any knives. So I'm googlin' Victorinox Forschner.



I've always been faithful to Henkles because it can take an edge, but Cook's Illustrated gave these high marks so I'm excited to try them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 17, 2014)

I hate it when a restaurant / cafe puts extra condiments on your plate when said condiments are extra $$.

I also squick on Guac. That stuff just isn't for me.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 18, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I hate it when a restaurant / cafe puts extra condiments on your plate when said condiments are extra $$.
> 
> I also squick on Guac. That stuff just isn't for me.



I can't give you guac-free rep!


----------



## one2one (Mar 26, 2014)

My kitchen is quickly becoming a study in white.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm starting to get desperate for some sweet and sour tofu and veggie chowmein. I might have to hork the car and treat myself next week.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 27, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm starting to get desperate for some sweet and sour tofu and veggie chowmein. I might have to *hork* the car and treat myself next week.



Is this a California thing?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 29, 2014)

I really miss:

-REAL (aka American-style) bacon
-Root beer
-Mexican food - nachos especially
-Graham crackers
-Ranch dressing

All of these are things that can be found if you try really hard/turn in a circle three times in a full moon on a Wednesday/are willing to accept close "substitutes" -- but it's amazing what we take for granted being able to pick up on a simple grocery store run or five minutes to the nearest Mexican food place in the US! Not even a Taco Bell to be had over here.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2014)

Send Hidden Valley Ranch packets to the land down under! STAT!


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 29, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I really miss:
> 
> -REAL (aka American-style) bacon
> -Root beer
> ...



Do Aussies have digestives biscuits? An American friend told me they were the closest thing here that she could get to Graham crackers.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes, they do, and I've heard the same. Though apparently there's also a USA Foods that sells actual graham crackers? I think they're all pretty far away though. I'll keep an eye out for digestive biscuits on our next shopping trip.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Mar 30, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yes, they do, and I've heard the same. Though apparently there's also a USA Foods that sells actual graham crackers? I think they're all pretty far away though. I'll keep an eye out for digestive biscuits on our next shopping trip.



They're not quite the same, but they'll do in a pinch. In fact, I sometimes prefer them.

[Does Australia have McVities?]


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2014)

My name is Fuzzy, and I will go to McDonalds just for a Big Mac. Many places try to duplicate it, but nobody does a Big Mac like that sadistic clown.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 30, 2014)

Mediterranean buffet. I ate so much baklava... lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 31, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Is this a California thing?



I believe i heard the term in Strange Brew which would make it a Canada thing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> I believe i heard the term in Strange Brew which would make it a Canada thing.



Strange Brew Rep! Its an 80s thing.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 31, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Strange Brew Rep! Its an 80s thing.



It's one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 31, 2014)

I have aches, chills, and a craving for pepperoni pizza.. :doh:


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok so I put off trying these cause I am not a huge fan (insert shocked faces here) of Reeces Penut Butter cups they are ok but not something I can't live without

however I tried Reeces Pieces today for the first time and IC I think I have a new addiction that comes close to salted caramel anything


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 3, 2014)

lol My eldest boy is in the process of healing from a feeding tube removal. He was getting dehydrated and the doctor said to push the Gatoraid. We got him a pile of bottles. One of the flavors is called Arctic Blue. No actual flavor of food in the name. So we were pondering it, trying to figure it out. Hubs and I both tasted it and it is really sweet but doesn't have a discernible flavor. It's just blue.. So weird lol.


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 5, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I really miss:
> 
> -REAL (aka American-style) bacon
> -Root beer
> ...




There is an Authenitc Mexican Place not to far from the City, Taco Bell was here briefly then went bust.

I would suggest trying Red Rooster if you can its pretty good I really wish we had one here.

You can get Ranch dressing at the Supermarket and they do stock Newmans Own not sure if it is what your used to as I am not a fan of it.

Digestive biscuits depends on type I guess something like a shredded wheatmeal might be closest but there are lots of new things to try that are awesome


whats the diff between your bacon and ours?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks.  Aussie bacon is actually made from a different part of the pig. It's chewier. American bacon is made from the belly fat of the pig, and it's very crisp. It's really very different.  I'm not saying I don't like Aussie bacon, too - it's just a whole different thing.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 5, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Thanks.  Aussie bacon is actually made from a different part of the pig. It's chewier. American bacon is made from the belly fat of the pig, and it's very crisp. It's really very different.  I'm not saying I don't like Aussie bacon, too - it's just a whole different thing.



Unfortunately, the US Amazon site will not ship food stuffs outside the United States, and associated territories. The UK Amazon site will, but that doesn't help you get American foodstuffs.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 5, 2014)

Dromond said:


> Unfortunately, the US Amazon site will not ship food stuffs outside the United States, and associated territories. The UK Amazon site will, but that doesn't help you get American foodstuffs.



There's a USA Foods store alllll the way across Aus from us. We can get much of what I was whining about above, lol (including A&W or Sioux City root beer... never had Sioux City, might try it!) but of course it's all astronomically expensive... and no bacon. Sigh. I suppose we could go to a butcher and ask them to cut specifically what we need for American bacon, but... yeah.


----------



## Dromond (Apr 6, 2014)

Sioux City is decent. Better than A&W.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2014)

The only other root beer I've seen around here is Faygo, which is awful. Even A&W is a win compared to that, lol. Note to self: stock up on Sioux City.


----------



## Deven (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm heartbroken to the fact that I am allergic to something in the Flammin Hot Cheetos...


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 7, 2014)

I never liked asparagus. I've tried several times, and several times.. no.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 7, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I never liked asparagus. I've tried several times, and several times.. no.



Canned? Fresh? Steamed? Roasted?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 7, 2014)

SoVerySoft said:


> Canned? Fresh? Steamed? Roasted?



stir-fried, harvested wild on the side of the road, canned, fresh, you name it, I just don't care for them. :blush:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 8, 2014)

I never liked asparagus either until my mother-in-law served it blanched and roasted with some with garlic and parmesan.... mmmmmmmm.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 8, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I never liked asparagus. I've tried several times, and several times.. no.



This means more for me!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 8, 2014)

Ic that pasta no longer does it for me.. it used to be a staple in my diet but it's become meh on my food excitement scale.. gotta figure out a replacement.


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 8, 2014)

Deven said:


> I'm heartbroken to the fact that I am allergic to something in the Flammin Hot Cheetos...



I love Cheetos, but Im so scared of the hot ones! Have you tried the Honey BBQ Frito Twists? Them bitches are like CRACK! SO GOOD.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 8, 2014)

I had a friend over for a long weekend and while I made dinner, she made a dump cake with only two ingredients. It was an experiment and it was delicious! She just used a box of angel food cake mix and a 20 oz can of crushed pineapple with juice and she baked it until the top was golden. We topped it with whipped cream. Success! It tasted like a very moist muffin.

I think next time I might add brown sugar and cherries and perhaps make it a pineapple upside-down dump cake. The secret though, with this recipe was that it required angel food cake mix, but I've seen others (with other canned fruit fillings or fresh fruit) that used any flavor cake mix. 

Dinner was penne ala vodka with garlic sauteed shrimp. We forgot a vegetable but we didn't care. LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> I had a friend over for a long weekend and while I made dinner, she made a dump cake with only two ingredients. It was an experiment and it was delicious! She just used a box of angel food cake mix and a 20 oz can of crushed pineapple with juice and she baked it until the top was golden. We topped it with whipped cream. Success! It tasted like a very moist muffin.
> 
> I think next time I might add brown sugar and cherries and perhaps make it a pineapple upside-down dump cake. The secret though, with this recipe was that it required angel food cake mix, but I've seen others (with other canned fruit fillings or fresh fruit) that used any flavor cake mix.
> 
> Dinner was penne ala vodka with garlic sauteed shrimp. We forgot a vegetable but we didn't care. LOL



Dump cake is a wonder to behold. I make a yellow cake and peach dump cake using a 1/2 can of Sprite.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 8, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Ic that pasta no longer does it for me.. it used to be a staple in my diet but it's become meh on my food excitement scale.. gotta figure out a replacement.



All pasta in general? including the whole wheat and multigrain pastas? spinach fettuccine? cracked black pepper egg noodles? brown rice noodles? chow mein? Kluski czarne (black noodles)? 

Or is it a sauce burnout?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 8, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> I had a friend over for a long weekend and while I made dinner, she made a dump cake with only two ingredients. It was an experiment and it was delicious! She just used a box of angel food cake mix and a 20 oz can of crushed pineapple with juice and she baked it until the top was golden. We topped it with whipped cream. Success! It tasted like a very moist muffin.
> 
> I think next time I might add brown sugar and cherries and perhaps make it a pineapple upside-down dump cake. The secret though, with this recipe was that it required angel food cake mix, but I've seen others (with other canned fruit fillings or fresh fruit) that used any flavor cake mix.
> 
> Dinner was penne ala vodka with garlic sauteed shrimp. We forgot a vegetable but we didn't care. LOL



Pumpkin! A small can of pumpkin mixed with a box of any flavor cake mix comes out moist and delicious. :eat2: I use Spice Cake mix myself - it's nice with the pumpkin, and I make cupcakes out of them. They're always big sellers at bake sales.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 9, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Ic that pasta no longer does it for me.. it used to be a staple in my diet but it's become meh on my food excitement scale.. gotta figure out a replacement.



I love all of these 

Rice (white or brown)
Quinoa
Couscous
Barley
Bulgur wheat
Polenta (this is particularly good with marinara or pasta type sauces/toppings)


???


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I love all of these
> 
> Rice (white or brown)
> Quinoa
> ...



How do you prefer your polenta? (most of the time, it has the consistency of grits served by the large spoonful)


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 9, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> I had a friend over for a long weekend and while I made dinner, she made a dump cake with only two ingredients. It was an experiment and it was delicious! She just used a box of angel food cake mix and a 20 oz can of crushed pineapple with juice and she baked it until the top was golden. We topped it with whipped cream. Success! It tasted like a very moist muffin.
> 
> I think next time I might add brown sugar and cherries and perhaps make it a pineapple upside-down dump cake. The secret though, with this recipe was that it required angel food cake mix, but I've seen others (with other canned fruit fillings or fresh fruit) that used any flavor cake mix.
> 
> Dinner was penne ala vodka with garlic sauteed shrimp. We forgot a vegetable but we didn't care. LOL



Max loves to make dump cake. We use yellow cake mix, pineapple with juice and cherry pie filling. He makes it all by himself, he feels so accomplished.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> All pasta in general? including the whole wheat and multigrain pastas? spinach fettuccine? cracked black pepper egg noodles? brown rice noodles? chow mein? Kluski czarne (black noodles)?
> 
> Or is it a sauce burnout?



Basically all the dishes i've made with pasta just don't do it for me.. chinese style, italian and even chili-mac. I eat a few bites and just don't want it anymore. I haven't tried the brown rice noodles i have on hand. I got them just for me since no one else likes them. I'm kind of okay with not wanting pasta anymore. It's not the best thing to eat when you're trying to eat healthier. 

I still love brown rice and quinoa.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 9, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> I love all of these
> 
> Rice (white or brown)
> Quinoa
> ...



I haven't had couscous in so long! I love it. Polenta is good, i haven't had that in an eon either. I used to make a yummy mexican style casserole with couscous.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 9, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Pumpkin! A small can of pumpkin mixed with a box of any flavor cake mix comes out moist and delicious. :eat2: I use Spice Cake mix myself - it's nice with the pumpkin, and I make cupcakes out of them. They're always big sellers at bake sales.



Max loves it when i make cupcakes with pumpkin and spice cake. I don't even frost them. They're always gone quickly in this house.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 9, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I never liked asparagus. I've tried several times, and several times.. no.


What about broiling them crunchy, like chips? A little sea salt and olive oil......


----------



## FatAndProud (Apr 9, 2014)

What about if a fat woman sat on you and fed you steamed asparagus with butter?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 9, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> What about if a fat woman sat on you and fed you steamed asparagus with butter?


I'll bet you a donut he hasn't tried that. 

Yet.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 9, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> What about if a fat woman sat on you and fed you steamed asparagus with butter?



Where do I sign up?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 10, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> What about if a fat woman sat on you and fed you steamed asparagus with butter?



Snort.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 11, 2014)

It is almost 70F today and so I bought myself a nice cold chocolate milkshake. Whipped cream and cherry? Why yes, thank you! :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm going to be in town with a See's candy tomorrow. I am desperate for a couple tipperary bon bons. I'm going to get me some!!


----------



## Rojodi (Apr 19, 2014)

"The Closer" at PNC Park, Pittsburgh

9 slices of cheese, candied bacon


----------



## MattB (Apr 20, 2014)

I tried cracking some eggs and baking them on a pizza today. Pretty good, but I think I need to refine the technique as the yolks weren't quite right.


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm a donut lover but am very picky about them. I have yet to find any good ones in my area, until I read about this place in the newspaper here. Apparently they have also been featured on our local "foodie" channel. I am on a bit of a mini vacation right now and am planning on heading over to this place tomorrow morning!! Eeeeeeeeeeeeee :bounce:


http://astrodoughnuts.com/13eqd1wihukidlnomdaw9dd1thuykb


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2014)

*was going to reply about also being picky about donuts, but after inner reflection and the fact that I have a bag of hostess chocolate donuts in my hand.. um.. I'll just put this here*


----------



## HottiMegan (May 8, 2014)

This picture sums up a confession of mine:


----------



## one2one (May 11, 2014)

I made my first batch of homemade ice cream (honey lavender frozen custard), and I don't know if I can ever go back to eating store brands again. Even Eddy's, my all time favorite, doesn't come close to chemical free, homemade goodness.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 11, 2014)

one2one said:


> I made my first batch of homemade ice cream (honey lavender frozen custard), and I don't know if I can ever go back to eating store brands again. Even Eddy's, my all time favorite, doesn't come close to chemical free, homemade goodness.



OMG. That sounds amazing. :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (May 14, 2014)

Ic sometimes i only eat cake for the frosting...


----------



## Surlysomething (May 14, 2014)

I hear that.

#fatgirlproblems







HottiMegan said:


> Ic sometimes i only eat cake for the frosting...


----------



## one2one (May 18, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMG. That sounds amazing. :eat2:



It was so good! Next, I'm trying blackberry with dark chocolate chips.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (May 19, 2014)

I can't wait to try out my dairy free cookie dough ice cream I bought today.


----------



## AuntHen (May 27, 2014)

IC I went to Five Guys today and bought a bacon cheeseburger and fries. It was deliciousness to the max! :eat2:


----------



## Rojodi (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Saoirse (May 28, 2014)

Oh I have def made a smore with a peanut butter cup and OMFG :bow: :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2014)

fat9276 said:


> IC I went to Five Guys today and bought a bacon cheeseburger and fries. It was deliciousness to the max! :eat2:



Five guys is always deliciousness... I wonder if I have time tonight to go get one... Hmm..


----------



## Fuzzy (May 29, 2014)

I cheat when making smores. I toast the marshmellow yes, but rather than use a graham cracker or chococlate I tend to remove the marshmellow from the stick using two chips ahoy or two fudge stripe cookies


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 31, 2014)

ugh. I hate when restaurants screw up queso. Went somewhere today and it was ga-ross. I had been craving it for a couple of weeks. So disappointing


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 31, 2014)

So frustrated that none of my friends like being adventurous with food.

Hell... they won't even try wheatgrass with me. I personally like it a lot, and get a shot every time I go to the mall (which is maayyybe twice a month) and I'm ALWAYS there with friends who all think it looks gross and like mushy grass, so they won't even try it.

I think it's delicious. It's a taste from my childhood. It's like the scent of freshly mown grass, but the taste of freshly picked crunchy green wax/string beans. I used to grow them with my grandpa, and munched them right in the garden, so I LOVE the taste.

But that's just a small thing they won't even try


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2014)

IC I am so excited that sometime In the next couple of days I will have a small stash of reeces pieces


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2014)

I bought a product called "Critter Ridder', that's supposed to keep problem animals from invading parts of my yard and laying land mines. The container had the usual "must use gloves" and had all sorts of poison control and first aid solutions if it gets in your eye, etc. It was a grandular product and reminded me of BBQ as I sprinkled around the yard.
It wasn't until I had a empty bottle that I looked at the active ingredients: Black pepper and capsaicin. I can see how it might get rid of certain critters, but I'm concerned that it may attract French Cajuns and creoles.


----------



## bayone (Jun 7, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I bought a product called "Critter Ridder', that's supposed to keep problem animals from invading parts of my yard and laying land mines. The container had the usual "must use gloves" and had all sorts of poison control and first aid solutions if it gets in your eye, etc. It was a grandular product and reminded me of BBQ as I sprinkled around the yard.
> It wasn't until I had a empty bottle that I looked at the active ingredients: Black pepper and capsaicin. I can see how it might get rid of certain critters, but I'm concerned that it may attract French Cajuns and creoles.



Years ago I used some of that "Lakota" rub on a sore knee. Woke during the night feeling like my knee was sunburnt. There were no helpful suggestions on the label, or on the internet. Then I checked the ingredients list and read "capsaicin." Rinsed my knee with milk; problem solved. I won at chemistry that time.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 7, 2014)

I got all the ingredients to make yummy cheesy lasagna for our anniversary dinner but now i'm too worn out to fuss.. I think we'll have tostadas and go swimming instead.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 7, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I bought a product called "Critter Ridder', that's supposed to keep problem animals from invading parts of my yard and laying land mines. The container had the usual "must use gloves" and had all sorts of poison control and first aid solutions if it gets in your eye, etc. It was a grandular product and reminded me of BBQ as I sprinkled around the yard.
> It wasn't until I had a empty bottle that I looked at the active ingredients: Black pepper and capsaicin. I can see how it might get rid of certain critters, but I'm concerned that it may attract French Cajuns and creoles.



I have two front yards, one to the northeast and the other facing south. The southern yard is the control yard and didn't get treated. The northern yard is more secluded and it got the entire container. Its been a week and no landmines in the north yard, and one in the south. 

No Cajuns or Creoles reported.


----------



## MattB (Jun 8, 2014)

First, it was dairy, now I am saying goodbye to Nutella as well. This SUCKS, but I'm confident I'm now allergic to it. (!!) What a cruel year for food this has been.


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm sooooo ravenously hungry right now. I think we are having pasta for dinner. I smell yummy things coming from the kitchen. Must eat. :bounce:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 9, 2014)

I had my first-ever meat pie with mashed potatoes, mushy peas and gravy on top. I had no idea this was missing from my life. I am in love. :smitten:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't believe I am saying this but I think I have lost my edge in the kitchen. My most recent experiment was horrible and left a bad taste in my mouth, literally and figuratively.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 9, 2014)

Foodists can make mistakes. Its how we all learn that just because we can picture something in our head, or read about it in a cookbook, doesn't mean it will turn out.

I keep trying to become a master at my own homemade pizza crust, because at the present.. I suck. :doh:


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 11, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Foodists can make mistakes. Its how we all learn that just because we can picture something in our head, or read about it in a cookbook, doesn't mean it will turn out.
> 
> I keep trying to become a master at my own homemade pizza crust, because at the present.. I suck. :doh:



if you figure it out let me know...mine keeps coming out rubbery or like cardboard. 

ic the next few months are gonna suck. my hubs cholesterol came back high and i have to cut back his red meat/fats. as i don't want to have to cook 2 sets of meals every night...that means i am along for the ride. i will miss you hamburger.


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 12, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I had my first-ever meat pie with mashed potatoes, mushy peas and gravy on top. I had no idea this was missing from my life. I am in love. :smitten:



I am not a fan of the mushy peas but meat pies are the bomb

add to your must try list a chicko roll  its an old 50's staple you get them anywhere that sells fried food and hamburgers like milk bars and take away shops
and a lamington with Jam and cream if you can a full on bakery (not the Vietnamese kind) or if you get to go to a school fete also toffees 


IC Everytime I watch A very potter musical or its sequel It makes me want to try Red vines more than ever


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 12, 2014)

ic today i ate an entire hershey dark choc bar smothered in crunchy pb. delish!

sated my choc craving for now...


----------



## Mishty (Jun 12, 2014)

My new thing to cook is quiche,and I must say I make a mean one!
But today the parmesan wasn't properly closed and I shook it hard enough to cover the island and the floor.... I confess I just put the quiche in the over,gathered the dogs and left the mess for later.... :batting:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 13, 2014)

I want to buy a smoker.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 16, 2014)

I confess that although I really like all the healthy food and fruits and vegetables I eat every day, a growing part of me just wants to surround myself with junk food and just eat it is all and revel in all of the strong flavours and rich textures! :wubu:

Also, being a dairy intolerant vegetarian sucks.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 20, 2014)

I have asked Santa for one!


Fuzzy said:


> I want to buy a smoker.


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 21, 2014)

1. While on vacation in Virginia Beach, I had my first deep fried hot dog. The boy, who HATES hot dogs, said they smelled good. They tasted great.

2. Five Guys screwed up my hot dog this afternoon, had ketchup on my dog. Normally, I'm mustard, relish, and onions on them, but I have to admit, it tasted good without the onions and with the ketchup mixed in with the sweet relish


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 22, 2014)

IC My reeces pieces addiction is still going strong and will be fuelled by a purchase of some pastel easter egg ones off Grocery Run, I also bought pop tarts cause I miss being able to do that at the supermarket and found my toaster the other day 

(its new I just forgot where it was to open it and put it to use)


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 23, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I want to buy a smoker.



i am not sure if you have a decent craigslist free section or a freecycle group in your area. you may want to keep an eye out...i see grills and smokers on there alot. i got a free grill from a very nice family in charlotte who had upgraded their grill. the gas jet thing from their old grill had worn out. i prefer charcoal over gas any day...so i took out the broken part and wired in a piece of old metal cooling rack i had. now i can use it for charcoal.  and it was free!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm feeling the need for huge amounts of cheese. No wait...

I'm hankerin' for a hunk of cheese.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 30, 2014)

Ic I bought a 3lb bag of chopped onions just cuz i am that lazy! I put onions in nearly everything i make and these are soooo convenient. IT was only about a dollar more than three lbs of whole onions.


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 30, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Ic I bought a 3lb bag of chopped onions just cuz i am that lazy! I put onions in nearly everything i make and these are soooo convenient. IT was only about a dollar more than three lbs of whole onions.



I'm not being a snob, but I feel like frozen onions have no flavor. That's the only veg (off hand) that I must eat fresh. Lol I'm weird. I was raised on onion and gahlic. Lol


----------



## Saisha (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm looking forward to tomorrow when I am going to get some Panda Express Chinese food  and bugger the sodium content.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 30, 2014)

My name is Fuzzy, and I'm an onion snob. I always have whole yellow onions and I usually have one or more of the following: red, white, walla walla sweet, green, and shallot. 

However, I'm also far too lazy to mince my own garlic. I buy large quart jars of pre-chopped garlic, and those little combo jars of pre-minced ginger/garlic that are perfect for stir-fry. :blush:


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 30, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> My name is Fuzzy, and I'm an onion snob. I always have whole yellow onions and I usually have one or more of the following: red, white, walla walla sweet, green, and shallot.
> 
> However, I'm also far too lazy to mince my own garlic. I buy large quart jars of pre-chopped garlic, and those little combo jars of pre-minced ginger/garlic that are perfect for stir-fry. :blush:



Ok, the pre-minced garlic is SOMETIMES excusable as I feel like it remains more moist (perfect for stir-fry so there's no burnt garlic ew). However, nothing beats fresh ginger to cleanse the palette between sashimi


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2014)

I confess I had to google sashimi


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 1, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm not being a snob, but I feel like frozen onions have no flavor. That's the only veg (off hand) that I must eat fresh. Lol I'm weird. I was raised on onion and gahlic. Lol



These weren't frozen. They were in our local Cash and Carry. (restaurant supply store that's open to the public) They're pretty darned good, i threw a whole bunch in tonights dinner.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 1, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> My name is Fuzzy, and I'm an onion snob. I always have whole yellow onions and I usually have one or more of the following: red, white, walla walla sweet, green, and shallot.
> 
> However, I'm also far too lazy to mince my own garlic. I buy large quart jars of pre-chopped garlic, and those little combo jars of pre-minced ginger/garlic that are perfect for stir-fry. :blush:



I usually buy a big 10lb bag of yellow onions at costco and go through a bag or so every month.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2014)

My name is Fuzzy, and I just inhaled sriracha. My throat is fire. :doh:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 9, 2014)

I am missing my southern food..... 

Just made banana pudding, split the recipe in half and still ended up with enough to feed 10 people. Now I need to find other displaced southerns so we can trade the following 

tomatoes and okra
real corn bread
grits
squash casserole
pulled pork 
fried chicken
chicken and dressing
greens

sigh........


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 9, 2014)

luckily I have Cracker Barrel to supply my cravings for southern food


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 11, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> luckily I have Cracker Barrel to supply my cravings for southern food



nothing like that here...... and the complete lack of Tex Mex food is causing me to have withdrawals.


----------



## lille (Jul 11, 2014)

I've been in this apartment for a year and have just now purchased a garlic press. Now I may actually use all the garlic I buy. Mincing by hand is just too much of a pain in the ass.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jul 20, 2014)

i was recently in texas to visit my brother for 2 weeks. he bought and cooked a 16 lb brisket. i have never seen one that big and was amazed. it cooked most of the day on his grill. i cut off the fatty part, but the actual meat was delicious. 

so the interesting part of the story is that to start his bbq grill he puts a handful of fritos on a paper plate and lights the paper plate. amazingly the corn chips burn fast! it stays lit long enough to catch the kindling. he had mentioned this previously, but to see it in person was kind of disturbing...lol.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 20, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> i was recently in texas to visit my brother for 2 weeks. he bought and cooked a 16 lb brisket. i have never seen one that big and was amazed. it cooked most of the day on his grill. i cut off the fatty part, but the actual meat was delicious.
> 
> so the interesting part of the story is that to start his bbq grill he puts a handful of fritos on a paper plate and lights the paper plate. amazingly the corn chips burn fast! it stays lit long enough to catch the kindling. he had mentioned this previously, but to see it in person was kind of disturbing...lol.


That is a godawful waste of delicious corn chips.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 21, 2014)

That would probably be in the book "100 other uses for Fritos". 

To start my charcoal, I use the coffee can method.


----------



## lille (Jul 22, 2014)

I've been wanting to bake, but if I bake then I'll be tempted to eat whatever I made.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 23, 2014)

lille said:


> I've been wanting to bake, but if I bake then I'll be tempted to eat whatever I made.



I have this problem all the time!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 31, 2014)

Someone has Krispy Kreme on her wishlist.. making want to drive down to the KK store and pick up a few.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 31, 2014)

I want to make a chip sombrero and fill it with guacamole a la Despicable Me 2.. that just sounds awesome!


----------



## luvmybhm (Jul 31, 2014)

ic..i cleaned out my freezer today to prep for food shopping this weekend and found an item that was sooo freezer burned/covered in ice that i had no idea what it used to be. my best guess what a piece of meatloaf that i froze as a leftover a million years ago and forgot was in the back of the freezer.


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 1, 2014)

Next week, son and I are going to experiment. We're going to make "California-style" burritos. Instead of using beans and rice, we're going to use French fries!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 1, 2014)

Rojodi said:


> Next week, son and I are going to experiment. We're going to make "California-style" burritos. Instead of using beans and rice, we're going to use French fries!



With? I'm curious... Coney Island style (fries, chili, cheese, onions) or Surf n Turf (steak n shrimp n fries ) or Lebonese ( cucumber, onion, tomato, lettuce, fries, grilled chicken) or...


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 2, 2014)

The tom yum soup was so spicy that it made my nose run and my eyes water. But it tasted so good that I didn't care. It was takeout, so I enjoyed every last drop in the privacy of my home with tears streaming down my face and a pile of tissues by my side. I'm basking in the afterglow of a heavy dose of hot chili oil.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm tired of Krispy Kremes :O


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 3, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm tired of Krispy Kremes :O



Is that possible?  You might need to stop after the first few dozen.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 6, 2014)

My name is Fuzzy, and I can't get enough spaghetti. Nope, more than that.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm having a "discussion" with someone. He has the position that "Chicken fried steak" tastes like chicken and that's the reason for the term. I say it's because of the technique - flour dredge, egg wash, breadcrumbs or more flour. He's cocksure I am wrong. 

I don't have the heart to tell him that fried okra is "chicken fried," too.


----------



## luvmybhm (Sep 11, 2014)

last weekend we were driving down to visit our daughter at college. we drive past one of those bread outlet places every time, but this time i asked hub to stop and check it out.

oh my..it was awesome! everything is coming to date, so it was soo cheap. we got whole wheat bread for .50 a loaf. bagels for 1.00 a 6pk. 

and the tastykakes...yes, discount tastykakes. between 1-1.39 a box. needless to say i bought a ton of stuff and froze it.

ic...it is thursday and i have already been through an entire box of tandykakes and half way through a box of the peanut butter kandy bars. 

thank goodness the rest are in the freezer...maybe out of sight out of mind will help.


----------



## Tad (Sep 11, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> last weekend we were driving down to visit our daughter at college. we drive past one of those bread outlet places every time, but this time i asked hub to stop and check it out.
> 
> oh my..it was awesome! everything is coming to date, so it was soo cheap. we got whole wheat bread for .50 a loaf. bagels for 1.00 a 6pk.
> 
> ...



Nice score!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 11, 2014)

Chattanooga's bakeries won yesterday! I got a two foot loaf of Challah bread,a Baguette(still hot from the oven),a tiny little boule made with AH LOT of butter and a giant chocolate boule filled with coconut,chocolate chunks. Later at Whole Foods I bought six giant morning glory muffins...Irish cheddar. Coconut dates...carob fudge.

My confession: I can't be trusted in towns with good carb choices. :batting:


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 11, 2014)

Ic I make cheesy lasagna when the family is at work/school so i don't have to make a huge dish of it..


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 14, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> last weekend we were driving down to visit our daughter at college. we drive past one of those bread outlet places every time, but this time i asked hub to stop and check it out.
> 
> oh my..it was awesome! everything is coming to date, so it was soo cheap. we got whole wheat bread for .50 a loaf. bagels for 1.00 a 6pk.
> 
> ...



Tastykakes? <perk> I believe I need to make a road trip.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 15, 2014)

I really shouldn't go shopping when I'm hungry. We all say this, but I never learn.


----------



## lille (Sep 21, 2014)

Tried a prickly pear for the first time. It was pretty good, however I need to remember gloves next time I pick one out.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2014)

lille said:


> Tried a prickly pear for the first time. It was pretty good, however I need to remember gloves next time I pick one out.



I've only seen those still growing on the cacti. How is it prepared?


----------



## ConnieLynn (Sep 22, 2014)

There's a big one growing at the corner of my house. One of the neighbors collects the fruits to make jelly. Supposedly you can quickly roast the fruit over a flame to get rid of the prickles and then peel the fruit.

The little hair-like prickles are a pain. I accidently brushed against some and got them stuck to my shirt without knowing it. Shirt went into the washer and every other item in the load ended up with little razor points as well.


----------



## lille (Sep 23, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I've only seen those still growing on the cacti. How is it prepared?





ConnieLynn said:


> There's a big one growing at the corner of my house. One of the neighbors collects the fruits to make jelly. Supposedly you can quickly roast the fruit over a flame to get rid of the prickles and then peel the fruit.
> 
> The little hair-like prickles are a pain. I accidently brushed against some and got them stuck to my shirt without knowing it. Shirt went into the washer and every other item in the load ended up with little razor points as well.



Yeah, my boyfriend has made jelly from them and also suggested the flame method of hair removal. I only bought one, not enough for jelly and in the process of selecting my fruit, imbedded the awful little hairs in my skin that took a day or two and repeated hand washings to remove. I looked online and followed their instructions to rinse the hairs off the fruits, slice the skin off, and then just eat the fruit in chunks. It has a delicate sweet flavor that is quite good. However, there are a lot of very hard seeds. I swallowed some and spat some out.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 24, 2014)

Ic I want to try that new Little Caesars pretzel pizza


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 24, 2014)

HottiMegan said:


> Ic I want to try that new Little Caesars pretzel pizza



Very strange this pizza... its more "pretzel with cheese sauce" than pizza. There is no tomato pizza sauce. And that pretzel salt was too much.. If they cheese stuffed the crust like pizza slut and the rest was regular pepperoni pizza, it would be much better. I won't repeat this mistake.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 24, 2014)

KFC is disgusting. That is all.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 25, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Very strange this pizza... its more "pretzel with cheese sauce" than pizza. There is no tomato pizza sauce. And that pretzel salt was too much.. If they cheese stuffed the crust like pizza slut and the rest was regular pepperoni pizza, it would be much better. I won't repeat this mistake.



That's a bummer!


I confess that i am stuffed from my home made "chicken" noodle soup. It was so tasty. Soup weather is the best!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 29, 2014)

Given enough hot mustard sauce.. I can eat all the mcnuggets..


----------



## lille (Sep 30, 2014)

Just bought vegan marshmallows off Amazon. My bf has complained numerous times that I don't eat marshmallows and so for his b-day I'm making a veggie friendly s'mores kit so we can make s'mores together. And I got a few bags so I can taste test ahead of time.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 7, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Given enough hot mustard sauce.. I can eat all the mcnuggets..



good luck finding it. They discontinued it in most places. If you find some, send me a case! lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 7, 2014)

MisticalMisty said:


> good luck finding it. They discontinued it in most places. If you find some, send me a case! lol



WTF?  It would appear that I'm behind the times.


----------



## luvmybhm (Oct 7, 2014)

butter is about 3.97 to 5.00 a lb here depending on the brand. hence, we have reverted to using oleo. while it is ok for baking or using to fry stuff on top of stove...there is not much taste to it.

ic i am on the brink of paying the 4.00 just to have my delish toast back.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 7, 2014)

Ic i don't think my stomach tolerates indian food anymore  I went to the lunch buffet and suffered hard. It's one of my favorite kinds of food. I'm hoping, maybe, home made food will sit okay on me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 7, 2014)

Depending on recipe, I tend to use coconut oil for all my frying. Its a fully saturated oil with no cholesterol and it has an awesome flavor. However, when making cream gravy I still use butter, and I use a high % vegetable oil oleo when making garlic cheese spread for garlic bread.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 10, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> WTF?  It would appear that I'm behind the times.



I think it was about 6 months ago. I hoarded my very last one...was tempted to sell it on ebay. lol Some say it's back in certain areas. It's the only thing that made McDonalds edible to me.


----------



## Saoirse (Oct 11, 2014)

MisticalMisty said:


> It's the only thing that made McDonalds edible to me.



After doing a little research on this mustard crisis, Ive read a lot of people comment saying it the mustard made McDonalds edible. If the mustard is the only thing that makes it edible, why are you eating it in the first place?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 11, 2014)

I have this conversation every time MickeyDs releases the McRib. We all know what it is.. chopped and formed pork with fake ribs with onions and gobs of bbq sauce and pickles (if they remember them). It is NSFW because you will get bbq sauce on your shirt. And there is always the deal that if you pay an extra $1 you can get another McRib. (slobbering noises)

And I buy them anyway. AND.. get a bbq stain on my shirt. Even if I do wear a plain shirt. If McD offered the McRib year round I would probably get over this habit... but not yet.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 11, 2014)

Saoirse said:


> After doing a little research on this mustard crisis, Ive read a lot of people comment saying it the mustard made McDonalds edible. If the mustard is the only thing that makes it edible, why are you eating it in the first place?



Sometimes, it's the only thing available...especially in rural Oklahoma or Texas. When you're traveling and hungry, you'll eat what's there. lol


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 11, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I have this conversation every time MickeyDs releases the McRib. We all know what it is.. chopped and formed pork with fake ribs with onions and gobs of bbq sauce and pickles (if they remember them). It is NSFW because you will get bbq sauce on your shirt. And there is always the deal that if you pay an extra $1 you can get another McRib. (slobbering noises)
> 
> And I buy them anyway. AND.. get a bbq stain on my shirt. Even if I do wear a plain shirt. If McD offered the McRib year round I would probably get over this habit... but not yet.



Lol @ NSFW mcrib; they should make a bib for all the Fuzzy's out there.


----------



## lille (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm terrible at grocery shopping. Mostly because I am terrible at planning meals ahead of time.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 11, 2014)

I don't plan exact meals, because I tend to cook the item(s) I'm craving. I go to the store and buy ingredients that will make a certain set of meals and/or that I'm running out / have run out. And I don't go to only one store for everything. I have a particular stores for meat, builk goods, dry goods, can goods, frozens, ethnic, etc. For those of you who remember what my lauder looks like, yep, even more so.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 12, 2014)

luvmybhm said:


> butter is about 3.97 to 5.00 a lb here depending on the brand. hence, we have reverted to using oleo. while it is ok for baking or using to fry stuff on top of stove...there is not much taste to it.
> 
> ic i am on the brink of paying the 4.00 just to have my delish toast back.



What?!? I buy butter in Danville, VA all the time for less than $3. Try buying dairy products at Aldi.



Fuzzy said:


> Given enough hot mustard sauce.. I can eat all the mcnuggets..



20 mcnuggets for $5 = .25 each
6 mcnuggets for $1 = .17 each

Just sayin'


----------



## EvilPrincess (Oct 13, 2014)

Been ordering from freshdirect- love their store brand oatmeal cookies. First thing in the cart and the real reason for the order.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 13, 2014)

I typically use kielbasa in my red beans and rice if I can't find andouille or Linguiça.

I may have been known to use ketchup if I don't have tomato paste on hand.


----------



## one2one (Nov 11, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I may have been known to use ketchup if I don't have tomato paste on hand.



I've been buying Amore brand tomato paste because it comes in a squeeze tube that will keep for a very long time in the fridge, and you can use it in small amounts.

IC I spend too much time in the kitchen making food so I don't have to eat heavily processed food with chemicals. That plus shopping and the cleanup sucks up too much time, but I haven't come up with a better alternative.


----------



## MattB (Nov 14, 2014)

It seems like the Food Network should change it's name to the Pulled Pork and/or Kimchi Network.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Nov 14, 2014)

MattB said:


> It seems like the Food Network should change it's name to the Pulled Pork and/or Kimchi Network.




So right on... Hahahahahha!


----------



## lille (Nov 15, 2014)

one2one said:


> I've been buying Amore brand tomato paste because it comes in a squeeze tube that will keep for a very long time in the fridge, and you can use it in small amounts.
> 
> IC I spend too much time in the kitchen making food so I don't have to eat heavily processed food with chemicals. That plus shopping and the cleanup sucks up too much time, but I haven't come up with a better alternative.



I have the opposite problem. I'd love to eat less processed and more whole foods, but between school, internship, homework, work study, and now co-directing a play I have zero time or energy for cooking real food.


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 15, 2014)

So last night we had a Polish Night at the homestead: Sister dropped off 5 lbs of smoked kielbasa; son picked up potato and cheddar, potato, bacon, and cheese, and potato and onion pierogi. I made "Onions in butter," which is like boiling onions in 3 sticks of butter LOL

I boiled the pierogi then fried them, once they floated to the top of the water, in a combination of bacon grease and the onions. 

I made a couple of my son's friends a little queasy: I cut a little piece of the sausage and ate it before it was heated. They thought it was "fresh" kielbasa, unsmoked and well, in need of a ton of cooking.


----------



## MattB (Nov 27, 2014)

IC I just dropped over $25 on candy at the bulk store. $25...

No regrets!


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2014)

Cravings in overdrive... I used to chew gum to stem the tide.. but its not working.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2014)

I was flipping thru a magazine and saw a plate of spaghetti.

Now I want spaghetti.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 4, 2014)

I googled black cabbage (See Italy in a Dish) and I got pictures of black cabbage patch dolls. :doh:


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 5, 2014)

I just made the most decadent, amazing chocolate cake ever! No boxes or mixes... all from scratch! Cocoa powder, dark melted chocolate, butter, sugar (not too sweet), egg, unbleached flour, vanilla, espresso, milk, etc. Oh my word, it's chocolate cake heaven :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 5, 2014)

I can't decide between pizza or lasagna for lunch today...


----------



## Tad (Dec 5, 2014)

I just had an espresso just so that I could mix the dregs of it (including some undissolved sugar) into my yogurt. So tasty!


----------



## lille (Dec 5, 2014)

I may have eaten almost half a casserole dish of macaroni and cheese. It was worth it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 5, 2014)

lille said:


> I may have eaten almost half a casserole dish of macaroni and cheese. It was worth it.



Always is a good time for mac and cheese!


----------



## MattB (Dec 7, 2014)

American friends- Does Cookie Crisp cereal still exist?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes, Cookie crisp is available in the following combinations: Original, With sprinkles, and double chocolate


----------



## MattB (Dec 8, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Yes, Cookie crisp is available in the following combinations: Original, With sprinkles, and double chocolate



Ah, wonderful!


----------



## one2one (Dec 8, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Yes, Cookie crisp is available in the following combinations: Original, With sprinkles, and double chocolate





MattB said:


> Ah, wonderful!



Wow, that brings back a sweet memory. My nephew was still really young when the first Shrek movie came out on DVD, and we camped out on the couch with a box of that cereal and watched it together. It was a great day.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm not really a sweets person, but the cranberry/walnut cookies from Jason's Deli have been haunting me. Had some this weekend and I want more!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2014)

Oatmeal scotchies bar cookies in my future.. yep...


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 18, 2014)

These are gross. They have a very strange flavor when you first taste them lol I am so disappointed.


----------



## one2one (Dec 19, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> These are gross. They have a very strange flavor when you first taste them lol I am so disappointed.



I feel the same way about all flavored potato chips, which give me a headache anyway if I eat them.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 19, 2014)

My best friend loathes flavored potato chips and I love them, so we always trade. 


My random thought is that I spend the holidays with bestie's family and her mom makes a traditional Italian stuffing (dressing) for the turkey or as a side dish. This means it includes rice. Of all the stuffings in the world, the one I just can't stomach is rice stuffing, but I choke it down because they're gracious and I was raised by somewhat mannerly wolves. 

Somehow bestie and I get to talking about her mom's stuffing and I find out after all these years she hates it too. She asks me how I make mine and i tell her and her eyes roll back into her head and she starts drooling. I tell her I'll make it but I won't insult her mom so we're going to have a small Three Kings dinner at my apartment with my purple (cranberry) sausage and pecan stuffing. Yum.


----------



## Mishty (Dec 19, 2014)

Impromptu family dinner when my cousins walked in with kids.
A huge pan of chicken Al-fraid-ohh over random pasta,spaghetti for the runts,two dozen slices garlic toast and three pounds of garden salad.

I can plan a dinner for weeks and stress myself out so much I break out,but let a group walk in hungry out of the blue and i go into mama mode. It's weird.
It's weird I can mess up the pasta or sauce and it's still devoured... Feeding kids is soooo much more fun than adults. (says the girl with milk in her hair and a dog covered in salad dressing.)


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2014)

I consume more ginger ale and ginger beer in December than any other month.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 22, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> These are gross. They have a very strange flavor when you first taste them lol I am so disappointed.



I keep meaning to find these to try and confirm this strange flavor.


----------



## lille (Dec 27, 2014)

I got chocolates in my stocking at both my parent's houses. My hometown has a fabulous little chocolatier and I'm so happy.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 27, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I consume more ginger ale and ginger beer in December than any other month.



Omg you drink beer? :wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 27, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> Omg you drink beer? :wubu:



*snicker* I'm the guy who keeps drinking all the ginger beer mixers at the grocery store. The Tabasco bloody mary mixer isn't that bad either.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 3, 2015)

Strangest craving for chocolate Muscle Milk. Contains No Dairy. As fake tasting as Tiger's Milk, but sometimes to have to remind yourself what fake tastes like.


----------



## MattB (Feb 8, 2015)

I still can't find the motor to my ice-cream maker. It has to be here somewhere, where could it go??


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 20, 2015)

My kingdom for a really good hush puppy...


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 20, 2015)

EvilPrincess said:


> My kingdom for a really good hush puppy...



A really good hushpuppy is hard to find.. but Arby's jalapeno puppies were surprisingly good.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 20, 2015)

Fuzzy said:


> A really good hushpuppy is hard to find.. but Arby's jalapeno puppies were surprisingly good.



No Arby's.... Distinct lack of fast food in this neck of the woods......


----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 23, 2015)

EvilPrincess said:


> My kingdom for a really good hush puppy...



i am not sure if they will carry in your grocery store...but here we have 
View attachment 118788


they come in regular, with actual corn in them or jalepeno and cheese. you bake them. they get crunchy outside and stay nice inside. best ones i have had in a long time. 

(oh arthur treachers how i miss you...)


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 24, 2015)

Confession: I ate an entire bag (not a single serve bag, either) of flamin' hot with lime Cheetos over the course of the evening Saturday night. My stomach has not been right since. It's like I swallowed a red hot piece of charcoal and it's just sitting there behind my belly button. Not enough pain to concern me, but enough pain to put me off anything spicy for a while. Sunday morning, I was like "WTF have I done?". I heard a story on the news about the dangers of overdoing it with the flamin' hot Cheetos, but never thought twice about it. Ha! I am thinking twice about it now. 

Respect the flame, people. Respect the flame...


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2015)

Tracyarts said:


> Confession: I ate an entire bag (not a single serve bag, either) of flamin' hot with lime Cheetos over the course of the evening Saturday night. My stomach has not been right since. It's like I swallowed a red hot piece of charcoal and it's just sitting there behind my belly button. Not enough pain to concern me, but enough pain to put me off anything spicy for a while. Sunday morning, I was like "WTF have I done?". I heard a story on the news about the dangers of overdoing it with the flamin' hot Cheetos, but never thought twice about it. Ha! I am thinking twice about it now.
> 
> Respect the flame, people. Respect the flame...



I had a similar experience with the Flamin' Hot Cheeto PUFFS (hard to find). It was the first time I made a bag disappear in a single sitting and I paid for it. I'm a little more (but not much) cautious now.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## luvmybhm (Feb 24, 2015)

i had never seen coke life. i looked it up and the web says it uses stevia. how does it taste compared to diet coke?


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2015)

Coke Life is more like a cross between Coke and Coke Zero. It has Coke's harsher cola flavor rather than Diet Coke's sweetness.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 28, 2015)

I find that things made with Stevia taste bitter or "off" to me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2015)

SoVerySoft said:


> I find that things made with Stevia taste bitter or "off" to me.



I think "off" is the best description of Stevia I've ever seen. I thought it was just me and I keep trying stuff with it thinking that I'll grow used to it like I have with aspartame.


----------



## MattB (Mar 7, 2015)

In the next 6 months there are THREE poutine festivals here. That's not even counting the annual cheese curd festival...


----------



## lille (Mar 8, 2015)

I had Ethiopian food for the first time yesterday, it was really good.


----------



## luvmybhm (Mar 8, 2015)

one of the buzzfeed channels on you tube does a bunch of 'people try ___ food for the first time' sort of videos. some are studio things and then some are where the guys nab an uber driver not originally from the us and ask them to take them to their fave restaurant of food from their homeland. most of the uber videos are favorable. the guy that does them is a foodee and likes most anything. the studio ones tend to be a bit more realistic and they tell you what they taste like...good or bad.

here is the one for southern food. (best food ever!)

http://youtu.be/fDbtvpLHIpw


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 9, 2015)

SoVerySoft said:


> I find that things made with Stevia taste bitter or "off" to me.



Same here. And I really have given stevia a good, solid try. I've tried powdered stevia, liquid stevia, actual leaves from the stevia plant crushed up in iced tea; as well as stevia sweetened products from the store. All of it bitter and just off and unpleasant tasting. Almost a sour bitterness if that makes any sense. It's not as unpleasant as splenda or nutrasweet, but still not good enough to enjoy. Last stevia disappointment was a probiotic drink that was lemon - hot pepper flavored. The bitter stevia aftertaste just ruined it for me.


----------



## one2one (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm so happy the farmers' market is open again!


----------



## lille (Jul 16, 2015)

An old dear friend took me out for a celebratory dinner last night. It was fantastic. One of those places where you rode how many courses you want (there were two options) and then you get course after course of amazing food. Everything was delicious and it was so much fun and we were there for about 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 17, 2015)

Last night, we had clean up. I had some marinara left over, son had some pesto. We mixed the two and OMG!


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm crazy obsessed with toasted cinnamon raisin bagels with butter.

Can't. get. enough.

:eat2:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 21, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm crazy obsessed with toasted cinnamon raisin bagels with butter.
> 
> Can't. get. enough.
> 
> :eat2:



They're truly transcendental with peanut butter, too.


----------



## CleverBomb (Sep 22, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm crazy obsessed with toasted cinnamon raisin bagels with butter.
> 
> Can't. get. enough.
> 
> :eat2:


Great. I didn't _have _to go to the local bread-and-bagel place...
...until just now. 

It's 1 AM and they're not open until 5 AM. 
*sigh*


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 22, 2015)

Went apple picking this morning

Tomorrow we're having "Peter Brady" dinner.


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 23, 2015)

I bought the store brand on the weekend and they were small and not that great.

On my way home last night I went through the Timmy's drive thru and got 3 of theirs "bulk". I was one happy girl last night/this morning. Timmy's are big and chewy and full of raisins.

I need an intervention.... :eat2:



CleverBomb said:


> Great. I didn't _have _to go to the local bread-and-bagel place...
> ...until just now.
> 
> It's 1 AM and they're not open until 5 AM.
> *sigh*


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 23, 2015)

I'll have to try that! Yum. 



Dr. Feelgood said:


> They're truly transcendental with peanut butter, too.


----------



## VeganVixen (Oct 8, 2015)

Kind of addicted to Baking Fresh Homemade Bread from scratch. The entire house smelling of warm fresh bread . . . simply orgasmic.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Oct 20, 2015)

Why is grilled cheese so good with tomato soup! I love this stuff!


----------



## Rojodi (Oct 23, 2015)

*Because it is!!!*


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2017)

I bought a 12-pack of Shasta sparkling "root beer" water. And it was "root beer" pre-tasting with NO after taste. Weird.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2017)

I confessed this already on the BBW board- I drove to the next county today to buy of the world's best donuts.


----------



## plushkitty (Jun 10, 2017)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I confessed this already on the BBW board- I drove to the next county today to buy of the world's best donuts.



No shame in driving to get good food! If I could drive (I have epilepsy so I can't), I would spend so much gas money driving to Los Angeles for ramen in Little Tokyo.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 10, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> No shame in driving to get good food! If I could drive (I have epilepsy so I can't), I would spend so much gas money driving to Los Angeles for ramen in Little Tokyo.



Sorry to hear that girl. I hope you have someone that can drive you?


----------



## plushkitty (Jun 10, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Sorry to hear that girl. I hope you have someone that can drive you?



Sometimes, yeah. If I have another errand in the area... I just feel weird asking someone to drive me more than an hour away for lunch, you know? Even if I pay for their gas and buy them lunch, time is precious. Fortunately there is ramen that's almost as good much closer! 

One of these days I will figure out how to make it myself.


----------



## Tracii (Jun 10, 2017)

VeganVixen said:


> Kind of addicted to Baking Fresh Homemade Bread from scratch. The entire house smelling of warm fresh bread . . . simply orgasmic.



I make a really good pepperoni bread try that some time.
I know its not totally vegan but its sooo good.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 10, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> Sometimes, yeah. If I have another errand in the area... I just feel weird asking someone to drive me more than an hour away for lunch, you know? Even if I pay for their gas and buy them lunch, time is precious. Fortunately there is ramen that's almost as good much closer!
> 
> One of these days I will figure out how to make it myself.


 
You just need to find you a lunch buddy. Preferably one that likes good food as much as you and has a car


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 10, 2017)

Had my first chicken fried steak tonight. Not bad!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 16, 2017)

Can this be love.. that I'm feelin'


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 16, 2017)

Fuzzy said:


> Can this be love.. that I'm feelin'



I fell in love with the Peanut Butter Cup Oreos.


----------



## plushkitty (Jul 16, 2017)

I must say that I prefer Trader Joe's Joe-Joes to Oreos, especially the Mocha Joe-Joes. They don't leave a greasy feeling on my tongue when I eat them. (Not that I would turn down an Oreo if somebody offered me one!)


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 18, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> I must say that I prefer Trader Joe's Joe-Joes to Oreos, especially the Mocha Joe-Joes. They don't leave a greasy feeling on my tongue when I eat them. (Not that I would turn down an Oreo if somebody offered me one!)



I don't turn down Oreos either.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 18, 2017)

It shows too miss fatty


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 18, 2017)

Tracii said:


> It shows too miss fatty



Lol. Sure it does, I still fit behind behind the steering wheel though. * poke *


----------



## Tad (Jul 18, 2017)

For the most part I'm not a fan of people messing around with poutine -- I find most variants to be less good than a well made basic, and are mostly efforts to get away with cheaper ingredients, I think. But over the weekend had some 'butter chicken poutine' that was quite good. Something I'd try again, as more research is in order to reach a final conclusion :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 24, 2017)

I've never had poutine.. I could attempt to make it myself, but I'd like authentic at least first.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 24, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> I must say that I prefer Trader Joe's Joe-Joes to Oreos, especially the Mocha Joe-Joes. They don't leave a greasy feeling on my tongue when I eat them. (Not that I would turn down an Oreo if somebody offered me one!)



I buy the Hydrox when I see them at Walmart. They're supposedly the cookie that Nabisco copied to make the Oreo. I like them better than Oreo, but they're hard to find.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 25, 2017)

Fuzzy said:


> I buy the Hydrox when I see them at Walmart. They're supposedly the cookie that Nabisco copied to make the Oreo. I like them better than Oreo, but they're hard to find.



In the summer, Hydrox were aways cheaper, so mom would get two packs of thrm: one for her, one for us kids.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 25, 2017)

Fuzzy said:


> I buy the Hydrox when I see them at Walmart. They're supposedly the cookie that Nabisco copied to make the Oreo. I like them better than Oreo, but they're hard to find.



Actually, Hydrox came first! And hard to find because they were discontinued for several years then brought back by a new company. Not sure of their status today, but I think they're still around.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 25, 2017)

SoVerySoft said:


> Actually, Hydrox came first! And hard to find because they were discontinued for several years then brought back by a new company. Not sure of their status today, but I think they're still around.



Looks like Walmart might be selling them.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 27, 2017)

Confession: it is Rainer Cherry season and I have eaten more than my share. It is an expensive habit but oh so delightful.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 27, 2017)

IC I am craving donuts! I don't have to work early so will definitely be making a run to a local awesome donut shop near me later :eat2:


----------



## traceg (Jul 29, 2017)

fat9276 said:


> IC I am craving donuts! I don't have to work early so will definitely be making a run to a local awesome donut shop near me later :eat2:



Donuts make a body happy!!


----------



## traceg (Jul 29, 2017)

DragonFly said:


> Confession: it is Rainer Cherry season and I have eaten more than my share. It is an expensive habit but oh so delightful.



They are so good , i absolutely love them&#128513;


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 30, 2017)

I confess I am up super early on a Sunday to go help make a home cooked breakfast! Best reason I can think of to get up early


----------



## traceg (Jul 30, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> I confess I am up super early on a Sunday to go help make a home cooked breakfast! Best reason I can think of to get up early



Well i certainly cant think of a better reason as im diong the same right now:eat1:


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 30, 2017)

How exactly do people drink coffee with non-fat milk?
It turns it gray. I need at least half and half, to get it that just right color. I am totally decafinated, but still have the urge to drink Coffee.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 30, 2017)

DragonFly said:


> How exactly do people drink coffee with non-fat milk?
> It turns it gray. I need at least half and half, to get it that just right color. I am totally decafinated, but still have the urge to drink Coffee.



I agree. Even low fat milk is like adding water. I bought coconut creamer today. Haven't tried it yet but the nutrition info is decent. I imagine it being very creamy but I'll let you know.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 30, 2017)

I am not a fan of "nut" milks, please excuse that horrible term. They just don't have the same consistency as real cow swueezins'


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 30, 2017)

Buca di Beppo food is so worth the sweats the tomato sauce cause!


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 17, 2017)

I am not much of a cheesecake person but The Cheesecake Factory started selling theirs in grocery stores (a bit pricey but whatev) and I must say, they are pretty good. Very rich. My only issue is the cinnamon in the graham cracker crust. I do not care for that. I bought a small one and ate over half of it already haha :eat1:


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 9, 2017)

I found a store that makes these cake donuts with super thick, glossy white icing and shredded coconut on top. Amazing! :eat2:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 9, 2017)

Just thinking of ice cream right now, about to make a late night trip to get some.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 10, 2017)

fat9276 said:


> I am not much of a cheesecake person but The Cheesecake Factory started selling theirs in grocery stores (a bit pricey but whatev) and I must say, they are pretty good. Very rich. My only issue is the cinnamon in the graham cracker crust. I do not care for that. I bought a small one and ate over half of it already haha :eat1:



I was not a cheesecake person until I moved to NYC. Now, I am.


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 11, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> I was not a cheesecake person until I moved to NYC. Now, I am.



Oh yeah! I am sure you can find some of the best :eat2:


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 11, 2017)

I'm ready, hit me with everything PS flavored!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 11, 2017)

DragonFly said:


> I'm ready, hit me with everything PS flavored!



It's all yours! I'm not a fan tho a few things are ok.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 11, 2017)

fat9276 said:


> Oh yeah! I am sure you can find some of the best :eat2:





I found a lot of the best.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 12, 2017)

Tried to not eat so much as far as desserts this summer but I wasn't entirely successful.
Key lime and pecan pie plus pound cake have had me in their grip all summer.
My belly has gotten absolutely huge even tho' I may have only gained 15 lbs or so.


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 13, 2017)

SoVerySoft said:


> It's all yours! I'm not a fan tho a few things are ok.



I know... that just means more for me. I also bought PS Hallowmas body butter! Now I smell like pumpkin spice.


----------



## Tad (Sep 14, 2017)

IC that the first time I tried anything 'pumpkin spice' was one of the most disapointing food experiences I've had. I thought it meant 'pumpkin and spice' and I was thinking something like ginger or cinnamon. Instead it was this nasty flavour -- near chemical-like to my taste-buds -- that I was later told was supposed to represent the spices one uses on pumpkin pie. (whose pumpkin pie? I've never noticed those flavours in pumpkin pie that I've had! Maybe the spicing is more of a regional thing?)

So to DF and all the other pumpkin spice lovers, have at it, please -- I want you to eat it all up and keep that scary stuff away from me!


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 14, 2017)

^ Right there with you Tad. Pumpkin and Pumpkin Spice are two different entities. Things made with pumpkin, awesome. Pumpkin with a little spice is nice. Pumpkin Spice, meh.

I have been fooled many a time by grabbing "pumpkin spice" this or that. Ugh.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 14, 2017)

Never cared for anything with a pumpkin flavor.
I don't care for the spice nutmeg it gives me a headache.


----------



## MattB (Sep 15, 2017)

Tad- if you ever want to give it another try, get the PS latte at Equator Coffee in Almonte. It's ridiculously good.

IC I'm on a mission to avoid buying food this week in an attempt to clean out the freezer. I'm weakening rapidly.


----------

